# The "VS" Thread (Having trouble choosing between two or three guitars? Post here!)



## Abhimanyu

Im really confused between the two..

Ibanez UV777 or Ibanez K7?! 

i mainly play metal and some blues, rock and jazz as well.. I need a guitar catering to all these styles. I know tht the K7 has a mahogany body and the UV is basswood. 

Im getn both for almost the same price n in mint condition ...

If the K7 wasnt so bland-looking, there probably would have been no confusion ever!


----------



## guitarplayerone

honestly i vote the K7. worst case scenario find an up-and-coming luthier to reboard it with a nice blank ebony board :nom:

the k7 has a rediculously nice shreddy neck, its reminiscent to me of the older UV's, plus it has a mahogany body, which i personally prefer tone-wise.

i wish i went with buying a k7 and reboarding it to be honest, tbh, i've never run into a neck that i liked that much... it was just... perfect

anyway i should recommend a 2027 as well


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

my two dream guitars. I just play the K7rb, and I love it, the mid gain pick ups are perfect for a lot of stules, and if you need more gain...add a metal pedal. the neck is awesome, and the finish....nom nom, the pearl binding and the sparkle blue, just love it. a like the gray more.


----------



## Abhimanyu

guitarplayerone 
Damn.. an Ibanez 2027x is wot I really want man! Anybody knows anyone sellin'?


----------



## Sebastian

k7


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I don't think I've ever seen a bland K-7 

But I'd definitely vote K-7. The stock pickups aren't the best, but they are good enough, and you can always swap them out for something better later on. The neck has a slightly rounder and more comfortable profile than the UV, which has a flat back and quite pronounced shoulders. Both are excellent guitars, but for playability and the sheer fact that it's mahogany, the K-7 wins it. I doubt I will ever sell mine, simply because there is no production 7 that could replace it and fill its boots, other than another K-7.


----------



## Spondus

I'm going to go against the grain and vote for the UV. In my opinion it looks cooler, has better pickups stock than the K7, doesn't have the ugly K7 inlay and will probably maintain a higher resale value. Plus the mirror pickguard is badass


----------



## george galatis

both!  or try a custom ET guitar!

i have a uv777 <3 ('02) and is still GREAT


----------



## Phlegethon

the K7 wins by a landslide 

a mahogany body with PAFs (what the K7 has) is going to cover all the bases you need stylistically . . and while the UV is certainly no slouch, it does get beat out here easily as a mahogany body with PAF type pickups is one of the sounds that helped define rock/jazz/blues


----------



## Heavy Ed

I vote both!!









Really though it a tough choice. IMHO older UV> K7> newer UV.
Hope it helps, good luck, happy hunting!


----------



## Deaths Madrigal

Definatly go with an old Universe, IMO they cant be touched by any mass produced 7 thats out today. The K7 is seriously nice too though, i guess it would depend on the type of sound your going for, but all i can say is the Old UV necks are unbeatable.


----------



## Metalus

Deaths Madrigal said:


> Definatly go with an old Universe, IMO they cant be touched by any mass produced 7 thats out today. The K7 is seriously nice too though, i guess it would depend on the type of sound your going for, but all i can say is the Old UV necks are unbeatable.



Arent they ridiculously thin?


----------



## Abhimanyu

Heavy Ed said:


> I vote both!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though it a tough choice. IMHO older UV> K7> newer UV.
> Hope it helps, good luck, happy hunting!



Damn you ED for such a brilliant collection!

AAh.. this has become worse .. Im gettin a MINT condition UV7 - Green dot! for $1650

vs A very good condition K7FB for $1200 with Dimarzio DropSonic and AirNorton in the neck included!! 

NOW WHICH ONE?!!


----------



## coldandhomeless

if i were to choose i would go with the universe... its lighter, better stock parts, higher resale, but it has to have the pickguard removed to change pickups if i have that right... body binding, and inlays and also its a steve vai... major points there... k7 is darker sounding, rear routed, heavy, no inlay markers, no binding, no steve vai stamp of approval... go with the universe!!!!!


----------



## Origin

k7 vote from me


----------



## Abhimanyu

MINT condition UV7BK - Green dot! for $1550!
\
vs 
\
A very good condition K7FB for $1200 with Dimarzio DropSonic and AirNorton in the neck!

DAMN!


----------



## Heavy Ed

Abhimanyu said:


> Damn you ED for such a brilliant collection!


 
Thanx dude!



Abhimanyu said:


> AAh.. this has become worse .. Im gettin a MINT condition UV7 - Green dot! for $1650
> 
> vs A very good condition K7FB for $1200 with Dimarzio DropSonic and AirNorton in the neck included!!
> 
> NOW WHICH ONE?!!




Wow mint UV vs. K7 with those pickups?

Flip a coin! 

No matter what you pick you'll always wonder about the other.


----------



## Abhimanyu

^^ you got that last one SPOT ON ed! 

Any suggestions .. I think I would want the thick tone and the shredability of the K7... thats considering the UV 7 doesnt hav a tone so thick n meaty.. is it drier than the K7s tone?!


----------



## JaeSwift

I have the same K7 as posted above but I replaced the pickups with Barekbuckle Painkillers, I have honestly never heard a thicker, tighter and ballsier guitar sound in my life. Mahogany with a bolt on neck combined with tight, upper mid oriented pups just delivers such a phenomenal 'oomph' with warmth that I cannot imagine basswood being able to do the same.


----------



## pylyo

K7 for sure. I don't like Korn at all but if you ask me guitar beats UV in terms of tone, reliability and looks . I plan to get one soon and 1st thing I'm gonna do is sand down the body and stain the top + tung oil. Simple and killer. 2nd (as above): Painkiller in the bridge.


----------



## Heavy Ed

I'm gonna have to say go with the K7. I have Evo7s in the bridge of both my Uvs and love the tone, but I wouldn't go modding a mint green dot.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

pylyo said:


> I plan to get one soon and 1st thing I'm gonna do is sand down the body and stain the top + tung oil. Simple and killer. 2nd (as above): Painkiller in the bridge.



I have wait for that for years man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
please do it, and post good pics.


----------



## djpharoah

Damn. Thought I posted in this thread way this morning but I guess not.

I'd definitely rank the K7 as a better sounding guitar over the UV. The UV looked too gaudy for me unlike the old ones. 

I know a guy who had a K7 with a UV neck - best of both worlds according to him


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

djpharoah said:


> I know a guy who had a K7 with a UV neck


----------



## TMM

Wow, I'm amazed at all the K7 votes. I thought it was an okay guitar, but the old UV's I've played just 'd all over most production 7's I've tried, including the K7. Not even a close comparison, IMHO - UV the whole way (as long as it's an old one)


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

If you can get an old UV, do it. Seriously playable, and I would swap pickups in it, mint or not, if you want a different sound. Your guitar, do with it what you want. Having said that, i really quite like the blazes. 

As far as a new UV is concerned, i had one, sold it, really wasn't that impressed at all to be honest, was ok, but just not as good as the old ones.

So I'd probably have to old uv>k7>new uv as order of what I'd be looking at getting.

Unless you can find a 2027/2127, they are very cool too, and I'd take them above the k7


----------



## Louis Cypher

Fcuk the credit crunch!! Take the cash advance off a credit card and get both!!!!! 

I would say def gotta be the old UV, the green dot one is proper lovely, used to have one, loved it, sold it, should have sold a kidney.... plus the black n green is so cool looking in the flesh.... anyway your a lucky bar steward for having the chance to get either mate! So its Win Win either way!!


----------



## Abhimanyu

djpharoah said:


> Damn. Thought I posted in this thread way this morning but I guess not.
> 
> I'd definitely rank the K7 as a better sounding guitar over the UV. The UV looked too gaudy for me unlike the old ones.
> 
> I know a guy who had a K7 with a UV neck - best of both worlds according to him





DAMN!
thats brilliant! 

Btw, I plan to change the pickguard of a UV777 (if I get one - for $1000!) from the mirror to black - wot a mod!! 

I think Im leaning towards a K7 more as of now... its just the MAHOGANY! .. Iv played on mahogany and alder guitars before extensively and theres no comparison! 

Btw, Hows an RC7x in comparison ... far away or mayb close?


----------



## Abhimanyu

Louis Cypher said:


> Fcuk the credit crunch!! Take the cash advance off a credit card and get both!!!!!
> 
> I would say def gotta be the old UV, the green dot one is proper lovely, used to have one, loved it, sold it, should have sold a kidney.... plus the black n green is so cool looking in the flesh.... anyway your a lucky bar steward for having the chance to get either mate! So its Win Win either way!!




DAMN! .. selling a kidney is a gud idead tho...! 

Cash is the only thing keepin me from buying the OLD UV! 

7 dying trees got the UV7 > K7 > UV777 Spot On!!


----------



## iondestroyer1527

UV...


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah you can generally find a used 2027 for about the same price, and I would go that route. Best Ibanez I've ever played.


----------



## MarineWeston

I suppose I need to bring this thread up again. Sorry guys, I am still searching. I would love to buy another high end customish 7(BR.Jr. KxK), but I want something more sustainable. I have not toured for quite a while, but I plan to in the next year. I would hate to pack a mixed breed. I LOVE the new J Custom RG8527 BX, but I have been reading on Jem*ite that Ibanez has started to tighten their grip on the US brokers. 
I have played several UV777s and I really liked them. With my monthly buy $500 get a free $500 mailer, I can get a few for like 1,700USD. 
This is an excellent axe, correct? I would have other Dimarzios and mods, but still it seems like a hell of a guitar for a reasonable price. 
Are these Japanese made?
IMO this is one of the most sustainable guitars made. Vai is a God and his guitars will live forever. 

My only reserve: Why in the heck is he not using the Universe in shows aside from his mandatory Ibanez promo?

What should I do?


----------



## MarineWeston

To add on: I like more beef to my necks, like a Caparison. Is this the difference between the older and new UVs? If anyone can post a pic of the difference, it would be very much appreciated. What year makes it an "old" UV? The ones that I have played were 2005+.
Is there a certain magical year I should be looking for?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Not sure what this has to do with the UV777 vs. K7 debate. 

Firstly, all Ibanez Universe guitars are made in Japan, also have been. An "older" UV would be those from 90' to 97', they feature the original one-piece block heel neck, which is typically thinner than the later UV necks. The 2005+ models you have played have been the modern, and current UV. 

As for Steve not using UV's live, he's not a predominantly 7-string player anymore, hasn't been for a LONG time. Besides, the JEM's were his first true signature guitar. 

For all other info concerning UV's, see the vast amount of UV info over at Jemsite. They breakdown the different models, their specs, and features.


----------



## MarineWeston

I'm truly sorry for clogging you extremely important thread dude. I love Korn too. They can make 2 djents sound like the rest of the whole record- out of this world talent. Only AD/DC comes close to to that musicianship.
I thought it would be more respectful to the admin and members to add to an existing thread instead of starting a new one. Obviously you have no such regard.
May I ask your advanced wizardry to suggest a more suitable thread for my remark sir?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MarineWeston said:


> I'm truly sorry for clogging you extremely important thread dude. I love Korn too. They can make 2 djents sound like the rest of the whole record- out of this world talent. Only AD/DC comes close to to that musicianship.
> I thought it would be more respectful to the admin and members to add to an existing thread instead of starting a new one. Obviously you have no such regard.
> May I ask your advanced wizardry to suggest a more suitable thread for my remark sir?



Listen buddy, calm down. Did you even read past the first sentence in my post?

I was just curious in which way you were comparing these two guitars in your post. I assumed that was also what you meant when asking about the UV. I'm only trying to help, but apparently that was lost on you.

Go back to Harmony Central, they tend not to care if you're a jerk. I guess that's what I get for helping to answer some of your question. I'll try not to do that next time.


----------



## MetalGravy

Is the neck joint/profile the only difference between old and new? What about build quality, bridge, etc?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MetalGravy said:


> Is the neck joint/profile the only difference between old and new? What about build quality, bridge, etc?



Between the UV's for the most part yes, though it depends on what years you're comparing exactly. The early UV7's had slightly different middle pickup with slug pole pieces opposed to hex ones, but that's not really a big deal. 

Also, from 04' to 09', the UV777PBK's had the Edge Pro trem, and not the Lo-Pro.

Also, I've noticed that the frets on the newer ones, think early 00's and later, seem to be taller. Not by much, but there is a difference. 

Quality is a bit of a toss up. While, I think the older ones were a bit better built, they're now about 20 years old, so take that into consideration. An old UV7 will only be as good as how it was cared for the last couple decades.


----------



## MetalGravy

I see. I was thinking that the Lo-Pro had gone the way of 7620, but jemsite (http://www.jemsite.com/articles-menu/universe-specs-7-string-guitars-/) says that it's used on all of them. I guess _technically_ that was true at one time . How is the Edge Pro? It's used on the Prestiges (except the 2010s) and J-Customs (non-piezo-equipped ones), right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MetalGravy said:


> I see. I was thinking that the Lo-Pro had gone the way of 7620, but jemsite (http://www.jemsite.com/articles-menu/universe-specs-7-string-guitars-/) says that it's used on all of them. I guess _technically_ that was true at one time . How is the Edge Pro? It's used on the Prestiges (except the 2010s) and J-Customs (non-piezo-equipped ones), right?



Thanks to FR's patents running out, Ibanez can now start using the Lo-Pro Edge on it's signature 7's (at the request of the artists, I'm sure) again. 

Of the 20 years the UV has been in production, only about 5 years of UV's got the Edge Pro.

As far as quality goes the Edge Pro is on par with the Lo-Pro, it just has quite different feel to it. It's even lower profile, with a flat baseplate. It also tends to have a stiffer feel. It's not any better or worse, just different. They're also both made by Gotoh in the same facility.


----------



## MetalGravy

MaxOfMetal said:


> ...
> 
> As far as quality goes the Edge Pro is on par with the Lo-Pro, it just has quite different feel to it. It's even lower profile, with a flat baseplate. It also tends to have a stiffer feel. *It's not any better or worse, just different.* They're also both made by Gotoh in the same facility.




Ah, ha. I was under the impression that the Edge Pro was crap compared to the Lo Pro. I guess that's just people around here being picky  Major thanks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MetalGravy said:


> Ah, ha. I was under the impression that the Edge Pro was crap compared to the Lo Pro. I guess that's just people around here being picky  Major thanks.



Look at it this way, the Lo-Pro Edge was *the* 7-string Ibanez trem for about 15 solid years, then they rather abruptly changed it. 

It has more to do with people being used to a certain design, with a certain feel, then it does anything else.


----------



## Abhimanyu

Id like to know at this point if the old/new UVs having a basswood body really matters a lot when it comes to the tone .. .? 

Does the K7 with the mahogany body have a solid, more 'alive' tone..?


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I think the K-7 sounds thicker and a bit darker, it's definitely a "bigger" tone imo, but thats not to say that UVs don't sound amazing. Both of them are top shelf guitars that you could take into a studio and get grade A tones with.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Esp Griffyn said:


> I think the K-7 sounds thicker and a bit darker, it's definitely a "bigger" tone imo, but thats not to say that UVs don't sound amazing. Both of them are top shelf guitars that you could take into a studio and get grade A tones with.





They're just different really.

I would say though, that the UV with it's Basswood body and Blaze pickups lends itself more to lead playing. While the K-7 with it's Mahogany body and PAF7's, lends itself to getting some better rhythm tones. Though, I'm only talking about stock examples.


----------



## Abhimanyu

This mite seem stupid but . . . is the pickguard on the UV a problem for Extensive picking ..as compared to the plain K7?!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Abhimanyu said:


> This mite seem stupid but . . . is the pickguard on the UV a problem for Extensive picking ..as compared to the plain K7?!



Not really. The pickguards on my UV's have small scratches on them, but nothing serious. Though, my guitars are real players, not collectors. My RG7's, which don't have a pickguard (like the K-7) don't have any more or less wear on them. 

Though, it really depends on your style of picking. To be honest I don't even notice the difference most of the time.


----------



## MorbidTravis

i played a uv7 today at guitarcenter, after playing my rc7x so much the pickups on the uv sound very weak and i actually find it harder to press down on the uv, ironically.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MorbidTravis said:


> i played a uv7 today at guitarcenter, after playing my rc7x so much the pickups on the uv sound very weak and i actually find it harder to press down on the uv, ironically.



Not surprising as EMG's have FAR higher output than Blazes. Also, something tells me the UV had the standard shitty factory/GC set-up.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

4 metal......k7
4 anything less brutal.......uv (i had one)


----------



## Abhimanyu

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not surprising as EMG's have FAR higher output than Blazes. Also, something tells me the UV had the standard shitty factory/GC set-up.




Ah! Surprised to know wot id been dreading all along .. Blazes lacking in comparison with the EMGs .. ! damn! 

..the K7 I'm buying has a Dimarzio DropSonic 7 and an Air Norton 7 in the neck .. with a 5-way superswitch! .. guess it should solve these problems. . ! 

Anyways, which of the two- K7 or the UV777, would have a longer natural sustain?! *(as in, acoustically) .. m guessing it falls in favor of mahogany, or does it..?!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Just like the title implies, if you're having trouble choosing between two guitars, from now on, post it in here. 

How do I choose what guitar to buy? 

*Neck*
All guitar necks are different. Some are baseball bat thick, and others are near paper thin. Some are flat as boards, while others are round and bulbous. As the neck is going to be, easily, the most touched part of the guitar by your hands, it's important to find a neck that suits you. There is no "good" or "bad" as far as neck shapes, just different. Typically, a given company will make most of their guitar necks similar in execution, for instance Ibanez tends to put very thin, flat necks on most of their guitars, while brands such as Gibson tend to put thicker, rounder necks on their guitars. Then there is the fretboard itself, and the frets in them. Fretboards are more often than not given a radius, a curvature of the front surface. Like the back of the neck, people's preference for radius can vary greatly. The lower the radius (measured in inches or millimeters) the rounder the fretboard, the higher the radius, the flatter the board. As for frets, they to come in many different sizes. Is the neck/fretboard everything? Of course not. Is it an important factor with a lot of thought? Definitely. 

*Bridge*
Just like necks, there are many different types of guitar bridge out there. Bridges can be broken down into two main categories: Fixed and Tremolo, which can be further broken down into four categories: Hardtail, TOM, and Locking, Non-Locking.

Fixed bridges, like the name imply are fixed in place and do not move. They typically easier to change strings on, and alter tuning on the fly. The two main types are the Hardtail which is essentially a flat plate with saddles affixed to it with the string ends either being held by the flat plate, or strung through the guitar's body, and the TOM (short for Tune-O-Matic) which is a rod, raised on posts, which hold saddles, the string ends are then anchored either through the guitar's body, or on a separate bridge piece known as a Stop Tail, a good example of this would be the setup on a Gibson Les Paul. 

A Tremolo (which really works as a Vibrato), is a moving bridge that can be used to alter the pitch of the strings in real time. Unlike the fixed bridges, these can often take more time to restring and tune. Though, with the proper technique it can be done very quickly. The first type of Trem, Locking, has a system in which bolts and pressure pads are used to lock the string in place at both the bridge and nut. This can significantly increase tuning stability, even with extreme trem use. The second type, the Non-Locking, works along the same principles and pitch shifting abilities, but does not lock the strings in place. The trade off in tuning/functional stability is made in the name of quicker and easier setups. 

There is no "right" or "wrong" with choosing a bridge, like anything else, it'll come down to your own use for it as well as preferences. 

*Woods*
There's a good amount of debate on what guitar woods really do to tone. What it really comes down to is every board of wood is different, even those cut from the same tree. So it's best to look at woods with a grain of salt, as not every piece of Mahogany will sound one way, and not every piece of Alder, Ash, or Basswood will sound another. They are but a single part of a guitars tonal makeup.

*Neck Joint*
Modern guitars tend to have one of three different neck joints: Bolt-On, Set-Neck, and Neck-Thru. All three have different attributes, but more often than not the execution in applying the method on a given guitar is what will stand out, not the method itself. There are plenty of myths out there, such as Bolt-On joints lacking sustain, or that Neck-Thru is indestructible, or even that Set-Neck is superior to all, but really, it depends on the instrument at hand. 

*Electronics*
Guitar electronics can vary greatly, which is why, when choosing a guitar, it's important to know what aspects you'll need, which ones you won't, and how you might be able to modify the guitar in the future. For instance, if you know that you need a neck pickup, getting a guitar without one would be ill advised, and so forth. 

*Price*
Lets face it, not all of us have the luxury of buying any guitar we want as if money is not an object. As such, and unfortunately, it's something to consider when buying a guitar. Something to consider though, is it's often cheaper in the long run to save up for your dream guitar, than it is to buy countless "intermediate" guitars. 

That's just the basics.


----------



## dunno

Yo everyone!
Christmass is getting near and I thought to myself that maybe I will not pay my health and social insurance yet (again) and could get me a new guitar instead, to grow up my little collection  After loooong period of changing GAS-es my mind is set to 4 guitars.
I currently own Ibanez K-7 and wanted to try something different.
These are the contestants:
Schecter Jeff Loomis with floyd rose
Schecter Hellraiser C-8 or Schecter ATX Blackjack 8
Schecter Damien 8
I was always saying that I won`t get an 8-string guitar, because I really can`t imagine the use of that extra low string, but after time at first i found that 8s are incredibly sexy and than started wondering that it may open new realms in my music, now I am quite sure that it would definetely find its place in creating new tunes. And in the worst case I still have 7-strings I am used to play involved there. There`s also one sevenstring so I think about getting 8 just because I want to try something really different, but if Loomis is much better tonally, than I won`t mind another 7.
I will play the guitar through Mesa Triple Recto.
What interests me most about this guitars is most importantly their tone and maybe how would they sound through my triple recto, if they would be a kickass match.
Second thing is fretwork and fretboard comformity (I don`t mind wide necks, I have long fingers...I had no problem with 6 string guitars, no problem witch schecter omen 7 neck and no problem with ibanez necks, so that is not an issue) 
Now to the guitars themselves I will try to write a summary of what I like about them and what I am searching for.
Let`s write them in order of my interest:
1. Loomis: I really love quite untraditional woods used on this one, I also heard that it`s a really good match with EMGz, I also absolutely dig every Nevermore tone from DHIADW till now so if Loomis chose it to be this way it must nail it no problem, the look of the guitar is absolutely awesome. I think it would be cool addition next to my mahagony K-7 ibanez with low output pickups, something completely different. Maybe the only turnout is that I heard it`s freaking heavy.
2. Hellraiser 8, Blackjack 8: I put these two together because the only difference seems to be the pickups, ebony fretboard on atx and finish. I like finish of both so the main deciding point is pickups and maybe weight. I would like a lighter one. I heard that dimarzios blackouts on blackjack are meanier sounding. But on the other hand everytime I heard emgz I liked them. Also I have to note that I am not a djent player, so the low F# will be used differently, most probably on some low groove. So these two have 50/50 chances, but Hellraiser has a little small bit of more sympathies from me.
3. Damien 8: Seems like the Hellraiser to me. Differences are bolt on neck and most probably fretwork will be worse. But is the Hellraiser really 400 euro better?
I`m going for really pissed off hi-gain tone this time with thunderous punchy palm mutes. something Nevermore-ish really.
So that`s it. I`d be happy if anyone could share their opinion, or personal experiencies or the best comparisons of the actual models and help me choose. I really am not settled on which one to choose and some opinions may completely change my "most sympathies list". I woudn`t bother you guys, because I know that best way would be sit and try every model one after another and choose the one that fits me the best, but as I live in a craphole like Slovakia there`s no place where I could possibly try one of these guitars...not a single one of them I think. So if anyone will volunteer I will appreciate it


----------



## espman

1. The Loomis really isn't that heavey, my RG7321 weighs more than one, so no worries there.

2. See if you can try different guitars with either 707's or Blackouts so you can get a rough idea what the sound is like, and then decide which you like the sound of best. Also its Seymour Duncan that makes Blackouts not Dimarzio.

3. Also a great guitar, the main difference between it and the Hellraiser is that the Damien has a maple neck and the Hellraiser is mahogany, however on a bolt on guitar that isn't going to immact your tone too much.

Overall it really depends if you want another 7 or an 8. Personally I'd go for an 8 since you already have an incredibly fucking awesome 7 
Also keep in mind that if you don't like the sound of the stock pup's you can always change them down the road


----------



## emperor_black

Considering 

BC Rich Mark Rizzo VS Ibanez XPT707 (neck-wise)

I've played lot of Ibanez's and while I do think Wizard II necks are a bit too thin, I've never played any BC rich guitar except for probably some low-end BC rich in a guitar center. If the neck profile on the Rizzo is somewhat similar to my Schecter blackjack, I'd be sold on that one.


----------



## rockstarazuri

I found a used EBMM JP7 at a shop here which costs like around $2000, and I'm contemplating to buy it. The catch is that it seems to be a special order model without the piezo and it has normal inlays.

I'm also thinking to get a new RG1527RB (with the Edge Pro) which costs like around $1200 after changing the pickups to the LF/CL set. How does the RG compare with the JP7 after the pickup change? Is the JP7 really worth $800 more?

I tried both and I'm okay with how both feels and plays. Can anyone drop some advice or opinions? Thanks


----------



## Prydogga

My only guff with my 1527 has ever been pickups, and now that yours is already non-stock, that's fixed. For 800 less, I'd go the 1527, and pick up another guitar too with the spare cash


----------



## Varjo

If they both feel fine, I'd pick the RG1527. Of course if money isn't that big an issue, the JP7's quality is always better, but - do you really need that quality difference for 800 bucks? It's alot of money. The RG1527 is a solid piece anyhow.

Personally, if I'd find them both good to play, I'd propably think about their visual style, which one suits me better, and if I would still be inclined to the Jp7, I'd think if the aestethics are really worth the 800 bucks.


----------



## AySay

2000 is a little too much for no inlays/no piezo, but if it's MD finish(big up charge) its a "kinda" fair price.
Mine JP7 was 2200 with everything except inlays in MD finish.

Both guitars will sound similar if you put the dimarzios in the rg7 so the real question comes down to whether you like the JP7 enough to justify spending 800 more.

I personally would look around for another JP7, as i think you could find lower prices.


----------



## SamSam

Theres some White jp7s for around 1600usd on eBay right now, no shield inlays or piezo.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

You wont be happy with that JP7 long term if its so stripped down... however youre getting the full package with the RG1527. Plus you can buy another guitar with the 800


----------



## Nealios

Hey guys. I'm kinda new to seven strings and I've been playing an Ibanez six string for almost 4 years now. So, as the title implies, I'm stuck between the Schecter Damien Elite 7 and the LTD MH-417. I play mostly metal and progressive stuff.

I was able to get my hands on the Damien at a local guitar center and it was pretty solid. The neck felt a little fat for my preference but nothing i cant get used too. It was loaded with active EMGs and sounded terrific. On the other hand, i couldn't find the MH-417 anywhere so i can't really sit down and play it. It is also loaded with active EMGs. Wood wise, both have mahogany bodies, maple necks, and rosewood fretboards. Both also have TOM bridges and Grover tuners. The main differences between these two are 

Damien 7 Elite


26.5" Scale
Bolt-On construction
MH-417


25.5" Scale
Neck-thru construction

What do you guys think? Also, how are ESP necks compared to Schecters?
I am also open to other guitar suggestions.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ZEBOV

Nealios said:


> Hey guys. I'm kinda new to seven strings and I've been playing an Ibanez six string for almost 4 years now. So, as the title implies, I'm stuck between the Schecter Damien Elite 7 and the LTD MH-417. I play mostly metal and progressive stuff.
> 
> I was able to get my hands on the Damien at a local guitar center and it was pretty solid. The neck felt a little fat for my preference but nothing i cant get used too. It was loaded with active EMGs and sounded terrific. On the other hand, i couldn't find the MH-417 anywhere so i can't really sit down and play it. It is also loaded with active EMGs. Wood wise, both have mahogany bodies, maple necks, and rosewood fretboards. Both also have TOM bridges and Grover tuners. The main differences between these two are
> 
> Damien 7 Elite
> 
> 
> 26.5" Scale
> Bolt-On construction
> MH-417
> 
> 
> 25.5" Scale
> Neck-thru construction
> 
> What do you guys think? Also, how are ESP necks compared to Schecters?
> I am also open to other guitar suggestions.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Idk what to say about ESP necks, but as for bolt-on vs. neck-thru, they can both be good. People tend to think of bolt-ons as being lower quality because that's what entry level guitars have. The Ibanez RG1527 (just for example) is a bolt-on, and it's an outstanding guitar. What's common in the music industry is that you get what you pay for, sometimes better (like my $270 bass with a bolt-on neck), sometimes worse (like Behringer products).
The 26.5" neck is plus on that Schecter.
Welcome to the forum! My name happens to be Neal!


----------



## Nealios

Thanks man. I did a lot of "research" stuff on sevens after i posted this. I think I might just end up on getting an Agile Interceptor Pro 727. It's loaded w/EMG 707s, it has a Floyd rose, and its a 27" scale guitar. It might take while for me to get used to but I'm fine with that. Thanks for your reply Zebov.


----------



## chucknorrishred

alright max i got one for you

im looking into these right here

ESP Standard Eclipse II Guitar | ESP Electric Guitars at zZounds

or

Gibson Les Paul Standard Guitar at zZounds

or

Gibson Les Paul Studio Guitar at zZounds

im sure u can see im looking into getting a les paul but with the "hit or miss bull shit" gibsons been doing im not sure if i shoul go with the gibson. id love to get a 59 reissue but if the build ends up being shit, fuck that. 

maybe u can school me on gibson a lil with your first hand experience. i personally think gibsons kick ass but from what ive been reading their quality control is shit. if thats tru, do u think im better off with the esp? 

i'll be going on a "GAS" shopping spree soon cuz a landed a pretty good job so cash is no issue.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Look into picking up a Heritage H150. They are easily some of the best LP style guitars I've ever laid my hands on. You can find them for $1800 (sometimes less) and will easily be on par with, or better than all three guitars you've listed (along with most other LP-style guitars). 

Heritage Guitar, Inc. of Kalamazoo - Solid Body Guitars - H 150

Heritage itself is, to some, the "real" Gibson. Heritage was started up by a group of Gibson employees in 80's. The factory they make the guitars at (including a lot of the original machinery) is the original Kalamazoo factory that some of the best Gibson guitars ever made were built at. 

Heritage Guitar Inc. of Kalamazoo - The History of Heritage Guitar, Inc. of Kalamazoo

Of the three you've chosen, I'd lean towards the ESP. That being said, the LP Standard is an amazing guitar if you find a "good one". You simply can't beat the feel of the binding on the fret ends, it's both unique and awesome.


----------



## chucknorrishred

nice, i'll look into these some more. 

thx max


----------



## ZEBOV

This:
Peavey.com

Vs.

This:
https://www.carvinguitars.com/cart/cart.php

^I wish there was a picture pf that. The best anyone can do is to go through this: BUILD YOUR XB76
to have an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ZEBOV said:


> This:
> Peavey.com
> 
> Vs.
> 
> This:
> https://www.carvinguitars.com/cart/cart.php
> 
> ^I wish there was a picture pf that. The best anyone can do is to go through this: BUILD YOUR XB76
> to have an idea of what it looks like.



If you need 24 frets, then the Peavey wins. Though, besides that, the Cirrus series are some phenomenal basses for the money. The stock electronics are actually pretty darn good. 

Though, if you don't mine he lack of 24 frets, then the Carvin would be the way to go. The amount of available options alone guarantee the bass will be better tailored to you as a player.


----------



## ZEBOV

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you need 24 frets, then the Peavey wins. Though, besides that, the Cirrus series are some phenomenal basses for the money. The stock electronics are actually pretty darn good.
> 
> Though, if you don't mine he lack of 24 frets, then the Carvin would be the way to go. The amount of available options alone guarantee the bass will be better tailored to you as a player.



Honestly, how often does a bass player use the 24th fret on a 6 string bass? I only need to reach the 23rd on my 5 string for just one song, and that's only because I never change my tuning from ADGCF and use a capo for higher keys.
I'll own both of those basses someday. I just want to decide which should come first.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ZEBOV said:


> Honestly, how often does a bass player use the 24th fret on a 6 string bass?



As someone who doubles guitar parts with bass parts, including leads, I use it fairly often. The same goes for tapping, as having a full two octaves is key to certain harmonies. 

Though, I see where you're coming from.


----------



## ZEBOV

MaxOfMetal said:


> As someone who doubles guitar parts with bass parts, including leads, I use it fairly often. The same goes for tapping, as having a full two octaves is key to certain harmonies.
> 
> Though, I see where you're coming from.


 
I THINK I see where I'm coming from. 
Flaw is a major influence in what I do and is pretty much why I'm eventually moving to 6 strings. It's kind of a pain to reach the 23rd fret on my 5 string, so with me being the lazy person I am, I want to make it easier.
Is that where you saw me coming from?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I simply understand why one would not often use the 23rd or 24th fret on a 6-string bass, thus it would be a non-issue in deciding what instrument to choose.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Thanks for the replies guys! Musicman guitars are quite expensive here in Japan... so it's kinda hard to get anything cheaper than $2000 used. 

Btw, will the EBMM sound the same or at least similar with an RG1527 with CL/LFs in it, given the woods used are the same? I'm trying to get close to the Petrucci sound with it. Using a lowly Line 6 PodxT tho


----------



## Kstring

ok guys i need you help. I will have a considerable amount of money coming my way by christmas time, and i want another sixer. I was looking at Vs mainly, like jackson,bc rich. Now heres my problem, should i keep the money and save to get a custom or get the guitar now. Oh and specks: 

neck: has to be medium to thick, no ibbys
wood: i would love mahogany
joint: bolt on or set neck, really doesn't matter
7-6: i think im happy with my current 7s but you know a 7 has a 6 built in


----------



## JPhoenix19

Kstring said:


> ok guys i need you help. I will have a considerable amount of money coming my way by christmas time, and i want another sixer. I was looking at Vs mainly, like jackson,bc rich. Now heres my problem, should i keep the money and save to get a custom or get the guitar now. Oh and specks:
> 
> neck: has to be medium to thick, no ibbys
> wood: i would love mahogany
> joint: bolt on or set neck, really doesn't matter
> 7-6: i think im happy with my current 7s but you know a 7 has a 6 built in



the best advice i've ever received is to hold on to your cash until you *know* what you want. So when in doubt, wait and save the cash.


----------



## bostjan

Save up for a custom of good repute. You won't regret it.


----------



## Kstring

hmm so any good custom shops that wont put me into debt, lol


----------



## chucknorrishred

JPhoenix19 said:


> the best advice i've ever received is to hold on to your cash until you *know* what you want. *So when in doubt, wait and save the cash.*


----------



## gui94

ups, wrong section


----------



## ManEatSoul

*An Ibanez RGD2127Z or a Carvin DC727? 
*


----------



## espman

^ Depends on how much you're willing to spend on the Carvin, because for >1500 you're not gonna get an insanely epic guitar (granted it will still be really fuckin nice)
Also Carvin dosn't do baritone scales, so if you want an extended scale go with the ibby.


----------



## ManEatSoul

espman said:


> ^ Depends on how much you're willing to spend on the Carvin, because for >1500 you're not gonna get an insanely epic guitar (granted it will still be really fuckin nice)
> Also Carvin dosn't do baritone scales, so if you want an extended scale go with the ibby.



My main concern is the neck. I have a Hellraiser and I don't care much for the neck. I have smaller hands, so it seems too thick to me.


----------



## espman

Both are going to be thinner than a Schecter neck (then again what isn't?) Ibanez is known for making very thin and comfortable necks, can't speak for Carvins though as I've never played one.


----------



## emperor_black

Carvin resale values are horrible. You can expect roughly 60% of what you put in. So, be ready to face that when you go custom and don't like it.


----------



## Kr1zalid

Since this is a VS thread... Well, I'm just curious to know which would be better: UV777P vs RG8527z, both from Ibanez and year 2010 ...

I would like to know how would people here compare the two guitars, even though I'll go for the J-custom if I have enough cash


----------



## lDEATHl

which one would be the higher quality in general? Schecter has a reputation for quality but the B.C. Rich has a $1500 retail. The Schecter is the one i have my heart set on, which also has a $1300 retail. i like every feature of the Schecter, except the Kahler, over the B.C. Rich. The color is very important as well i want one in the "off-white" shade. so if i buy the B.C. Rich i will have it repainted. the lowest price on the Schecter i've found is $750 from BeyondEleven, which also has the KKSVGT for $629. the overall quality of the guitar is the most important factor. i would appreciate any opinions offered.thanks


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I own a B.C. Rich of the same, if not slightly higher standard but I think I would prefer my guitar to have Schecter sized frets - ie. the frets on most BC riches aren't that big. The only downside for me is the Schecter having a dumb inlay and having black chrome hardware. I still would buy one if I had the money lying around, both great guitars.


----------



## Erock503

hey guys, I'm in the market for a 7 string, and figured this would be the best place to ask questions. I've narrowed it down to the JC and JPX 7 strings.

I'm interested in a new J-Custom RG8527, but had a couple questions. 

I take it they won't be making other colors than Black Onyx? I currently have the 6 string JC that's the little brother of this guitar, in the exact same color.
 
what's the scale length for the neck?
 
Read the neck was a little thicker than the 1527?
 
The price is kind of causing me hesitation, as I remember them being quite a bit cheaper when I was looking a few years ago. Is there some change in the guitars, or purely economic?

The other guitar I'm considering is the JPX-7. I haven't played any JP's though, so the only info I have is from reading.


Are the necks similiar to the Ibanez as far as thickness? Really looking for a thinner neck this time around.
 
curious as to the price point, and why it's not in the same teir as the regular BFR 7's. Is there something I would be missing out on with the regular BFR's besides looks?

Last thing is the chambering. Not sure how that would affect the lowend on something like a 7 string. I'll be mostly using the guitar for heavier tones, mainly metal. Looking for some opinions from guys that have played one.

Only downside for me with the JPX is the scale length of 25 1/2". Was really hoping it would be at least a 26" scale. I've currently only own a Schecter C-7 HR model, so I'm looking for an upgrade in playability and quality. Pups don't really matter to me as I will probably throw a set of Aftermath in either one. Thanks for any info or opinions guys, much appreciated.


----------



## vampiregenocide

On the J custom, I believe they are only available in black, the scale length is 25.5 and Ibanez have upped the prices on all their models over the past couple years.


----------



## Erock503

vampiregenocide said:


> On the J custom, I believe they are only available in black, the scale length is 25.5 and Ibanez have upped the prices on all their models over the past couple years.



ahh, thanks man, so that makes scale length a wash between them. Appreciate the info.


----------



## JerkyChid

If you don't want to deal with Kerry's paint job or a Kahler and want a BC Rich with a mahogany body and maple neck that's white, I'd recommend the Polar IT Speed V. You'd need a pickup upgrade though.













Bolt on guitar with a neckthrough feel (the neck's attached underneath the pickups). They don't make them anymore but you can still find them if you're lucky, I know there's one or two on ebay.


----------



## Rook

I don't think the JC neck's thicker than a 1527, it's just a little rounder, less blocky. There are other 7 string JC's floating around in other colours. The most common of which I believe is called 'antique violin'. I think Rich may even have one at Ibanezrules.

JP necks are thinner than Ibanez, the price difference comes from increased production and no maple top on the JPX, so they come a little cheaper, the quality is still stunning.
The chambering isn't like it being hollow or semi hollow, it just shifts the resonant frequency of the guitar slightly, and makes the bass a little smoother. You wouldn't know it was chambered from playing it.


----------



## Kaos-G

Hey guys! I decided that is time for me to get a new seven. I currently narrowed down my choice down to two axes, the JPX 7 and the Bernie Rico Jekyll 727 slimline.
I don't have any experience with Bernie's guitars but I have to say that they look really interesting. I was wondering if they are as versatile as JPs, and how do these guitars compare in general...

Let me know what do you think!


----------



## Enselmis

I haven't tried a Rico, but they get a ton of love around the forum. I'd say they're both great choices, it just depends how long you want to wait. IIRC the wait time on Rico's is a bit intimidating.


----------



## teqnick

I've owned a BFR and a Rico Jr.

The BFR was incredible all the way around, and although it had a painted neck - it was still buttery. The piezo is awesome and in my opinion the wood combo is tonally superior to the mahogany rico I had.

To be fair, the Rico wasn't a full custom to my specifications, otherwise I probably would have enjoyed it more, but it was still a solid instrument. The attention to detail was great and it played nicely, but the neck profile wasn't my favorite. I'm sure that you'd enjoy the 727 Slimline greatly, Bernie is good at what he does for sure. 

As Enselmis said, the wait time on a Rico isn't fun right now. Last time i checked, it was nearly 8 months (if my memory is serving me correctly).

I'm sure you can get a jpx7 within a week or so, and I everything unique to the jpx (availability, awesome finish, etc.)

Tonally, the Rico should be as versatile as the JP, but I think it would look a bit goofy playing anything other than metal on a jekyll.


----------



## Deadfall

I have the 8527 and unless you have a problem with the pickups,you would recieve no folly.Its a solid piece of work.


----------



## Erock503

Fun111 said:


> I don't think the JC neck's thicker than a 1527, it's just a little rounder, less blocky. There are other 7 string JC's floating around in other colours. The most common of which I believe is called 'antique violin'. I think Rich may even have one at Ibanezrules.
> 
> JP necks are thinner than Ibanez, the price difference comes from increased production and no maple top on the JPX, so they come a little cheaper, the quality is still stunning.
> The chambering isn't like it being hollow or semi hollow, it just shifts the resonant frequency of the guitar slightly, and makes the bass a little smoother. You wouldn't know it was chambered from playing it.


thanks for the info and heads up about Rich. You meant a "figured" maple top right? I was under the impression that the JPX still had the maple top, it just wasn't figured. Excellent to know about the chambering. I'm starting to lean towards the JPX-7 I think.



Deadfall said:


> I have the 8527 and unless you have a problem with the pickups,you would recieve no folly.Its a solid piece of work.


yeah, I know it has to be a killer guitar. I have the JC RG8420ZD, in BX even, so I know they are killer axes. I love the black, just wish I had another color JC already, lol. They look identical other than the added string.


----------



## ittoa666

This is actually a hard decision, but I have to go with the jpx. It pretty much comes down to if you feel like waiting a long time or not.


----------



## cardinal

I'll echo Fun111 and say that the neck on the regular JP7 that I played was thinner than the neck on my RG8127. I'll add that I just didn't like the JP7 compared to the J-Custom that I have (the JP7 felt really stiff and the frets were pretty small), but it wasn't a JPX (which I think has bigger frets) and your tastes might be different.


----------



## HaloHat

imho it comes down not only to the wait but also options/personal custom touches.

Perhaps you don't want for anything other than what the JPX has stock? If that is the case, JPX.

Do you want a different scale than the JPX? Different Trem system? Things like that? If so BRjr. because you are not going to get other than what the JPX has stock with the exception of perhaps a p-u/wiring/POTS change if you wanted.

Of course that is all if only down to the two guitars you mentioned. I already have two other 7 strings [Strictly 7 and Loomis] and of the two you mention the JPX would be the right choice for what I want/don't already have. But we are talking what you want, not what I want so I didn't vote.


----------



## Kaos-G

Actually the JPX comes with all the features I want and if the waiting time for the BRJs is so long, I really think I'll go for the first option.

Thanks guys for your advice! It was very helpful


----------



## lDEATHl

aesthetically there is nothing about the Schecter i don't like, except the rounded tips, the uneven length of the wings (since the jack is on the inside of the upper wing, and the guitar will go over and under my right leg, the cord plug might wind up digging in my leg.) and of course, the 12th fret inlay. but i do want the "aged-white" color. i prefer the kahler to the FR but that is the only advantage of the KK over the Schecter, as i also prefer the Blackouts. Schecter having better frets is just a hint at the quality. the KK having a maple body i am unsure of. the Polar was a nice suggestion and i have always played a fixed bridge. but snow white is not the shade i want and having to upgrade the pickups would be more expensive than a paint job. the Polar has the 'invisi-bolt" thing which draws the neck through the body, which is one strong point about the KK is it's neck-through construction. thanks for the replies. let's focus more of just the general quality between the two specfic models. thanks


----------



## JaeSwift

As much as I love Ibanez, i'de pick a JPX over a J custom any day for a few reasons:

Better stock pickups
Better ergonomics (its the thinnest neck i can play without risking Repetetive Strain Injury in my pinky again)
Better upper fret accesability
Piezo
Amazing workmanship
Most importantly; a choice of tonewoods that reflects my tastes

On quality levels like these, differences are mostly preference/nit
Picking. Either way you would end up with an amazing guitar.


----------



## Rook

Erock503 said:


> thanks for the info and heads up about Rich. You meant a "figured" maple top right? I was under the impression that the JPX still had the maple top, it just wasn't figured. Excellent to know about the chambering. I'm starting to lean towards the JPX-7 I think.



I believe it has a maple cap, so it won't be as thick as a 1 3/4" top (i think....).

There's definitely not as much maple on the top, lol.


----------



## Whitestrat

Erock503 said:


> curious as to the price point, and why it's not in the same teir as the regular BFR 7's. Is there something I would be missing out on with the regular BFR's besides looks?


 
The JPX has a maple top. The same as a BFR. Just that it's chambered. The JPX also comes with bigger frets and an ebony fretboard.


It's also a 10th anniversary edition for 2010.

As for the chambering, I'll let you know when mine arrives sometime this week.



Description: This new signature model is being released to commemorate 10 years of collaboration with Dream Theater guitar player John Petrucci. *The new body shape has a slightly thinner upper horn and a more symmetric bridge end profile. The body is also chambered for added acoustic resonance.*

Size: 12-1/2" wide, 1-3/4" thick, 38" long (31.8 cm wide, 4.5 cm thick, 96.5 cm long)

Weight: 7 lbs, 8 oz (3.29 kg) - varies slightly

Body Wood: *Alder with maple top and mahogany Tone Block*

Body Colors: Barolo

Bridge: Custom John Petrucci Music Man® Piezo floating tremolo, made of chrome plated, hardened steel with solid steel saddles. Black finish

Scale Length: 25-1/2" (64.8 cm)

Neck Radius: 15" (38.1 cm)

Frets: 24 - Jumbo profile, wide

Neck Width: 1-7/8" (47.6 mm) at nut, 2-7/16" (61.9 mm) at last fret

Neck Wood: Select mahogany

Fingerboard: *Ebony*

Tuning Machines: Schaller M6-IND locking in black finish with black buttons

Controls: 500kohm volume and tone - .022µF tone capacitor

Switching: 5-way lever pickup selector; 3-way toggle piezo/magnetic selector

Pickups: HH - 1 DiMarzio Liquifire - neck; 1 DiMarzio Crunch Lab  bridge; Piezo bridge pickup


----------



## ZEBOV

Ibanez RGA8 with your favorite pickups vs Ibanez RG2228 with your favorite pickups..... How much of a difference is there besides body shape?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ZEBOV said:


> Ibanez RGA8 with your favorite pickups vs Ibanez RG2228 with your favorite pickups..... How much of a difference is there besides body shape?



The necks are shaped a bit different, with the RGA8 having a flatter feel (flatter, not thinner), the fretboard on the RGA8 is also rounder (smaller radius), the upper fret access on the RG2228 is better, the stock pickups and case of the RG2228 are of a significantly better quality, the woods used on the RG2228 are higher quality stock, the factory fretwork on the RG2228 is head and shoulders above the average RGA8. 

They might looks similar, and the specs might line up at certain points, but they're really two entirely different beasts. As for pricing, you can pick up a used RG2228 in MINT condition for the cost of an RGA8 with upgraded pickups and a case.

I owned an RG2228 for two and a half years, and have played two RGA8s.


----------



## Adwait Kulkarni

Hi,

I would appreciate any and all help in choosing one of the listed three guitars. They are all in a similar price bracket.

This is going to be my first 7-String guitar and I want something for learning and jamming.

I have read a lot about the RG's neck being thinner and better than that of the Damien. I have slightly larger than average sized hands so I don't think that should be an issue. And personally I like the looks of the Damien.
But people keep on about the 7321's sound being pathetic.
I haven't heard anything about the ESP in question.

All of them are available in my 400-450 USD range.

Please help me in my decision.

Thanks,
Adwait


----------



## JPhoenix19

I can vouch for the RG7321. The pick-ups aren't the greatest, but stock the guitar is just fine. Later on down the road, you can look at upgrading the pick-ups and the guitar will really shine.

My experience with the Steven Carpenter was good, but I personally don't understand the strange pick-up arrangement.

I would recommend you look for a used RG7321 as opposed to a new one, and use the left over cash to buy some good pick-ups for it. Also, if you can find an older one that was made in Japan that would be ideal, because the Japanese ones have an amazing neck compared to the Indonesian ones. Not that the Indonesian ones are bad (I owned one), but the thinner neck is icing on the cake.


----------



## Mwoit

RG7321's were made in Japan? Never knew that.

I'm not a fan of low end LTD guitars, but I've not tried the SC-207. The Damien is alright, but the RG7321 is a solid model. Make sure you try it out before hand, there is a bit of variance between QC for them.

Good luck man!


----------



## Razzy

Mwoit said:


> RG7321's were made in Japan? Never knew that.
> 
> I'm not a fan of low end LTD guitars, but I've not tried the SC-207. The Damien is alright, but the RG7321 is a solid model. Make sure you try it out before hand, there is a bit of variance between QC for them.
> 
> Good luck man!



The RG7321 was NEVER made in Japan. With $400 to spend, you could probably snag a used RG7421 (Which were made in Japan,) and put new pickups in it, or a RG7621, and wait to put new pickups in it, but the stock ones are pretty ok.


----------



## onkel_keks

Hi forum,

I'm going through a severe GAS attack at the moment...I decided to buy my first 7-string. Of course, not just any 'cheap' 7321 (not that they're bad, it's just very very similar to the 6-string Ibanez I already have), but the real deal - I don't want a seventh string when all it does is sound like mud. 

So, I thought I'd go for the Schecter Jeff Loomis. It looks gorgeous, it sounds awesome (though a little compressed...EMGs...), and hey, Jeff Loomis is playing it too. But when I got to my local music store today, I saw something totally unexpected: a Framus Camarillo Custom 7 (look here: Framus international), for about the same price as the Jeff Loomis w/ FR. 
Now there is something magical about that guitar I can't quite describe. I didn't have enough 'Amp time' to test thoroughly, but it just feels...right. 

The Loomis was also excellent of course, but I expected that. So...any opinions/experiences/advice? What guitar should I go for? I hardly found anything on the Framus online, but maybe you guys know something or someone... 


Cheers, 
onkel_keks


----------



## drmosh

imo the Framus is far superior, it plays awesomely. But that's my personal opinion. Framus guitars are awesome

There is something to be said about Framus/Warwick work ethics though, which put me off buying one of their instruments.
I can't find the article right now, but I am sure someone else can chime in.


----------



## Adwait Kulkarni

I am skeptical about buying 2nd hand/used guitars. I'd rather have the peace of mind by buying new. And I unfortunately can't try these guitars out. I live in India and a relative of mine's going to bring the guitar to me. Which makes used guitars an even bigger no-no.

What exactly is the problem with the Damien?
And if I go the RG route. Then what pickups would you suggest.(Total guitar + pickups must be around $400)

I listen to John Petrucci, Jeff Loomis and co...


----------



## Phlegethon

well, IMO the ibanez is the most comfortable to play. the reason that people say they "sound like garbage" is due to the pickups that come in it. if you do a pickup swap with the RG7321 you're going to have an excellent guitar that will beat out a lot of more expensive guitars. 

I can't speak on behalf of the damien as I've never played one although they *should* be similar to the 7321 in quality. although the schecter's bigger neck is a disadvantage in my eyes, makes faster playing more difficult


----------



## Lilarcor

I've only played the 6 string Camarillo but that was a wonderful instrument with its very own character. Quality-wise it was on par with all the other high end production model guitars like PRS etc.
About the ethics. There was an article in one of the big German news magazines (Stern, Spiegel etc) saying that the workers at Framus/Warwick were getting ripped off. But I can't comment on the creditability of the article/author.

If you decide not to buy the Framus would you pm me the contact info of the store and the price of the guitar as I'm also interested in one.


----------



## Adwait Kulkarni

Im not looking at the 7421 because I don't like trems. I find them very uncomfortable and I don't use the whammy bar at all anyway.



Phlegethon said:


> well, IMO the ibanez is the most comfortable to play. the reason that people say they "sound like garbage" is due to the pickups that come in it. if you do a pickup swap with the RG7321 you're going to have an excellent guitar that will beat out a lot of more expensive guitars.
> 
> I can't speak on behalf of the damien as I've never played one although they *should* be similar to the 7321 in quality. although the schecter's bigger neck is a disadvantage in my eyes, makes faster playing more difficult



Which pickups?

And the total shouldn't go above $500 (not $400 as I had posted earlier)


----------



## The Honorable

That Framus is one sexy looking guitar. The only thing that turns me off about it is the 22 frets.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Razzy said:


> The RG7321 was NEVER made in Japan.



whoops, maybe it was Korea... I know a buddy of mine has an RG7321 that was *not* made in Indonesia, and the neck was different from the one I had which was made in Indonesia.



> Im not looking at the 7421 because I don't like trems. I find them very uncomfortable and I don't use the whammy bar at all anyway.


If I'm not mistaken, the 7421 and 7621 are the fixed bridge versions of the 7420 and 7620- but I might have that backwards. 

The stock pick-ups that come in the 7620/7621's are pretty sweet pups! They are good enough to not need immediate replacing, to say the least.


----------



## onkel_keks

Ah yes I found this Stern article (in German):
http://www.stern.de/politik/deutsch...-horst-koehler-und-die-ausbeuter-1513438.html
For all non-German-speaking people out there, it basically says that work conditions at Warwick are not so great (workers are "recommended" to take only 10 vacation days of the 24 they would be legally allowed and they don't want a Union for the workers). And something about the german president visiting Warwick.
Well, that certainly sucks if it's true and not just a one-sided presentation of the facts. But it won't put me off that Camarillo  (and I guess workers in China or other "cheap" countries are still far worse off)
Thanks for the info, I'm going to the store tomorrow again to make the ultimate Loomis vs. Camarillo comparison. And because it's fun to spend money on things, I'm going to throw in an Engl Gigmaster too. I didn't really know what else to do with last month's paycheck anyway. Who needs food.

Well, any other opinions are still appreciated of course, so...speak your mind.
(@Lilarcor: I'll let you know when I have decided.)
(@Mod: Thanks for moving the thread to where it belongs.)


----------



## BlackWinds10

So theyre pretty similar and I like both, but which company has the better quality?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BlackWinds10 said:


> So theyre pretty similar and I like both, but which company has the better quality?



They're both made at the same Korean/Indonesian factories so they quality is going to be about the same. Also, they are quite different, with minuscule similarities 

Different body woods.
Different electronics.
Different scales.
Different trems.
Different necks.
Different body shapes.
Different neck joints.
Different fretboard woods.

In fact the only thing that's the same is the number of strings, and all that's similar are the pickups.


----------



## Adwait Kulkarni

What are the advantages of the Schecter? With the Ibanez I know that I will have a great guitar once I spend another $100 or so on pickups. Are Schecters built better? Or is it just the looks. As far as I could compare the only differences are the 26.5'' vs. the 25.5'' scale and the EMG vs. Standard Ibanez pickups. Methinks am just being wooed by the flat black paint and the cool looking bat inlays or am I wrong. Also the ESP is getting no play whatsoever so I'll take that of my list.


----------



## ZEBOV

Fretboards: maple vs rosewood vs ebony
What are the differences in feel and sound?

EDIT: Also, soapbar vs. regular/standard humbuckers. What are the differences?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ZEBOV said:


> Fretboards: maple vs rosewood vs ebony
> What are the differences in feel and sound?



Feel:
There are several factors, namely the grain and condition of the wood. A shitty piece of Gaboon Ebony will feel like sandpaper, a poorly finished Rock Maple board will feel tacky, and poor quality Indian Rosewood will feel like melting chocolate. As long as the board is properly maintained they'll all feel almost exactly the same. 

That being said, examine your playing. How often do you have significant contact with the face of the fretboard? Chances are 95% of the time, your fingers will be touching the strings, and occasionally frets, thus making the "feel" of the fretboard moot. 

Tone:
Once again, there are just too many factors to come to solid conclusions. For instance, the cut and quality of the wood will have a huge bearing. Also, between all the other factors in the construction of the guitar, the effects, amps, speakers, etc. will influence the tone significantly greater than a small slab of wood which holds the frets in place. The more gain, drive, compression, and clipping from your rig, the less the fretboard wood will matter. In a low gain or acoustic context the fretboard wood will have a greater bearing.


----------



## ZEBOV

MaxOfMetal said:


> Feel:
> There are several factors, namely the grain and condition of the wood. A shitty piece of Gaboon Ebony will feel like sandpaper, a poorly finished Rock Maple board will feel tacky, and poor quality Indian Rosewood will feel like melting chocolate. As long as the board is properly maintained they'll all feel almost exactly the same.
> 
> That being said, examine your playing. How often do you have significant contact with the face of the fretboard? Chances are 95% of the time, your fingers will be touching the strings, and occasionally frets, thus making the "feel" of the fretboard moot.
> 
> Tone:
> Once again, there are just too many factors to come to solid conclusions. For instance, the cut and quality of the wood will have a huge bearing. Also, between all the other factors in the construction of the guitar, the effects, amps, speakers, etc. will influence the tone significantly greater than a small slab of wood which holds the frets in place. The more gain, drive, compression, and clipping from your rig, the less the fretboard wood will matter. In a low gain or acoustic context the fretboard wood will have a greater bearing.



It's for a Carvin 6 string bass. I play with a very clean sound. I play with a pick or my fingers, and I slap and pop a good bit too.


----------



## chucknorrishred

agile 

anyone play this? im planing on geting this for my lil bro since he's been wanting to mess with trems.

yesterday i played a friends agile and way blown away by the builds quality, no bullshit. the only thing was the tone knob was hard as fuk, big deal 

he plans on woking over the summer to get a hellraiser c1 w/fr and install blackouts. told him to put the blackouts in the agile for the meantime.

anyways, reviews anyone?


----------



## sh4z

Been having a bit of a dilemma myself lately... hoping you guys could help me nut it out...

Agile Septor Elite 727 Black Flame 
vs
Agile Interceptor Pro 727 Black Flame
vs
Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 828 MN NA

1st Issue - Bridge:
Hard-tail vs Floyd - I think the Floyd 727 is more versatile I like using the trem I would sort of miss not having one If I bought a hard-tail... On the other hand I like the simplicity of a fixed bridge.. its easier to change strings/tunings on a fixed bridge too.. I suppose the trem could be blocked also  It's not easy deciding is it >_<

2nd Issue - Pickups:
 Blackouts vs EMG 707 vs Passive. I am sort of leaning towards the Duncan Blackouts than EMG. On the other hand it could be swapped out later.. If i decided on the Floyd..

I think if the Interceptor Pro had blackouts and a 27" scale it would tip the scale in favor of the Interceptor. They both have a black finish and ebony fretboard which is  win.

3rd Issue - 7 String or 8 String with a larger scale:
8 String would be nice but slightly concerned about the 28.625" extended scale length. Then there is the neck width.. maybe I will not like it ? It's a bit hard ... nobody I know has one I could try... and As I live in Australia I won't be able to find Agile Guitars in store 

Not sure about the maple fretboard either... I guess it matches the finish of the body.. this is only cosmetic.. right ? 

What to do .. what to do ...

I need an extended scale guitar to feed my down tuned metal needs


----------



## Gerbaschlonk

Like sh4z I am considering an Agile Septor Elite 727, mine would be green however. My VS go a little more like this though:
Agile Septor Elite 727 (or 725, any info on the difference? I want a really low action, no fret buzz though)
VS
Agile Septor Standard
VS
Schecter Damien Elite 8
VS
Any other really awesome sub 1000 7 string that you care to mention for my investigation 

I currently have a 6 string Michael Kelly however I've been considering making the move up into the extended range for quite some time now and have decided to bit the bullet and buy one. I kind of only want an 8 string for shits and giggle but I do think it would inspire some interesting new tunes. Tosin Abasi is my inspiration for that ridiculous idea.

The reason I'm putting the septor standard and elite against each other is the price difference. I live in Australia so to get the elite shipped here + case(necessity) is 986USD. Now comparing that to the price on Australian guitars it's still worth it and I could sell it for more here...tehehe.
But my question is will the neck through design greatly affect the tone and playability of the guitar? Because if not I can always go el cheapo and purchase after market pickups to beef up my sound.

I'm looking for a players guitar, something that is really comfortable to play with good contouring and is easy to use and makes me WANT to spend more time with it. If that makes sense. I was considering schecter seven strings like a C-7 but all I can see is a whole lot of bling that is starting to seem a bit tacky tbh. Besides I already have a ridiculously blinged out guitar with my Patriot Glory. What I need now is a good, solid playing guitar.
Neck through seems a lot cooler plus it has the duncans and veneered headstock so it still looks nice but the standard still has the hipshot style bridge (something I really want to try hence choosing the standard over the pro) and from what I can see active pickups so easily mod-able.


----------



## Metalma5ness

im planning on getting myself seven string and i have narrowed it down to these two guitars seeing as i can only spend up to £400 im really stuck between them i like the schecter due to the mahogany body but im not the biggest fan of the neck and i like the sc-207 because it has a comfortable neck and it is allready routed for actives that i will be planning to put in either one in the near future, but it is made out of basswood and i have allways got the impression that it is a questionable wood. i intend to play mostly lacuna coil kinda symphonic music and also quite alot of scar symmetry and unearth. thoughts and opinions are welcome. thanks in advance

sc: ESP Ltd SC-207 Stephen Carpenter (Deftones) 7-String Signature Electric Guitar

omen: Schecter Omen Extreme 7 Black Cherry with FREE DELIVERY GIG BAG


----------



## Mattmc74

Both are good choices for a 7. If you can play them both to see with one you like the best. I have heard and played guitars with basswood bodies that had actives installed and it sounded really good so don't let the body wood steer you away.


----------



## Metalma5ness

oh ok i was moving towards the ltd a bit more because i have played the schecter and it looked great but the neck was not very comfortable sadly i cant try the LTD because there are no dealers that stock them here i only tried the schecter because my friend has one


----------



## MikeH

I'd be going strictly off of looks and specs, and since they have very similar specs, I'd for sure choose the LTD. But this is because I'm not a fan of Schecter necks, and I think the SC series just looks savage.


----------



## ridealot100

So basically in a previous thread, I explained how my RGA121 got thrashed by guitar center  

They have offered me a deal where they will find me another used guitar of the same quality from one of their many stores and let me have that as replacement. I basically get to be picky until I find the guitar that I am happy with.

I'm really drawn to the S2170fw

S2170FW - Ibanez Guitar Wiki

And I was wondering how the guitar would compare to the RGA121. The 22 frets dont bother me at all because I really dont even use the 23rd and 24th fret. I also really enjoy the fact that there is 3 pickups because I have a 3 pickup set of Bareknuckles to put in. The pickup rings will also make it so I dont have to route anything. The mahogany body is also kind of something I wanted to stick with. 

The one thing that I heard though is that the S is made in Korea. Im wondering if this will make the guitar a downgrade from the RGA121. 


Anyone have any info or experience with the S2170? 

Thanks!


----------



## Prydogga

RGA121. Definitely, I absolutely love those guitars, and I don't know what it is, but I haven't been amazes playing an S prestige as much as I have playing an RG/RGA prestige.


----------



## teqnick

The MIK Prestiges are no slouch man.

As far as I know, the Gibraltar bridge that was used on the older RGA prestiges can't fit a string gauge thicker than a .54, so if you wanted to tune much lower than C-Standard, i'd def take that into consideration.

That s2170fw is a pretty motherfucker too.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

dont not take anything less than another rag121 from them mate, thats a prestige mij, i dont really think the two guitars are equal at all


----------



## ridealot100

Basically, I love all of the features on the S2170. 

I was looking for a Trem, and 3 pickups. I also LOVE the s series. 

The only concern I had was on the quality. If the quality is up to par with the "prestige" title. Then Ide take the S. 

I wouldnt be getting a bad guitar, or a guitar with problems would I?

I will be taking this to a local shop to have it inspected and looked over before sinking the deal.


----------



## ridealot100

How about the S1625fb? 

Since that is a MIJ S series. 

Any word on the quality there? 
S1625FB - Ibanez Guitar Wiki


----------



## Metalma5ness

ltd it is then i wonder how it would sound with 707s


----------



## guitar4tw

Personally I'd go for the RGA, one of the best lines of guitars Ibanez has ever made IMO.


----------



## jymellis

how about a rg550 or 770 re-issue


----------



## MaxOfMetal

You had a MIJ Ibby, you deserve an MIJ Ibby.

Don't get me wrong the S2170 was a solid player, but to be honest it wasn't on par with the MIJ Prestige guitars, enough so that they soon discontinued the MIK Prestige guitars (which were only ever Saber models). 

There are tons of MIJ RGs and Sabers out there which have three pickups and trems and will have quality on par with your RGA121.


----------



## ridealot100

I cancelled the S series after hearing all of this, and Ill know within the next hour if I will be getting a RG550 20th anniv. Reissue in Yellow that is in similar shape as my rga

Overall, im pretty stoked that they are willing to work with me.


----------



## Origin

I own an rga121 and have played a s2170 multiple times, both fucking awesome. I really don't think you could go wrong with either, or the 550.


----------



## lDEATHl

personally, i like the ebony fretboard and the blackouts over the rosewood and emg's. but the hellraiser has inlays and more versatility with the coil taps. there is no other way for me to break it down 
any thoughts or suggestions is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JacobShredder

Hello again SS.orgers,

I recently sold a couple unneeded musical objects, an Ibanez Gio 7 (christmas present, I was about to buy a 7321...need I say more?) and a Marshall MG cab after upgrading to a Mesa 2x12.

Now I'm looking for a new 7 string of higher quality, with a NICE trem that I can use and abuse. I was looking at RG7620, RG1527, C7 Hellraiser and the LoomisFR sig.

I put up an ad in the FS/Buying/Trading Guitars Section and have gotten 2 REALLY great replies.

One forum member offered me a 1527 w/EP trem, another a LoomisFR sig.

I've heard from a couple people that the EP trem didnt really hold up, even from Brandon Jacob-Mutiny Within.

And then there's the active pickup thing with the loomis, which honestly I'm okay with actives, it just limits choice, unless I go with active casings for passives.

I babble alot but I think I got my point across 

Currently Loomis or 1527? or wait for something else? I'll say that the Loomis and 1527 are 1/4 of 100 close in terms of price.

Thanks,
Jacob


EDIT: Not sure why I NEVER see the VS thread my bad. Thanks Mod for moving it, still getting used to this forum. Love it though


----------



## Skin Coffin

*Agile Interceptor 727 vs Jackson COW 7*
*
So, which do you think is better? 

EDIT: I'm sorry I didn't knew there was a section for "VS Threads". 

*


----------



## MikeH

Since I have never played either, I have to go with a choice of collective knowledge and aesthetics. Obviously the Agile will be more versatile. LFR, Dual Actives, and a longer scale. Not to say the longer scale will add any playing benefits other than note clarity. But the COW is very limited in its abilities. Single EMG, TOM bridge. That's about all it has to offer. Neither would be a bad choice, but I would go with the 727.


----------



## Skin Coffin

Ibz_rg said:


> Since I have never played either, I have to go with a choice of collective knowledge and aesthetics. Obviously the Agile will be more versatile. LFR, Dual Actives, and a longer scale. Not to say the longer scale will add any playing benefits other than note clarity. But the COW is very limited in its abilities. Single EMG, TOM bridge. That's about all it has to offer. Neither would be a bad choice, but I would go with the 727.



isn't the quality a very important factor? I mean, the Interceptor is Korean and the COW is Japanese, isn't it? Also, regarding I prefer TOMs to trems and I can get the COW cheaper, do you think the COW is the best option for me? Also, the Agile has a LFR.. Thanks


----------



## svartablixten

Hey!

I own a Dean rc7x wich is my only 7-string, but I need to get a new one since i need two on every gig. I like the Dean guitar thou, the neck is great and i love the EMG:s, but it would make me more satisfied to have another one, instead of just buying the same guitar in a different color. You probably know what i mean!

How is the Jackson slat3-7 compared to the Dean? I seem to like bolt-on necks, but on the other hand i've read so many good things about the Jackson's neck and I've played some jackson 6-strings that i really enjoyed. 

It's hard to find the Jackson slat3-7 here in Sweden so please help me out if you can!


----------



## Emperoff

svartablixten said:


> Hey!
> 
> I own a Dean rc7x wich is my only 7-string, but I need to get a new one since i need two on every gig. I like the Dean guitar thou, the neck is great and i love the EMG:s, but it would make me more satisfied to have another one, instead of just buying the same guitar in a different color. You probably know what i mean!
> 
> How is the Jackson slat3-7 compared to the Dean? I seem to like bolt-on necks, but on the other hand i've read so many good things about the Jackson's neck and I've played some jackson 6-strings that i really enjoyed.
> 
> It's hard to find the Jackson slat3-7 here in Sweden so please help me out if you can!



*Jackson:* Thicker neck (anything is thicker than a RC7x neck ), bigger frets, compound 12-16" radius, rosewood board and worse neck access (again, anything has worse access than a RC7x), same pickups and bridge.

They're very, very comfortable guitars. You may try to look for a 6-string SLAT and try it out. It can be much easier to find and it's essentialy the same guitar with a string missing.


----------



## suwey_666

I'm looking at these 2 guitars. The ESP looks good but I'm wondering if I should bite the bullet and pay the extra for the Schecter which is a fucking beauty? Anyone had experience with both of these guitars?
Also as a cheap affordable guitar does anyone have an opinion on the Ibanez RGA7? Don't know if I can trust Ibanez pickups! Basically looking for a good value fixed bridge 7. 
Any advice will be much appreciated
Cheers


----------



## syndrone

i will probably get both if they convince me, but for now, i dont know:

Agile Interceptor Pro 725 MN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com

that beauty with maple OMG zOMG!111!
25.5" because i think 27" over 7 is too much to start with although i have a baritone 6 string. (i think because of the new string that make stretches longer too)

or should i get.. this beauty?:

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Black Flame at RondoMusic.com

zOMG!1! hahaha 

need help, i always LOVED to have a maple fretboard, dunno why... i have only ebony or rosewood fretboards on all other guitars. 
but thats why i always wanted a PGM Ibanez.. so cool!

but the other one is just badass and evil looking with the ebony fretboard. 

now: me stupid  cannot get more stupid? 
ok doesnt work. but i still cannot decide ..

advantages / disadvantages of maple? does it have lack on it or get dirty fast or so?

thanks!

and ps: Technomancer, sorry for posting in the wrong threads !


----------



## groph

chucknorrishred said:


> alright max i got one for you
> 
> im looking into these right here
> 
> ESP Standard Eclipse II Guitar | ESP Electric Guitars at zZounds
> 
> or
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Standard Guitar at zZounds
> 
> or
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Studio Guitar at zZounds
> 
> im sure u can see im looking into getting a les paul but with the "hit or miss bull shit" gibsons been doing im not sure if i shoul go with the gibson. id love to get a 59 reissue but if the build ends up being shit, fuck that.
> 
> maybe u can school me on gibson a lil with your first hand experience. i personally think gibsons kick ass but from what ive been reading their quality control is shit. if thats tru, do u think im better off with the esp?
> 
> i'll be going on a "GAS" shopping spree soon cuz a landed a pretty good job so cash is no issue.


 
An ESP Standard Eclipse was the nicest guitar I've ever played. To me, they're a more playable Les Paul. I find Les Pauls to be very playable, too. I'd go with the ESP.



emperor_black said:


> Considering
> 
> BC Rich Mark Rizzo VS Ibanez XPT707 (neck-wise)
> 
> I've played lot of Ibanez's and while I do think Wizard II necks are a bit too thin, I've never played any BC rich guitar except for probably some low-end BC rich in a guitar center. If the neck profile on the Rizzo is somewhat similar to my Schecter blackjack, I'd be sold on that one.


 
The low end B.C. Rich guitars are crap like any other low end guitar so obviously don't make any judgments based on those. I had a Bronze Warlock as my starter guitar and after a while the neck cramped my hand. I had an Ibanez RG7321 and loved the neck, but grew tired of the square shouldered feel of the Wizard neck. I don't mind the thin-ness of them, but I prefer slim, rounded necks like on ESP/LTD's, Jackson, and some Gibsons. I have an old Platinum Warlock now, and while its neck is fairly chunky, it's still comfortable. I don't really know what the necks are like on their higher end new guitars but I'm pretty much certain they're nothing like Ibanez necks. It might be similar to your Blackjack. I tried a Hellraiser once and the neck felt enormous and unplayable, and I tried an Omen 7 string and the neck felt really slim for whatever reason. My guess is that the B.C. Rich neck would be somewhat similar to the Schecter


----------



## syndrone

the Japan made Ibanez has Bareknuckle pickups (warpig and painkiller), the tremolo is a edge pro 7 with a big brass block (to increase sustain), the price he asks now is 530 USD/400 EUR, but there are 2 days left (but np to get that thing i guess haha). incl. case!

the Agile, still dunno which one, maybe 25.5".. anyways, would need to be shipped to Europe and will be around 1200 USD in the end (max). incl. case!


what would you suggest me? i love the Agile`s look and the neck-through construction. the Ibanez is a bolt on.

HELP ME DECIDE FAST PLEASE hahaha ;D


----------



## horacexgrant

Hi guys, this is my first post here. I think this forum is right up my alley because I need a 7 string guitar because of my influences from Dream Theater, and other prog metal and neoclassical shenanigans. 

I know this has been talked about before, but I would like fresh opinions please. S7420 vs. RG1527M. 

Which one has more bang for the buck. $700 vs. $1200. 

Is the $500 more worth it? I do also need to upgrade my amp, pedal, etc. so the extra money would help. But 7 string guitar is my number 1 priority. 

What are the differences between the 2? Why is Prestige more expensive and how does it affect actual tone and performance?

I do indeed need a big time tremelo for tricks and downward bends, so that is important. 

I shred a lot, and my hands are medium sized, so I need a thin neck and great frets/neck for shredding. If there are any other suggestions for 7 strings along these lines, please do tell.

Also, one of my biggest guitar dilemmas, if you would be so kind as to help:

I need that great metal/shred tone ala John Petrucci, Michael Romeo, etc. 
HOW DOES ONE OBTAIN THIS TONE? I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR YEARS AND CAN'T GET THE RIGHT COMBINATION OF GUITAR/PEDAL/AMP. haha
So far, the best tone I've gotten for shred/metal is a crappy Zoom pedal with the metal/shred sounding preset connected to an old Crate amp.

If you guys can help me out with any of these topics, I would greatly appreciate it. I would prefer the advice of expert shredders/metal players in the prog metal genre. Thanks a lot.


----------



## king_cooley

Heil 
i want buy new seven string
please help me
which seven string is better 
1.esp horizon fr7




2.dean rc7g




3.jackson slat3-7




4.ernie ball music man bfr7 (john petrucci)


----------



## mariotorrone

Hi all!
I'm new to seven strings and I'm planning to buy a new guitar. After looking for a guitar that suited me best, I found these two models: the ESP Viper-417 and the Ibanez RG1527Z. Which one should I buy?
Imo, I prefer the Ibanez because of the presence of the tremolo (I don't have a guitar with a tremolo and I want to try out one), but I've heard that Floyd Rose bridges have some tuning issues on seven string guitars and this is making me uncertain of the purchase.
As regards the pickups, in case of purchasing the Ibanez I'd probably switch the original ones with some DiMarzio pickups: I'm very interested in the Petrucci ones, you know, the Crunchlab 7 and Liquifire 7. What do you think? Shoud I go for it?
Thanks!


----------



## Kollias

Hi guys.My budget "allows" me to choose between:Ibanez RG7321;Cort Evl Z47,Schecter diamond series,B.C.Rich Warlock N7.
I'm such a beginner (i mainly play drums),so can you tell me if there are differences between choose models,if they sound a lot different from each other,or if they are pretty similar and all I have to do is choosing by their look? Thanks


----------



## Nealios

What kind of music are you going to be playing, are you going to do some drop tuning, and what kind of sound are you going for?

But of those three, I'd probably pick the Ibanez and switch out the pickups, or save up a little more and pick up a schecter damien elite.


----------



## Apotheose

Hey guys, I've been lurking around here for a while - so I figured its about time I asked for some input.

I'm planning on finally pulling the trigger on a 7, and I've boiled it down to either a Schecter Loomis or one of those 27" Agile Interceptors with Duncan Blackouts.

Agile keeps pulling me in with the price tag and the sheer amount of people who praise Agile here haha, but I hear damn good things about the Loomis - and plus I'm a die hard, crazy Nevermore fan.

I guess the real question is, is the Loomis worth the extra two or three hundred bucks?


Anyone have any insight that could prove useful? Thanks


----------



## johnythehero

schecter diamond series scorpion (not the hellraiser series) for 300$. 
The specs are intresting as one place said neckthrough with mahagony body and neck and another said bolt on neck basswood body  . Its 27" inch scale, rosewood finger board, duncan designed pickups, graphite nut grover tuners, string through, yada yada yada.
VS
ltd vb 400 baritone for around 400$
* SET NECK CONSTRUCTION. * 27 BARITONE SCALE. * MAHOGANY BODY. * 3-PIECE MAPLE NECK. * ROSEWOOD FINGERBOARD. * DOT INLAYS W/MODEL NAME AT 12TH FRET. * EMG 81 (B) / 85 (N) ACTIVE PICKUPS. * VOLUME & TONE CONTROLS W/3-WAY TOGGLE. * BLACK HARDWARE. * GROVER TUNERS. *

I kinda want a neck thats a tad bit rounder than an ibby and thicker so take that into consideration as well.


----------



## WickedSymphony

king_cooley said:


> Heil
> i want buy new seven string
> please help me
> which seven string is better
> 1.esp horizon fr7
> 2.dean rc7g
> 3.jackson slat3-7
> 4.ernie ball music man bfr7 (john petrucci)



As an owner of an RC7G, I can definitely tell you that it's one hell of a guitar. It's absolutely amazing for metal, and the neck is super thin and fast - easily the best I've ever played. With that said, you could take a look at the RC7 Mahogany since they're extremely similar (both USA made so build quality should be the same, though I've only got experience with the RC7G) and get one of those AND an slat3-7  

That said, the BFR is also an incredible guitar. Probably less of a pure shred machine than the RC7 (though still very much capable for that), and will suit you more if you like a lot of nice clean sounds and are not a fan of actives(though from your other options, I'd guess you are  ). I think it would be good advice to go between that and the RC7, but it depends on what type of music you want to play and which one feels more comfortable in your hands.


----------



## TridentChaos

Schecter ATX C-8 vs Agile Interceptor 827 vs Agile Intrepid 828!!!

Im a lefty and as my first 8 string these are my choices,
and i just cant bloody decide! i cant try out any as there are none in ireland
so im relying on ur expertise and advice for my choices!

at the moment i play an Ibanez RG and a custom strat, so neck wise
i love the thick strat neck and and the thin ibanez neck also,
i play metal and jazz. so id like a bright clear crisp distortion and
also depth and warmth for jazzy tones ( is this acheivable without a neck pickup on the intrepid? is the ATX too 'metal' for playing different styles? )

anybody notice a huge different between bolt on and neck thru models?

also does anybody know what are the delivery times are to europe?
cheers lads and ladies!!!!!


----------



## JamesM

I personally would go with the Intrepid. 

Being a jazz/metal player myself, unless you have a really good EQ and a very warm amp, a neck pickup is *needed* for jazz--the warm clean tones that is. That said, Holdsworth doesn't need a neck pickup, why do I?  

They DO make Intrepid 828 Duals, featuring two pickups.


----------



## TMM

I'd personally go with the Schecter - I've tried out both the C-8 ATX and the Intrepid, and the Schecter blows the Agile away in terms of build quality. I can't imagine the Interceptor would be any different. The neck Blackout in the C-8 ATX should be adequate in getting you good, warm, tasty jazz tones. Beyond having a neck pickup, I think most of the rest of the tone is in your amp / rig / fingers.


----------



## johnythehero

johnythehero said:


> schecter diamond series scorpion (not the hellraiser series) for 300$.
> The specs are intresting as one place said neckthrough with mahagony body and neck and another said bolt on neck basswood body  . Its 27" inch scale, rosewood finger board, duncan designed pickups, graphite nut grover tuners, string through, yada yada yada.
> VS
> ltd vb 400 baritone for around 400$
> * SET NECK CONSTRUCTION. * 27 BARITONE SCALE. * MAHOGANY BODY. * 3-PIECE MAPLE NECK. * ROSEWOOD FINGERBOARD. * DOT INLAYS W/MODEL NAME AT 12TH FRET. * EMG 81 (B) / 85 (N) ACTIVE PICKUPS. * VOLUME & TONE CONTROLS W/3-WAY TOGGLE. * BLACK HARDWARE. * GROVER TUNERS. *
> 
> I kinda want a neck thats a tad bit rounder than an ibby and thicker so take that into consideration as well.


----------



## mrlespaulman

I have an Ibanez S520EX That I'm thinking about selling towards an Agile 7.

Good or bad idea? How well do the Agile 7's compare to the Ibby in terms of playabilty and feel?


----------



## Hendog

I dont own an Agile but the gloss neck and the lack of a forearm contour are the 2 things holding me back. My Ibanez 7 has both a forearm contour and a satin neck. Wonderful playability.


----------



## cwhitey2

Hendog said:


> I dont own an Agile but the gloss neck and the lack of a forearm contour are the 2 things holding me back. My Ibanez 7 has both a forearm contour and a satin neck. Wonderful playability.




you can always turn it into a satin neck guitar


----------



## mariotorrone

mariotorrone said:


> Hi all!
> I'm new to seven strings and I'm planning to buy a new guitar. After looking for a guitar that suited me best, I found these two models: the ESP Viper-417 and the Ibanez RG1527Z. Which one should I buy?
> Imo, I prefer the Ibanez because of the presence of the tremolo (I don't have a guitar with a tremolo and I want to try out one), but I've heard that Floyd Rose bridges have some tuning issues on seven string guitars and this is making me uncertain of the purchase.
> As regards the pickups, in case of purchasing the Ibanez I'd probably switch the original ones with some DiMarzio pickups: I'm very interested in the Petrucci ones, you know, the Crunchlab 7 and Liquifire 7. What do you think? Shoud I go for it?
> Thanks!


----------



## I Voyager

Hey guys, I'm looking into getting my very first 7 string guitar. My top two choices would be the Agile Septor Elite 725 and the LTD MH-417. Now I haven't had any experience with either guitar, but I've played LTDs before and like them quite a bit. I'm just curious about overall quality. The Agile definitely has better parts (Hipshot, Ebony board, Blackouts are about equal to EMGs), but for all I know the LTD is built better. So if you guys could give me some more info/advice, it would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skin Coffin

The Carvin is Alder body, maple neck, rosewood fretboard, HSH, fixed bridge, tung oiled neck. The Ibanez are well known, RG7620, 1527, probably some other japanese models like K7 or something, In your opinion, which is the best choice?

Cheers!


----------



## tacotiklah

This is hypothetical until I get more funds coming in, but right now I'm looking pretty hard at getting a good LTD for gigging. Right now I'm at a crossroads between these 2 ltds:

V-300
M-300FM

the v is appealing to me because I dig the easier fret access. I really need that because my band is having me do more solos. I also already have strat (jackson) and explorer (Douglas) shaped guitars, so it'd be nice to add a v to the fold. It's also $20 cheaper than the M300FM.

With the M300FM, it has a floyd special which would be a nifty way for me to add more techniques to my solos (dive bombs/flutters/etc.), enhancing them further. I also dig the flame maple top. I'm one of those guys that prefers both functionality and aesthetics. 

I might also consider an ibby S520, but I'd prefer to have an LTD.

Which one would you guys go with?


----------



## josh pelican

I'd go with the M-300FM. I don't like V's. 

Is there a specific reason you prefer LTD over Ibanez?


----------



## tacotiklah

josh pelican said:


> I'd go with the M-300FM. I don't like V's.
> 
> Is there a specific reason you prefer LTD over Ibanez?



Yep, I've owned 2 ibbys (RG2EX1 and RG5EX1) and had a less than stellar impression of them. Now granted they were kinda lower end, but after using a friend of mine's M-100fm and digging it, I'd like to try my hand at the M-300fm model. Although that V300 is mighty tempting as well.

Basically since I've had to take on more solos, I've been contemplating the trade-off of having either 1.) Superior upper fret access or 2.) Having a floyd so that I have more tools in my tool box.

Since the V300 is a hardtail, I can't have both. I also have a thing for aesthetics, and the black cherry finish on the flamed maple of the M-300 is nice, but I also disdain veneer. I want real wood and not cheap imitation.

Since I also plan to use this on stage, doing regular gigs, I think it would be cool to have a great looking guitar that screams metal as well.


----------



## max-streich

hi guys,
I´m looking at those 2 guitars. the ibanez rg 1527 (1000&#8364 and the jackson slat3 7 (1180&#8364. i own a ibanez rg 2550z and love it. bridge neck body and so on.
I want to ask which one you guys think is the better guitar. 
greetings max


----------



## Prydogga

I'm an ibby guy, but I have loved almost every Jackson I've played, but I'd say go with the Ibanez, if you love your ibanez, go with another one, I've got a 1527 and I love it.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

LTD MH-417 or Edit: RG7420


----------



## gregrunt

Hello everybody. New to the forums. First post, first thread. Yay. Anywhoozle, onto the main topic. So I've been playing guitar for a good 5+ years and I'm looking into moving onto a good ol' 7-string guitar. I have relatively small hands (i'm hoping they'll get a smidgen bigger since im only 18), so that probably will play into my decision. And i mainly listen to a lot of hard rock/emo/etc that involves lower chords that i cant reach with my 6-string. Now, I know that a _lot_ of what I'm going to hear in here will be based off of different people's different experiences with different guitars, but I'm interested in some feedback. 

Now, onto the lineup of guitars that i've come across (my budget is < $750):
-ESP LTD MH-417
-ESP LTD SC-207
-Ibanez RG7321
-Ibanez RG7420
-Ibanez RGA7
-Schecter Omen-7
-Schecter Damien ELITE 7
And I've considered some Agile guitars but I'll get to that later.

What I want:
-NO Floyd Rose
-EMG 81(bridge)
-EMG 85 OR EMG 707 (neck)
And that's about it. Also, for the style of music that I like, would EMGs or Blackouts be better suiting (since those are the 2 types that i hear the most about from forums). Or is there something I haven't heard of that is better?

I have a predilection for guitars that come with the EMGs installed because that erases the hassle of having to buy the new pups and pay to have them installed, which, if you suggest i do that, adds onto the price of the guitar. As for the Agile guitars, the only ones that come with the EMGs preinstalled are the ones that also come with the Floyd Rose, making that no longer an option. In any case, I'll send this one out to you, forum. Whaddya think i oughta get? Thanks


----------



## PyramidSmasher

gregrunt said:


> Hello everybody. New to the forums. First post, first thread. Yay. Anywhoozle, onto the main topic. So I've been playing guitar for a good 5+ years and I'm looking into moving onto a good ol' 7-string guitar. I have relatively small hands (i'm hoping they'll get a smidgen bigger since im only 18), so that probably will play into my decision. And i mainly listen to a lot of hard rock/emo/etc that involves lower chords that i cant reach with my 6-string. Now, I know that a _lot_ of what I'm going to hear in here will be based off of different people's different experiences with different guitars, but I'm interested in some feedback.
> 
> Now, onto the lineup of guitars that i've come across (my budget is < $750):
> -ESP LTD MH-417
> -ESP LTD SC-207
> -Ibanez RG7321
> -Ibanez RG7420
> -Ibanez RGA7
> -Schecter Omen-7
> -Schecter Damien ELITE 7
> And I've considered some Agile guitars but I'll get to that later.
> 
> What I want:
> -NO Floyd Rose
> -EMG 81(bridge)
> -EMG 85 OR EMG 707 (neck)
> And that's about it. Also, for the style of music that I like, would EMGs or Blackouts be better suiting (since those are the 2 types that i hear the most about from forums). Or is there something I haven't heard of that is better?
> 
> I have a predilection for guitars that come with the EMGs installed because that erases the hassle of having to buy the new pups and pay to have them installed, which, if you suggest i do that, adds onto the price of the guitar. As for the Agile guitars, the only ones that come with the EMGs preinstalled are the ones that also come with the Floyd Rose, making that no longer an option. In any case, I'll send this one out to you, forum. Whaddya think i oughta get? Thanks



MH-417. Nothing else I can say except that it KICKS ASS.


----------



## gregrunt

PyramidSmasher said:


> MH-417. Nothing else I can say except that it KICKS ASS.



Thanks for the feedback. I think I'm actually going to go with that guitar. Mainly because it has the neck-thru design and i hear that's really handy in the higher frets. I feel a bit sketch about the EMG 81-7s as i hear they are a little dry and i hear the 707s can get muddy, but I've heard that with the 18V mod, they're comparable to SD Blackouts, so I don't think there'll be much worry there. Otherwise, looks like a solid guitar, and I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## simonpimonpoo

Hi there!

I am planning on buying a new guitar and i was thinking of a 7-string. I have looked around and found 2 that i can consider buying, the schecter hellraiser c-7 2011 model (Buy Schecter Hellraiser Special C-7 FR Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend) and the agile interceptor pro 727 (Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Black Flame at RondoMusic.com). 

Both guitars cost about the same (schecter costs 699 dollars and the agile costs 689) so I'm having a hard time making up my mind about which one to buy.

I was hoping this lovely community could help me with my choice! Which one would _*you*_ choose and why?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I would go with the hellraiser because an original Floyd rose is going to shit all over A liscenced Floyd rose lime the one found in the agile. Other than that the specs are just about the same. The scale length is a little longer on the agile, which is mildly important if your playing in a lower tuning.


----------



## simonpimonpoo

Ok, thanks for the input. So apart from the floyd rose they're practically the same guitar then? (aprt from looks but tbh they even look the same)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The EMG's in the C7 are the 707TW's..which are coil tappable. A lot of people don't get along with the Hellraiser's necks, so make sure you try it before you buy it. 

The fretboard is also different, the Agile has an ebony board.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Actually the Floyd rose is a FR Special...
Even if I'm really happy with my Agile in this case I'd go with the Schecter


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

74n4LL0 said:


> Actually the Floyd rose is a FR Special...
> Even if I'm really happy with my Agile in this case I'd go with the Schecter



Right off MF



> Schecter Hellraiser Special C-7 FR Electric Guitar Features:
> Construction: Set-neck with Ultra Access
> Scale: 26-1/2"
> Tuning: B-E-A-D-G-B-E
> Body: Mahogany
> Top: Quilted maple
> Neck: 3-piece mahogany
> Fingerboard: Rosewood
> Frets: 24 extra-jumbo
> Inlays: Gothic cross
> Pickups: EMG Active 707-TW
> Electronics: 2 Vol/Tone/3-Way Toggle Switch
> *Bridge: Floyd Rose Original Tremolo*
> Tuners: Grover
> Hardware: Black Chrome


----------



## simonpimonpoo

I have tried the hellraiser c1 and i quite liked that one, but i haven't tried the c7 since the store I was at didn't have it. About the floyd rose, it says in the description it is an original floyd rose but if you look at the picture it says floyd rose special. What's the difference between the original and the special?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

My mistake then, lying spec sheets for the loss 

The special has zinc alloy saddles as well as a zinc sustain block. The special is also made in Korean AFAIK.


----------



## Underworld

As you are from Sweden, buying the agile will get you heavy shipping costs and abominable customs and dutie taxes! I'd go schecter, unless you are planning to buy it on the net too. You can always ask your local shop to order the schecter.


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ What he said. The Hellraiser will be the cheaper option in the end, I recommend it also.


----------



## Sullen

They might look "kind of" the same but in depth they aren't. The construction is different and neck woods are different, scale length is different, tremolo is different and pickups are different. The Hellraiser will be a much dark sounding instrument, there's more mahogany in play and the fretboard is rosewood, when the Interceptor the Maple plays a bigger role being a Maple neck-thru with ebony fretboard giving the instrument a more bright, crisper sound to it. In my opinion, even though I own an Agile I would choose the Schecter, I prefer the color, has binding and the machine heads pattern is more comfortable to use than inline 7 IMO, not fan of EMG's but is the only way to go in both, but there's more sound options in the Hellraiser as the coils are splittable and the Floyd will kill a licensed one any day. I love my Agile a lot but after I upgraded it with SD Blackouts, an OFR and bigger Stainless Steel frets, so get the Hellraiser. As for the neck feel I've been told they are close to being the same profile.


----------



## Leeroy343

Choice:

1) Schecter Hellraiser C-7 (Fixed) - LOVE the 707 in the neck

2) Schecter BlackJack ATX C7 (never played a guitar with Blackouts)

My question comes down to really whether the Blackout in the bridge would out-peform the 707 in the neck...

I'm sure there's already hundreds of threads/posts about this, but I can't seem to find enough of a definite answer. Would the sound be so different that I could possibly regret buying the Hellraiser?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Skirvin

Hi guys,
As people here from the U.K. will be aware V.A.T. is set to rise and, will do so in early January 2011. As a result I will be buying myself my first 7 string and (although not relevant to this section of the forum) a TS9,Maxon OD9 or Keeley moded TS9 + before the V.A.T. Increase.

The question I have for you all is ... RGD2127z with the 26.5" scale, RG1527 in black with the 25.5" scale or ... Do I go for the wild card, a Schecter Loomis (I thought they were limited edition but apparently still available =S).

My only experience with Ibanez is a 6 string S470 I own, I have never tried a Schecter but I believe the neck would be similar to my Jackson SL3.

I will keep you updated an of course feed the biggest contribution to global warming on the internet, ss.org's collective GAS.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Those are quite different instruments, so first thing to ask is whether you feel a longer scale is necessary. Personally, I'd hit the Ibanez axes as I'm not really a fan of EMG's and I prefer the look and feel of them. Between the 2 of them, honestly, it's a simple matter of personal taste. 

I still haven't had the chance of putting a RGD through its paces adequately, although it seems to be pretty much in line with the feel we're used to having from them. As for the 1527's, they're nice and solid guitars, nothing to add.


----------



## Varjo

The RG1527 is, as mr. the Shred expressed, a solid choice. Can't really go wrong with that, though it's nothing that special. If you tune to B standard +/- 1 semitone, that'll serve you well. It can, though, handle lower tunings also, but the tone will suffer incrementally.

The RG2127z should be just as good, only with a longer scale. I could have gotten that if only the looks would please me more. If you tune lower, say, A standard or below(or Drop A) I'd go with this one. Sure it can handle also regular tunigns, but you'd be kinda missing the point of the extended scale. I play currently with a 26.5" Schecter at Drop A and it's tight and nice.

Don't know about the loomis - Schecters are known to have thicker necks than Ibanez's or other manufacturers, but I don't know how the Loomis sig goes with this. It does have it's devoted fanbase though, so I'd trust that also to be a solid guitar.


----------



## Skirvin

Cheers for the quick response! I have never played an extended scale guitar in my life so I guess I best nip down to a guitar shop and try one out! I do like a good deal of tension in my strings, that's why I'm opting for a 7 rather than down tuning a 6.

It would mostly be b standard stuff I'd be playing and my mates all have 1527's and swear by them, as petty as it sounds ... I prefer the case on the 1527's. The 2127z case is really impersonal and seems like a general purpose case, were as the 1527 case is moulded.

I'll be heading down to my local guitar shop tomorrow to have a little shot of the guitars I mentioned. Not the Loomis but definitely the 2127 and 1527. The only selling point I can see with the Loomis for me is the body and neck woods. They have an ash body and maple neck, Does the basswood used in both Ibby's give descent sustain and resonance? what are the harmonics like on them? does the extended range of the 2127 affect the harmonics and resonance? if so how?

Also, do you rate maple necks? I have never tried one but Loomis and Michael Romeo (spelling?) get a nice tone from them.


----------



## Fred the Shred

One thing you should be aware of is that a 7-string won't change anything tension-wise when compared to a 6. The advantage is actually that of having extra range, and not only in a "five more semitones to play with", but also easier and greater note selection possibilities in any given position along the fretboard.

My suggestion would be for you to try a few 7's, even outside the original selection, and see how you like the feel and tone of them - if you want more tension specifically, I can see the RGD's scale possibly appealing to you a bit more.

As for maple fingerboards, I love them. I have a 4th Jaden Rose on her way fitted with one, a couple Gary Kramers featuring a maple fb as well, and it does add a very interesting, "snappy" quality to your attack, as opposed to the sweeter sound of rosewood.

Answering the Loomis question, while I think it's a very cool guitar, thing to me is that a tendentially bright body wood, coupled with the "snap" of the maple board and EMG's on top of that, not to mention my "less than delicate" picking makes things a bit of a treblefest for me. I'm sure a set of Blackouts would help taming the high end fizz I can't help feeling there, but it's not like I'm lacking guitars at the moment, and I'm blessed to have builders providing me with lovely axes that need 0 work from me to be right where I want them.


----------



## Skirvin

Thanks again for the quick reply! I'll give the extended range (2127z) a good go tomorrow when I get to the shop. Chances are I will end up going with an Ibanez, Maybe even try and get my hands on a 1527M.

Sorry if I was unclear about the tension thing, I just meant that I could have the lower range without having to suffer slack strings. Might just be a bad set up on my part but when I put my SL3 in to B (BEADF#B) It was really floppy.

I don't have the set up (I'm using a valveking soon to be with a TS9) to appreciate a custom guitar or anything on the level of quality that you have in your arsenal but I am looking for something to get me started on my journey. It's a hobby to me and I don't have the cash or talent to justify a rig.

You have a very nice collection from what I can see, I'll keep you posted on the outcome, It might not be for a few weeks but I will do a NGD post when It arrives.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Trust me, man - Ibbies, if well taken care of and with very little mod work, are fantastic instruments, so I don't really feel you'll feel you ended up with some sort of "inferior" instrument by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## CloudAC

I see you're in Scotland, what guitar shop you planning on going to? Are you sure it has a 2127z? Because those things are becoming near impossible to find in the UK until more stock in April. 
I phoned up several online guitar shops around the whole of the UK only to find one place having one [GuitarGuitar] so I snatched it up. 

Anyway. I own two of those guitars you're thinking of, the 2127 and the Loomis. I have never played the 1527 but I imagine it isnt that different compared to the 2127. 

The Loomis' wood combination of Ash and Maple does give you that very powerful, in your face attack that I actually love. If you're a lead guitarist, it cuts through all other instruments very well when soloing. I haven't changed the pickups from the 707's yet, I quite like them on the high end but I feel it needs a little more output in the lower register. Maybe a 707X or Blackouts. Anyway, still fantastic sounds, I dont feel it gets too fizzy at any point. 

The body feels well built, nice and solid. It does suffer in the upper fret access though, becoming a little tight to get into the 24th fret position, the 2127 really really takes the lead with this one with its amazing cutaway. I can reach to the highest fret, no wood in my way and no problem. 

The 2127z's pickups actually sounded surprisingly awesome. The high end of it is really clean and has pretty good clarity for Ibanez brand pick ups. It does suffer slightly in the lower end, being slightly muddy when tuned up to B. I am gonna put some BK Miracle Mans in there. But they aren't horrible, theyre actually pretty good pick ups that definitely hold their own against the EMG's. The basswood has plenty sustain and warmth. The Edge Zero is a damn good piece of equipment that is a lot more easier to adjust than an OFR.

Might I also point out the 2127 has one of the most beautiful slabs of Rosewood on mine. 

Overall, both are fantastic guitars and you wouldnt go wrong no matter what you choose my friend.
Which one would I choose over the other? I can't pick, theyre both quite different from eachother and both exceptional instruments that I can't decide!


----------



## Skirvin

I was going to try the 2127z in GuitarGuitar, perhaps the one you now own =P. I think I like the idea of the Loomis, Hows the neck in comparison to the Ibanez? Is it really that much thicker?

I'm glad you have both guitars as it means you can give an honest and accurate comparison! I'm a bit gutted to hear about the upper fret access on the Loomis, glad at the same time as it means I wont buy it and be disappointed. I can't try out the Loomis as I would have to get it shipped from the US/Europe (the UK no longer has the option of Loomis Schecters).

Now ... On to the questions, I apologise for this but would like to thank you in advance.

Schecter:
1. The maple neck/fretboard, does it play like a rosewood? Does it feel any different?
2. Does the extra attack from the wood produce better (more audible) harmonics in comparison to the 2127?
3. I have a Jackson Soloist with OFR and quite a thick neck (compared to my Ibanez S series), is this guitar in anyway similar to that?

Ibanez:
1. Does the benefit of the upper fret access make it a superior guitar for lead or are there features of the Loomis that make it hard to call?
2. Is the Edge-Zero trem system better than the OFR for flutters, dive bombs and squeels or does the ZP3 system stiffen it up.

Also, Do you think the 2127z with BKP's will beat the un modified Loomis, I have passives in my Jackson and they are immense. Having never tried active pups do you think modding the RGD2127 is worth the extra cash over the Loomis?

As I can't try out either guitar before I purchase it, I will be buying blind which I hate the idea of so any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## espman

Leeroy343 said:


> Choice:
> 
> 1) Schecter Hellraiser C-7 (Fixed) - LOVE the 707 in the neck
> 
> 2) Schecter BlackJack ATX C7 (never played a guitar with Blackouts)
> 
> My question comes down to really whether the Blackout in the bridge would out-peform the 707 in the neck...
> 
> I'm sure there's already hundreds of threads/posts about this, but I can't seem to find enough of a definite answer. Would the sound be so different that I could possibly regret buying the Hellraiser?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
I'd get the ATX, because when in doubt, if you don't like the blackouts you can always swap them out for EMG's.


----------



## JamesM

Skirvin said:


> I was going to try the 2127z in GuitarGuitar, perhaps the one you now own =P. I think I like the idea of the Loomis, Hows the neck in comparison to the Ibanez? Is it really that much thicker?
> 
> I'm glad you have both guitars as it means you can give an honest and accurate comparison! I'm a bit gutted to hear about the upper fret access on the Loomis, glad at the same time as it means I wont buy it and be disappointed. I can't try out the Loomis as I would have to get it shipped from the US/Europe (the UK no longer has the option of Loomis Schecters).
> 
> Now ... On to the questions, I apologise for this but would like to thank you in advance.
> 
> Schecter:
> 1. The maple neck/fretboard, does it play like a rosewood? Does it feel any different?
> 2. Does the extra attack from the wood produce better (more audible) harmonics in comparison to the 2127?
> 3. I have a Jackson Soloist with OFR and quite a thick neck (compared to my Ibanez S series), is this guitar in anyway similar to that?
> 
> Ibanez:
> 1. Does the benefit of the upper fret access make it a superior guitar for lead or are there features of the Loomis that make it hard to call?
> 2. Is the Edge-Zero trem system better than the OFR for flutters, dive bombs and squeels or does the ZP3 system stiffen it up.
> 
> Also, Do you think the 2127z with BKP's will beat the un modified Loomis, I have passives in my Jackson and they are immense. Having never tried active pups do you think modding the RGD2127 is worth the extra cash over the Loomis?
> 
> As I can't try out either guitar before I purchase it, I will be buying blind which I hate the idea of so any feedback is greatly appreciated.



Well, I have a Loomis, so I can say a few things about it. 

First, Schecter necks are NOT as thick as everyone says they are, especially on my Loomis. It doesn't feel as chunky as their lower end stuff. Harmonics are bright and ever present, and notes literally fly off the fretboard (play it unplugged, you'll see what I mean).

Fret access for me--NOT a problem. I get to the 24th no issue. And so does Jeff Loomis. So...


----------



## Skirvin

I have watched a few YouTube vids of him playing it, I always have the same train of though:

"It can't sound that good, its just a guitar"

which is followed with the thought of burning all my guitars and going to a monastery to find inner peace.

Unfortunately as I need to buy before the 5th of January and the guitars wont be in stock till April, I will be buying blind.

The RGD2127 comes with a case from Thomann (probably where I will be buying it) were as the Loomis doesn't. Is it worth getting the Loomis with the cost of a case added on (about £940 + £60 = £1000) or the RGD2127 (£970).

My real question is ... if they were the same price (£30 is nothing for a better guitar). Which would be better for me, I play a lot of lead and some rhythm. Mostly Melodic/technical metal and sometimes finger picking (J.S. Bach and various other baroque pieces).

I have an OFR on my Jackson and love it, its so fluent and doesn't resist much, but I have never tried an edge.


----------



## exordium

Just wanted to say thanks, guys, I'm having the same dilemma (1527z vs. 2127z vs. Loomis). 

This is helping a lot!


----------



## potatohead

Hey guys

Currently in the market for a guitar in the $1200 range. I currently have a Carvin Bolt+ and a Korean RG, I love them both, so primarily looking at these two brands. 

They are pretty different I guess, the Carvin being a neck through and the Ibanez (RG1420) a bolt on. I have owned both and don't really have a preference to either. If I option the Carvin the way I would want it, it comes out to about $1350 - 1400. The Ibanez is $1000. The Ibanez has a few worse things, such as "worse" body wood, rosewood board and boring inlays, but that's a small price to pay for $400 in savings. 

How is the Edge Pro? I have only ever used OFR's... Is the string spacing the same? Is the Edge Pro a low profile trem?

Pics for clicks:












Oh, and they both do this


----------



## soliloquy

i'd go with carvin.
gives you more features to get what you personally want.


----------



## Meatbucket

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN


----------



## BrainArt

I'm gonna be the guy who says to go with the Ibanez. But that's because I've never played a Carvin, and am an Ibby fanboy.

The Edge Pro is one of my favorite trems, and yes it is a low profile. As for the string spacing being the same for the EP and an OFR, I'm not too sure.


----------



## deathjazz89

I played an RG 550 before I bought my Carvin, which is waaaaaaaaay better than my Ibby.
The playability of it is insane! Everything sounds so much better when I play it, too. The Carvin's have a thicker neck, but I think you can opt for a thinner neck?


----------



## Leeroy343

espman said:


> I'd get the ATX, because when in doubt, if you don't like the blackouts you can always swap them out for EMG's.


Actually if I get the Hellraiser I can swap out the 707 for a Phase II Blackout, right?


----------



## Thorn

Ok guys, for me it's between the 
Schecter Blackjack ATX c-7
and
ESP LTD sc-607b


----------



## kevyp12

ok guys. so ive been saving up for a new guitar and am almost there  but i have an issue, im not sure which guitar i wanna get -__- ive narrowed it down to 2 guitars:

ibanez rg2228 8 string

or

ebmm jpx 7 string

i know the music man is $1000 more but im not sure whether the ibanez is worth it. any suggestions or experience with these two guitars?


----------



## potatohead

deathjazz89 said:


> I played an RG 550 before I bought my Carvin, which is waaaaaaaaay better than my Ibby.
> The playability of it is insane! Everything sounds so much better when I play it, too. The Carvin's have a thicker neck, but I think you can opt for a thinner neck?


 
Either neck is fine. I am selling my Soloist to make way for the new one, whatever I choose, because the neck is too wide (like, across the fretboard wide, not front to back) and I don't get along with it great. The Carvin neck is slightly thicker front to back than the Ibanez, but slightly thinner across the fretboard... I like them both. 

I think what makes the most sense is to buy the Carvin and at least try it out, since it has the ten day trial. If I don't like it for whatever reason I can send it back and buy the Prestige then.


----------



## JamesM

I wish I liked Carvin's shapes. The quality is very apparent, as is the flexibility. Well, I do love the Holdsworth models. 

I'd say go with Carvin, having only played one, because you get exactly what you want.


----------



## espman

Well, I'm gonna buy an 8 within a few weeks, and I'm having difficulties deciding on which one (big suprise since I'm posting in this thread )
Options are an RGA8 or an Agile septor 827
The specs are damn near identical I just want to know which is going to give me more bang for the buck. BTW I plan on swapping bkp's into whichever i get so pups aren't a factor.


----------



## potatohead

The Armada said:


> *I wish I liked Carvin's shapes.* The quality is very apparent, as is the flexibility. Well, I do love the Holdsworth models.
> 
> I'd say go with Carvin, having only played one, because you get exactly what you want.


 
Their shapes do seem a bit dated. As old as the RG is, it still looks modern to me. The DC127 looks ok if you don't get the rounded sides, it has a beveled edge.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## deathjazz89

potatohead said:


> Either neck is fine. I am selling my Soloist to make way for the new one, whatever I choose, because the neck is too wide (like, across the fretboard wide, not front to back) and I don't get along with it great.



I had the same deal as well. I don't regret selling it at all.


----------



## potatohead

ittoa666 said:


>


 
Still one of the greatest Carvins ever made


----------



## yellowv

Definately Carvin.


----------



## snowblind56

potatohead said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Currently in the market for a guitar in the $1200 range. I currently have a Carvin Bolt+ and a Korean RG, I love them both, so primarily looking at these two brands.
> 
> They are pretty different I guess, the Carvin being a neck through and the Ibanez (RG1420) a bolt on. I have owned both and don't really have a preference to either. If I option the Carvin the way I would want it, it comes out to about $1350 - 1400. The Ibanez is $1000. The Ibanez has a few worse things, such as "worse" body wood, rosewood board and boring inlays, but that's a small price to pay for $400 in savings.
> 
> How is the Edge Pro? I have only ever used OFR's... Is the string spacing the same? Is the Edge Pro a low profile trem?
> 
> Pics for clicks:
> Oh, and they both do this



First off, the argument that Basswood is an "inferior wood" has been argued on here to sickening heights. Doesn't even pay to bring it up. John Suhr considers Basswood Body/Maple top to be the "Holy Grail of Tone". I'm not going to argue with him as he knows quite a bit more about guitar construction than most of us.

Your decision should come down to do you want the Ibanez or do you want a made-to-order production guitar. Ibanez are great guitars. Yes, they are bolt-on guitars with basswood bodies and rosewood boards with dot inlay, but that is a combination that works great for them, and one that is my favorite. Or do you want to get a Carvin, which is neck-thru and choose your combination of woods. 

Both of them will have pickups that you will probably need to change and both have quality trems.


----------



## potatohead

snowblind56 said:


> First off, the argument that Basswood is an "inferior wood"...


 
Right, which is why I put it in quotations. I don't really buy into the tonewood debate anyway, I don't think it makes enough difference to come into the equation much for me. 

So now, the question I have is... Should I do a Becker tribute like the one I posted in the OP, or do I do a Claro Walnut top.... Or perhaps a 5 piece neck with ash wings in ruby red, or even natural gloss... There are almost too many choices with these damn things  I really love the Becker one, but I have this already:


----------



## Fillifax

So, I'm in a situation where I have to choose between getting either the
ESP LTD EX-Avatar 
or
B.C. Rich Mockingbird ST

What would you choose? I have to make my decision by tuesday!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't think you could have chosen two more different guitars. Choose the one which makes you the happiest.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The EX. No contest.

Why? Higher end LTDs are some of the best guitars on the market IMO.


----------



## Fillifax

How come the Mockingbird, with its quilted maple top, neck-thru and original floyd rose is CHEAPER than the LTD?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fillifax said:


> How come the Mockingbird, with its quilted maple top, neck-thru and original floyd rose is CHEAPER than the LTD?



Large scale production guitars don't cost what they do just because of specs, a lot of it has to do with marketing and retail.

Honestly, going by what I've played recently, I'd go for the B.C. Rich over anything under 1000 series LTDs. The hardware is better (real Schaller), and the build is awesome, almost as good as the PRS SEs, which are some of the best MIK guitars at the moment.


----------



## Fillifax

I can get the Page Hamilton signature for the same price (LTD PH-600).
Is it any good?


----------



## Fillifax

Okay, so I just found out that the LTD EX-401 is excactly the same as the Avatar, except that it has quilted top and a floyd rose, yet it's cheaper.
Did they really add 500 bucks to the price just because it has a limited edition graphic? That's retarded.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fillifax said:


> Okay, so I just found out that the LTD EX-401 is excactly the same as the Avatar, except that it has quilted top and a floyd rose, yet it's cheaper.
> Did they really add 500 bucks to the price just because it has a limited edition graphic? That's retarded.



Must be because you're in Europe, over here in the US the price difference is only $150. The EX-401DX goes for ~$700 and the EX-Avatar goes for ~$850.


----------



## Fillifax

Yeah, but the Avatar doesn't have a Floyd Rose or quilted maple top.
Which essentially makes it an EX-360. My bad.
And thats under 600$ from new, which explains the price. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Leeroy343

Thorn said:


> Ok guys, for me it's between the
> Schecter Blackjack ATX c-7
> and
> ESP LTD sc-607b


 I'd take the Schecter - every Schecter I've ever played has always felt and sounded better to me than ESP's/LTD's of the same price range. 

But before you rush into buying the ATX, try out the Hellraiser C-7 (so you can help me choose lol) If you prefer the pup's in the SC-607B you might just like the Hellraiser a whole lot more


----------



## Fillifax

Leeroy343 said:


> I'd take the Schecter - every Schecter I've ever played has always felt and sounded better to me than ESP's/LTD's of the same price range.
> 
> But before you rush into buying the ATX, try out the Hellraiser C-7 (so you can help me choose lol) If you prefer the pup's in the SC-607B you might just like the Hellraiser a whole lot more



I agree. 
Schecter makes great guitars that usually sounds and feels much more expensive than they really are!


----------



## Gencives

Hi, I wanna enter the 7 strings world.
I can see 2 guitars attracting me :
- Schecter Jeff Loomis FR BK
- Jackson SLAT3-7 Green swirl or Transparent Black

I have no chance to try one of those in my area, neither any other 7 strings...

For what i could read on their specifications, the Schecter's 26.5" scale and EMG 707 set seem a better choice for me (if i wanna play A-tuned) but my local dealer says the Jackson will sound better and has far better woods and finish...

I would really love having your opinion and mostly the opinion of those who tried/owned both models 

Thanks !


----------



## Fillifax

Gencives said:


> Hi, I wanna enter the 7 strings world.
> I can see 2 guitars attracting me :
> - Schecter Jeff Loomis FR BK
> - Jackson SLAT3-7 Green swirl or Transparent Black
> 
> I have no chance to try one of those in my area, neither any other 7 strings...
> 
> For what i could read on their specifications, the Schecter's 26.5" scale and EMG 707 set seem a better choice for me (if i wanna play A-tuned) but my local dealer says the Jackson will sound better and has far better woods and finish...
> 
> I would really love having your opinion and mostly the opinion of those who tried/owned both models
> 
> Thanks !



Both are really great guitars!
The only thing that would "scare me away" is that the Schecter's a signature model, and kinda personalised to Jeff Loomis, but if you're cool with that...


----------



## Gencives

Fillifax said:


> Both are really great guitars!
> The only thing that would "scare me away" is that the Schecter's a signature model, and kinda personalised to Jeff Loomis, but if you're cool with that...



i have no problem with that 
but what about the thing my local dealer said ? is it true ?


----------



## Dan

^ go Loomis, take out EMG's and replace with Blackouts. Jackpot


----------



## Gencives

oh, are blackouts better ?
i saw schecter c-7 atx was factory-equiped with them, so maybe i should go with a c-7 ?


----------



## Dan

Its all a matter of opinion really. I'm a blackouts man but people love EMG's, i just find them a little muddy for my tastes. 

the Loomis is allround a better guitar IMO, the atx has been hit and miss for me. I'm not a schecter man but i love the Loomis, and for the price you wont get a much better guitar unless you look second hand.


----------



## Gencives

Plug said:


> Its all a matter of opinion really. I'm a blackouts man but people love EMG's, i just find them a little muddy for my tastes.
> 
> the Loomis is allround a better guitar IMO, the atx has been hit and miss for me. I'm not a schecter man but i love the Loomis, and for the price you wont get a much better guitar unless you look second hand.


ok but the Jackson SLAT3-7 is nearly same price here so isn't it better ?


----------



## Dan

Spec wise i think they are pretty similar, not sure about build quality. I havent had a chance to play a SLAT3-7 yet  sorry


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Plug said:


> ^ go Loomis, take out EMG's and replace with Blackouts. Jackpot


----------



## Fillifax

It seems people generally prefer Blackouts over EMGs, but you could put Blackouts in a Jackson too 
Anyway, both Schecter and Jackson have REALLY good build quality!


----------



## bklixuz

I am confused which either of the two to buy.
im aiming for a carvin dc135/400 or a EBMM axis (excluding piezo). both brands has great reviews.
I know its all is gonna be on me to decide which one to get but Id love to hear other peoples choice which either of the two you will prefer.
quality, features, sound, action, impression and versatility.
thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It really depends on how you spec out the Carvin. Both have different neck shapes, so you might prefer one over the other. Also, you're comparing a single cut, bolt-on with two double-cuts with neck-thru construction. 

I'd probably go for a Carvin. After it's all spec'd out it'll probably be close to the price of the Axis, and it'll be custom for you. 

As far as build goes, they're both just about on par.


----------



## josh pelican

Fillifax said:


> How come the Mockingbird, with its quilted maple top, neck-thru and original floyd rose is CHEAPER than the LTD?



Because it's a B.C. Rich. 

Just kidding!

All right, folks. I never thought I'd post in this section because I don't usually have problems choosing the guitar. Some of you might have seen the thread in the bass section where I've decided it's time to go for E0 and will be purchasing a Dingwall in the new year. I have run into a new problem regarding this situation: the guitar. I have my bass picked out, but I will need a guitar so I can start my new project, which might feature Ibz_rg and someone in a fairly well known band on vocals.

Here's the situation... I don't really want to get an eight string. I would much rather have a seven. If necessary, I will go for one, but I have narrowed down a list of sevens that I wouldn't mind using instead. Here's my list:

Ibanez RGA-7
Agile Septor Pro 727
LTD H-307 (if I can find one)

I would like neck-through and would like to stay away from the inevitable trem. I also don't want to spend a lot of money. The Agile Septor might not work since it is string-through body, but I could grab the Elite for a bit more cash.

A bit of modification, a setup, some new pickups, and any of these guitars could work. I know an eight would be much better, I would just rather go with one less string. If I go with an eight, it would be RGA-8 or Septor 828, but I'm starting to get into a little more than I'd like to spend. The reason I would like the seven is because if I get bored of that low E, I can just set it up for standard and would still like it. I don't really like playing eights. I love seeing them in action though!

What's your take on this, SSO? Any other options I should look out for? Any reason why one guitar stands out more than another?


----------



## Leeroy343

Everyone here seems to think that Blackouts in a Loomis rock, so would the result of putting a Blackout in the Bridge of a Hellraiser produce similar results?

I've read all the things about Mahogany/Swamp Ash/Fingerboard tonewoods etc.


----------



## trickae

2010 JCRG8527z vs RGD2127z

I own the jcustom but i wanted to know if its worth getting the RGD? it seems the RGD has a thinner neck and the near baritone neck would give more tension to the strings and a tighter sound. I'd load it up with light tops, heavy bottoms tuned a step down (standard D with a low A)

FYI neck debate:

RGD 2127
Scale 672mm/26.5" a : Width at Nut 48mmb : Width at Last Fret 68mmc : Thickness at 1st 19mmd : Thickness at 12th 21mm *Radius 400mmR*
Jcustom RG8527z
Scale 648mm/25.5"a : Width at Nut 48mmb : Width at Last Fret 68mmc : Thickness at 1st 19mmd : Thickness at 12th 21mm *Radius 430mmR*


----------



## Leeroy343

Made up my mind, and I honestly prefer the EMG 707's to the Blackouts - at least when they're in a Mahogany body. However, after perusing even more 7 strings, I'm now thinking about an Agile and a Dean Razorback.

Now, the contestants are:

Schecter C-7 Hellraiser (sounds/feels great, but expensive)

Dean Razorback 7 (good features, but never played one)

Agile Pendulum (fanned frets - problem getting used to them?)


----------



## Fillifax

Deans, in my opinion, feel really cheap. Not that they're bad guitars, I just can't get over the feeling that it's a toy 
I don't know about fanned frets.
The Schecter, however, is the holy grail of playability. If you think it sounds good, it's the guitar for you.


----------



## chucknorrishred

Which should I get first,

American strat or a Jackson slat7


----------



## potatohead

chucknorrishred said:


> Which should I get first,
> 
> American strat or a Jackson slat7


 
Hmm, I don't know if you could have picked two more different guitars.


----------



## ItWillDo

chucknorrishred said:


> Which should I get first,
> 
> American strat or a Jackson slat7


Personally, the SLAT 7 without question. 

As for mine: 

New Ibanez RGA72TQM or a used (and cheaper) Ibanez RG2550E-GK?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Hmm, wow. I'm gonna look like a cheapskate. Oh, well. For multitude of reasons and wants this is a list of guitars from which I will buy my next axe.

ESP F-100FM
Laguna LE200Q
Schecter Omen 6 Extreme

Which is the best buy overall as far as looks and playability?
I will be switching pickups later whether I like these are not as I'll be putting them in my old Strat.


----------



## Nealios

LeviathanKiller said:


> Hmm, wow. I'm gonna look like a cheapskate. Oh, well. For multitude of reasons and wants this is a list of guitars from which I will buy my next axe.
> 
> Ibanez RG3EXFM1
> ESP F-50
> ESP F-100FM
> Laguna LE200
> Laguna LE200Q
> Schecter Omen 6
> Schecter Omen 6 Extreme
> 
> Which is the best buy overall as far as looks and playability?
> I will be switching pickups later whether I like these are not as I'll be putting them in my old Strat.



If I had to pick between those guitars. I'd go for the Ibanez, I have one and am looking at it right now. It's a great guitar and of course you get that thin neck. I swapped out the pups to EMG 81/85, and the neck pickup didn't fit just a tad, so a little routing may be required. 

The Omen series isn't really that great at all.

If I were you i would just save a little more to get a mid-high mid range guitar. Or if you have a job just save up for your dream guitar. Don't take stops along the way.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Nealios said:


> If I had to pick between those guitars. I'd go for the Ibanez, I have one and am looking at it right now. It's a great guitar and of course you get that thin neck. I swapped out the pups to EMG 81/85, and the neck pickup didn't fit just a tad, so a little routing may be required.
> 
> The Omen series isn't really that great at all.
> 
> If I were you i would just save a little more to get a mid-high mid range guitar. Or if you have a job just save up for your dream guitar. Don't take stops along the way.



I don't like a thin neck actually so I guess that takes it out of the list. I like more of a Fender modern "C" or something close like a medium U. I played an Ltd. AX-260 at the guitar shop the other day. Man, I freakin' loved that guitar the only thing was is that it had active pickups and an agathis body. I really loved the neck on that guitar and the overall feel. Out of all the guitars I played there, none came close to the feel of that guitar, whether expensive or not.  Funny how that works.

What I don't like about the guitar I have now is:
#1 - The maple fingerboard and alder body combine to make some thin sounding leads. I want rosewood.
#2 - It's a 21 fret guitar and I miss the extra 3 frets often.
#3 - It has a tremolo. I freakin' hate tremolos. I just need a fixed bridge.
#4 - I hate the pickguard look. I want a guitar that doesn't use a pickguard.

I guess I should just buy used locally? That way, whether the guitar is cheap or not, I'll be able to tell if it's worth whatever amount it is if not more? 

My dream guitar is whatever guitar matches those specs and has the feel I want.


----------



## Metalma5ness

LeviathanKiller said:


> Hmm, wow. I'm gonna look like a cheapskate. Oh, well. For multitude of reasons and wants this is a list of guitars from which I will buy my next axe.
> 
> Ibanez RG3EXFM1
> ESP F-50
> ESP F-100FM
> Laguna LE200
> Laguna LE200Q
> Schecter Omen 6
> Schecter Omen 6 Extreme
> 
> Which is the best buy overall as far as looks and playability?
> I will be switching pickups later whether I like these are not as I'll be putting them in my old Strat.


id actually say go for the schecter, i got an omen extreme 7 recently and for the price this guitar is amazing, the build quality is very good.


----------



## A1986

Hi everybody, new to the forum. Hope this is the right place for this, I'm trying to decide between a ltd sc-607b and An agile septor elite 727.any thoughts?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

A1986 said:


> Hi everybody, new to the forum. Hope this is the right place for this, I'm trying to decide between a ltd sc-607b and An agile septor elite 727.any thoughts?



I'd go with an Agile, looks better if nothing else.

This has EMGs
Agile Septor Elite 727 EMG EB Black Flame at RondoMusic.com

This has Blackouts
Agile Septor Elite DNC Custom 7 (Deposit for December 2010) at RondoMusic.com

If you can, go with the Blackouts as most people like them better than the EMGs.


----------



## atticmike

Hey folks,

I'm right now in the indecision of whether getting an ernie ball axis super sport (rosewood) or an ibanez s5470 tks for playing music genres such as protest the hero or the human abstract. For the past three years, I've been playing an esp ltd deluxe and wanted to make a little leap forward in terms of gear.

I appreciate any recommendation. 

Mike


----------



## ittoa666

I'd go for the ibanez. The supersport is more of an all purposes guitar while the ibanez is built for faster playing.


----------



## snowblind56

My biggest problem with Music Man guitars is that they have tiny frets(compared to an Ibanez) and have flat mounted Floyd Roses, so you can't do big time pull ups on the trem.


----------



## Hosenbugler

Yeah, personally I'd go for the Ibanez.


----------



## atticmike

The thing is that I've never been much of a tremolo user throughout my six string career and therefore ogle anything that is quasi pure and simple. The Ibanez, apart from its diversity and playability, feels like a machine to me. Furthermore, I copped a look at the john petrucci six string edition which unfortunately roams out of my budget.


----------



## themike

Luke from Protest the Hero uses Ibanez S's which is my shredding guitar of choice simply because the necks are to DIE for speed and comfort wise.


----------



## Ghost40

Ibanez has my vote


----------



## pj85

+1 for the ibanez... I used to play ESPs as well and managed to snag an Ibanez at a fairly decent price. It's been a sordid, expensive love affair ever since.

An S series or RG550/570/770 would be my personal choice, try to go for ones with the Edge/Lo-Pro edge bridges as these were the best they've made!

If you prefer a fixed they have a few options, but again you can just stick a treml-no or block them trem if you prefer to have it fixed, and still have more bang for your buck with one of those!


----------



## ArtDecade

Ibanez. /close thread.


----------



## atticmike

Went to a local guitar store and got to play the music man john Petrucci signature for couple of hours which made it hard for me to think of the ibanez again. Luckily, when I got back home, checked on ebay and chanced my luck on finding a good offer, I made a find. Now, I just have to stay put and hope that the import from the us to europe will go well  Already looking forward to provide the state with my share of taxes... :/ What are the chances they let it pass?


----------



## afflictive

Hi guys. I'm gonna sell my RG and RGA, to buy a new 7 string. I don't know which one I'll get yet, but I want to try something new. I've been looking at Schecters for some time now, and they seem to be really solid guitars. I primarely play death metal with like a progressive touch you might say, and I was wondering if I should go for a Hellraiser C-7 or the Jeff Loomis.

Please suggest any other guitars that would suit this. Not any tremolos please 

Have a good day.


----------



## Frak

How much are you willing to spend? Your description seems a bit too vague, there could be a hundred options...

However, I owned both a Loomis and a C-7 and I'd say the Loomis without a doubt. Better feel, superior tone due to the maple+ash combo, and thinner neck than a C-7.


----------



## afflictive

True true. Well, in us dollars, maybe $1000. I barely tried a Hellraiser C7 once, and my immidiate thought was that the neck was kinda bulky (been playing RG for the last year so). But if the Loomis comes a bit between that it would be awesome! Since it's Ash isn't it kinda heavy?


----------



## atticmike

the ibanez 7 strings are quite reliable and compared to the hellraiser better to play. Take for example the korn signature 7 string ibanez which shouldn't overrun your budget in an used condition. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibanez_K7: Got to play one of these and was positively surprised despite my slight seven string reluctance


----------



## chopshop777

which one should I get ? the Jackson's neck is phenomenal and the pick ups are EMGs which I like a lot , the Ibanez RGD 2127Z haven't had a chance to actually play one , what what do you think ? which one should I get ? thanks for your input, cheers. Ed


----------



## firegarden

Hi guys, 

I'm new to the forum and so far it has been very informative. I am currently looking for a good 7 string and have nailed it down to the RGA7 or an Agile Interceptor. However, not sure which way to go now. 

The RGA7 has had good reviews and I will be swapping the stock pups out for EMG 707s if I get it.

The Agile however seems great right out of the box, however, since I live in Singapore, it is going to be a risk shipping it over. I have seen threads that mention the the order was wrong and since I am overseas, will be unable to return it.

Does any of the 7 string gurus have any advice to help me with my decision?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ralphy1976

and i would go for the RGA7 due to :

1 - custom issue (although kurt is always accommodating when receiving damaged good, even if you live abroad)
2 - ibanez is a much bigger company than Agile

good luck...


----------



## UltraParanoia

Agile have the quality for money on their side but really cant go up against Ibanez

Ibanez gets my vote


----------



## BangandBreach

I'm on my iPad, so please excuse the brief post. I owned an RGA7 for a few months and I was completely underwhelmed with it. Through my peavy setup the pickups sounded worse than the stock ones on my buddy's 7321. YMMV.

The RGA7 will need routing to fit the emgs, I (like a fool without doing research first) bought a pair only to have my guy tell me that he'd need to route into the body to accommodate them. 

After playing a few of the agiles that various friends owned, I would definitely opt for the agile over the RGA7. 

Another (personal) issue for me was the body, it felt wrong, for lack of a better word. 

Please keep in mind that this is my own opinion, and I encourage you to get out there and play them for yourself (if you're able to)

The one thing I loved about it though was the binding. It looked great.


Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## UltraParanoia

If you take any advice from the above post...try to play both guitars first.
Although Agiles always look great, who knows if it'll play the way you want it to. 
You dont want to go paying money for a guitar you've never played only to get it home & it feels like a 2x4


----------



## firegarden

Thanks for all the quick replies. So hang on, the EMGs will not fit the RGA7? From what I heard it will fit...hmmm


----------



## BigBaldIan

chopshop777 said:


> which one should I get ? the Jackson's neck is phenomenal and the pick ups are EMGs which I like a lot , the Ibanez RGD 2127Z haven't had a chance to actually play one , what what do you think ? which one should I get ? thanks for your input, cheers. Ed


 
Jackson IMHO, compound radius makes the neck really comfy IMHO, plus you have EMGs against Ibanez's own brand. Had similar pickups in my RGA8 and they were not pleasant.


----------



## styx

In FACT, the EMGs fit the RGA7 WITHOUT ANY ROUTING. I did the change myself and even the battery box can accept a 9V battery without routing, just had to remove the plastic in it and it was ok.

IMO, the stock pickups sound great, the EMG 81-7 i put in it does not add clarity or gain to the stock pickups.

The only thing i can't stand about my RGA-7 is that it doesn't stay in tune.
This is the real problem with it. Maybe some good locking tuners would help, because they are done for this purpose (and also simplifying the string change).


----------



## firegarden

Thanks styx, i am leaning toward the RGA7 now and confirming that the EMGs fit is another plus for the RGA. 

I was going to stick 707s in but having no experience at all with EMGs, I do not know if they are the best choice, when compared to the 81-7 etc...plus the 707TW might be another option as it offer's single coil capability, giving the guitar more options...hmmm...such a noob when it comes to active pickups...

Oh and the tone cut switch can be easily replaced with a tone pot ya?


----------



## Eric Christian

chopshop777 said:


> which one should I get ? the Jackson's neck is phenomenal and the pick ups are EMGs which I like a lot , the Ibanez RGD 2127Z haven't had a chance to actually play one , what what do you think ? which one should I get ? thanks for your input, cheers. Ed


 
I have a SLAT3-7. I like it and spend an hour or so pluncking around on it every evening. I always liked Jackson necks and their superstrat bodies. On the other hand, I've never even seen that particular Ibanez anywhere yet but I'm sure its really nice. It also has an inch longer scale which would allow you to tune down lower than the Jackson which pretty much won't go much lower than A standard. Thats about all I can say.


----------



## Legion

I'm looking for a tight and clear tone for riffage and extended chord work under high gain, with smooth lead tones. Leaning towards the Hellraiser as of now, since I'm a lead player and I want a smooth lead tone, but will the Mahogany neck/mahogany body combination give me a tight/articulate tone if I fiddle with amp settings enough?

Cheers!


----------



## D0nny2600

I own a Loomis and a C7. The loomis is a fantastic guitar and will cover all your needs. I personally prefer the loomis to the other C7. Try them out first if at all possible.


----------



## Legion

Isn't the Loomis a bit sharp/thin sounding? With the ash body/maple neck/maple fretboard and all? I want a fat and smooth lead tone.

Trying them isn't really possible, out here in India we don't get shit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Loomis definitely isn't thin sounding. My flatmate owns one and it sounds huge, both in terms of rhythm and lead tone


----------



## aleXander

there's a VS thread just for this kind of post


----------



## Andromalia

Try to mail Thomann and see if they would ship to you. That's a german online shop and I know they have Loomis in stock all the time.


----------



## -Oracle-

I think you'll love the Loomis way more than the Hellraiser. 
The tone is tighter, more articulate, sounds huge and cuts thru better than the C7, I've owned both so you can trust.


----------



## 7string_dreamin

I love my Loomis.


----------



## DarkSaga

7string_dreamin said:


> I love my Loomis.



+1 Especially with a set of Duncan Blackouts in there!


----------



## Metal_Late

I have Loomis and C7 too. I prefer C7 for darker rhythm sound but Loomis is winning for overall tones. Loomis sound´s huge too and cut better through in the mixes.

You play lead guitar so get Loomis. Hellraiser get´s the job done as well so you have to try or own both


----------



## Legion

Hmmm. Will the Loomis have a smooth and round lead tone I'm looking for in the neck pickup? If it does, then I'm going for a Loomer!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Legion said:


> Hmmm. Will the Loomis have a smooth and round lead tone I'm looking for in the neck pickup? If it does, then I'm going for a Loomer!



Absolutely, warm and fat...


----------



## Legion

Penis jokes are SO predictable nowadays... 
But on a more serious note(no pun intended I SWEAR)...warm and fat?


----------



## Legion

Okay let me put it this way...is it any good for jazz-fusion stuff?


----------



## Legion

Hello?


----------



## CryptopsyAndWhatnot

for future reference, is the Scecter Omen 8 any good? The scale length is 26.5 apparently but I'm sure the pickups are garbage. Thinking about that or a Damien 7


----------



## theguitarfreak

Hi, I will be buying my first sevenstring soon. I have narrowed down my search to the Ibanez RG1527z (note the 'z') and the RGD2127z (i prefer Ibanez). 

I know both are almost the same guitar with the main difference being the RGD having 1" extra scale length. Also I like the looks of the RGD a little more than the RG.

But the main problem is the guitar shop here wont be able to bring the RGD before April. But i need a 7 string asap for my band to restucture the originals and record the EP.

So will i regret later if i dont wait for the RGD and go for the RG1527z now? I will be playing Drop A or Drop G# at most. Is the RG's scale 25.5" scale length good enough for that? I heard that the RG1527 has intonation issues. Is that true?


----------



## simonXsludge

i think, for the tuning you're aiming for, the RGD is the better choice. also, i liked the stock PU's a lot, compared to the PU's in the 1527. i can only recommend the RGD, dude...especially for low tuning. the extra inch makes a difference.


----------



## GeoMantic

It's always better wait for the gear that you think suits you more.

It's better to be happy in the long run than to get something because you want it now.

Go for the RGD

The scale length will certainly help the low tuning, and I always enjoy my gear more if I like the way it looks. Even if it's purely aesthetic.


----------



## blackmachine24

Hey I am new to this forum but I love 7's! Right now my guitars are both six strings, a Schecter Damien solo elite, and a Godin Freeway classic. My next guitar absolutely has to be a 7. I am looking at the agile interceptor pro 725 EB tribal green, the Schecter Damien Elite 7, and the Ibanez RGA7. What should I get? These guitars are all in the price range of $500-700, and if you have other suggestions for guitars try and stay in this price range.


----------



## tr0n

Hi guys,

I'm considering buying a new guitar sometime this year mainly for Drop C stuff and 6-string metal in general, and I'm a little torn between these 2 Ibbys. I like relatively high tension purely because it's what I've been used to for the past several years, and I'm concerned that the 25.5" scale on the RG321E would be too short for my liking. That's why I've brought the RGD321 into the equation. But the problem then is that I have to choose between mahogany and basswood bodies, and I'd really love a white finish instead of boring old black.

I'm used to 10-52s for Drop D stuff on my Tokai LS200* and just love the response. Incidentally I'm getting some BKP Riff Raffs fitted along with a full setup, nut and jack socket replacement, can't wait.  I guess I could try top-heavy 11s on a 25.5" scale.

What do you connoisseurs suggest? The most important thing to me is how it sounds and feels to play (which I guess are obvious factors). What are the tonal characteristics of mahogany vs basswood, and do you think 25.5" vs 26.5" will make or break it?

Thanks in advance.

*I've recently been trying to work out exactly what model Tokai I have, as I bought it around 7 years ago. Based on the exchange rate back in 2003 I think it's the LS200 because I paid ~£900 for it, the top is pretty much the same but it has no pickguard.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

blackmachine24 said:


> Hey I am new to this forum but I love 7's! Right now my guitars are both six strings, a Schecter Damien solo elite, and a Godin Freeway classic. My next guitar absolutely has to be a 7. I am looking at the *Agile Interceptor Pro 725 EB* tribal green, the *Schecter Damien Elite 7*, and the *Ibanez RGA7*. What should I get? These guitars are all in the price range of $500-700, and if you have other suggestions for guitars try and stay in this price range.



I can tell you some of the differences of each. 
I'll refer to each of the guitars by just their brand name.

*Body Wood*
Agile = Mahogany with Maple top
Ibanez = Mahogany
Schecter = Mahogany with Maple top

*Neck Construction*
Agile = Neck-thru
Ibanez = ?
Schecter = Bolt-On

*Fingerboard Wood*
Agile = Ebony
Ibanez = Rosewood
Schecter = Rosewood

*Type of Bridge*
Agile = Licensed Floyd Rose
Ibanez = Fixed - Gibraltar OR Edge-Zero II
Schecter = Fixed - Tune-o-matic string-thru

*Stock Pickups*
Agile = EMG 707s
Ibanez = LZ7 Neck & Bridge
Schecter = EMG 81-7 (Bridge) & EMG 85-7 (Neck)

*Scale Length*
Agile = 25.5"
Ibanez = 25.5"
Schecter = 26.5"

Personally, I would get the Schecter if I was going to get a 7. The neck on the Schecter is going to be thicker than the Ibanez for sure. If you like the neck on your current Schecter then you might want to get it.

Hope that helps you decide.


----------



## theguitarfreak

shitsøn;2311729 said:


> i think, for the tuning you're aiming for, the RGD is the better choice. also, i liked the stock PU's a lot, compared to the PU's in the 1527. i can only recommend the RGD, dude...especially for low tuning. the extra inch makes a difference.



Didnt the RGD and the RG1527z have the same pickups?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

theguitarfreak said:


> Didnt the RGD and the RG1527z have the same pickups?



Nope.


----------



## morbider

Hey,

Just wondering what you guys think is a better guitar in general i.e. playability, sound, looks. I currently own a Jackson COW7 w/EMG 707 18v and I don't really like the sound of the EMG707 9v or 18v or how the guitar feels with a fixed bridge (everything else I own has a trem). Also the lack of a neck pickup is kind of annoying as I have grown to like the neck pickup on my other guitars. I don't really want to change the 707 as I will spend money on a new pickup and probably not like it (that's just me). 

I'm considering buying a Used RG1527 or a new RG1527 if I can sell the COW. If I did pick up an RG1527 I would change the pickups to either dimarzios or BKP's and give it a new paint job, probably a matte finish like the RGD2127z. I do like the look of the RGD but its out of my price range and I don't know if I would like the scale length. I've read a lot of good reviews about the RG1527 however I've also read some bad reviews. I've heard the neck on the ibanez is good. Can anyone tell me their experience with the RG1527?

What do you guys think? I'm looking for more versatility (must have neck pickup), and a guitar that feels great to play. I'm open to suggestions (but don't suggest anything with a fat neck please). I can't go and try out any guitars as no where local stocks 7's and I'd rather not have to travel over an hour to somewhere that just maybe has any. 

Heres some pictures 

Thanks!

PS Let me know if I've missed any details.


----------



## djpharoah

For versatility the 1527 will probably rule out the COW 7. However before you give up on the COW7 which is by far a better built guitar, better woods (discussable) why not try a few things in it.

Mahogany neck + mahogany body and a 707 will give you a wooly warm mess. Try swapping in an 81-7 in the bridge which has more upper mids and is brighter than the 707. It sounds better in darker woods whereas the 707 sounds better in brighter woods. 

Secondly if you miss a neck pickup - any competent tech can easily route in a neck EMG for you. Then you'd have the neck and bridge ready to go.

Those would be my options IF you wanted to stay with the COW7.

However IF you go to the 1527, try finding an RG7620 to save yourself some $$. Then a pickup swap will definitely be imminent (there are a gabigilion threads on here about these guitars and pickup combos - so please search before posting).


----------



## morbider

djpharoah said:


> For versatility the 1527 will probably rule out the COW 7. However before you give up on the COW7 which is by far a better built guitar, better woods (discussable) why not try a few things in it.
> 
> Mahogany neck + mahogany body and a 707 will give you a wooly warm mess. Try swapping in an 81-7 in the bridge which has more upper mids and is brighter than the 707. It sounds better in darker woods whereas the 707 sounds better in brighter woods.
> 
> Secondly if you miss a neck pickup - any competent tech can easily route in a neck EMG for you. Then you'd have the neck and bridge ready to go.
> 
> Those would be my options IF you wanted to stay with the COW7.
> 
> However IF you go to the 1527, try finding an RG7620 to save yourself some $$. Then a pickup swap will definitely be imminent (there are a gabigilion threads on here about these guitars and pickup combos - so please search before posting).



Thanks for the reply,

I could probably buy a guitar for less than the routing would cost round here. However I could ask around and I could still give the 81-7 a go.


----------



## CryptopsyAndWhatnot

Schecter Omen 8: Buy Schecter Omen-8 8-String Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Schecter Damien 7: Buy Schecter Damien 7 Electric Guitar | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Down to these two guitars. Having trouble finding anything in my price range that's used(about $500) so help me choose between these two or if you know of a reliable site that has gear priced pretty low it would be much appreciated. Neck size isn't really a problem, I play a 6 string bass


----------



## LeviathanKiller

CryptopsyAndWhatnot said:


> Schecter Omen 8: Buy Schecter Omen-8 8-String Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend
> 
> Schecter Damien 7: Buy Schecter Damien 7 Electric Guitar | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend
> 
> Down to these two guitars. Having trouble finding anything in my price range that's used(about $500) so help me choose between these two or if you know of a reliable site that has gear priced pretty low it would be much appreciated. Neck size isn't really a problem, I play a 6 string bass



Never bought anything from their site but they have some good prices on used stuff. Not sure how much shipping would be though. Make sure you look at the condition rating (0 to 5 stars).
Guitar Center Used Gear


----------



## Adwait Kulkarni

Hi,

Thanks to you guys for all the input and various discussions on the site  Got a brand new RG 7321 a few weeks back and loving it  Will post a (not so)NGD soon.

It's a solid guitar for a great (low) price. My low B was buzzing on the open position but I fixed it by adjusting the bridge height for the string. Would recommend it for a 1st 7-string. If you don't like it at worst you're out $400.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## MobiusR

Hey guys joined the site like half a week ago and loving the helpfulness of the forum. Honestly one of the best forums ive been on !

So now i need help as im deciding which First 7 to get after i experimented numerous times with....

I got 2 choices to end my search

The Mighty Agile 

Agile Interceptor Pro 725 MN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com

OR

Schecter's new C-7

Hellraiser Special C-7 FR


As for as necks go would the schecter be compared to a MIM Fender Neck? I got one right now seeing as you say they are pretty big. I got Small hands but have a great range of spreading my fingers apart. 

Lastly i do not want a 727 after reading much about them i cant see myself playing a 727 as i do Lots of leads and such. But found the 26.5 scale to be perfect balance of 25.5 and 27 to give me the clearness of the B while doing Leads and not losing that Warmness a 25.5 has.


Thanks,

MobiusR


----------



## johnythehero

MobiusR said:


> Hey guys joined the site like half a week ago and loving the helpfulness of the forum. Honestly one of the best forums ive been on !
> 
> So now i need help as im deciding which First 7 to get after i experimented numerous times with....
> 
> I got 2 choices to end my search
> 
> The Mighty Agile
> 
> Agile Interceptor Pro 725 MN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com
> 
> OR
> 
> Schecter's new C-7
> 
> Hellraiser Special C-7 FR
> 
> 
> As for as necks go would the schecter be compared to a MIM Fender Neck? I got one right now seeing as you say they are pretty big. I got Small hands but have a great range of spreading my fingers apart.
> 
> Lastly i do not want a 727 after reading much about them i cant see myself playing a 727 as i do Lots of leads and such. But found the 26.5 scale to be perfect balance of 25.5 and 27 to give me the clearness of the B while doing Leads and not losing that Warmness a 25.5 has.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MobiusR


 you seem to have already agreed on the schecter haha. actually the increased scale helps some lead players because there is less room too "miss" but thats if they have stubby fingers or just clumsy players. The neck is indeed a pretty good size on the schecter,though I have yet to play the special series the original hellraiser 7's neck is comparable to kind of an almost sg(ish) neck (gibson). Its not uncomfortable though. I can't say anything about the agile because I don't have exp. with agile yet.


----------



## tpl2000

Pretty self-explanatory. I'd be getting the EMG and/or 7-string version of the stealth, in this context. 

I like having versatility, but I adore the shape of the Stealth, and having played a couple X shaped guitars, they're EXTREMELY comfortable sitting down.


Thoughts?


Edit; Whoops! Didn't even know this thread existed, thanks for moving it.


----------



## MobiusR

johnythehero said:


> you seem to have already agreed on the schecter haha. actually the increased scale helps some lead players because there is less room too "miss" but thats if they have stubby fingers or just clumsy players. The neck is indeed a pretty good size on the schecter,though I have yet to play the special series the original hellraiser 7's neck is comparable to kind of an almost sg(ish) neck (gibson). Its not uncomfortable though. I can't say anything about the agile because I don't have exp. with agile yet.



Well its between 

1. 25.5 vs 26.5 

2. Maple (i prefer) or Rosewood --- Can i dye it Ebony???

3. EMG 81/85 or EMG 707s


----------



## shikharespoiu

here's the deal

im really fucked up(my brain
one question 
WHICH IS BETTER MICHAEL PAGET 600 ESP LTD OR
DEVIL DRIVER MIKE SIGNATURE MS1 ESP LTD


----------



## GoodJobTed

Hey guys, looking for a new geetar. I had my eye on a Schecter Jeff Loomis FR or maybe a Carvin DC747 (correct model name?) my experience with schecter has been wholly negative, but I blame Guitar Center entirely for that... Any experience/ suggestions? Thanks homeskillets!


----------



## MikeH

What genre do you play? What scale length are you looking for? What specs would you like? What's your price range?


----------



## skyeDCCCXX

There should be a template for asking for new guitar suggestions...

Ibanez RGA7. (Just going to continue to suggest this guitar to everyone)


----------



## johnythehero

this won't be till the endish of summer so theres chance it will change and what not

rga8

or 

agile intrepid 828

I will be playing in drop F# mostly so I don't know if the 28" scale is overall necissary because I dont really mind massive strings but I have a sweet spot for Ibby necks but the price kinda puts me off. Any other suggestions? range is 600-700


----------



## aslsmm

hello, i am curious how the three necks and over all playability of these three guitars compare and which one would be the best choice in your guys opinion. i purchased a k7 and im going to keep it this time lol, but i was thinking about getting a RC7 or jeff loomis. what are the main pros and cons between those guitars? they are all around the same price and i consider them to all be middle/higher end guitars so im just hoping that i wont regret opting out of a loomis or RC7. i have never played either of those two and am hoping that someone here has played all three and can have a valid opinion on them. thanks.


----------



## kevyp12

ok, so i def wanna get an 8 string, but im not sure whether or not to get the rg2228 or its little brother the rga8. obviously, the rg2228 is better with craftsmanship and parts, but im not sure whether or not its worth another $1000 dollars. as for pickups, id switch em out eventually so thats not an issue. anyone have experience with both? also, how about agiles? i know many had problems with the kahler bridge so which one would be the best decision. thanks guys.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

2228 is much better build quality and woods all around, and the neck on the 2228 is more comfy IMO, but the rga8 isnt a bad instrument at all. if you arent doing any high-demand playing like shredding a million notes a second, id say get the rga8 and upgrade the pups and get a fret job and you win =)


----------



## kevyp12

glassmoon0fo said:


> get a fret job and you win =)



what do you mean by fret job


----------



## MikeH

Yeah, realistically, the RGA8 is more practical for a non-professional guitarist. I'd say get the RGA, put some Blackouts/EMGs/BKPs/what have you in it (probably around $300 max), and still have $700 to put towards your rig.


----------



## Lon

2228... at least youll be satisfied!


----------



## kevyp12

i dont know if im willing to pay 800 more to be "satisified" with this economy


----------



## heilarkyguitar

used 2228 i've seen going for around 1200 - 1500


----------



## Origin

I ditched the rga8 idea soon as I realized I'd have to do work on it/replace shit to like it enough..that and I despise gloss black.  I have a 2228 now that I bought for 1200 and I ADORE it, I couldn't be happier with the decision.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

kevyp12 said:


> what do you mean by fret job


 
have the frets leveled and polished and whatnot, makes all the difference in the world


----------



## Eric Christian

kevyp12 said:


> ok, so i def wanna get an 8 string, but im not sure whether or not to get the rg2228 or its little brother the rga8. obviously, the rg2228 is better with craftsmanship and parts, but im not sure whether or not its worth another $1000 dollars. as for pickups, id switch em out eventually so thats not an issue. anyone have experience with both? also, how about agiles? i know many had problems with the kahler bridge so which one would be the best decision. thanks guys.


 
Great, the RG2228 has much fancier wood in the body and neck... but yeah, then again its got EMG pickups which would sound the same strapped to a 2X4 as they would on an RG2228. Is a little sticker that says "Prestige", a sparkly paint job and some EMG's worth an extra $1200 to you? 

Thats the logic behind why I went with the RGA8. I can gut the pickups, and put in some Lundgrens or Bare Knuckles in it and still have enough money left over to buy another RGA8 for a live backup guitar.


----------



## 77zark77

glass or diamond ?


----------



## Seventary

Eric Christian said:


> Great, the RG2228 has much fancier wood in the body and neck... but yeah, then again its got EMG pickups which would sound the same strapped to a 2X4 as they would on an RG2228. Is a little sticker that says "Prestige", a sparkly paint job and some EMG's worth an extra $1200 to you?
> 
> Thats the logic behind why I went with the RGA8. I can gut the pickups, and put in some Lundgrens or Bare Knuckles in it and still have enough money left over to buy another RGA8 for a live backup guitar.



That's also part of why i chose the RGA8 over the RG2228.  More value for your hard earned bucks. Ok, so it's an Indo Ibanez but if Jeff Loomis can shred like a god on a Korean buildt Schecter, then it's good enough for me.


----------



## kevyp12

ok, so i think im going rga8. any ideas for what pickups to get? im def goin either lundgren or bkp, but any have any experience with them? or the prices? haha


----------



## splinter8451

Seriously get a 2228 USED. Don't worry about new prices. They go for 1200-1300 used all the time. That is only 400 more then a new RGA8 so why not just get a used 2228? 

The Prestige is infinitely better. I owned a 2228 and my roommate had an RGA8. The RGA8 is not a bad guitar, but the 2228 just kills it in terms of playability.


----------



## Triple7

Buy a used 2228


----------



## kevyp12

never dealt with ebay and no one locally is selling one that i know of.


----------



## splinter8451

Look in the classifieds here. Wait around a bit for one to show up. Use ebay its not a big deal


----------



## kevyp12

ive finally decided on rga8 with cold sweat... especially after hearing this VV


RGA8 Groove by Nolly on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Lasik124

Honest Opinion: Used RG228

I've seen some pretty rad prices fly around before, see if you can hop on one!


----------



## Eric Christian

On a side note this website says that the 2011 RGA8 has "new scoop cuts on the horns" which looks like an improvement...


RGA8 - Ibanez Wiki


----------



## tburns517

Been looking at quite a few different guitars to get for my first 7. My first choice was the Schecter ATX Blackjack C-7, until I saw Agile. What makes this decision hard is that I can't go out and try an Agile guitar unless I find someone with one. So as of now, I'm just going by pictures, reviews, and specs.

I currently own a Schecter C-1 Classic, a very nice and solid guitar. Has held up for almost 5 years now, and looks almost brand new. I want to get a 7 that is as solid as my Schecter. I trust Schecter, so I have been looking at these two guitars by them:

Buy Schecter BlackJack ATX C-7 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend ...in either Aged Black or Walnut Satin

Buy Schecter Jeff Loomis FR 7-string Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend ....in Red Satin

I always hear from people that Schecter necks are thick compared to other guitars, but I have one myself, so how much of a difference can one additional string be? Also, I should note that I am very picky of the color (go ahead, make fun of me), but I'm not going to drop all this money on a guitar that I'm not completely satisfied with. Suggestions are welcome. Anyway, onto Agile.

I have heard many good things about Agile, and the prices are a little more affordable for me. I don't want to buy a Schecter if I'm just paying for the name, ya know? But on the other hand, I want to get a 7 that will last me quite a while. Now with the Agile it's more what color/neck should I get. I see most of the ones I want have floyd roses installed in them. I know the Schecter Jeff Loomis has an FR too. Seeing that I don't need to use one I plan on buying a Tremel-No. Anyone have any experience with the Tremel-No? But yeah, here are the Agile guitars I was looking at.

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 MN Amber Q Burst DOT at RondoMusic.com

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Silverburst at RondoMusic.com

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 MN Tribal Green at RondoMusic.com

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Tribal Green at RondoMusic.com

I am really considering the first two, since my Schecter has a similar finish to the green, but I still like the green anyway. What are your guys' thoughts? I was originally going to go with the Silverburst, but I couldn't find any other pics besides the ones on Rondo Music. The Amber I just looked at as I was creating this thread, and it caught my eye.

So yea I could use a bit of help here. If the Tremel-No works well, all of these guitars are in play. The question really is, am I paying more for the Schecter name? Also give me your opinions on the finishes! Has anyone had experience with any of these guitars?

I thank you guys in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Rook

We have a 2011 RGA8 and I was honestly blown away by it. We have a 2228 in the shop too and this is our 4th RGA8 and when I went to set it up I was expecting it to play like cheesewire on a skateboard like the last few but it was a lot better. The little toggle switch it still useless, and the pickups still just awful, but it plays significantly better than previous models.

I'd still take the 2228 though. The neck is so significantly better that's it's worth paying the extra IMHO. Better guitar, better bridge, plays better, sounds better out of the box, nice case....


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Just got a 2228, and it's just nice straight off the bat.

If you are on a budget never buy new, always get second hand as iif you don't like it you can sell it on.

I'd basically try to find a place to try both out. I love the 2228 I got, it's very cool. But, also played a schecter damien 8 the other day, and that is well worth looking at as well.


----------



## gordomenz

I'm gassing hard for the ltd ra-600. I currently own the PRS SE Torero. As far as specs go they're almost identical. Original floyd. EMG's, neck through etc... Just wanna know what guitar you would prefer over the other and why. I'm going to check out the ra-600 today at the local tom lee. It''s been hanging on the wall for over two years, so I'm going to go see if they want to move it for real low cheap....


----------



## Philligan

The LTD is pretty sweet, but the SE stuff is phenomenal. The Torero looks classier, too.


----------



## soliloquy

the torrero wins for having the neck pickup
but the LTD wins for, in my opinion, looking more classy...

and at the same time, the torrero has a fucking HUGE neck which can cause for a lot of cramping and awkward hand positions. from the 3 i tried, i wasn't really impressed.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Both looks nice. I am an ESP guy through and through, but judging by looks alone I vote for the PRS.


----------



## jaskasm

I like the way the Torero plays; it has a neck pickup; flame maple top =  ; blank ebony board =


----------



## Philligan

Eric Christian said:


> EMG pickups which would sound the same strapped to a 2X4 as they would on an RG2228. Is a little sticker that says "Prestige", a sparkly paint job and some EMG's worth an extra $1200 to you? .


I've heard EMGs sound different in guitars that I've owned. But more importantly...

That little sticker that says "Prestige" happens to mean that it was made by hand by awesome luthiers, instead of on an assembly line by underpaid randoms.


----------



## jl-austin

I wasn't impressed with the Torero I played. I know you all love them, but the few PRS SE guitars I have played have had little things wrong with them, like the screws for the tuners being loose and such, just little things, but it makes you wonder, if they can't get a tuner on properly, what else is wrong with it.


----------



## brtlkyremtl

metal


----------



## DethRay

I like the Rob Arnold guitar and I've played both, I'm not big on sig series guitars. As much of a Chimaira fan as I am I would get neither. Look at the M1000 deluxe or M300fr, both are within your price range and IMO a better guitar. I own the M300 I bought it the same day I played the Prs which I was excited about till a played it. 

-Ray


----------



## ittoa666

I personally love the RA600. I love the perloid pickguard on the black body, just like the esp kh4.


----------



## MesaENGR412

I love the PRS Toreros. Came from playing an ESP MH-1000, and I have played the real deal KHs, M-II's, Horizon's and others from ESP and the LTD lines. I like the neck shape of the Torero better, and it has a neck p/u. Both of my Toreros were put together nicely, and neither have fallen apart after some pretty extensive touring with them last year. I play them pretty freaking hard to. They hold up well, hold tune great and sound great both live and in the studio. The ESP neck wasn't quite as comfortable to my hand. it seemed narrower, where as the wide-thin PRS profile is just right. Just my $.02

-AJH


----------



## simulclass83




----------



## Skanky

Where's the "Tribal Green" option?


----------



## simulclass83

I don't really like that one. :/
I'm stuck between these two.
Edit: If they made this: http://www.rondomusic.com/interceptorpro725ebbluef.html in 27" scale, it would be in the poll too.


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx

I've honestly been in the same exact boat as you NUMEROUS times with the SAME guitars. I over time came to a conclusion to get both 
BUT the first one i'm getting is the red one rofl. Are you gettting the 25.5" or 27" ?


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx

simulclass83 said:


> Edit: If they made this: Agile Interceptor Pro 725 EB Blue Flame at RondoMusic.com in 27" scale, it would be in the poll too.



They do make it, and if you are willing to buy it slightly used from a forum member, xtrustisyoursx is selling one


----------



## simulclass83

I checked his profile, the FS he made is almost a year old. Is it still available?


----------



## nathanwessel

Hello forums,
Im looking to buy me a new 7s and ive been doing alot of research on them. I have it between an ibanez RG and the agile std mn. Im liking the reviews ive been seeing on the agiles. Does anyone have a rant or list of pros and cons of these guitars? Im a intermediate-high level player if that matters at all.
Thanks!


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Agiles do make good guitars but i will always recommend the pro models as the standard ones tend to have a couple of flaws for example finish blemishes but that wouldn't bother me one bit, another thing to take heed of are those cepheus pickups they use people almost allways replace them as they complain about muddiness but i dont have a problem with them as i have a friend who owns tons of them at least 6 he has 2 6s 2 7s and 2 8's so he's pretty loaded and can afford it but he hasn't changed the pickups as he has a good rig to play them through, so it's all down to personal choice.


----------



## Loomis708

How about the Schecter Hellraiser C-7 FR vs Ibanez RG1527?


----------



## huhngott

Im posting because i need some opinions in which one should i buy, what advantages could would enjoy if i buy a Ran guitar in new condition,and if the rumors about RGA 8 is really true, that the wood cracks and stuff

need some light here, thanks


----------



## MikeH

Wrong section.

But to answer your question, we need a lot more info. Ran customs are going to run much higher than the RGA8. What is your budget? What specs will you be getting on the Ran? If the Ran ends up costing around $1500, you could have just bought the RGA8 and thrown some pickups in it with some money left over.


----------



## gunshow86de

Well the Ran will almost certainly be the better guitar, but it's not really fair to compare the two. One is made by a custom-shop in Poland, the other comes off an assembly line in Indonesia. One also costs twice as much as the other. If money isn't an issue, I would definitely go with the Ran.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I can't believe you're asking this dude


----------



## huhngott

I find the price of the rga8 very appropriated. so you know its like 700&#8364; (955$ more or less) besides, i love the ran crusher 8 and the natural finish, it's just stunning, like a dream guitar.

are the specs like gamma top? is it worthy 1080 &#8364; for this 8 string guitar?

i would like to hear from some people that own one too, or played on one.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Honestly, there are only 2 reasons to consider the RGA8 over the Ran;

1. Aesthetics - you already said you like the way the Ran looks, so 

2. Fixed Edge III bridge - they've supposedly fixed the problem of the bottom screw ripping out of the wood, so it's not really "worse" than a Hipshot anymore


----------



## huhngott

delivery time is also driving me blind for ran, 3-4 months
i want to play an 8 string like never, like today, now! BRUAAWWWWWWW xD


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

3-4 months for a custom is REALLY short


----------



## huhngott

Assuming i get an rga8.
Should i order it online, which offers a gigbag and a case,
or should i buy it on a local store, which offers a setup. 

Now, what pickups should i get? I want to go jazzy/djenty, like animals as leaders.
I've seen some topics talking about lundgreen, liquifires, bareknuckles...
Elucidate me, I feel like a noob! which i am! oh god sorry! -.- in 7 and 8 strings, never owned one


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Lundgrens are hit and miss with some people and kind of pricey.


----------



## clouds

huhngott said:


> Assuming i get an rga8.
> Should i order it online, which offers a gigbag and a case,
> or should i buy it on a local store, which offers a setup.
> 
> Now, what pickups should i get? I want to go jazzy/djenty, like animals as leaders.
> I've seen some topics talking about lundgreen, liquifires, bareknuckles...
> Elucidate me, I feel like a noob! which i am! oh god sorry! -.- in 7 and 8 strings, never owned one


Tosin has used various pickups in his career, but I believe the album was recorded mostly with his Illustrated Luthier 8 with a Q-Tuner in the neck and an I don't know in the bridge. His RG2228 had EMG808s at the time of the recording, although I don't know how much was recorded with those on the album, if any at all. Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.

I'm sure any of those pickups you listed can get the sound you want, but it also depends on your rig. If you go with a Liquifire you might want it in the neck and have its "partner" the Crunch Lab in the bridge.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

They don't make Crunch-lab or Liquifire 8's.


----------



## Chickenhawk

How is this even a question?

Do you have money for the Ran? Get that one.


----------



## ittoa666

Ran


----------



## ArkaneDemon

I would have ran straight for the Ran.


----------



## malufet

JPX-7 vs Universe vs RC7 mahogany

I recently saw the New universe prices at 2499.99, JPX-7 is 90.01 dollars more. Made in USA and piezo BUT RC7 is only around 1699.


----------



## Huguitarro

Hi everyone, im Hugo, and i need serious advice.


I've been planing on getting my first 7 string, and i've doing a LOT of research, finally i ended up landing on 2 brands, Agile and Schecter (i've played cort, ibañez, fender and gibson 6 strings, i've played Satch's signaure ibby, but i really didn't like the feel of the neck, i dunno if al ibbys have that "feel"), mainly i play from heavy-opeth-meshuggah riffs to real clean and warm tones on my band, so i really need a guitar that can pull that off (mainly coz im not into the "chugga chugga" stuff ), so i've come up with this ones: 

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 MN Black Flame DOT
Agile Interceptor Pro 727 MN Black Flame DOT at RondoMusic.com

and

Blackjack ATX C-7 WHITE
Blackjack ATX C-7

The thing is, i reeeeeeeally hate EMG's, never played seymour duncans, and i don't like active pickups so, i'm planning on getting new passive pickups, also i dont have long hands and those guitars are 26.5" and 27" so will i find it difficult to play like add9 chords on that scale?,other thing is that i really hate my cort freets, because they are really small, so i need kind of "midle" freets and getting the piezzo-electric bridge... also im not looking to get an "agressive look-like guitar", im in the edge of buying the schecter for the looks of the guitar since im replacing the pickpus sometime.

So, thats what im thinking, perhaps you know any other guitars that could be "better" within $500-$700 range?. Also, would be better to buy a "cheaper" guitar and replace everything, but knowing that won't be good wood?, or buy that expensive schecter and still replace for passive pickups?



heeeeeeelp


----------



## aslsmm

if your already tinking schecter than why not just get their flag ship 7 string loomis. all in all i have heard that it is their best 7 string, and id say probably their most popular top of the line modles. and there are a ton of passives you can get for a seven but the routes are different. you may have to go with a specialty company like BKP or Lace (i just heard about them today, they seem pretty awesome.) any way good luck. there is alot of agile love on this forum, there is alot of loomis love on the forum but there tends to be an overall EMG and ingeneral schecter hate here as well. so youll fit right in. 

serioulsly though, the loomis is my vote. (but ive never played agile so take that with a grain of salt.)


----------



## Huguitarro

Thanks for the reply, the thing with the loomis one, is that i really dig the neck, but it has satin finish, my main guitar is satin finish, and i tend to sweat like a pig trough my arms (dunno why) so it looks really like satin/gloss finish now and the price is a little higher for my pocket and comes with EMG's anyway, so i feel like be wasting money, coz im planning to get a X2n 7 ($130) and a Liquifire 7 ($100) (both Di Marzio) so it's some money that i dont' have right now 

About the Luthier stuff, i really have a reeeaaally good one, he worked with Leo Fender and he's a really respected luthier here in México. so no biggie bout electronics/scalopping/re-route/piezzo stuff


----------



## aslsmm

good deal. yo know if your patient enough you can find both of those pups on here for half that. even shipped to mexico youd still save a bundle. those are pretty common pups used by members here.


----------



## iddqd

If you like the schecter necks, i'd say get the blackjack. And a wristband against the sweat 

Maybe you'll come up digging the blackouts and you wont need to buy any more pickups.


----------



## aslsmm

iddqd said:


> If you like the schecter necks, i'd say get the blackjack. And a wristband against the sweat
> 
> Maybe you'll come up digging the blackouts and you wont need to buy any more pickups.


 wristband and blackouts.


----------



## Huguitarro

aslsmm said:


> good deal. yo know if your patient enough you can find both of those pups on here for half that. even shipped to mexico youd still save a bundle. those are pretty common pups used by members here.



Where can i get pickups shipped to mexico? Coz' as far as i know, no store sends things like that on regular mail to México (other than thotman)



> If you like the schecter necks, i'd say get the blackjack. And a wristband against the sweat
> 
> Maybe you'll come up digging the blackouts and you wont need to buy any more pickups.



Maybe i'll change my mind on actives? also with the piezzo, i'll need to make an extra battery slot ._. that's why i'm planning to change to passive ans use that battery slow to the piezzo system


----------



## aslsmm

members sell privatly here. shipping something that small to mexico would cost that much is assume. i just shipped a guitar from london to here and it was only 80 bucks.


----------



## Djent

Just get an Ibanez RG7620/7621 (depends if you like the floating trem or not), or a 7420/7421, and drop in some GraphTech piezo saddles. Ibanez necks are always really thin (for your short hands), the DiMarzio New7s (on the 762x series) should last you until you get some Duncans or BKPs, and they look pretty good in the first place.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

In my opinion Shecter's are amazing so go for a Loomis, C-7 Custom, or even a C-7 Hellraiser.


----------



## JamesM

I do love my Loomis!


----------



## scherzo1928

I had a c7 ATX and loved it, but it might not be the guitar for you if you have small hands. I think your best bet is a used 7620 or 7420 and change the pickups. 

En qué parte de México vives?


----------



## ittoa666

aslsmm said:


> if your already tinking schecter than why not just get their flag ship 7 string loomis. all in all i have heard that it is their best 7 string, and id say probably their most popular top of the line modles. and there are a ton of passives you can get for a seven but the routes are different. you may have to go with a specialty company like BKP or Lace (i just heard about them today, they seem pretty awesome.) any way good luck. there is alot of agile love on this forum, there is alot of loomis love on the forum but there tends to be an overall EMG and ingeneral schecter hate here as well. so youll fit right in.
> 
> serioulsly though, the loomis is my vote. (but ive never played agile so take that with a grain of salt.)


----------



## Huguitarro

> En qué parte de México vives?



Vivo en el D.F. parte centro, eh ido a casas de música, pero por la ATX me quieren cobrar hasta $12,000 y pues no. La de loomis la dejan en unos 16, y la hellraiser en 14, está criminal, siendo que en musiciands friend las andas adquiriendo en 800 dlrs 




> Loomis



it seems like lot of you have that guitar, i dig it but not enough like the blackjack, besides, here in México, they tend to raise the price almost 100%, u can buy one here in $1000-1300 or so, so it's not that cheap D:and it has no tone knob wich i use a lot on clean  sending it to install one will bea nightmare haha anyway, if i get a good deal im buying it though


also, all the ibanez that you recomend, "feels" like satch one? or like a " [ " in your hand? not like a "C", coz i dont like that edgy feel for some reason...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Huguitarro said:


> Vivo en el D.F. parte centro, eh ido a casas de música, pero por la ATX me quieren cobrar hasta $12,000 y pues no. La de loomis la dejan en unos 16, y la hellraiser en 14, está criminal, siendo que en musiciands friend las andas adquiriendo en 800 dlrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems like lot of you have that guitar, i dig it but not enough like the blackjack, besides, here in México, they tend to raise the price almost 100%, u can buy one here in $1000-1300 or so, so it's not that cheap D:and it has no tone knob wich i use a lot on clean  sending it to install one will bea nightmare haha anyway, if i get a good deal im buying it though
> 
> 
> also, all the ibanez that you recomend, "feels" like satch one? or like a " [ " in your hand? not like a "C", coz i dont like that edgy feel for some reason...


Go ATX then.


----------



## scherzo1928

You could also go to Veerkamp and ask if they are getting any RGD7321s, and change the pickups. Or an RGA and again change the pickups but that has active pickup routes.

also, why did I write that in english?


----------



## clouds

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> They don't make Crunch-lab or Liquifire 8's.


 How the hell did I not realise that?


----------



## Loomis708

Loomis FR VS Schecter Hellraiser C-7 FR. I was wondering which is better it may be a rhetorical question, as it is Loomis' signature, but I've read a few reviews around and the Hellraiser C-7 FR has scored higher.


----------



## Loomis708

So how do these fare against each other, I've seen reviews with the Hellraiser C-7 FR scoring better than the Loomis FR, but I'm still unsure.


----------



## Djent

The Hellraiser has the quilted maple top, the abalone binding and the 707TWs, but the Loomis has the ash body and the maple FB. It all comes down to looks over tone. In my opinion, go for the Hellraiser, because the ash body on the Loomis will be like wearing a cinder block around your neck.


----------



## Squege

I'm really having hard time deciding which one i should get.
1. Brand new RGD2127
2. Used -99 Universe with BKP Painkillers

Both of 'em cost ~1200&#8364;uros in EU

Please help me to make my decision!


----------



## Saber_777

Hey, I am wanting one really badly, so I am getting a job as a tobacco planter, I am going to save up the money and buy one of these beautiful babies, anyone have one? What are the neck dimensions to it? Can everyone send me their pics of it and the pros and cons to it? Worth the money or should I get the MH-417? Any problems? I would appericiate some imput to this purchase. Before I actually do.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Squege said:


> I'm really having hard time deciding which one i should get.
> 1. Brand new RGD2127
> 2. Used -99 Universe with BKP Painkillers
> 
> Both of 'em cost ~1200uros in EU
> 
> Please help me to make my decision!



I would say the UV because you would have to pay to get new pickups anyways on the 2127 because, lets face it, Ibanez isn't exactly known for their pickups... And I think the neck on a UV>2127


----------



## habba1

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum so please forgive me if i sound like a total noob here in terms of guitar and sound. Sorry.

Introduction: I currently hold a Ibanez RG350ex with the edge III tremelo. Personally, I want to change the guitar because of these few reasons:

1. I don't really like the bridge as it doesn't really stay in tune.
2. I'm not really satisfied with the pickups now (though I now that I can change it haha)
3. I want to change my guitar haha

So these are the 2 choices

1. ESP horizon (with EMG's)
2. Ibanez S470 (modify the bridge and neck pickup to dimarzio crunchlab and evolution)


Currently, I have tried a ESP eclipse II which has a EMG 81/60 and I like the sound of it as its heavy enough but I don't really like it clean. I did not really notice the neck but if i recall the feeling wasn't as great my ibanez. 

For the Ibanez s470, I have heard good things about it especially the neck and bridge. The neck is a wizard II which is the same as my current ibanez neck, which I am comfortable with. The bridge is a ZR tremelo which I heard can withstand heavy usage and still remain in tune. 

Unfortunately for both guitars, I have not tried them yet due to shortage of stocks. My local dealer here says that it should be here by next month. Anyways on the money side, my budget is around USD$1700-$1900.

The horizon will retail for USD$1700(with case).

The s470 retails for USD$1000(not sure if there is case with it). However, after adding the price of the 2 pickups, I think it will work out to be around USD$1300.

My genre of music is: punk rock to heavy rock/thrash

A few of the artist I play are: Metallica, BFMV, A7X, Yellowcard, Sum 41, Muse.

Personally, the artists that I model after (note: I am not trying to be mainstream or be a "poser" but): steve vai, satch, Petrucci, BFMV, Metallica, A7X.

Thus I hope you guys can advise me and share your experience with me.

Please ENLIGHTEN me.

Thanks


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Which year is the S470? 

Regardless, every single time I'd go the ESP Horizon. All ESPs I've seen played or heard about are virtually flawless. It'll probably end up coming down to something like neck profile for you, but honestly the overall winner IMO would be the ESP.


----------



## habba1

Ok. But I heard that the hoizon neck is thicker than the ibanez. Will this affect the speed?

I not sure which year is it, Im just looking at the stock from my local dealer shop. Is there any year that I should look out for? Any year that I should avoid?

Thanks


----------



## TheSixthWheel

habba1 said:


> Ok. But I heard that the hoizon neck is thicker than the ibanez. Will this affect the speed?
> 
> I not sure which year is it, Im just looking at the stock from my local dealer shop. Is there any year that I should look out for? Any year that I should avoid?
> 
> Thanks



I was only asking because I didn't see the 470 on the current site, and thought the one you're looking at might be a couple of years old but maybe I just had a girl's look and it's hiding away on the site. Both Ibanez and ESP serials are easy to comprehend, be aware of NOS (new old stock) instruments and how their age can sometimes demand lower prices.

The Horizon neck will be thicker than the S470, thats pretty much a given. It's only going to affect your playing negatively if you let it. What I mean is, if you've already decided that you can only play thin necks then buying an ESP Horizon (albeit a higher quality guitar) isn't going to be a great idea. 

All you need to do is get used to a neck shape by playing it until you feel that you can work with it. If not, go back to wizard necks... But shit, take a look at Jeff Loomis and his signature Schecter c7 Loomis. Schecter's are famous within groups of guitarists who play other brands (Ibanez, for example) for having 'baseball bat' necks because they're a lot thicker than an Ibanez wizard neck. Doesn't slow Jeff down. He gets on with the task of melting faces. He might have larger hands than some, I'll admit.

I've owned guitars on opposite sides of the neck profile scale. Both an '87 Ibanez RG560 with a ridiculously thin original wizard neck and a Schecter Loomis. I could play both comfortably because I just got on with the task of playing guitar instead of resigning myself to only being able to play one style of neck. I understand people who have hand/body/health related issues which stop them playing larger profile necks, but the ones which shit me are the ones who can't accept change. A shame really, because there's a shitload of really really awesome guitars out there with slightly larger neck profiles which those people will never let themselves have the chance to play.


----------



## Trendkill

DEFINITLEY go ESP. The Horizons are amazing guitars and in my opinion the Standard Series ESPs blow every other production line guitar from any make out of the water. The Horizon will have a thicker neck but not by much but youll notice it actually feels better in your hands than the stick think Ibanez necks. Its fast as hell but still a solid piece of wood.


----------



## Kride

I'd get the Horizon as well, the standard series is pretty good bang for the buck. I wouldn't exaggerate them being the best production line ever because that'd be ignorant.
After all, standard series aren't the best production line ESPs either...


----------



## etb1234

Hello all. So I dont post her often but lurk quite abit and am comming to you with a dilemma and need help with a quick descision. Right now my two guitars are an Ibanez prestige RG1527 and an ESP LTD FM-408. Due to injury I cant deal with the neck on the 8 right now so have descided to trade it. Right now its between a 2003 RG1527 with the cool purple colour or an S7320 with pickups ugraded to dimarzio X2N and a PAF7. Would prefer a baritone but those are the options I have to chose from at this point in time...thoughts?


----------



## Xherion

Is there a specific reason you want another 7 string? The 1527 is a better guitar and I would go with getting another to answer your specific question. But unless you really wanted another identical guitar (or getting the lower end S7320), maybe use the cash towards something else?


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx

Just because I like the feel of the RG better, I'm gonna have to suggest getting that instead of the S.


----------



## Tom 1.0

Xherion said:


> Is there a specific reason you want another 7 string? The 1527 is a better guitar and I would go with getting another to answer your specific question. But unless you really wanted another identical guitar (or getting the lower end S7320), maybe use the cash towards something else?





This.

the S wont really match up to the quality of the RG, even with the new pups in it.

Though my 1527 is the same cool purple finish and it looks awesome.


----------



## etb1234

Just another 7 for different tunings. The money really wouldnt go anywhere else. Im thinking Im going to go with the S just cause its a change from the 1527. hope its not the wrong choice.


----------



## etb1234

etb1234 said:


> Just another 7 for different tunings. The money really wouldnt go anywhere else. Im thinking Im going to go with the S just cause its a change from the 1527. hope its not the wrong choice.



plus regardless of quality, which I dont think will be too bad on the S, ive had major GAS for another S series guitar since I sold my last one.


----------



## habba1

Ohh ok cool! 

@TheSixthWheel No offence meant dude. was just asking 

Ok. I think I will try out both the horizon and the Ibanez once it comes to stock and get back to you guys ASAP. 

However, with the EMG's (only from the youtoube videos i watched) it seems that the sound isn't as clear as the dimarzio. And personally, I felt that the dimarzio crunchlab is on par, or if not, better than the EMG 81. 

What do you guys think about this?

In addition, I know the OFR and ZR tremelos can handle heavy abuse as seen from kirk hammet from metallica and herman li from dragonforce, though their models may be modified from the factory ones. 

So what are your experiences about both bridges?

Lastly, I agree. I need to try the guitar first before knowing the neck. I have tried a fender strat recently and I felt the neck quite comfortable. Is that thickness comparable to the horizon?

Thanks


----------



## mountainjam

Ibanez all the way, without question. The zr trem stays in tune better than anything, and the ball bearings are ultra smooth. You can also get one for alot less than a grand.
Ps, my only six strings are an s470dxqm, and an s520


----------



## habba1

Nice!

How do you find your s470dxqm?

By the way, I went surfing thorugh forums just now and realised something. Apparently, (as quoted from the forum) the ZR tremelo is made out of cheap material and is very fragile. This is what the opinion said: "Although I've got a ZR, go with the FR. Not many people know about this, but the piece that secures in the tremolo is made of cheap plastic, and it's very easy to break. I broke mine and had to replace it (And the trem bar) with OFR pieces, which took mucho modding. Just go with the OFR." On top of this, quite a few people who owned a Ibanez S series with the ZR tremelo agreed with this. However, they had their own methods of "maintaining it" from breaking. This makes me doubt the durablity of the ZR.

Fortunately, it was mentioned that this problem has been solved in the new ZR2, though I hope it does not turn to be something like the edge III. Apparenty, the ZR2 tremelos are only installed in the prestige S series. So i believe the prices are going to go up by quite alot as compared to the s470.

What are your views to this?

Thanks


----------



## mountainjam

habba1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> How do you find your s470dxqm?
> 
> By the way, I went surfing thorugh forums just now and realised something. Apparently, (as quoted from the forum) the ZR tremelo is made out of cheap material and is very fragile. This is what the opinion said: "Although I've got a ZR, go with the FR. Not many people know about this, but the piece that secures in the tremolo is made of cheap plastic, and it's very easy to break. I broke mine and had to replace it (And the trem bar) with OFR pieces, which took mucho modding. Just go with the OFR." On top of this, quite a few people who owned a Ibanez S series with the ZR tremelo agreed with this. However, they had their own methods of "maintaining it" from breaking. This makes me doubt the durablity of the ZR.
> 
> Fortunately, it was mentioned that this problem has been solved in the new ZR2, though I hope it does not turn to be something like the edge III. Apparenty, the ZR2 tremelos are only installed in the prestige S series. So i believe the prices are going to go up by quite alot as compared to the s470.
> 
> What are your views to this?
> 
> Thanks


I have no idea what you are refering to. Im looking ar the zr right now in person, and see no cheap plastic. Im at a loss here. There seems to be alot of hate online towards the zr, but its unwarranted. And while I don't play it anymore, im only playing 7's these days, its my choice 6 string. But obviouly a prestige would be better. I should also mention before I got the s470 back in the day, I was playing a prs ce22, which I gladly sold after I first played a saber. Im sure alot of people would call that a horrible choice, but my playing took off once I did, and improved tremendously faster. Its a very user friendly guitar.


----------



## mountainjam

Take that back...there is some plastic where the tremelo arm slides in, but I played the guitar for 4 years with out a problem. Just because some random dude broke one, doesn't mean anything. Anything and everything is prone to failure when misused.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

habba1 said:


> Ohh ok cool!
> 
> @TheSixthWheel No offence meant dude. was just asking
> 
> 
> Lastly, I agree. I need to try the guitar first before knowing the neck. I have tried a fender strat recently and I felt the neck quite comfortable. Is that thickness comparable to the horizon?
> 
> Thanks



I took no offense from what you were saying, and I hope you took none from what I was saying. Good on you for wanting to learn more about the products you're contemplating purchasing.

Oh, I think a fender strat neck could often be thicker than an ESP Horizon. I know nothing about Fender though, so you might have to wait til someone else answers that one.


----------



## habba1

Ok Cool!

Anyways, I just phoned my local dealer and he said that, the new s470's come in with ZR 2. So Im going to try it out this wednesday(singapore time).

Haha yeah. Thats one unlucky dude.  

For the horizon, I still will have to wait for a month, in other words in april (which sucks) to try the guitar.

I will get back to you guys after trying the s470. By the way, the s470 retails for about USD$950. Do you think thats worth it? 

Thanks


----------



## habba1

By the way, whats the difference between a 3pc wizard II neck and 5pc wizard II neck?

Thanks


----------



## mountainjam

I think msrp is $950, but they typically go for around $650.


----------



## habba1

Ohh ok thats good news 

However, I just realised something. The s470 is a 22frets guitar. 

Now I am looking at a s570 or s770fm for a mod for the ibanez option.

I am looking for a 24 fret guitar.

Whats your advice?

Thanks


----------



## mountainjam

Now that I think about it, the s570 replaced the 470, and has 24 frets


----------



## jdj8282

if necks and trems are the big concern, make certain to try a s prestige model. itll blow the standard line away in terms of neck finish and playability everytime. i own both standard series and prestige s models, and the style is all i play practically. i do own others, however they sit alone and get no play since i got into the s series. the prestige will be on par with esp standard series, and feel (imo) better than the esp, albeit very different.


----------



## habba1

Ohh I see.

How does the normal s series fare against the prestige s series? Because over here. the pretige s series cost about $2200 whereas the s series cost about $1000. So I want to know if this jump in in price is equal to the quality? 

On top of that, the bridges I heard are the same. Both uses a ZP2. apparently all the s series that comes in now is equipped with a ZP2.

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## mountainjam

habba1 said:


> Ohh I see.
> 
> How does the normal s series fare against the prestige s series? Because over here. the pretige s series cost about $2200 whereas the s series cost about $1000. So I want to know if this jump in in price is equal to the quality?
> 
> On top of that, the bridges I heard are the same. Both uses a ZP2. apparently all the s series that comes in now is equipped with a ZP2.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


the prestige is made in japan, where ibanez is based, with a hand crafted neck. The non prestige is made in indonesia, but all cnc, so there isn't any room for error. If you can afford it, you will have more pride playing the prestige, but either way, both nice guitars


----------



## habba1

So in other words, the difference is quite minimal? Its like squir vs fender/ ltd vs esp?

Yeah. $2200 is a little over my budget. haha

Thanks


----------



## aleXander

It doesn't seem like you needed to make this thread then if you already decided on the S lol


----------



## habba1

Because I think I have gathered enough theoratical opinions on the ESP horizon and whats left for me is trying it out. However, I can't try it out yet so I will wait till its available at my local shop to try it out. 

So now, I just want to gather more information about the S series since, due to my mistake, I did not realise that the s470 is a 22 fret guitar. Sorry. So now I'm looking at the s570, s770fm and the s5470 prestige. Thus, I will like to know if the difference of more than 2 times in the pricing between the s570 and s5470 is worth it or not. 

Rest assured, I will try out both guitars and get back to you guys with my personal opinions on them


Thanks


----------



## Church2224

I been looking into these shapes lately and been wondering if I should pick on of them up since they all LOOK great, but in terms of playability comfort, which one seems to be the best for those who have played them? 

Note the only Jacksons I have really played are soloists and dinkies and they all play great.


----------



## morbider

I have a RR24 and a Demmelition King V.

IMO the Rhoads is slightly easier to play when sat down, but there's hardly any difference when you're stood up. 

I'd just go with what shape you like most, providing they're all roughly the same spec!


----------



## Sebastian

I am a big Jackson fan, but when playability is the main concern... IMO the best would be the Warrior. You can play on it while sitting like on a "dinky" or it fits really well in the "classical" "v" position.

While standing, especially during solos, the body shape, "horns" lets you "block" the guitar with your legs and play solos without any problems. (of course it can be done on a KV and I think RR also.. but rather not on a kelly...

Now I have superstrats , and after playing on a ML shape, I had to relearn how to play solos while standing on superstrats LOL.

All are great, all look great, but I's go with the Warrior


----------



## Tranquilliser

I have an RR, and it's really easy to play both sitting and standing, all you need to do is whack the fins either side of your right leg.


----------



## Dead Undead

Warrior. IMHO, They're the most comfortable.
But they're Jacksons, so really can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Leuchty

Just don't go with the JS or RX series, as they tend to be Headstock heavy.


----------



## Church2224

CYBERSYN said:


> Just don't go with the JS or RX series, as they tend to be Headstock heavy.



That was what I was really worried about. I played a few of those and you are right they are.

But I am going with a USA Select or higher end pro Series. So all is good.


----------



## wildchild

These are the 2 8 strings I am considering
What I like about them
Schecter atx 8 SD blackouts, satin finish, hipshot bridge

Ibanez 27 scale, locking nut on the fx bridge, price is much cheaper than the schecter

Do both of these guitars not come with any case? 
I heard some really bad stories about the ibanez or is that the rg2228?
I am based in EU so there is a difference of 300euros between them

Give me your thoughts and opinions or your personal preferences


----------



## saovi

Try each and see which is the best fit for you. The Hellraiser is where I ended up with two Lundgren M8s installed aftermarket but you could easily do the same with the Damion Elite or the Ibanez models. Good luck.


----------



## geofreesun

actually this is a thread i want to see as well though ppl natural dislike 'vs' threads. i already hav an intrepid 828 but it's dominated by maple wood sounds, being neck thru. so i am wondering how these guitars would sound like (schecter being setneck, ibanez bolton, the main body is mahogany), and how the different scale lengths come into play. ppl say 26.5 is too short for F# but if 27 is good enough, why not 26.5?


----------



## Cookiedude777

Schecters guitars tend to be very heavy in mass, whereas Ibanez guitars are way lighter. Schecter guitar's stock electronics usually come with some form of problem(s). I agree with saovi. Try them and see for yourself. Try in different amps and gears as much as possible to get a better image of the guitar.


----------



## XEN

Honestly the Damien Elite 8 would be a better comparison to the RGA8, and I'd still pick the Schecter. Not that the Ibby is bad or anything - the bridge issues seem to have been resolved - it's just that here in the States the Schecter is $200 less than the Ibanez and it comes with EMGs, not some generic imitation pickup. With the 18v mod and a properly thought out string set it's a no-brainer if money is the main factor. 

That being said I just ordered an ATX C8 from drumcityguitarland.com. Out of ALL of the production 8s it is the one that seemed best suited to me at this time. Mahogany neck and body, bound ebony board, Blackouts, set neck construction, the slightly shorter scale, and the fact that it was high time I got a guitar that wasn't black (I ordered the aged white one) all felt right for me. It ships on Thursday so I guess I'll comment more on it later.

Speaking of the scale length, there is a greater scale difference between a Strat and a Les Paul than between the Ibanez and Schecter 8s, and I don't think I've ever heard anyone say that 24.75" is too short for a low E. I've played 7s and 8s with 28.625", 27", 26.5", 25.5", and 24.75" (Ibanez AX7521 - haven't played an 8 at that length) scales, and frankly, with the right strings, any one of them works fine.


----------



## Faine

Heres Tosin Abasi playing the RG2228 
 

It's a beautiful guitar, I would love to play it.


----------



## wildchild

I live in a small village in Ireland and trying these guitars out is like blood from stone
buy it or not buy it kinda situations, music shops dont order in stuff just to try

was wondering where these guitars are made from now, I know that a lot of companies have been moving their assembly


----------



## ShreddyDjents

I actually have tried both and both suit their styles differently. To clear up the gossip, there has been issues with the rga8, not the 2228, due to defects though, stuff like that happens unfortunately. Doesn't mean its not good though: now, the rga8 suits more of a lead players work, because the neck is smooth and thin, doesn't have that gruesome feel of a bat. The cutaway and bolt on construction are good but could be much better, and it plays like f****n butter! My only issue is the scale length is too small for my taste, saying that because the 8th string just gets sloppy, and Im not gonna lie the pickups are just wrong... definitely replace. Now the atx, the woods on this guitar just sing sustain, along with the string thru construction. The necks ebony wood is very fluent, and really speaks for itself in your tone, but its gritty. Really gritty, lead players will really wanna take their time getting used to this type of wood, which is most likely not a problem for most, but just wanted to put that out there. The scale on this guitar is extended, which i like more for the stability of the 8th string, but I also don't have big or flexible hands for that extension, so for some its trouble. And the pickups, s**t theyre blackouts! I honestly believe you cant go wrong with that set, you can achieve any sound with eq tweaking. My conclusion is: if you have smaller hands than most or want some more simplicity to do leads, get the rga8 and switch the pickups immediately! If you got bigger flexible hands, or are more of a rythym (is that how you spell it?) player and want your riffs to really sing out (in other words INTENSE), then the atx is the way to go.


----------



## anne

wildchild said:


> I live in a small village in Ireland and trying these guitars out is like blood from stone
> buy it or not buy it kinda situations, music shops dont order in stuff just to try
> 
> was wondering where these guitars are made from now, I know that a lot of companies have been moving their assembly



RGA8, Indonesia; C-8 Hellraiser/Blackjack, South Korea. First time I tried a C-8 was at Rose Morris in London, and I resolved to buy one back in the States from that. If you're ever in London I would drop by there.


----------



## Athlaos

Feeling comfortable while playing is for chumps. But I do like my Kelly for comfort, not that I would ever complain about my Rhoads.



CYBERSYN said:


> Just don't go with the JS or RX series, as they tend to be Headstock heavy.


 
Those problems are easily fixed by moving the strap button. I had the neck button moved on all four of my guitars, now they are perfectly balanced.


----------



## MatthewK

I've had an ESP SV (very nice Rhoads copy) and a japanese Kelly. The Kelly was REALLY neck divey, but it was a bolt on... I imagine the neck through USA models would be much better. The SV was perfectly balanced and fine sitting unless you wanted to use the wang bar. The shapes make 'em all a bit cumbersome, but they look cool, especially the Rhoads, I just got rid of my SV in favor of a creamy Gibson Les Paul Custom... I'm not even a big fan of Randy Rhoads to be honest, but I guess we have similar taste in guitars. I'd just go with what looks coolest to you, that's kind of the *point* of these pointy guitars, otherwise I'd highly recommend sticking with a more conventional shape.


----------



## Dvaienat

I like them all although my favoruite is the Warrior. It depends on which you find comfortable. 
Also note, the Rhoads has a 3rd fret .790" to .850" 12th fret neck shape (Standard profile), whereas the King V, Kelly and Warrior have a 2rd fret .775" to .835" 12th fret neck shape (Speed profile).


----------



## wildchild

anne said:


> RGA8, Indonesia; C-8 Hellraiser/Blackjack, South Korea. First time I tried a C-8 was at Rose Morris in London, and I resolved to buy one back in the States from that. If you're ever in London I would drop by there.



I heard that the south korea factory got shut down, are all the production schecters made there?


----------



## Church2224

Thanks guys. Looks like the Kelly is kind of kicked out. I was on the Jackson forums and they were talking about neck Dive with them, something I am not a big fan of lol. 

So no it is between the Warrior. King V, and Rhoads. I will probably go with whichever has my color in stock lol.


----------



## Viginez

i think the warrior has the better high fret access


----------



## Inazone

Are you looking at USAs or imports? I've had USA versions of the Rhoads and King V (and Soloist and Dinky) and the "speed neck" profile on the King V (which includes smaller frets) just didn't appeal to me at all. I believe that the USA Warrior has the same neck dimensions, while the Rhoads has a Soloist-style neck shape. No idea how the import versions of each are.


----------



## Church2224

Inazone said:


> Are you looking at USAs or imports? I've had USA versions of the Rhoads and King V (and Soloist and Dinky) and the "speed neck" profile on the King V (which includes smaller frets) just didn't appeal to me at all. I believe that the USA Warrior has the same neck dimensions, while the Rhoads has a Soloist-style neck shape. No idea how the import versions of each are.



I am looking at the USAs. I do like the soloist neck so if the Rhoads has one like that then I might go for it.


----------



## brianshorizon

habba1 said:


> Ohh I see.
> 
> How does the normal s series fare against the prestige s series? Because over here. the pretige s series cost about $2200 whereas the s series cost about $1000. So I want to know if this jump in in price is equal to the quality?
> 
> On top of that, the bridges I heard are the same. Both uses a ZP2. apparently all the s series that comes in now is equipped with a ZP2.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks




The other guitarist in my old band had a Prestige S1625 which was a great guitar, but was not enormously different to other S Series I have played. The main difference was it had a piezo pickup and the finish was slicker, although the neck was probably faster. But in terms of setting up the tone and playability of the guitar, it was incredibly delicate and temperamental.

On the other hand, I play an ESP Custom Shop Horizon, and the neck speed and width I found to be identical with the Ibby. It has 24 frets, but the fret size was just right for me (I have smaller hands, and the ESP fret sizes were slightly smaller than S Series).

ESP wins hands down for me everytime, on comfort, tone and playability.


----------



## a curry

hey guys im new to this, and i want to get a seven string and i would like feed back on the guitars ive narrowed it down to.

ive narrowed it down to the guitars
jackson slat-7
esp nt-7
carvin dc727- mahogony body maple w/ walnut stripes neck, maple fret board no markers, floyd trem no locking nut, umber sunset burst flame top, stainless jumbo frets, rounded body sides, black hardware.

i like the carvin because of the customization it offers and the others only come in black and i really like flame tops. ive tried ibanez's and i hate them cause of the necks they make my hand cramp instantly. im a big fan of gibson necks and jackson necks. and from what i understand the the carvins have issues with changing pickups. i would want to put seymour duncan blackouts in. ive always wanted a carvin just its nearly impossible to find one to try out. and if anyone has any feed back on the carvin options i selected, the tuning will be drop A thanks and sorry for the long post, this is the first forum ive ever joined or anything.


----------



## espman

I'd go with the Carvin, the quality is going to be extremely good, and if you don't like it, you can send it back within 90 days (I think).


----------



## a curry

any idea of the pickup situation or what pickups will fit in with out mod's


----------



## Thep

Ibanez makes your hand cramp?

Ibanez beats you. Ibanez wins.


----------



## a curry

ibanez 7 string necks are too flat and i have large hands but the s prestige 6 string necks are sick, also im a fan of neck throughs


----------



## SirMyghin

espman said:


> I'd go with the Carvin, the quality is going to be extremely good, and if you don't like it, you can send it back within 90 days (I think).



Try 10 days.

Carvins are probably the most guitar for your money by far in this case. I wouldn't go as far as extremely good, but they are definitely very good.


Any other pickups will require routing.


----------



## espman

SirMyghin said:


> Try 10 days.


 
Who is that does 90 then? Was I thinking of Agile? Or just going completely insane


----------



## SW Davion

I vote K7.

I have used one for years.

That's it in the picture to the left <<<<<

Awesome.

When it comes to sustain though... even with the mahogony AND a tremelo block, it's honostly not as great as one would expect. My 7321 w/ a hardtail has endless sustain compared to the K7, I understand this is apples to oranges. Just thought I would toss that out there.


----------



## a curry

so how is the mahogony body maple fret board/neck sound for drop A 7 string


----------



## matisq

Hi,

Which one do you prefers as a first 7 string ESP LTD MH-417 or Ibanez Apex2 GS? 
I would like bought new one. Generally I play metalcore/deathcore in A-drop (AEADGBE). 
Currently I'm playing on 6 string witch EMG81/85 but I heard that passive DiMarzio PAF 7 from Ibanez are really cool.

Help


----------



## kris_jammage

For the style of music you play id say the LTD would suit more, but thats not saying you couldnt use the Apex for it. But straight out of the box id have the LTD.


----------



## meisterjager

PAF 7's are very low output pickups. I'd go for the MH417 every time!


----------



## Moltar

The PAF 7s are LOWER output pickups especially compared to an 81, but they are definitely not VERY low.


----------



## jymellis

i personally wouldnt own a ltd. now if you had said esp my poll vote may have changed. but theres no comparison for me between the listed guitars


----------



## mattofvengeance

Moltar said:


> The PAF 7s are LOWER output pickups especially compared to an 81, but they are definitely not VERY low.



That's incorrect. The PAF is Dimarzio's lowest output 7 string pickup, by far.


----------



## clopstyle

Apex2. I play mine in drop G#, definitely prefer it to my sc607b. I would suggest trying out both and seeing which is more comfortable for you. If pickups are a concern, you have many more aftermarket options with the Apex2.


----------



## joelozzy

I really like my apex2. The routed bridge is really nice.
But yer the PAF7 pickups wont hit your amp like an EMG will.
If you plugged them both in side by side the PAF 7's will sound weak, well they did to my ears. Basically not overdriving or pushing your amp. Meaning you would need to boost the gain of the amp which is not a problem, but it might be depending on your rig and desired tone etc.

If $ is no issue. Get an apex2 and put BKP Painkillers in it.

Hope this helps.

Joel


----------



## meisterjager

Moltar said:


> The PAF 7s are LOWER output pickups especially compared to an 81, but they are definitely not VERY low.



Well that completely depends on where you draw the line.. you talk as if there's some kinda of defined line when something becomes 'very'   

For my taste, they are very low output. And as Matt said, they're DiMarzio's lowest output humbuckers for 7's.. and I can't think of any lower output 7 string pickups off the top of my head


----------



## clopstyle

joelozzy said:


> I really like my apex2. The routed bridge is really nice.
> But yer the PAF7 pickups wont hit your amp like an EMG will.
> If you plugged them both in side by side the PAF 7's will sound weak, well they did to my ears. Basically not overdriving or pushing your amp. Meaning you would need to boost the gain of the amp which is not a problem, but it might be depending on your rig and desired tone etc.
> 
> If $ is no issue. Get an apex2 and put BKP Painkillers in it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Joel



+1 The difference between the two on my Triple Rec is moving the gain from 6(w/ EMGs) to 7.5(w/ PAF 7s)


----------



## Tristoner7

I'd say MH-417 all the way, more bang for buck.


----------



## heilarkyguitar

get the ibby and put blackouts in it .


----------



## matisq

clopstyle said:


> Apex2. I play mine in drop G#, definitely prefer it to my sc607b. I would suggest trying out both and seeing which is more comfortable for you. If pickups are a concern, you have many more aftermarket options with the Apex2.



Eh,

This in not possible :/ They don't have this guitars even in internet store here in Poland right now.


----------



## jymellis

well then. the question is. do you a buy pickups with a shit guitar, or a guitar with shit pickups. you decide


----------



## matisq

jymellis said:


> well then. the question is. do you a buy pickups with a shit guitar, or a guitar with shit pickups. you decide



So you mean that LTD is this shitty guitar? I think in this price range is really nice guitar with good equipment.


----------



## jymellis

matisq said:


> So you mean that LTD is this shitty guitar? I think in this price range is really nice guitar with good equipment.


 
it was a joke my opinion is totally biased. i sold my soul to ibanez years ago LTD doesnt "do it" for me. i would rather buy the ibanez and replace pups if you found it IMPOSSIBLE to get a useable to from it stock.


----------



## jymellis

i was kinda saying this went from a guitar opinion thread to what pups are better. it veered from the "fact of the matter" i would prefer an ibanez guitar with questionable pups over a ltd I WOULD NEVER PLAY with pups i like.


----------



## matisq

I played Ibanez but a loooong time ago and it was 6. 
I heard that Neck of LTD is quite conformable. Currently I have Epiphone SG so I think neck profile my guitar is more similar to LTD than Ibanez. So my conclusion is: I will be not disappointed (hopefully). 
Despite this fact I like how LTD looks over the Ibanez

I was conceding Apex2 because it's loaded in "non stock Ibanez" passive pickups. 
If I have to guy guitar, where I need replace pickups It would be Ibanez RGA7.


----------



## jl-austin

My 2 cents,

I have found a guitar with lower output (cleaner) pickups can actually sound heavier than a guitar with a crazy output pickup. When you start tuning that low, you almost have to start thinking of the guitar like a bass. A bass will sound much deeper clean than it will distorted. 

As far as which I would choose, that is a really good question. I am not a fan of active pickups, so, that makes the LTD a very hard choice for me.


----------



## matisq

So maybe Ibanez RGA7 and change pickups for something else is good idea?


----------



## Kamikaze7

My vote is for the LTD MH-417 over the Apex 2. I played a few Apex 2's and was not impressed with it. It felt like an RG7321 IMHO, and the PAF 7's were totally weak. 

The reasons I say the ESP LTD MH-417 is not only becuase I am an avid ESP owner, user and collector, but because I like the feel, playability and tone of these more than the Ibanez. The EMG's will be well suited for what your playing, and it's got a neck-thru body as compared to a bolt-on of the Apex 2, so you'll have a much thicker, more aggressive tone in comparison. 

As for an RGA7 and a pickup swap, you'd be looking at either the EMG's or the Phase 2 Blackouts for a direct-fit replacements. You CAN get a better set of DiMarzio's, Duncan's, BKP's, ect, but you'll need new pickup rings from Dave @ Frets On The Net to make that swap... Like I said, my vote is the ESP.


----------



## Tranquilliser

if you're going straight out of the box, 100% stock, get the LTD. It's got better features as standard, imo.


----------



## matisq

I will try to find any of this guitars in my area an give a try. But I think that LTD is a really good piece of wood


----------



## Lukifer

Ive always loved the MH series so I would go with that. I love my Ibby but would still love an MH


----------



## crush_taylor

I've got the MH-417 and like it a lot. Mind you I've never really played any guitars much higher end than it, but I think it plays really well and looks good. I just did the 18 volt mod and it really helps it out in my opinion. I had been thinking of doing a pickup upgrade, but will keep it as is for now...


----------



## ESP_0bsessed

Basically stuck between (BOTH PRISTINE CONDITION)
same price, Agile Interceptor pro 727 in Blue or
a jackson COW7 in Silverburst,
i both love the looks, both have there pro's and con's
(Jackson only 1 pickup) 
Agile (made in china)
and pro's
(Agile 27 inch scale)
jackson (silverburst, made in japan)
Help me out guys?


----------



## Hollowman

I believe Agile's are made in Korea....
Agile also has a Silverburst...
or are these both used?
are they neck thru?


----------



## ESP_0bsessed

Both used, but Like new, as in been played for a few hours each,
im doing a trade, so its either a blue agile, or the jackson..


----------



## Bigfan

The Agile is Korean, and a Neck-thru, while the COW is a bolt on with a painted neck. I'd go for the Agile, but honestly these are pretty different guitars.


----------



## ESP_0bsessed

The agile is more appealing, but im also thinking about resale value, and 
what is the quality, korean made vs japanese made
are we talking ibanez prestige japan quality here or just like slave children being forced to make the guitars, as per usual


----------



## Spondus

ESP_0bsessed said:


> The agile is more appealing, but im also thinking about resale value, and
> what is the quality, korean made vs japanese made
> are we talking ibanez prestige japan quality here or just like slave children being forced to make the guitars, as per usual



You're aware that Japan's a developed country right? That should probably answer the last question.

Luckily I have a Japanese Jackson and an Agile at hand (an RR3 and an intrepid) and have to say they're both great. The fretwork is probably better on the Jackson, but the stock hardware on the intrepid is better (hipshot bridge + grovers).


----------



## ESP_0bsessed

Ahh, i dont know what to choose! :S


----------



## espman

Korean guitars are pretty good quality wise, not MIJ quality, but good nonetheless, definatly a lot better that MIC.
BTW there is a sticky for "this guitar or that guitar" type threads - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...sing-between-two-three-guitars-post-here.html


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Jackson. The COW series is made in Japan  Japanese guitars are almost always awesome.


----------



## teqnick

Agile man. For sure, just get an agile dude.


----------



## ESP_0bsessed

Arghh, im so stuck, its the agile up to now, everyone seems to be saying agile aglile agile, 
for a korean guitar, i hope its good,
cos the jackson is jap made, but with the agile your getting huge bang for buck really


----------



## rfseet

hey everyone, i'm looking for an intermediate 7 string. I have some 6 string prestiges, so you know what i'm looking for. I prefer a maple fretboard and mahogany body tonewise and also don't mind emgs actually.

I've pretty much narrowed down my choices to these. comments anyone?

1. RG7620 I love the necks, but shipping's gonna be a pain since I can't get them from dealers
2. Schecter Loomis NT. the neck is not really an oar to me
3. BC Rich Rizzo I sling my guitars high, so neck dive isn't an issue
4. BC Rich JRV 7 modded with new pickups
5. ET guitars custom rg. How long do I have to wait for that?
6. Ltd MH-417. How's the quality on those?


----------



## Ice4600

Based on your location I'm going to say Agile is a no go for you, so if you look used, you can find an RG1527 for under a grand, which IMO beats everything else on the list. The RG7620 would also suit you well, and is generally cheaper used and IMO worth the shipping cost if you get a good deal, since you should have money left over for nicer pickups. The Schecter is the only combination of a maple board and mahogany body that I can think of without going Agile, custom or frankensteining a guitar from a 1527M neck and an MBOL from Ibanez, but that would end up costing you more than you want to spend, and wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## espman

Ice4600 said:


> Based on your location I'm going to say Agile is a no go for you, so if you look used, you can find an RG1527 for under a grand, which IMO beats everything else on the list. The RG7620 would also suit you well, and is generally cheaper used and IMO worth the shipping cost if you get a good deal, since you should have money left over for nicer pickups. The Schecter is the only combination of a maple board and mahogany body that I can think of without going Agile, custom or frankensteining a guitar from a 1527M neck and an MBOL from Ibanez, but that would end up costing you more than you want to spend, and wouldn't be worth it.


 Schecter has a Swamp Ash body. Anyways, I'd go for the 7620, and swap the pups, for what you're going to get out of it, shipping is gonna be minor.


----------



## rfseet

guys you know what's funny? while reading the thread i just saw an rg1527 with modded dimarzios go for just over a grand with shipping. damn.

i'm not that picky about fretboards actually. ebony does great too. it's more of a body thing. i simply don't get enough of low end tightness on basswood.


----------



## rippedflesh89

RG1527CB (3 piece neck) VS. RG1527RB (5 piece neck)

which one is generally preferred? either of the two higher quality (i know ibanez quality jumps around from year to year) both of these look sweet, im not sure which to go with


----------



## rippedflesh89

rippedflesh89 said:


> RG1527CB (3 piece neck) VS. RG1527RB (5 piece neck)
> 
> which one is generally preferred? either of the two higher quality (i know ibanez quality jumps around from year to year) both of these look sweet, im not sure which to go with


 
disregard this post.... i just bought an RG7620MSOL off ebay and the search is now over


----------



## SSpear

Hey all, I'm new here, and I was wondering if I could get some input on getting my first 7-string. I'm currently torn between an Ibanez S7420 and a Schecter C-7 FR, but I'd be open to other suggestions. I'm looking for something in the $600-$800 range, though I could go a little higher if I saved up a bit longer. Tremolo is a must. As for music, my band's been itching to add some Nevermore to our cover repertoire. I would be most appreciative if I could get some suggestions.


----------



## Cookiedude777

SSpear said:


> Hey all, I'm new here, and I was wondering if I could get some input on getting my first 7-string. I'm currently torn between an Ibanez S7420 and a Schecter C-7 FR, but I'd be open to other suggestions. I'm looking for something in the $600-$800 range, though I could go a little higher if I saved up a bit longer. Tremolo is a must. As for music, my band's been itching to add some Nevermore to our cover repertoire. I would be most appreciative if I could get some suggestions.



Personally I would go for the Schecter guitar. Their guitars are are brilliant for the price tags they set them in. Schecter Hellraiser Special C7 FR 7 right? I read a much of reviews and it seems to be tops! I was going to get one for myself but I ended up getting the Schecter Extreme 7 which is still awesome. Apparently the C7 you are into is "light". that I would not be sure about..it comes with awesome EMG pickups though so thats a thumbs up! 
I still vote for Schecter


----------



## jarrhead

working on finding the delete button. Hold on.


----------



## Cookiedude777

jarrhead said:


> working on finding the delete button. Hold on.



Why?


----------



## jarrhead

Because I want to delete my post? Lol. I posted a vs topic then edited it out.


----------



## Cookiedude777

I just thought there are some information here that people might like thats all lol


----------



## malufet

Brand new Universe vs JPX-7? I really wanted a Universe since forever but for 90 dollars more i can get a JPX-7 with piezo and USA made. 

I'm confused. lol


----------



## space frog

Actually, if you can buy a JPX-7 or a Universe, I don't think 90$ will get you broke lol... I'd go for the JPX-7


----------



## malufet

space frog said:


> Actually, if you can buy a JPX-7 or a Universe, I don't think 90$ will get you broke lol... I'd go for the JPX-7



thanks maybe i'll just buy a used universe. lol


How about two 1527 VS universe VS jpx-7?


----------



## Blue Orchids

I'm currently trying to choose between the Transparent White finish and the Natural finish for an Agile Custom 8 string Intrepid. 
I've not seen any photos of the intrepids in white, though, other than some concept art that someone posted here a while ago.
Nooby question, but just to be sure: is transparent white finish like a solid white? Or literally transparent? Thanks.

-Blue Orchids


----------



## Marrblade

Just wondering if there is a significant difference in build quality, they are relatively similar priced and both guitars intrigue me. Keep in mind its going to be a first 8, so I want it to be a good experience . Im probably gonna change the pups unless i'm really floored by the stocks, to bare knucks or lundgrens due to all the rant rave and great reviews they have recieved. Any information or experience you guys can give would be great. Gracias.


----------



## BrandonARC

Ive got a intrepid pro 828. Came with stock emg 808's. I havent had the money to change the pickups but i deff wanna switch to lundgrens as well. Im not fond of the pickups. As far as the guitar goes it plays well. Im curious to try the rg 2228 though.


----------



## Psycroptica

I know I'm probably not the most qualified to answer here, since I've never played an RGA8 before, but I felt compelled to chime in for Agile.

I have both an Agile Septor 727 and an Agile Intrepid 828, and I have to say that they're both really great guitars. In terms of tone, the 828 kicks ass. The combo of mahogany and rosewood yields a deep yet very pronounced sound (of course, my partner modded it with BKs). Even so, the stock pups aren't bad at all; they just simply aren't as good as BKs.

In terms of playability, the neck is wide (it _is_ an 8-string) but extremely comfortable, as it's also flat. That is, the back isn't as rounded as some other guitars', so it's much easier to hold (very smooth, too). 

The scale length is also not very hard to get used to, especially if you've got big hands. I don't have much of a problem playing it, and I say this as an Asian female with relatively small hands.

Overall, the build quality is pretty solid. Ours was delivered with no physical imperfections, so I'm pretty happy with it. I say "ours" because technically, the 828 is my partner's. However, I love his guitar so much that I just ordered a semi-custom Agile for myself. Totally worth the money.


----------



## Allhailpantera123

I use an Agile Interceptor 828 w/ Blackouts, and my other guitarist uses an RGA8. I've played both guitars, and although his is easier to play because it's smaller and has a shorter scale length, he finds mine to be more comfortable to play on, and I can tell you with absolute certainty after playing both abundantly that I prefer mine. It's a little harder to get used to, but the tone I get out of it is absolutely ridiculously amazing, even out of my 15 watt marshall practice amp. I can go down to E without it being flubby in the flightest, even with the stock .072 string. I play in F standard, and I got my guitar with the Blackouts, never thought once to change them so far, they're just amazing. Personally, I prefer my Agile tenfold, but of course not everyone's the same, so your taste might differ. Build quality's definitely not an issue with either of them.


----------



## Kali Yuga

I'm not regretting my RGA8 as a first plunge 8-string. I've never had a guitar over 25.5" scale until this RGA8 either, but it feels much more comfortable than shorter scales. But, I think 28" would be pushing it for me, and anything longer would be unusable. If you get the RGA8 you HAVE to change the stock pickups though. You would also need to get rings or covers to switch to passives, while with Agile there are plenty of models with passive cavities.


----------



## Eric Christian

Marrblade said:


> Just wondering if there is a significant difference in build quality, they are relatively similar priced and both guitars intrigue me. Keep in mind its going to be a first 8, so I want it to be a good experience . Im probably gonna change the pups unless i'm really floored by the stocks, to bare knucks or lundgrens due to all the rant rave and great reviews they have recieved. Any information or experience you guys can give would be great. Gracias.


 
I played an Agile Interceptor Pro 727 with EMG's and a fake Floyd. Agile makes a nice neck-through guitar. That said, it really depends on which Agile 828 you're looking at because that term describes two seperate models, the Intrepid and Interceptor with many different bridge and pickup combinations priced from $499.99 up to $1,095.95. I'd considered buying the Interceptor Pro 828 but I've had really bad experiences with Kahler bridges in the past. I know you can block it off with the set screw but I know I'd want to use it and I'm betting it wouldn't stay in tune.

Anyway, I initially purchased an RGA8 and now I have an RG2228 as well. Both of them are absolutely incredible guitars with flat expansive necks, nice fat frets and the bridge makes tuning a breeze. I have to laugh, when I pickup a Strat or Les Paul at the music shop and play it feels like I'm holding a Banjo neck. lol... At this point all I need to do is upgrade the pickups in the RGA8 with some BKP's or Lundgren's. Best thing is try before you buy. You should consider a Schecter 8 string as well, it might be the right guitar for you. Also look into Guerilla Guitars. Rock On!


----------



## Legion

I'm getting into djent and I'll be getting a 7 string soon. It'll primarily be a recording instrument. I'll be needing an extended scale length because I like my strings tight, not to mention the added clarity. Which do you think I should get?

TRUST ME I've used the searchbar. Still confused as HELL.

Current options within my price range(about 800-ish USD):
Schecter C7 Custom
Schecter C7 Blackjack ATX
Schecter C7 Hellraiser
Schecter C7 Loomis

Now the primary concern is that the guitar shouldn't really be a one trick pony. A little versatility would be good.

Wood choice: Loomis is ash, and with the relatively bright EMGs it should be damn articulate but somehow I feel it won't give me the smoothness/warmth I want in the neck pickup lead tone. The others are mahogany,I'm not sure they'll give me the clarity you need for djent.

Pickups: Most people seem to like Blackouts so much more than EMGs. Or are passive pickups better(as in the C7 Custom)?

I'm gravitating towards the Blackjack as of now. Some djenty clips of the blackjack sound really nice. 

I cannot try any of these guitars since I'm in India. Very hard to come by these guitars. I'll be getting one from the US in a month or two.
So what do you think I should do?

Thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## lDEATHl

Washburn signature series WV540VASI vs. Jackson KV2 (current model)

by the way does anybody know if Jackson is stopping production of the standard King V KV5FR? there is none on the website.


----------



## simulclass83

lDEATHl said:


> Washburn signature series WV540VASI vs. Jackson KV2 (current model)
> 
> by the way does anybody know if Jackson is stopping production of the standard King V KV5FR? there is none on the website.


Go for the Jackson, I'd say, although I may be a little bias...


----------



## space frog

@legion Id go for the blackjack. never tried the loomis or the custom, but my experience with the blackjack gave me a solid GAS. the ebony fretboard is awesome. best would be to try em all though, but since you cant, id suggest the blackjack. i tried the hellraiser and thought the rosewood was kinda wack and the guitar was much heavier. also, the blackouts are just flat out amazing.


----------



## Legion

I see. Thank you for replying. Much appreciated.


----------



## klinic

*EDIT: Just to clarify, I'm not trying to get you to pick which guitar I get. I just don't want to realize months later that, despite the fact that it's got my ideal neck, the ET Guitars model just isn't built to the same level of quality as you would get from Carvin. I really want this to be the last guitar I need to buy. I probably will buy more. But I never want to be ABLE to upgrade. I want it to be like if I ever got a signature guitar, or an LACS built for me or something (in a dream situation. ) that it would be pretty much the same quality, and not some major upgrade from it.*

A while back I made a thread (or maybe even a few) about getting a custom 7 Stringer built. I was serious then, and I'm serious now, but it's just been a long journey to get to getting it built, and I was already planning ahead a reasonable amount.

I'm nearly there now, but one more option came to mind, a Carvin. It's either a Carvin semi-custom or a full custom from ET Guitars at the moment.

I'll have a long specs down the bottom, but it'll be your basic mahogany body, quilted maple top, maple neck, rosewood fretboard, floyd rose (or floyd Rose style)

I've never played a Carvin neck and I was planning on getting an Ibanez Universe profile neck for the ET one. How does Carvin compare? What sort of neck would be most similar to it that I could try out in a store?

Anyway, this thing is going to be a professional instrument, I plan on using it for years and years and doing plenty of gigging with it. I don't think it'll be seeing an airplane (no illusions of becoming a rockstar) but it will see a lot of gigging in Australia. *I really want a lifelong companion in this guitar, who is going to give me that?*


*Specs for the Carvin:*

DC747C
Right Handed
Floyd Rose Tremolo 1851 $

LN - Floyd Rose Locking Nut	56 $
MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body	95 $
BGB - Black Gloss Back & Sides	40 $
TF - Tung-Oiled Satin Neck & Body	0 $
QSS - Umber Stain - Sunset Burst Quilt	458 $
DTS - Deep Triple Step Stain/Color Process	150 $
5MW - Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes	185 $
QPH - Quilted Maple Headstock Matches Body Color	49 $
RWF - Rosewood Fingerboard	0 $
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	76 $
-C26B - C26 Bridge Pickup	0 $
-C26NA - C26 Neck Pickup/Center AP13 Pickup	0 $
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard)	0 $
32 - Two Coil Splitting Switches	40 $
-1056 - Elixer Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)	0 $
WL - White Logo	0 $
SL - Dunlop Straplocks	20 $
SL - Dunlop Straplocks	20 $

*ET Guitars Specs*

Right Handed 7 String
Scale Length: 25.5"
No. of frets: 24
Locking Nut / Fixed Nut: Locking Nut

Headstock orientation: Reverse
Headstock Finish: Quilted Maple Laminate (to match body)
Fretboard Wood: Rosewood (dyed black)

Fretboard Finish: none
Fretboard Radius: 430mm
Fretboard Binding: Figured maple
Neck Timber: Maple/Wenge
Neck Construction: 5 Piece
Neck Profile: Ibanez Universe Prestige
Neck Finish: Satin

Heel Type: AANJ
Frets: Xtra Jumbo
Fret material: Stainless
Inlays: None, Tree of Life or Disappearing Pyramids.
Inlay Material: Peal/Abalone
Side Dots: Black.


Body Shape: RGA Prestige
Bridge: Floyd Rose
Pickup Configuration: Humbucker/Humbucker
Body Timber: Mahogany
Laminate Top: Quilted Maple
Binding: Figured Maple
Finish: Dye/Grain Enhancement


----------



## Dark_Matter

I could have sworn if you're not in america you'd have to pay out the ass for a Carvin...

I'd go for the Carvin. I had a CT6 and it was amazing.


----------



## klinic

Dark_Matter said:


> I could have sworn if you're not in america you'd have to pay out the ass for a Carvin...
> 
> I'd go for the Carvin. I had a CT6 and it was amazing.



Mmm, me too, which was ORIGINALLY why I discovered ET Guitars. But then on their website they claimed that it would only be about $3000 for it in Australia. Including shipping and everything.


----------



## Mordacain

klinic said:


> Mmm, me too, which was ORIGINALLY why I discovered ET Guitars. But then on their website they claimed that it would only be about $3000 for it in Australia. Including shipping and everything.



I can't say about ET's quality firsthand, though I did peruse them for possibility of a neck replacement when I had an RG1527. I have heard very good things about ET though. 

Carvin is quite high quality. I'm not sure if I would put them dead up against Custom Shop quality but for semi-custom work its very good (better than anything I currently play). 

I think more important in your decision making process here is which neck will you be more comfortable with? Carvin's necks are decidedly bigger than the Ibanez profile you'll get with ET. That's what I would use to make my decision were it me.


----------



## lDEATHl

2k for a KV2 vs 2k for a cutom built job?

KV2 vs Dean Angel of Deth?


----------



## klinic

Mordacain said:


> I can't say about ET's quality firsthand, though I did peruse them for possibility of a neck replacement when I had an RG1527. I have heard very good things about ET though.
> 
> Carvin is quite high quality. _I'm not sure if I would put them dead up against Custom Shop qualit_y but for semi-custom work its very good (better than anything I currently play).
> 
> I think more important in your decision making process here is which neck will you be more comfortable with? Carvin's necks are decidedly bigger than the Ibanez profile you'll get with ET. That's what I would use to make my decision were it me.



Hmmm. :/ Maybe if I ring up Ibanez and ask REALLY nicely?


----------



## Dark_Matter

klinic said:


> Hmmm. :/ Maybe if I ring up Ibanez and ask REALLY nicely?



...ask really nicely for...what exactly?


----------



## Mordacain

Dark_Matter said:


> ...ask really nicely for...what exactly?



I was curious about what was meant as well...clarifications OP?


----------



## Deadnightshade

klinic said:


> Hmmm. :/ Maybe if I ring up Ibanez and ask REALLY nicely?



1)Form a band
2)Get famous
3)DEMAND Ibanez to make you a custom
4)???
5)Profit


----------



## klinic

The Custom Shop part was meant to be highlighted. :/ I was implying that I beg them to make me a custom. 

I know ET Guitars will get me the neck closest to what I want. :/ I was just pondering whether Carvin would get me that much closer to LACS quality that it would be worth the different neck type.


----------



## Mordacain

klinic said:


> The Custom Shop part was meant to be highlighted. :/ I was implying that I beg them to make me a custom.
> 
> I know ET Guitars will get me the neck closest to what I want. :/ I was just pondering whether Carvin would get me that much closer to LACS quality that it would be worth the different neck type.



As far as I've heard, ET's quality is outstanding and they use Ibanez designs, so I think they'd get much closer to LACS style & quality.

That's no to say Carvin's aren't great, as they are but they're really a different beast than a Ibanez (or ET)


----------



## klinic

Mordacain said:


> As far as I've heard, ET's quality is outstanding and they use Ibanez designs, so I think they'd get much closer to LACS style & quality.
> 
> That's no to say Carvin's aren't great, as they are but they're really a different beast than a Ibanez (or ET)



Thanks for the reassurance. No matter how many times people keep telling me I can't shake off the worry that it just won't be close enough to LACS quality. :/


----------



## Dark_Matter

A custom made by a reputable luthier is always going to be good. Many customs are made to just as high of a standard as LACS customs are, you just need to make sure you go with the right custom shop.


----------



## Jogeta

i have heard that ET guitars are....... out of this world.


----------



## klinic

Jogeta said:


> i have heard that ET guitars are....... out of this world.



...not sure how to take this. ._.


----------



## godblessthismess

Sorry, this is the third time I'm posting this, but, I keep dropping it in the wrong places. Sorry guys, I'm a new comer.

Anyways...
I'm hoping my ss.org friends with experience with either/or/both guitars could give me some insight.
Please make a case, and let me know which one to pick & WHY?

Thanks people


----------



## space frog

^err... i would help if your message showed properly, but just as i see you dunno which one to choose btwn Blackjack and ESP. As I already said, I loved playing the blackjack. Having no experience with the ESP I can only say that you prolly wouldn't be disappointed with the Blackjack, but that depends on all the specs you want or not that i can't see since your message kinda bugs...


----------



## thuglyduckling2

so ive been looking for a new 7 like crazy and ive weighed out a lot of options....i love ibanez i love how thin the necks are im aware this ibby stated is a bass wood body/shity pups but im cool with that pups are replaceable.
i looked into the loomis but figured its neck is close to the c-7 which i hate.....so after more lookin and what not i came across the rc7g...its looks pro and is advertised to have the "thinnest neck in the world" or some shit.. has anyone had experience with both of these guitars? could you recommend one over the other for just hands down better playability? AHHHHHHHHHH 

help appreciated much love mike


----------



## thuglyduckling2

i also hear the ebmm jp7 is quite nice as well but i also have never played one...just an axis which was awesome....


----------



## Quitty

I've never tried a 2127, but the 1527 is as thick as my thumb, which is quite ridiculous when you think of it. Great neck.


----------



## Jeggs

This is the thickness of my RC7. Jazz III pick.


----------



## thuglyduckling2

@jeggs holy crap thats thin! how mch did you pay if you dont mind me asking and how does she play/sound? and as far as i know the g has taller frets or something i really dont know as i do not have much experience with this guitar


----------



## Jeggs

thuglyduckling2 said:


> @jeggs holy crap thats thin! how mch did you pay if you dont mind me asking and how does she play/sound? and as far as i know the g has taller frets or something i really dont know as i do not have much experience with this guitar




Sorry, I was thinking of the RC7x(or something), this is the G model, with the funky graphics and stuff.
I bought it used, so payed around 1600usd(This actually pretty cheap compared to the price of a new one here in Norway).
It sounds great IMO, and it's so easy to play on I almost consider it cheating ^^


----------



## thuglyduckling2

Jeggs said:


> Sorry, I was thinking of the RC7x(or something), this is the G model, with the funky graphics and stuff.
> I bought it used, so payed around 1600usd(This actually pretty cheap compared to the price of a new one here in Norway).
> It sounds great IMO, and it's so easy to play on I almost consider it cheating ^^


sorry for my stupidity but are you saying the model you are using in that picture is the rc7g?


----------



## Jeggs

thuglyduckling2 said:


> sorry for my stupidity but are you saying the model you are using in that picture is the rc7g?



Yep, that's right!


----------



## thuglyduckling2

yea thats a steal lol.....last ?, how is the trem to that of an ibanez? and do you know the if the rc7x has a thicker neck?


----------



## Jeggs

thuglyduckling2 said:


> yea thats a steal lol.....how is the trem to that of an ibanez?




I gotta say I actually prefer the Ibanez ones, but I have been playing on Ibanez' for 8 years before I bought this one. So my opinion might be a little brainwashed because of that.

I haven't had any problem with this tho, whatsoever. Always stays in perfect tune, even after I really rape the trem


----------



## thuglyduckling2

lol sorry i edited the last question but i guess i didnt do it fast enough....anywho my last question was do you know the is the rc7x has a thicker neck?


----------



## Jeggs

I don't know tbh  I think they are the same, but I have never played the rc7x, so I can't say for sure :/


----------



## thuglyduckling2

hopefully someone will know :'( thank you for all your help though!


----------



## Jeggs

Anytime!


----------



## Saber_777

I know decently the RC7s, the G series has the Lo Pro trem, they tried starting to put one on the RC7x but the dude who made them died recently (R.I.P.) and they are having legal issues with this. The graphics obivously. The G has alot bigger frets, but re fretting would be a shit load cheaper. The X is made in Japan, but the G is a high end model and is made in the U.S.A., if you can afford it, I'd say the G, I am saving my pennies to get a X series. Tell us what you decide to go with though! I hope to get my Z soon.


----------



## jymellis

i say fukthedumshit get an old UV


----------



## Saber_777

jymellis said:


> i say fukthedumshit get an old UV


 
I swear if you are talking about me Jym.... The RC7 neck is thinner than the UV necks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

All_Shall_Rot said:


> I swear if you are talking about me Jym.... The RC7 neck is thinner than the UV necks!



O RLY?

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_...AAD0/S__Van9vn54/s512/2011-03-30 09.35.30.jpg

Since when are RC7Xs made in Japan?


----------



## jymellis

All_Shall_Rot said:


> I swear if you are talking about me Jym.... The RC7 neck is thinner than the UV necks!


 
didnt say they was thinner. just saying. if im dropping that kinda money on a 7, im getting a universe. prefer older.


----------



## thuglyduckling2

jymellis said:


> didnt say they was thinner. just saying. if im dropping that kinda money on a 7, im getting a universe. prefer older.



My buddy has a uv that vai used I really like it my prob with getting a used guitar is u can't make payments


----------



## rippedflesh89

jymellis said:


> prefer older.


 
sorry for the noob question, but why do people like the older UVs over the new ones? i eventually wanna get a UV, but i personally dont like the fact that all of the old UVs have smaller frets. newer UVs have larger frets and also come stock with the lo-pro edge again... sounds like a nice deal... what am i missing?? was there a neck profile change or something like that?


----------



## CooleyJr

RC7X vs RC7G, The RC7X neck is about 19.5mm at the 12th fret, while the RC7G neck is about 18-18.5mm. The frets are huge on the G, but not so much so on the X. The trem on the RC7G is the Lo TRS, and the one on the X is an OFR. The only other differences really, are on the G, the neck is sunk in lower, the back of the headstock is painted, the graphic, the back of the cutaway and lower horn are a little more sculpted, and the extra crop circle inlays.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Why don't you look for a used RG2127x or 2027x (rg series with piezos)

also mahogany-bodied


----------



## MaxOfMetal

rippedflesh89 said:


> sorry for the noob question, but why do people like the older UVs over the new ones? i eventually wanna get a UV, but i personally dont like the fact that all of the old UVs have smaller frets. newer UVs have larger frets and also come stock with the lo-pro edge again... sounds like a nice deal... what am i missing?? was there a neck profile change or something like that?



The older UV necks are thinner, flatter, and as you mentioned, equipped with smaller frets. Some folks just prefer the older neck shape, I know I do.

Throw in the fact you can pick up a 90's UV for half the price of a new one.

A lot of it is aesthetic as well. The older UVs just looked so much cooler.


----------



## rippedflesh89

MaxOfMetal said:


> A lot of it is aesthetic as well. The older UVs just looked so much cooler.


 
i agree... UV7BK green dot is such a beautiful guitar.... what is neck profile like now? does it have less shoulders than older UVs ('flatter' to me = less round = more shoulders)


----------



## asmegin_slayer

MaxOfMetal said:


> The older UV necks are thinner, flatter, and as you mentioned, equipped with smaller frets. Some folks just prefer the older neck shape, I know I do.
> 
> Throw in the fact you can pick up a 90's UV for half the price of a new one.
> 
> A lot of it is aesthetic as well. The older UVs just looked so much cooler.



Everything that Max said is quoted with truth. 

The neck is like Jennifer Aniston's legs. SEX, SEX, SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXX!!!!


----------



## Saber_777

MaxOfMetal said:


> O RLY?
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_AUupqRKmdSo/TZNAGiALyJI/AAAAAAAAAD0/S__Van9vn54/s512/2011-03-30%2009.35.30.jpg
> 
> Since when are RC7Xs made in Japan?


 
Made in Korea 
http://www.harmonycentral.com/products/124230
in 09, its what harmony central says. A review on it too.


----------



## Blind Theory

I'm a huge fan of the RGD2127z's from the ones I've tried out in stores. The necks are beyond comfortable and thin and the cut away is ridiculous! 
However, I am a BIG Rusty Cooley fan and avid Dean Guitars nut which is why I am actually going to be purchasing a USA Dean RC7 this upcoming week. I will definitely come back to this thread with a review between the two guitars, if you want me to.


----------



## Blind Theory

Alright, I got my USA RC7 today so I can tell you that, that is the route to go out of the two (in my opinion). 

The biggest differences would be the necks on the two. 
The RC7 has an extremely thin neck. The RGD does as well but it isn't quite this thin. I don't know how to explain it. It isn't like picking between a baseball bat and paper. It's more like picking between cardboard and paper...if that makes sense. haha
The scale length of the neck is a bit different as well. The RC7 has a 25.5' scale length and the RGD is an inch longer at 26.5'. It isn't a huge difference really. The stretches in your lower register are going to be a bit further but with a few hours of play you should adjust to it easily if you go that route. 

BOTH guitars have DEEP cut aways so access to your upper register for solos and stuff is no problem AT ALL. I think both bodies are comfortable. The RC7 body is a little bit smaller than the RGD body from what I remember. 

The pickups are also another difference. These depend on whether or not you want actives or passives. The RC7 has EMG 707's in it and the RGD has custom passives made specifically for the RGD series. 

Regardless of what route you go, you won't be disappointed. Both guitars are incredible to say the least.


----------



## Jakke

Need help choosing, BC Rich Jr V 7 (the purple), or trying to get an Epiphone V 7? 

I'm planning to change pickups either way, so that's not an issue


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Which one the Damien Elite or the Omen Extreme? Based solely on looks. Pickups will be switched out for some rails in either one so don't take notice of the covered EMGs.










Sorry about the unnecessary thread in the guitar forum. It was just that I know some people don't like to make a post and would rather just click a vote button. Although posting here I'll probably get more people to chime in. Stupid making a thread.


----------



## MistaSnowman

Hi all...I'm a newbie to the forum and I need a little help in choosing my first 7; between the Ibanez RGA7 or Ibanez RG7321. Although I consider myself a novice, I like to play hard rock and blues. I am aware that the RGA7 has active pickups and RG7321 does not but outside of that, I know little else about the two. Any thoughts or advice are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jakke

LeviathanKiller said:


> Which one the Damien Elite or the Omen Extreme? Based solely on looks. Pickups will be switched out for some rails in either one so don't take notice of the covered EMGs.



I'd say the Damien Elite


----------



## space frog

Damien cuz it is a better guitar. Even though the pups dont matter, I reckon the build quality is better on the Damien.

Frogdit: I know you said based on looks, but both are as pretty to me, so i thought you might want to play it as well as watch it


----------



## malufet

Wanted a white 7 lately, RC7X or 1527M?


----------



## space frog

^Blackjack ATX C-7


----------



## Bouillestfu

I've been in the market for a 7-string for a while and the kind users over at Ultimate-Guitar guided me to this forum and to Rondo Music's Agile series. After drooling for countless hours in the catalog I've narrowed it down to 2 models. The Interceptor 727 EB Black Flame and the (Semi Custom) Ghost Pro.

From experience which would be a better model to navigate to? I've never used an Explorer Style guitar before. Are they comfortable to play (seated and standing)? Are both guitars well balanced; will the guitar tilt when strapped? Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Skanky

I own an Interceptor. Definitely comfy to play sitting and standing. Was lighter than I expected when I first got it, but then, I owned a Carvin V220T which weighed a ton. While standing (with a strap), I've never noticed this guitar wanting to 'tilt'. It's very easy to manage.

Sorry, Can't compare it to a Ghost for ya, but I give the Interceptor a big thumbs up for all other aspects.


----------



## RandyE9

I just got my Interceptor pro on Thursday, I recommend it 100%!


----------



## sell2792

Both are excellent! I really like the shape of the Ghost compared to an Explorer. The only problem I could forsee with it though is possibly the neck dropping when you stand with it. Simple fix though, and I think getting the semi-custom options makes it the way to go if you dont mind waiting for it.


----------



## Rick

I would rather go with the Interceptor. 

That being said, I have a custom Interceptor so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

I have a Septor Pro Elite (same as Interceptor only with a Hipshot bridge instead of the trem) and it is very comfy to play sitting or standing, I can't really say anything about the Ghost as I'm not really a fan of Explorer body shapes.


----------



## Nile

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...-custom-agile-7-string-ghost.html#post2417382

Or there is my custom one for less than a semi and it doesn't have the hideous regular headstock


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

I have an explorer. Fun as hell to play standing, but sitting down I find them un-comfortable, and hard to play. So it comes down to if you sit and play a lot. Some people find explorer's comfy sitting down ( I can't imagine why though), so play a few explorer shaped guitars sitting/ standing and see if you like how it balances. Of course that will change from guitar and model, but can give you a rough idea.

Also don't the Ghost models have a shorter scale?


----------



## fireheart82

i would buy Nile's guitar. it has the cool headstock as he says


----------



## Rick

Nile said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...-custom-agile-7-string-ghost.html#post2417382
> 
> Or there is my custom one for less than a semi and it doesn't have the hideous regular headstock



Quite nice, by the way.


----------



## josh pelican

Interceptor.


----------



## MikeH

+1 for the Interceptor.


----------



## myampslouder

Interceptor. or nile's guitar


----------



## thesamjbow

How do they sound?
The Hellraiser appeals to my wallet. The nearest dealer I can find unfortunately is an hour drive away - but the nearest ESP/LTD dealer is a two hour drive!  The Hellraiser is also about $200 cheaper. It also comes with the coil-splitting feature, which I imagine would really bring out the clean tones that I do use on occasion.
...but I would freaking love a heavy metal Les Paul xD which is where the EC-1000 comes in. I'm mostly a rhythm player so the singlecut's lack of upper-fret playability doesn't bother me a whole lot. I've also heard that LTD's quality is higher than that of a Schecters, which should more than make up for the $200 price difference, right?

What do you guys think?


----------



## yingmin

Really, they're almost the exact same guitar. Play them both and see what you like. Personally, I prefer Schecters to LTDs. The Schecter also comes in a Les Paul shape, albeit more rounded. Somewhat ironically, they call it the Solo.


----------



## Mordacain

Not sure if I agree about the price / quality difference. Are you just looking for guitars with EMGs stock?

I've had a C-1 Classic and an EC-1000 Deluxe. I parted with both after awhile, though the LTD only stayed around a couple of weeks. LTD has a thinner neck, like a Fender thin C profile. The Schecter is beefier all way around. My C-1 had better quality IMO though both were nice.


----------



## thesamjbow

I'm pretty intent on EMGs at this point. I love the feeling of being punched in the chest by my pickups whenever I play a heavy riff x)
I took a glance at the Hellraiser Solo-6 but I wasn't a huge fan of the body, really. It does look pretty hot in white though...
The threat of a baseball-bat neck doesn't bother me at all either since I have rather large hands.
Perhaps I will just play both, although the thought of driving so far to try them both out doesn't seem much fun at all :/

On a side note... would anyone EVER buy a guitar from Futureshop? They're the closest 'dealer' of Schecters xD


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Schecter all the way man. Plus the Schecters don't have as much abalone binding which I cannot stand. Honestly both are pretty equal, but I think the Shecter has an edge on looks and overall feel (my taste), but LTD (ONLY in Vintage Black) has ebony which is an absolute win. As stated before in this thread play both. Maybe some of your friends have these axes? Either way play both and decide...preferably side by side if you can.


----------



## troyguitar

Why not? Buying it from anywhere outside of a small private shop is essentially the same. They get a box from Schecter, they send the box to you without even opening it. Unless their return policy sucks, buying online is the same regardless of the dealer in general.


----------



## thesamjbow

My concerns with buying at Futureshop are that idk what they really have for techs - I would probably have to take it elsewhere if it needed a proper setup. I also don't know if they would let me play the guitar in-store (although I imagine they would...)


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

thesamjbow said:


> My concerns with buying at Futureshop are that idk what they really have for techs - I would probably have to take it elsewhere if it needed a proper setup. I also don't know if they would let me play the guitar in-store (although I imagine they would...)


 If a store doesn't let you play before you buy that's when you tell them to go fuck themselves . Set the guitar up yourself then. I like to mess around with that occasionally. Plus if you do it you find what works, and what doesn't work for you ( such as action height).


----------



## thesamjbow

haha fair enough  looks like I'll be trying out a schecter soon, then. Thx for the help everyone  keep a rockin


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

thesamjbow said:


> haha fair enough  looks like I'll be trying out a schecter soon, then. Thx for the help everyone  keep a rockin


That's why we're here. By the way just a heads up don't just play a hellrasier. Look into some others like Hellraiser special ( no coil taps, but creme binding), Solo-6 Hellraiser, Solo-6 Custom ( or Damien), ATX, I could go on but my point is you seem dead set on a C-1 Hellraiser which is fine, but don't limit yourself. While you're there you might as well play a few other Shecters. Who knows you may walk out with something you didn't plan to and say "wow this thing is awesome"


----------



## thesamjbow

Well I was actually considering a Hellraiser C-7 as well. The only band I listen to a lot that uses 7s is Nevermore, and a bit of Lacuna Coil, so I'm not sure if a 7 is up my alley or not.

Edit: If you've seen any of my other posts on this website you'll know how indecisive I am xD and I apolagize for that  if I try too many guitars I will never decide!!


----------



## sell2792

Id say get an Eclipse, preferably one without the abalone.. They make one in vintage black with gold hardware and EMGs too, so thats pretty much prefect.


----------



## thesamjbow

Does the abalone on the neck hinder movement along the fretboard? (is it sticky?)


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

thesamjbow said:


> Does the abalone on the neck hinder movement along the fretboard? (is it sticky?)


No, but in light it shines like a bitch and gets VERY annoying.


----------



## thesamjbow

Lol I've only ever seen it in pictures and it looks gorgeous to me, didn't think it was so reflective  I'll keep that in mind for sure.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

thesamjbow said:


> Lol I've only ever seen it in pictures and it looks gorgeous to me, didn't think it was so reflective  I'll keep that in mind for sure.


LTD DELUXE SERIES EC-1000FM Amber Sunburst w/Duncans 6-String Electric Guitar look at this
Now try playing that while it shines . I can't


----------



## sell2792

Yeaah, its not uncomfortable or anything and it doesn't hinder your playing, but its overly obnoxious


----------



## thesamjbow

lol wow... the entire neck glows like an angel descending from heaven or something :/ yeah I can definately see how that would be an incredible pain. If I were to buy an EC-1000 I'd probably get the silverburst one then


----------



## thesamjbow

Another of many sidenotes  Does Schecter still sell their Hellraiser C-1s with fretboards that match the body color? The black finish on their website appears to show the guitar with an ebony fretboard but the tech specs list it as rosewood for all finishes, and the white and black cherry finishes only appear to have plain rosewood fretboards. On their old website I recall the black cherry finish having a red fretboard, as seen here:
Buy Schecter Hellraiser C-1 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## Miek

That looks like a weird photo of a really richly colored rosewood, and I think all Hellraisers have rosewood, but they might've changed that since I last looked.
As a note, I've generally had better luck with LTDs than with Schecters, by my LTDs have all been at least a few years old, and my terrible terrible Schecter was a 2007, so they could've improved their QC by now, and LTD could've gotten worse.


----------



## thesamjbow

I can't find any other pictures of Hellraisers with red necks, so I'm guessing that you're right on that.


----------



## zimbloth

yingmin said:


> Really, they're almost the exact same guitar. Play them both and see what you like. Personally, I prefer Schecters to LTDs. The Schecter also comes in a Les Paul shape, albeit more rounded. Somewhat ironically, they call it the Solo.



This. They're both basically the same guitar, most likely built by the same people. I like them both. The EC-1000 has a thinner neck than the C-1 Hellraiser, but the quality/woods/tone is more or less the same.


----------



## JesterMasque

CooleyJr said:


> RC7X vs RC7G, ...The trem on the RC7G is the Lo TRS, and the one on the X is an OFR. The only other differences really, are on the G, the neck is sunk in lower...


The thing I love about the RC7G is how low everything is compared to my RG1527. I wanted to get the RC7X, but now reading this kinda makes me just want to go for an RC7G, unless the X still has that "low, tight" feeling the G has.

I guess my question is this: Will the RC7X be more like my RG or will it still feel the RC7G?

PS My old lead guitarist had the RC7G and I played it every opportunity I had. It was the only other 7-string I loved more than my RG1527 (mine is a pre-J-Craft Prestige).


----------



## Legion

*K7APEX2-*

-A BIT cheaper
-has passive pickups (which I somehow prefer)

*Blackjack ATX C7*

-Has the 26.5 scale length
-Has consistently great reviews

*My dilemma*
My problem is that I prefer passives but don't mind actives, and prefer a 26.5 scale but don't mind 25.5. 
I'm looking for CLEAR tone under high gain, but great cleans and mid gain tones too: it needs to be a very very versatile instrument for recording.
Yes, this is going to almost completely be a recording instrument, I don't really gig much.

Which guitar do you think is the smarter choice? I mean in terms of wood quality/build quality and craftsmanship etc etc which is the better guitar overall?

Thanks!


----------



## MapleLeaf97

Evening, djentlemen. I am here with a request. I went to my local music store today and tried 2 7-strings, and an 8 string. I will list them and what I thought, and then ask you good people if you have any input (I am planning on buying a 7 or 8 soon..) 

*1) Ernie Ball JP7*: I can't afford it, I won't get it, but here's what I thought anyways: 
- It was the most comfortable neck of the two 7's
- Best sounding pickups. 
- Maybe a little more expensive than it's worth. ($2395.99 CAD)
- Personally, I don't see the practical use for a piezo on a low B string

*2) Ibanez ARZ307*: 
- Despite the action being incredibly low, the fret buzz didn't take away from the tone. Compared to the other two, it was the worst sounding (to my ears), but it was also good for the money (499.99 CAD)
- The curve at the neck joint to the body (neck-thru) was actually really comfortable.
- It was a little uncomfortable reaching past the 18th fret, as with most guitars, but it was also not quite impossible to do so
- The tension on the strings was very loose, however that could just be the individual guitar. It was stock, so if that is how Ibanez ships them, then this part can only really be judged good or bad by the individual player. Personally, I thought the extra slack on the strings was good.
- Far from the best pickups

*3) Ibanez RGA8
*- No surprise, the extra string called for a longer scale. It wasn't all that drastic, though.
- The neck was actually surprisingly thin, but the lacquer on the back held back some movement
- While the neck pickup was muddy, the bridge pickup did a decent job of voicing all the strings at the same time.
- Simple layout (3-way selector, volume knob, EQ switch), which I personally prefer.
- There was no diving of the neck, which I personally found surprising, as well the guitar was surprisingly light.

--------------------------
It seems that it should be mentioned that I was playing through an Orange Rockverb 10 MKII and the matching PPC412C cab.

Maybe this will help some people? 
I was actually hoping that some of you might have experience with these guitars, and may also be able to add to the information/comments. I'm looking to buy either the ARZ307 or RGA8, and any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## ZXIIIT

I've only played a Ibanez ARZ307 and a RGA8, I'm not really into 8 strings, but it was nice, definitely consider getting a ARZ307, it's easy to change the pickups and won't break your bank.


----------



## rekab

ARZ307 is set neck, not neck thru.. Other than that you are comparing apples to oranges a little bit.. 
The ARZ is a shorter scale 7 (25") and the RGA8 is a mid scale 8 (27"). 
Either one is a solid choice of guitar, but are not at all the same thing. This comes down to wanting an 8 or a 7.. If budget is an issue, go with the ARZ, but keep in mind that short scale will not allow you to downtune (an intonate) to what the RGA8 will.


----------



## Just A Box

Keep in mind that the JP7 and the ARZ are the same scale length. Perhaps the ARZ was tuned down, but the string tension (if they shipped with comparable string gauge sets) should be the same on both.

Stock Ibanez pickups are average at best unless you spend over $1500 or get a signature model.

I'm looking at an ARZ307 myself, as I trust Ibanez above most other manufacturers to make a 7 string LP style guitar with a neck that's more in line with a shred guitar than a traditional LP. I've got to get rid of a pistol to fund it, though. 

So, if the JP is out, did you have anything else in mind for a seven or 8 other than Ibanez?


----------



## MapleLeaf97

Just A Box said:


> Keep in mind that the JP7 and the ARZ are the same scale length. Perhaps the ARZ was tuned down, but the string tension (if they shipped with comparable string gauge sets) should be the same on both.
> 
> Stock Ibanez pickups are average at best unless you spend over $1500 or get a signature model.
> 
> I'm looking at an ARZ307 myself, as I trust Ibanez above most other manufacturers to make a 7 string LP style guitar with a neck that's more in line with a shred guitar than a traditional LP. I've got to get rid of a pistol to fund it, though.
> 
> So, if the JP is out, did you have anything else in mind for a seven or 8 other than Ibanez?



Actually, yeah. Over the summer I played the ESP SC208, which was pretty sweet. It;s not terribly expensive, but I didn't really like how it sounded..


----------



## JPhoenix19

The ARZ307 is a great guitar IMO. Once I threw some thicker strings on it and lowered the pickups I had mine rockin'. If you're looking for a good new 7-string that's not a super-strat i'd recommend it. I've never played an RGA8 so I can't comment on it.

Oh, and I drop-tuned mine a whole step down (A standard) and even did drop G and it was fine.


----------



## MapleLeaf97

Methinks the ARZ is seeming like the better option


----------



## space frog

^Even though you prefer passives, I think you would love the Blackouts on the Blackjack, they are flatout amazing.


----------



## Bouillestfu

*Agile Interceptor Pro 727*
700$

+Baritone 27'' scale
+Cheaper
+More versatile (Baritone scale/Floyd/24frets)
+Wider selection of finishes/necks/pick-ups

= Some HATE them and some LOVE them (who to trust?)

-Something feels wrong about not being able to try one out first.

*ESP/LTD H-1007*
800$

+Tried it beforehand. 
+Felt amazing in my hands especially seeming as it was the first time I actually took the time to play (properly) with a 7-string.
+Have only heard great reviews of these
+Sexiest of the 3 IMO

-Most Expensive of the 3
-Not a Baritone as I was looking for
-No Floyd/Tremolo/Whammy

*Ibanez S7420*
700$
+Best body (don't know about Agile lol) I loved the curves and the general shape of it.
+Cheaper (on Par with Agile)
+Great reviews here as well.

-Not a fan of the pick-ups (those can always be swapped)
-Not a fan of the Output jack on the top of the body.
-Not a Baritone as I was looking for


This would be my first 7-string ever.

Thanks in advance, your loyal subject. ME!


----------



## smokeysteve22

*Schecter Damien 6 (£456)*

Bolt on Maple neck with rosewood fingerboard
Basswood Body
25.5" Scale length, 24 X-Jumbo Frets
Black Pearl Bat inlays
EMG HZ H4/H4A Pickups
TOM w/Thru-body
Grover tuners
Satin Black finish

VS

*Schecter Demon-6 (£420)*


Construction: Bolt-On
Body: Mahogany
Neck: Maple
Scale: 25.5&#8221;
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Frets: 24 X-Jumbo
Inlays: Gothic Cross
Binding: No
Pickups: Duncan Designed Active HB-105&#8217;s
Electronics: Vol/Tone/3-way Switch
Bridge: Tune-o-matic
Tuners: Schecter Black Nickel
Hardware: Black Nickel

VS

*Schecter Omen Extreme (£388) + EMG 81/60 pick-up change*

CONSTRUCTION/SCALE: Bolt-on /25.5&#8221;
BODY: Basswood w/ Figured Maple Top
NECK/FINGERBOARD: Maple/Rosewood
FRETS: 24 Jumbo
INLAYS: Vector
PICKUPS: 2 Schecter High Output Alnico humbuckers
ELECTRONICS: Vol/Tone/3-Way
BRIDGE: Licensed Floyd Rose Locking Tremolo
BINDING: Creme (body, neck, headstock)
TUNERS: Schecter
HARDWARE: Black Chrome
COLOUR: Black Cherry (BCH)

Thanks.


----------



## space frog

@my fellow montrealer bouillestfu, I'd go for the Interceptor. I have an Agile Intrepid 828 myself, and I had the same fear as you before buying it, the fact that I couldn't try it.
One thing you MUST know though, is that Kurt, the dude at Rondo, will answer any of your questions within 24 hours by e-mail and that if you don't like you guitar for any reason, you can send it back. check their return policies, it's pretty nice. But for the same cash as any of the factory guitars you mentioned, it's a much better axe IMO.

Also, you must know that you have to get a hard shell case and that shipping will be around 100-150$, but they will pay the VAT taxes and customs for you. I'd still recommend it.


----------



## gunsxofxsummer

Hey all, first post on here. I'm this || close to buying my first 7 sting (waiting on paypal bank xfer). My friend suggested an Agile guitar and so i browsed their sites and did some research and fell in love. I think they'll be just what i need for a beginner 7stringer. i Have my eyes set on the Interceptor Pro 727. But i found something confusing...

This -
Agile Interceptor Pro-B 727 EB Tribal Red at RondoMusic.com

is the one i decided on. 

This - 
Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Tribal Red at RondoMusic.com

is the same thing with EMG's

what i can't understand is why there's a $110 dollar difference between the two. The blackouts can't be the only difference. Maybe i'm missing something. aren't blackouts cheaper than EMG's? maybe i'm missing something...


----------



## space frog

^Blackouts make a small difference, and iirc the B for the Pro-B models meant they are the latest models, while Pro models are models for the previous production wave. The "B" ups the price by about 50 bucks I think, and the Blackouts too, so there goes your ~100$ difference. I remember asking Kurt about that and that's what he told me. Also congrats, nice 7 string guitar you get there. I've always wanted one!


----------



## gunsxofxsummer

ah, it's all so clear. the old last years model deal. I'm still going with the more expensive one. and thanks. i hope to have it hooked up and playing soon. Agile's reputation is incredible so i dont think i'll be let down


----------



## Jakke

gunsxofxsummer said:


> ah, it's all so clear. the old last years model deal. I'm still going with the more expensive one. and thanks. i hope to have it hooked up and playing soon. Agile's reputation is incredible so i dont think i'll be let down



it's a bit scary, agiles are almost like a cult here....


----------



## ibanezRG1527

sc-208 is a BAAAAAAAD idea with that 25.5" scale. i mean thats going to be the flubbiest thing youve ever heard. and its chinese crap. i say scrap that idea asap. the rga8 blows it away on all levels. hell, you can even get dimarzio 8 string pickups now (with EMG sized covers to look good!) and as we all know, nothing sounds better than DiMarzios in a Mahogany bodied ibanez

and i personally love the arz307 on paper but ive never played one so thats as much input as i can give


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Having just purchased an ARZ307, and having played an RGA8, I'd go with the ARZ by a long shot. Both are awesome, but the ARZ is more resonant, and has better pickups, IMO. Either way, buying a new guitar is always fun, so whatever you go with, enjoy!


----------



## ibanezRG1527

MapleLeaf97 said:


> Actually, yeah. Over the summer I played the ESP SC208, which was pretty sweet. It;s not terribly expensive, but I didn't really like how it sounded..



just so i dont look crazy with my post about the sc-208, THIS is what i was replying to


----------



## SwampAshSpecial

Ibanez S7420 /w a DiMarzio Blaze Custom in the bridge - £400
vs
Ibanez RG1527 stock £250


----------



## Jakke

SwampAshSpecial said:


> Ibanez S7420 /w a DiMarzio Blaze Custom in the bridge - £400
> vs
> Ibanez RG1527 stock £250



the 1527, 'cause that's a prestige, and the S7420 is not. There's really a miles difference between them quality wise, it's like comparing an ESP and an LTD.

So for that price, it's almost criminal not to take the 1527...

You'll have to change the pickups though, but you can get some nice DM:s or SD for under 150 £. So there's not much discussion really.

RG1527: Better guitar, hand built by team J- craft, lower price than a non-prestige...

S7420: Higher cost for an inferior guitar, high upcharge for a pickup that costs less than that, factory built...

I trust you to do the right thing

My prestige is the nicest guitar I've ever played


----------



## JosephAOI

Hey guys, I'm stuck on my first 8 string.  I've been looking around a lot and read and learned a lot but having never actually played one i'm still a bit confused. Currently i'm looking at the Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 830 and the 828. I know the only difference is the scale length but i'm not sure which is best for me. I'm probably gonna be using three tunings: standard, Drop E (Like Tosin), and half-step down. I know Tosin uses an RG2228 which has a 27" scale but Meshuggah uses half-step down with a 30" scale so which one would be better?


----------



## Leetlord

Ibanez 7420 Magenta Crush 7 string MIJ 
VS
Ibanez XTP700 black 6 string made in indonesia.

I play shred, tech death metal, fusion, and djenty stuff mostly.


----------



## Leetlord

JosephAOI said:


> Hey guys, I'm stuck on my first 8 string.  I've been looking around a lot and read and learned a lot but having never actually played one i'm still a bit confused. Currently i'm looking at the Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 830 and the 828. I know the only difference is the scale length but i'm not sure which is best for me. I'm probably gonna be using three tunings: standard, Drop E (Like Tosin), and half-step down. I know Tosin uses an RG2228 which has a 27" scale but Meshuggah uses half-step down with a 30" scale so which one would be better?


 I'd go with the 28 if you are used to a scale even smaller than that. You see, what they do is move the bridge back on the body in addition to making the neck longer and that is exaggerated more and more as the scale increases. Imagine playing your guitar as it is now with a slightly longer neck (if it was a 25.5) and the bridge is moved back on the body a couple inches. You should try to find a 27' to play on so you can decide if you would really want it any bigger.


----------



## JosephAOI

Leetlord said:


> I'd go with the 28 if you are used to a scale even smaller than that. You see, what they do is move the bridge back on the body in addition to making the neck longer and that is exaggerated more and more as the scale increases. Imagine playing your guitar as it is now with a slightly longer neck (if it was a 25.5) and the bridge is moved back on the body a couple inches. You should try to find a 27' to play on so you can decide if you would really want it any bigger.


Could the 28" hold those three tunings with maybe the same gauge strings (9-42, 54, 72 or 74)?


----------



## darko8139

This is going to be my first 7-string and i've done alot of research but I still cannot make up my mind.I figured 7string.org is the best place to ask.

the Agile
Agile Interceptor Pro-B 727 EB Tribal Red at RondoMusic.com

the schecter
https://www.instrumentpro.com/P-SCHHELLC7.html?PHPSESSID=6ffd7c22143f9ee5776cb0dd2f9efb78

color doesnt matter, I'll choose the color later.

Or maybe you can suggest me a guitar under 900$?

thank you for your time.


----------



## Vostre Roy

*Schecter Damien Elite 7 (700 + tx)

*Construction: Bolt on Maple neck with rosewood fingerboard
Body: Basswood
Scale: 26.5" Scale length
Inlay: Abalone Gothic Crosses w/ Stained Cross at 12th Fret 
Pickups: EMG 81-7/85-7 
Bridge: TOM w/Thru-body
Tuner: Grover tuners

VS

*ESP/LTD MH-417 (750 + tx)*

Construction: Neck-thru body maple neck with rosewood fingerboard
Body: Mahogany
Scale: 25.5
Inlays: Gothic Cross
Pickups: EMG 81-7/707
Bridge: TOM w/Thru Body
Tuners: Grover Tuners



Ok, so right now I'm looking to buy myself a new axe soon, after some research, those are the two that I'll hunt after, as they are in my price range. Only problem is that I can't get an LTD in a shop around here, gotta have to go to Montreal to try it. I haven't tried them, but I'm curious if any of you tried them and how they felt and how they were tone-wise. Scale are different, construction is different, so I assume that they sound differently. I'm mostly playing rythm guitar, no fancy solos.
Thoughts?


----------



## space frog

Mahogany and neck-thru would make me go for the MH-417. the 707 too.


----------



## Vostre Roy

space frog said:


> Mahogany and neck-thru would make me go for the MH-417. the 707 too.


 
Yeah, the neck-thru is one of the major reason why I think that the MH-417 is probably more money worth. Dunno for the pickups tho, I'm addicted to the passives but will try them a little more on my future seven.

And by the way, you are from Montreal, do you know a good dealer there? Only one I know is Steve Music.


----------



## lp_dude_2

So I'm getting a new 7 string soon and I'm down to an Ibanez RGA7 and a Schecter Damien 7 Elite. Now the schecter has everything I want from the get go, but the neck is a little bulky for what I'm used to, still comfortable though. Where as the ibanez has the neck I want but I'd have to add in the EMG's and throw on a set of Gotohs I have. Now the Schecter is not much more then the ibanez but I'd had to drop the extra cash to get the EMG's for the ibanez and put them in. So my question is do i get the Schecter and in the long run spend less for a neck I like? Or pay more and put in some work for a neck I love?


----------



## sk3ks1s

It's much easier to swap pickups and hardware as opposed to a neck.


----------



## Mordacain

sk3ks1s said:


> It's much easier to swap pickups and hardware as opposed to a neck.



 Necks make or break a guitar and you have to go with what you love. I advise spending at least an hour or two playing each so you know how the profile longterm feels. I loved the feel of thin necks when I started getting back into playing but found that they cramped my hand after an hour or so whereas fatter necks feel more comfortable over the long haul for me.


----------



## Beardyman

I'd say go for the RGA7. You already said you like the neck of the RGA7, so why try and deal with a neck you don't like? Plus, if adding emgs brings them to about the same price, to me its a no brainer.


----------



## lp_dude_2

Well the Schecter is only like $30 more. Where as a set of EMG's is $200. But my main guitar is a prestige RGA121 so going to the Schecter profile is a little Beefier then what I'm used to


----------



## guitarzombie

I have no experience with Agiles (due to their unavailability my country) It looks tasty, but I'm not fond of EMG's. The Hellraiser is a nice one, but I'd recommend the Blackjack. Blackouts. Ya know what I mean


----------



## ayambakar

when I read the thread title my mind pictures this 







delima = pomegranate in my language

anyway, I say go for the Schecters. Seems easier for ya.
It's all about adapting with a new neck, and personally I don't mind the subtle neck difference between Ibanez and Schecter


----------



## SilverSpurs616

Hey all! My first post on sevenstring.org 

I plan to make the move to seven string next week. I've thought long and hard about it and the advantages seem totally worth it-

Extra notes
Additional scale & chord positions
chuggachugchug

I've got small-ish hands, so being able to shift scale patterns down a string (and further up the neck) would be great for me. Anyhoo, I don't really need to tell you guys all of this xD

So! My choices are as follows
*IBANEZ RG1527*

Passive Ibanez Pickups
Edge Pro Tremolo
Decent Cutaway and Slim Neck
Basswood Body
Rosewood Fretboard /w Dot Inlays
Blue
Free Delivery & NO CASE

*DEAN RC7x*

Active EMG707 Pickups
Official Floyd Rose 7 Tremolo
Massive Cutaway & Extra-thin Neck
Alder Body
Ebony Fretboard (though I suspect Rosewood) /w "Solar Eclipse" inlay 
White 
Free Delivery & FITTED HARDCASE

Either model will cost £700/$1000, and for the money the RC7x seems the best choice feature-wise.. but I had to ask the authoritative seven-string forum  the RC7 would also seem to be the best match for the kinda stuff I play (or at least attempt to!) and my current RG350 gets in my way when I use big-stretches- the lower horn blocks my wrist and my hand is similarly blocked by the cutaway when I'm on the higher frets. 

Thing is, I can't try out EITHER of them locally. The local music stores pretty much stock Fenders and little else. I'm willing to take the chance by ordering online but naturally I'd rather save time and money by making an informed decision 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ibanezRG1527

you could go for a blackout set in the RGA7 then your spending a little less, getting the neck you love, and (dont know if youve tried them or not) getting superb pickups. and a more comfy neck joint. the RGA7 is easily the way to go, even with the extra extra $120 more.


----------



## lp_dude_2

Well I want EMGs. But I think I'm gonna go for the ibanez


----------



## space frog

Vostre Roy said:


> Yeah, the neck-thru is one of the major reason why I think that the MH-417 is probably more money worth. Dunno for the pickups tho, I'm addicted to the passives but will try them a little more on my future seven.
> 
> And by the way, you are from Montreal, do you know a good dealer there? Only one I know is Steve Music.



ah j'avais pas vu que tu viens de Rouyn!!! j'imagine que ta langue maternelle c le francais alors! (if you dont speak french though tell me ahaha)

si tu penses venir acheter ta guitar a montreal, jpense que le seul dealer qui a des ESP c steves, sinon ya Italmelodie au coin Jean-Talon et Henri-Julien, ou encore Archambault (mais eux-autres sont pas full fiables).

Le mieux par exemple ca serait probablement Steves. Le service est pas extra si t'as aucune idee de ske tu veux, mais si tu sais ske tu veux, ils te le donnent rapidement pis la le service est super.

j'espere que ca t'aide, si t'as d'autres questions, hésite pas!


----------



## Lankles

Agile for a 1st 7. It should be lighter and the neck will be middle-of-the-road girth, rather than large like the schecter.

[Used to have a Hornet 725, still have Schecter Blackjack and Loomis]


----------



## JesterMasque

SilverSpurs616 said:


> Hey all! My first post on sevenstring.org
> 
> I plan to make the move to seven string next week. I've thought long and hard about it and the advantages seem totally worth it-
> 
> Extra notes
> Additional scale & chord positions
> chuggachugchug
> 
> I've got small-ish hands, so being able to shift scale patterns down a string (and further up the neck) would be great for me. Anyhoo, I don't really need to tell you guys all of this xD
> 
> So! My choices are as follows
> *IBANEZ RG1527*
> 
> Passive Ibanez Pickups
> Edge Pro Tremolo
> Decent Cutaway and Slim Neck
> Basswood Body
> Rosewood Fretboard /w Dot Inlays
> Blue
> Free Delivery & NO CASE
> 
> *DEAN RC7x*
> 
> Active EMG707 Pickups
> Official Floyd Rose 7 Tremolo
> Massive Cutaway & Extra-thin Neck
> Alder Body
> Ebony Fretboard (though I suspect Rosewood) /w "Solar Eclipse" inlay
> White
> Free Delivery & FITTED HARDCASE
> 
> Either model will cost £700/$1000, and for the money the RC7x seems the best choice feature-wise.. but I had to ask the authoritative seven-string forum  the RC7 would also seem to be the best match for the kinda stuff I play (or at least attempt to!) and my current RG350 gets in my way when I use big-stretches- the lower horn blocks my wrist and my hand is similarly blocked by the cutaway when I'm on the higher frets.
> 
> Thing is, I can't try out EITHER of them locally. The local music stores pretty much stock Fenders and little else. I'm willing to take the chance by ordering online but naturally I'd rather save time and money by making an informed decision
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I own a pre-J-Craft 1527. The stock pickups are muddy and gross, so I swapped out to a D-Sonic (B) and Air Norton (N) wired to my 5-way. Since then it has become the most versatile instrument in my arsenal. But, again, this one is before J-Craft took over the prestige line so I have the 3-piece neck, which I do find more natural feeling than the 5-piece on the J-Craft models.

One of my best friends has the RC7G and I must say it is the most amazing instrument I have ever played. But, as I understand, the RC7X doesn't play like the G because the neck isn't set as low (which is why it has an OFR instead of the lo-pro on the G). That severely sculpted heel certainly warrants it being an option, but I still feel like the G is worth the money if going the route of the RC7.

Also, the 1527 will fit in ANY standard RG case, so I wouldn't worry about that so much. And the free shipping is a nice plus. Is it a J-Craft or not? And, for my own curiosity, which do you prefer between the Prestiges?


----------



## Vostre Roy

space frog said:


> ah j'avais pas vu que tu viens de Rouyn!!! j'imagine que ta langue maternelle c le francais alors! (if you dont speak french though tell me ahaha)
> 
> si tu penses venir acheter ta guitar a montreal, jpense que le seul dealer qui a des ESP c steves, sinon ya Italmelodie au coin Jean-Talon et Henri-Julien, ou encore Archambault (mais eux-autres sont pas full fiables).
> 
> Le mieux par exemple ca serait probablement Steves. Le service est pas extra si t'as aucune idee de ske tu veux, mais si tu sais ske tu veux, ils te le donnent rapidement pis la le service est super.
> 
> j'espere que ca t'aide, si t'as d'autres questions, hésite pas!


 
Ouais, ça va me simplifier la tâche aussi ahah

J'ai eu ma dose de mauvaises expériences en région. On a de très bons commerçants (Musique Citée à Val-d'Or et Musique Mignault à Rouyn), mais l'un n'a que la Schecter et l'autre, aucune des deux. Y'a une shop qui vend des LTD (c'est d'ailleur là que j'ai acheter ma Schecter), et je préfère aller à Montreal la chercher plutot que d'avoir à remettre les pieds là, juste pour te donner une idée du service eheh

Sinon, pour en revenir au choix de guitare, j'ai une Schecter 006 Elite (avec le manche Set-in) pis une GFx by Groove-Factory (ma première guitare, une bolt-on), j'aime le feeling et l'allure de manche profilé, mais je joues pas souvent sur les petites frettes, faque ma première 7 cordes, ce ne sera pas un must que l'accès soit facile. Pour le bois, c'est une question que je me poses, et probablement qu'en les essayant je vais avoir ma réponse. Je fait un espèce de mélange entre du death, du sludge et du folk metal, alors peut-être que le basswood ferait l'affaire. Ça je verrai.

Merci pour l'aide!

And for the mods, sorry about the french, better to express myself that way lol


----------



## pstol

Hey all, my band plays a heavy djent/groove metal style in A standard tuning and I recently sold my only 7 string (trash ultra low-end schecter). 

I'm trying to get y'alls opinions on what I should be looking into, I've gotten it broken down into about 3 guitars at the moment.

RG1527 Prestige

RG7620

Agile 727 Pro

I'm all for the RG's since I should be able to interchange the pickups with no issues, and I know the playability will be amazing. I am, however, worried that the short-scale neck is going to be less tight playing in A standard vs a 727. Any suggestions or opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## imyourpriest

Firstpost  anyways (and to precede this I have used the search button) I've been looking for a good first 7 string for myself and I'm looking to play a range of different aspects of the 7 (from steve vai's 7 stuff to whitechapel to deftones) that being said I'm also fairly tall and lanky and play bass a good bit as well as sometimes wanting to tune to F# I specifically want a 26.5" or 27" scale so no 25.5" reccommendations. The only 2 I have found that fit the bill are the damien 7 and the rgd7321. My budget is about 500 since it will be my first 7 and I don't want to sink alot of money then not really dig it. so the rgd is a bit pushing it so if thats the better choice I want to be sure its worth the $150 extra. SO which is the better choice? Or is there a guitar out there I'm missing completely? thanks!


----------



## espman

ThePriest said:


> Firstpost  anyways (and to precede this I have used the search button) I've been looking for a good first 7 string for myself and I'm looking to play a range of different aspects of the 7 (from steve vai's 7 stuff to whitechapel to deftones) that being said I'm also fairly tall and lanky and play bass a good bit as well as sometimes wanting to tune to F# I specifically want a 26.5" or 27" scale so no 25.5" reccommendations. The only 2 I have found that fit the bill are the damien 7 and the rgd7321. My budget is about 500 since it will be my first 7 and I don't want to sink alot of money then not really dig it. so the rgd is a bit pushing it so if thats the better choice I want to be sure its worth the $150 extra. SO which is the better choice? Or is there a guitar out there I'm missing completely? thanks!


I'd go with the Damien (coming from an ibby fanboy ) because the stock pups are a step ahead of the stockers in the RGD, their not great mind you, but not terrible.
Also, if you're willing to go used, Agile is a good option, as well as mid range Schecters.


----------



## SilverSpurs616

JesterMasque said:


> I own a pre-J-Craft 1527. The stock pickups are muddy and gross, so I swapped out to a D-Sonic (B) and Air Norton (N) wired to my 5-way. Since then it has become the most versatile instrument in my arsenal. But, again, this one is before J-Craft took over the prestige line so I have the 3-piece neck, which I do find more natural feeling than the 5-piece on the J-Craft models.
> 
> One of my best friends has the RC7G and I must say it is the most amazing instrument I have ever played. But, as I understand, the RC7X doesn't play like the G because the neck isn't set as low (which is why it has an OFR instead of the lo-pro on the G). That severely sculpted heel certainly warrants it being an option, but I still feel like the G is worth the money if going the route of the RC7.
> 
> Also, the 1527 will fit in ANY standard RG case, so I wouldn't worry about that so much. And the free shipping is a nice plus. Is it a J-Craft or not? And, for my own curiosity, which do you prefer between the Prestiges?



Thanks for the reply  I think this RG1527 is the older model, as it's around £300 cheaper than the more recent ones..I'd guess that means pre J-Craft? I've not played any prestige models, just my humble RG350 and SAS36. My issue is with the color though- I can only find it in blue or black in the UK, the white model is hard to track down!

The higher profile of the RC7x shouldn't be a problem for me as I'm quite adaptable. Normally I would have bought it in a heartbeat, but I'm trying to avoid being an outright Rusty Cooley fanboy :haha: plus it's not money to be spent lightly


----------



## JesterMasque

SilverSpurs616 said:


> Thanks for the reply  I think this RG1527 is the older model, as it's around £300 cheaper than the more recent ones..I'd guess that means pre J-Craft? I've not played any prestige models, just my humble RG350 and SAS36. My issue is with the color though- I can only find it in blue or black in the UK, the white model is hard to track down!
> 
> The higher profile of the RC7x shouldn't be a problem for me as I'm quite adaptable. Normally I would have bought it in a heartbeat, but I'm trying to avoid being an outright Rusty Cooley fanboy :haha: plus it's not money to be spent lightly



Well, the profile on the RC7G is what I believe makes the guitar REALLY worth it's value, not so much ability to adapt. I just feel like, especially as someone from an Ibanez background, you will appreciate the 1527 more than the X. And I have the blue also. I have never seen the white, even stateside over here. And all that fanboy stuff is crap. You gotta go with what you know and what you love.

Again, you would know the pre-J-Craft Prestiges by the neck work. Look at the back of the neck. Does it have one rosewood strip down the back or two? The one strip is the three piece and the two is the five piece (J-Craft). Also, I believe the J-Craft neck is gloss finish on the back, but the pre-J-Craft is satin (another reason why I prefer the pre-J-C).

In summation, my opinion is to go with the 1527 because of your history of playing an RG in the past. You will translate easily between both guitars because of the similar profiles (SIMILAR, not same). Plus, I feel like if I bought an RC7X I would be regretting not getting the G; whereas the X would be a brand replacement for something like an RG, but the Prestige has a higher quality control behind it. (How's that for a run-on sentence? lol)

Let me know what you go with! I feel that I am involved now


----------



## SilverSpurs616

JesterMasque said:


> Well, the profile on the RC7G is what I believe makes the guitar REALLY worth it's value, not so much ability to adapt. I just feel like, especially as someone from an Ibanez background, you will appreciate the 1527 more than the X. And I have the blue also. I have never seen the white, even stateside over here. And all that fanboy stuff is crap. You gotta go with what you know and what you love.
> 
> Again, you would know the pre-J-Craft Prestiges by the neck work. Look at the back of the neck. Does it have one rosewood strip down the back or two? The one strip is the three piece and the two is the five piece (J-Craft). Also, I believe the J-Craft neck is gloss finish on the back, but the pre-J-Craft is satin (another reason why I prefer the pre-J-C).
> 
> In summation, my opinion is to go with the 1527 because of your history of playing an RG in the past. You will translate easily between both guitars because of the similar profiles (SIMILAR, not same). Plus, I feel like if I bought an RC7X I would be regretting not getting the G; whereas the X would be a brand replacement for something like an RG, but the Prestige has a higher quality control behind it. (How's that for a run-on sentence? lol)
> 
> Let me know what you go with! I feel that I am involved now



I've checked the RG and it has the single strip down the back of the neck. As you said I would translate easily between my current RG350 and the RG1527 because of their simular profiles but on the other hand, my 350 already limits my playing (four finger-per-string stretches cause my wrist to hit against the lower horn) which is why I'm drawn to the RC7x. I'm not keen on the blue color as I've had a lot of dark guitars before, and I'm really attracted to lighter guitars such as the white PGM and JEM's (also a Gilbert & Vai fan!) ..which makes me think how much I like Ibanez guitars! It's such a tough decision, both options have a lotta pros but above all it's accessibility and playability that I'm going for.. which leads me back to the RC7x :S

I got paid today so I'm ready to order, just wish I could make up my freakin' mind xD


----------



## SilverSpurs616

Well my order is placed and I have gone for the Dean RC7x in white! Thanks for the replies guys ^_^


----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs

I am in the market for another 7 string and I have narrowed it down to about 3 guitars.

I need a guitar that has a fast neck because I already have an sc607b and I want a guitar with a 25.5 scale so that it will be a little easier to shred on.

The guitars I have in mind are:

1. Ernie Ball Petrucci 7- not sure which model (I wish the brf but I cant afford to put a downpayment for a car on a guitar at the moment....)

2. Universe 777bk with mirror pickguard and I would mod the pickguard 
- This is looking like a good deal because I have found one for 1000$ and I just need to know if thats a decent deal for one.

3. Green Dot- A little skeptical because it is older, but I have heard countless times that these guitars are amazing!

drego by ForevertheFallenBK on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

^ this is the style I play and I just need something tailored for that type of music ( I know that sometimes people say its alllll the player, but i think id play better on a crazy custom shop guitar than a squier!)

-If anyone can offer suggestions for me that would be awesome!

Thanks


----------



## JesterMasque

SilverSpurs616 said:


> Well my order is placed and I have gone for the Dean RC7x in white! Thanks for the replies guys ^_^



Right on man! You gotta let us know how it goes. I, personally, don't think we have enough reviews on the RC7X. I know for sure you will love that cutaway... It's a beautiful thing for sure!


----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs

anyone?


----------



## kmanick

all three are nice, I guess it really depends on how much you can spend and which body style you like better.
All 3 of those a smoking 7's.
I personally would go for the greendot (I'd love to have one of those).


----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs

Thanks for the reply! Yeah Im trying to decide and based on the reviews the petruccis are really nice, but there is nowhere for me to actually try one....They are rare and expensive as hellllll haha.

-the green dot is so cool looking, but im just worried about it being a 21 year old guitar.


----------



## gregmarx7

The john petrucci 7 is insaneeeee. I just got one. You can't go wrong there.
But for about half the price, the universe is a good deal, in my opinion. I've never really heard something bad about them.


----------



## ThisWorldIsOurs

Yeah man congrats! Im thinking the same thing. I have heard the musicman is so nice, but I know im going to want to BFR annnnnd those are like the price of a used car that works hahahaha. 

Thinking about the universe, replacing the pickguard and taking out the single coil which I probably wouldn't use.

Its either this guitar or funds for an axe fx, but now im just being indecisive!


----------



## dr_game0ver

hello guys( or boys, or neggas, or dudes, or girls), i've sold my horrible ltd M100Fm for 250 and i have the choice between an ibanez rg 321 and a cort Kx5, also a bc rich virgo celtic and a lag arkane A100 but i'm not verry interresting by them...

i go trying all off them next week!

thX!


----------



## toiletstand

hi dudes

so if it came down to it:

Ibanez RG1421 or Ibanez RGA121

good deal on both would spend about the same on either or. I love both guitars. which would you guys choose?


----------



## hypermagic

tltstand said:


> hi dudes
> 
> so if it came down to it:
> 
> Ibanez RG1421 or Ibanez RGA121
> 
> good deal on both would spend about the same on either or. I love both guitars. which would you guys choose?



RGA121 has a more Illustrious reputation here, I'd say go for it.


I have a VS though

Would you rather have a LTD Viper 1000 or Gibson Faded SG Special? I'd include an Agile Valkrie too but they are buttfugly


----------



## toiletstand

thanks!

personally i have never played an sg that i liked. so i would lean towards the ltd.


----------



## Heineken

My primary 7 at the moment is a Schecter Blackjack C7, which I love to death, but I do wish the neck was a tad smaller, still though, I play it with no issues.

I'm looking at selling my backup 7 (Schecter Damien7) to fund an equally good (or better) 2nd 7, which could end up being my new primary 7.

Ultimately I'd love to get the prestige RGD from ibanez, but it's a tad pricey and seeing how I have plans on getting an AxeFX sometime late this summer, might not be in my best interest.

I was looking at the Schecter Loomis as an option, heard their necks are good as far as Schecter 7's go. The other option would be the Ibanez RGD 7320 (with floyd rose) and drop some Blackouts in it.

I'm open to ideas and opinions


----------



## johnythehero

i would go with the viper since the last faded special i played had a fret FALL OUT


----------



## JoaoFX

Hello! I currently have an RG350, I quite like it for a 6 string, the neck is nice and thin, not the Wizard Prestige quality, but still, I really like it.

I currently have at disposition a friend's Damien 7 with stock Emg HZ's, and fixed TOM brigde. I love it for the fact that it's so easy to change tunings, without the locking tuning hassle.
He said that he would sell it to me if he managed to buy another 7 string, still, I have my eye set for 4 different guitars:

RG7321 (and change pickups later)
RGA7 (Change pickups later)
Damien 7 Elite (How much better is the Elite than the "regular" Damien that I am playing at the moment?)
ESP LTD MH417 (Neck Thru seems nice)

I mainly want a 7 string with fixed bridge, for easy tuning capabilities, and to play some John Petrucci/Dream Theater/Periphery(everyone wants to play these nowadays).

Thank you for reading and for your time, cheers.


----------



## Lankles

If you're already liking your RG, the RG7321 and RGA7 should be fine. 
The Damien 7 Elite is mahogany with EMG81-7/85-7, rather than basswood with the universally despised EMG-HZ set. I'd still prefer the LTD over it though. 

Most importantly, play them first, and trust your own hands.


----------



## JoaoFX

Thank you very much for your reply!
Well, where I live I don't have access to music stores, and I can't try guitars.
The only judgment I can make, is that I like the "regular" Damien, but the neck is a bit thick, also the tension on the strings on standard tuning with 0.010's is a bit "too much", still I like it.

Comparing to the Schecter Elite, the LTD has a thinner neck, or is it about the same?

Edit: My friend's Damien as exquisite fret work, if I may say. Comparing to my RG350, it's fabulous, I would expect no less from an Elite, comparing to the "regular" Damien.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

the problem i had with my schecter loomis (26.5 scale) was the tension with 10's i changed to 9's and the neck was thick for me.. but so far was the best sound on a guitar a little bright but fixable with a tweek, i sold that one to get an Agile hornet wich a like but the trem was to cheap, so i sold this one too and bought an agile septor elite wich i like alot the neck, the pups and the bridge are super good...  the reason im telling my expirience is because i couldn't try those guitars so i bought them hehehe and sold them you have to trust your hands and your ears..

Go for Ibanezzz..... (i don't have an ibby coz i don't like basswood and the rosewoow fretboards after playing a loomis sig. maple and ebony fb are my thing hehehehe)

why i have an agile??
price.
woods..
neck..
scale..


----------



## JoaoFX

If you say Ibanez, maybe I'm going to search the used market haha
sometimes you can get guitars with custom pickups much cheaper than they cost new ahahaha


----------



## space frog

^Yup I've seen a lot of like 1527 or 7620 with some BKP pups, those are good deals.


----------



## SilverSpurs616

Hey all, just a lil update.. I posted the other week about the Dean RC7x VS Ibby RG1527. I went with the RC7x, but there have been a ton of problems with the order.. seems they've almost completely gone out of stock across the UK! In white at least (no interest in ANOTHER black guitar!)

So! After cancelling that order, I now have the RG1527 in blue arriving shortly  it's almost like there was some sort of divine intervention leading me back to Ibanez xD


----------



## rfseet

yep i'm stuck between a old schecter blackjack (not atx) with BKPs, and a stock loomis. And the blackjack cost almost $300 less!


----------



## steve1

rfseet said:


> yep i'm stuck between a old schecter blackjack (not atx) with BKPs, and a stock loomis. And the blackjack cost almost $300 less!



i love my blackjack, never played a loomis though. blackjack + bkps sounds like a good deal


----------



## pawiffuwee

Keepin' this short and simple.
Ibby RG7321
Dean VNXM Vendetta 7
Douglas Hadron 7 ( newest one, check rondo's site)
Douglas Scope 727
LTD MF-207 
If any of you have these guitars, I would like to know how it feels/sounds/plays from people that have them.


----------



## AWAX

Any other suggestions are welcome 

I was looking at a couple 7 strings in particular. The Ibanez RGD7321 on MF, new, for $600 (plus PS, GS and BS and duties.)

Or an Ibanez 7620 for about $600 (2 possible) plus the aforementioned PS, GS, and BS. Will be my first ever. It'll be interesting. 

Which one is the better deal? I'll most likely tune either to Drop G/G#. The hard-tail of the RGD seems better because I like experimenting with different tunings, and the Floyd on the 7620 seems like it would be a bitch to learn, but fun to use.

The one I pick will be my mainly metal guitar, may rock some weird post-rock tunes or some other kind of cleans songs as well.

I did try and look up reviews for both, but couldn't really find anything, if none at all.


----------



## dacimvrl

My vote goes to the 7620 or even better, 7621.

There're definitely build quality factors.

Also, I believe that they have different neck profiles.


----------



## JaeSwift

7620 out of those you listed is the better guitar, however it's not gonna be great in your specified tuning with a normal gauge of strings, depending on what you percieve as normal for that tuning.

Another option would be to find one of the XL RG 7's and block the trem.


----------



## Nile

IMO fuck floyds when you go down that low.
And BELIEVE ME if you like tuning experimentation like me, don't get a floyd equipped guitar.


----------



## shanejohnson02

Nile said:


> IMO fuck floyds when you go down that low.
> And BELIEVE ME if you like tuning experimentation like me, don't get a floyd equipped guitar.



+1.

I would look for any of the following, since you like Ibanez (I'm a recently Carvin-converted Ibanez fanboi myself):

RG7421
RGA7 (My personal favorite pick, if you can deal with active pickups)
RGD7321

All hardtail, since you will be tuning pretty low. If you wanted to venture into the world of floyd / drop tuning, at least pick up one with a stable tremolo system. I suggest the S7420.


----------



## AWAX

Its my first 7 too, so I don't think I really need anything too top notch. It'd be mainly just for me, messing around on and whatnot.

So, a RG7421 would be better than a RG7621? (If I could find the 7621?)


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd go for the RGD. It is a hardtail so easier to handle, and the extended scale will carry lower tunings better. The quality of Indo Ibbys can be great, but there some duds here and there. My RG7321 is very well built, but I know people who have gotten crap ones.


----------



## MatthewK

I've never played an Indonesian Ibanez that I didn't hate.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Nile said:


> IMO fuck floyds when you go down that low.



If you're totally hopeless.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I could never do without a Floyd. I guess I'm just spoiled.


----------



## aslsmm

if your going that low why not just get an 8?


----------



## AWAX

Its not even that low, its like drop C#


----------



## crystalmt

AWAX said:


> Its not even that low, its like drop C#



IMO it is not the range so much as messing with the tunings. You can set up the guitar to play very low (e.g. Suffocation, Cannibal Corpse use FR guitars and tune low, to C# or B standard), but it is nice to be able to switch between say, drop tuning and standard tuning when playing live without having to retune the guitar. 

You should also check this out. 

I have a 7620 and it is rad. I love the tremolo, squeals etc. I do not play it in my band, because I have to switch between A standard and drop G to play our songs and there is no real use for the trem in our music.


----------



## aslsmm

did you just give me the flirty ""?


----------



## AWAX

I dont think so...?


----------



## space frog

TRENCHLORD said:


> I could never do without a Floyd. I guess I'm just spoiled.



I liked floyds before I knew about string gauges.


----------



## AWAX

Again I have a proposition with 7's. RG7421 or RGD7321 or RG7321. Long reads. Pros & cons of each.

*RG7421*
Pros: MIJ good quality, $400, 25.5" so it will fit in the case I already have, but the more the better, for cases. Stock pickups are already pretty good.
Cons: Will be buying from across the border, so the price could go from $400 to $550 after all is said and done, I have not seen any recent pictures nor has the seller replied to emails. Yet to contact by phone.

*RGD7321*
Pros: 26.5" scale better for playing with tunings, more "wiggle" room for intonation, allows for lighter gauge of strings to be used, looks pretty good. Apparently is in "Brand new condition, very little playing time on it."
Cons: See cons of RG7421. Also, new case *would* be needed, and not a lot of info posted in ad.

RG7321
Pros: Most easily available (is in Canada). Easily upgradable. Only one I've actually played in person. Cheapest (after factoring in shipping). Can get new (both pro and con). Fits in case I already own.
Cons: A cheap guitar made in Indonesia, quality is most likely spotty, I know the RGD is MII as well. More of a starting point than a gigging instrument, most easily upgradeable. (after putting in new pups, possibly tuners, etc., I may have just bought the RG7421.)

tl;dr: whatever, just read it, it s not *that *long.


----------



## space frog

^I don't know the 2 first very well but I do know the RG7321 and I'd stay away from it IMO. prolly the lowest end 7 string available out there.


----------



## the britt shredder

I am completely torn between a Schecter Damien Elite 7 and an Ibanez RG7. Both are great guitars and if anyone has a deciding factor that makes one seem better than the other than please tell me.


----------



## AWAX

Essentially a recommend me a guitar.

Sorry if this breaks any rules. I didn't think this should be in the vs. thread, but I am looking at these ones, I would just like more opinions etc., on playability, build quality and anything else.

So the RGA7 seems solid enough. There's that video on the US Ibanez site where August Burns Red are talking about how it plays, and they talk good about it. I know whats good for them might not be good for me, but whatever.

The RG7321 though would be better for a beginner (7) player, but I've been playing for a couple years and have some experience with playing the guitar, like playing in my jazz band for the couple years I've been playing. I feel like this guitar would hinder, not help me unless I put some money into it, which at that point I may as well go for a RG7421/RG7621. And I would if I could get someone who would sell one to me in Canada.

The LTD however is a brand new beast to me, I haven't really researched it all all. 25.5" scale which I'm familiar with, not sure if I want longer. I don't think I do. (The 10-49's Jazz's on my C-1 are awesome feeling) It has EMG's but not sure if they would for sure be better than the Ibanez RGA stock ones. (How much to swap to say, SD's Blackouts?)

What I would use this guitar for would be for 75% mid to high (as much as I can get) gain, kind of like Kyuss meets Protest the Hero, but also 25% for clean to low "classic rock-y" type music.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Both the LTD and the RGA7 are better than the RG7321. I'd go for the RGA7, but that's just because I'm a typical Ibby fanboy. Also, used RG7(4/6)21s would kill the ones you mentioned, and are cheaper.


----------



## AWAX

Yet as mentioned, the RG7421 and RG7621 are god damn near impossible to actually get.


----------



## Infamous Impact

ibanez rg7620 | eBay
Search.


----------



## Tranquilliser

Get the MH417.
Dialling in a good clean tone with EMG's really isn't hard, it's just about how you EQ it. Roll back the volume and tone, switch to your neck pup, and hey presto, decent cleans.
Plus the MH417 is better specced than both the Ibbys.
Just my opinion, though. I was originally going to buy a 417, but I got a wicked deal on my RG7321, and really they play just about as well as one another.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Get the MH-417 man. I own one and I'm confident that it's the best of the 3 by a fair margin.

I used to own an RG7321 too which I hated, and I've not played the RGA7 but I've heard more than a handful of horror stories with pics to prove it.


----------



## AWAX

Infamous Impact said:


> ibanez rg7620 | eBay
> Search.



Looking for hard-tails. End search.


----------



## Djent

MH-417 by a mile.


----------



## AWAX

I'm not that well informed with ESP or LTD, but whats the next level of 7's? Would it be the SC series? then the N7...? Something like that?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Either the SC-607B (absolutely sick) or the H-1007 which I've not yet played.


----------



## AWAX

That middle pickup scares me. Getting in my way and whatnot. I'd love to have a ~27" 7 though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Sure, they sound and play amazing though. Plus it has a reversed headstock.


----------



## Infamous Impact

AWAX said:


> Looking for hard-tails. End search.


Ibanez RG 7621 Hardtail 7 String - rare white color | eBay


----------



## stevo1

AWAX said:


> It has EMG's but not sure if they would for sure be better than the Ibanez RGA stock ones. (How much to swap to say, SD's Blackouts?)



Oh, EMGs are leaps and bounds better than the stock Ibanez pickups. But the duncans are better IMO than EMG.


----------



## AWAX

"Shipping only to the lower 48 states".

I am not in the lower 48 states. Thanks though. I appreciate you trying to help.


----------



## AWAX

So, new question. What are there for 7's that have a scale length longer than 25.5"? I know theres the Ibby RGD7321, LTD SC-607B, Ibby RG7421XL (rare). Any others?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Edit: my mistake.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Infamous Impact said:


> Both the LTD and the RGA7 are better than the RG7321. I'd go for the RGA7, but that's just because I'm a typical Ibby fanboy. Also, used RG7(4/6)21s would kill the ones you mentioned, and are cheaper.



^^ I agree with that you dont want the 7321, but I would try to play an MH417 because I dont know how well the LTD neck translates over to a 7 string version while the Ibanez 7 neck is great.


----------



## AWAX

I liked the 7321 neck, but thought it was just a touch too thin, and would probably get some cramps and such.


----------



## t_phong

i have the Ibanez RG7321, and i love it. But i always want the LTD MH-417 and i vote for the LTD, it's much better than the 2 Ibanez you mention


----------



## simonXsludge

RGA7 with a pickup swop should be great, i think. the stock pups are garbage, i can tell you that.


----------



## Infamous Impact

AWAX said:


> "Shipping only to the lower 48 states".
> 
> I am not in the lower 48 states. Thanks though. I appreciate you trying to help.


Fair enough. go for either the MH417 or RGA7, it's the neck that counts between those two. Also, if you want extended range, the RGD will be best. Plus, it's super comfortable.


----------



## space frog

shitsøn;2499227 said:


> RGA7 with a pickup swop should be great, i think. the stock pups are garbage, i can tell you that.



yeah get blackouts, and you'll prolly be happy with the guitar.


----------



## Ghost40

Sorry for the post in the wrong sections mods. Here's my dilemma: Charvel San Dimas (pro mod) or the BC Rich Zoltan Bathory. I play metal, not worried about the pickups sine I'll probably change them out to emgs. I have a decent tube amp set up. I am familiar with the compound radias necks of the Charvels. They play well. I would also like to consider resale value down the road. So I am almost thinking Charvel. Anyone have opinions on these two?


----------



## the britt shredder

Personally I am a B.C. Rich fan. i prefer the Zoltan Bathory custom in this instance because of the fact that its made out of mahogany not alder, that's my personal opinion, and also that you can get an ebony fretboard for it as well, but both are great guitars.


----------



## AWAX

So a good idea would be to get an RGA7 and swap in some Blackouts?


----------



## space frog

^That would be a good idea. Or get BKP pups


----------



## AWAX

Dunno if I wanna sink that much money into a 7 I don't especially need.

So, again, I'm being indecisive. If I'm just experimenting with 7's, I would keep the one I buy unless I upgrade, would a stock RG7321 be a good start? And then I could mod it when I feel the need? I guess I would want to upgrade the stock pickups pretty soon after. Seems to be the consensus here.


----------



## space frog

^well of course getting a lower end 7 stringer would be a better idea if you only want to experiment first. So i would recommend that you get a lower end guitar like a RG7321 and then another model. Cuz even if you mod a lower end guitar, it might sound better, but you cant do much about the build quality, like the neck and all that stuff.


----------



## AWAX

Build quality: RGA7 or RG7321?

Also, I wanted more of a brighter sound in this new guitar. What would be better, RG7321 with the CL/L combo, or an RGA7 with Blackouts? I would be playing some fairly mid-high gain metal styles.


----------



## MistaSnowman

I have an RGA7 and I really like this guitar. I personally would go with the CL/LF combo, to me, you can get a brighter sound. Nothing against the Blackouts (I like them also), but from what I've heard, they can play pretty hot thus decreasing clarity a lil bit. IMO, if you go for the Blackouts, you might want to lower the gain.


----------



## AWAX

I already have a mahogany guitar in my C-1, so I thought that something brighter would be better, and able to pull that low B out with more clarity.


----------



## MistaSnowman

DiMarzio's work well with Ibanez guitars, so I think you won't go wrong with the 7321/CL/LF combo.


----------



## Ericbrujo

Hey guys, i want to buy my first 7 string guitar soon, but i can't decide between these 2 guitars:

LTD MH-417

LTD STANDARD SERIES MH-417 Black Satin 7-String Electric Guitar


Schecter Hellraiser SPECIAL c-7

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES HELLRAISER SPECIAL C-7 See Thru Black 2011 Model 7-String Electric Guitar


Can anyone tell me about this guitars and your experience with them, if you have any.

I play death metal with a 5150 head and Mesa 4x12 cab.


----------



## littledoc

Ericbrujo said:


> Hey guys, i want to buy my first 7 string guitar soon, but i can't decide between these 2 guitars:
> 
> LTD MH-417
> 
> LTD STANDARD SERIES MH-417 Black Satin 7-String Electric Guitar
> 
> 
> Schecter Hellraiser SPECIAL c-7
> 
> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES HELLRAISER SPECIAL C-7 See Thru Black 2011 Model 7-String Electric Guitar
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me about this guitars and your experience with them, if you have any.
> 
> I play death metal with a 5150 head and Mesa 4x12 cab.



I think the fact that you play death is a good reason to go with the Schecter. The extended scale does really well with lower tunings.


----------



## Ericbrujo

littledoc said:


> I think the fact that you play death is a good reason to go with the Schecter. The extended scale does really well with lower tunings.



Does anyone know if the ''Schecter hellraiser sepcial c-7'' is KOREAN made ?


----------



## AWAX

Ericbrujo said:


> Does anyone know if the ''Schecter hellraiser sepcial c-7'' is KOREAN made ?



Most likely.


----------



## Ginsu

I want a really, really nice 7, and I've narrowed my choices down to two guitars specifically. 

The APEX100 
Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | APEX100
And the UV777. 
Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | UV777
I play primarily djent (don't shoot me D in drop A#. They're the same price, and I can't decide which I want. Either way I'm going to replace the bridge pickup (probably with a D-Sonic or a CL). I only use the neck pickup for cleans and sometimes for tapping stuff. They have the same neck dimensions...As far as tone is concerned, the only difference I can think of is while the UV777 is basswood, the Apex100 is alder...I'm not sure how different those are from each other.


----------



## guitarister7321

Schecter 8-string(Solo,Devil or Avenger, still deciding) or Ibanez RGA8


----------



## HeavyRiffin

I'm deciding which one of these axes I want to get. My friend would be selling his k7 at a cheap price and the 1527's go around 400. Just deciding which would be more versatile from death metal to fusion. I've seen a few bands use the 1527. I'd be going for a pickup upgrade in both as well.


----------



## 7slinger

I've had both. The K7 was a bit better playing guitar imo but not by much at all. Mahogany vs. basswood if that matters to you. the trem on the K7 is generally considered better. They're both nice guitars, it may come down to aesthetics (I didn't care for the K7 inlay)


----------



## HeavyRiffin

What was the trem on the k7 like? I had a quick go on my friends and didn't rate the u bar or the fact that the whammy bar couldn't be tightened. I assumed they'd play similar


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The K7 smokes it IMO. The one I had a chance to play sounded monstrous.


----------



## HeavyRiffin

Is it still a versatile axe though?


----------



## aslsmm

K 7 and 1527 are the same as versatiloty IMO,but the k7 wins by a big margin. Btw how much is your friend asking?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

HeavyRiffin said:


> Is it still a versatile axe though?



Versatile enough.


----------



## HeavyRiffin

500, but he's buying my jcm 900 cab so I'd probably offer 350 and cab!


----------



## Samer

1527m>K7>1527


----------



## aslsmm

k7 w/maple fret board, no inlay, galaxy finish>1527m>k7 BG> k7 FB> 1527> dean vendetta> fender alex gregory 7 prototype on ebay for 16000 dollars.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Charvel So-Cal Vs LTD MH1000NT


----------



## dantel666

I am getting quite a bit of money in the coming weeks due to graduation and I am planning on buying my first 7 with some of the money I am receiving. i have 3 guitars in mind; an Ibanez rg7321, an ibanez rg7320 or a Schecter hellraiser special. i like each of these for various reasons. i mainly want to see if it would be worth getting the rg7320 over the 7321. this is my first 7 so I'll probably end up investing in a higher end 7 in the future. this purchase is more for me to explore what i can do with 7 strings. i play primarily metal but i love mucking around on the clean channel and creating chord progressions that way and doing ambient-esque stuff. 

any opinions would be helpful.


----------



## MistaSnowman

Ginsu said:


> I want a really, really nice 7, and I've narrowed my choices down to two guitars specifically.
> 
> The APEX100
> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | APEX100
> And the UV777.
> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | UV777
> I play primarily djent (don't shoot me D in drop A#. They're the same price, and I can't decide which I want. Either way I'm going to replace the bridge pickup (probably with a D-Sonic or a CL). I only use the neck pickup for cleans and sometimes for tapping stuff. They have the same neck dimensions...As far as tone is concerned, the only difference I can think of is while the UV777 is basswood, the Apex100 is alder...I'm not sure how different those are from each other.


 
This might help with your decision...

From Jemsite
http://www.jemsite.com/jem/wood.htm

*Basswood*: 
Basswood is a soft wood with tight grains. Its relatively inexpensive of all the usual guitar woods, and its easy on router bits in the factory, easy to sand, and easy to seal and finish. The softness of basswood means that sharp highs are dampened and smoothened. That helps offset the tinny sound associated with knife edged tremolo contacts. The softness also fosters a weaker low end. Its light in weight, but not because of large pores. Rather its low in mass overall. Deep, breathy sub-lows arent resonated in Basswood. The reduction in these outer frequencies leaves the mids pronounced in a hypothetical response curve. Its very suitable for the typical guitar range, and very suitable for lead guitar, because of its pronounced out front sound. Complex overtones are muted along with the highs leaving a strong fundamental tone. 

Production notes: Japanese factories like Ibanez seem to get a tan colored, more uniform Basswood while other Asian factories get a more flawed yellowish basswood. And there seems to be a big difference in tone. A clearer, darker Basswood should produce more sound, while the yellowish lower grade seems to have more of the undesirable tonal qualities of Poplar. A hardtail emphasizes the reduced dynamics of the outer frequencies.


*Alder*:
Alder is light in weight with soft tight pores like Basswood. But there is a large swirling grain pattern to it with harder rings and sections. So imagine a Basswood type texture but with harder rings peppered throughout. That adds to the stiffness, and the complexity of the tones. It retains more of the highs that Basswood softens, but also gives some room to the lows. You have a broader spectrum of tones, which leads to the perception of a little less mids than Basswood.

Production notes: Not much difference between factories, production.


----------



## MistaSnowman

guitarister7321 said:


> Schecter 8-string(Solo,Devil or Avenger, still deciding) or Ibanez RGA8


 
As much as I love Ibanez, two threads from the ERG forum scared me off RGA8's (Ironically, I have an RGA7)...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ually-broke-where-can-i-find-replacement.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/113988-yet-another-dead-rga8.html

These instances may not be indicative of all RGA8's but it was enough for me not to buy one for myself.


----------



## MistaSnowman

dantel666 said:


> I am getting quite a bit of money in the coming weeks due to graduation and I am planning on buying my first 7 with some of the money I am receiving. i have 3 guitars in mind; an Ibanez rg7321, an ibanez rg7320 or a Schecter hellraiser special. i like each of these for various reasons. i mainly want to see if it would be worth getting the rg7320 over the 7321. this is my first 7 so I'll probably end up investing in a higher end 7 in the future. this purchase is more for me to explore what i can do with 7 strings. i play primarily metal but i love mucking around on the clean channel and creating chord progressions that way and doing ambient-esque stuff.
> 
> any opinions would be helpful.


 
I can't speak for the Schecter, but the as far two Ibanez models, you may want to ask yourself "To trem or not to trem?" To me, the RG7320 and 7321 are pratically the same guitar, with the trem on the 7320 being the only difference. If you are accustomed to playing with trems, then the near $120 difference may not be a big deal. Both are pretty soild guitars, but to maximize your enjoyment of guitar, I would suggest swapping out the pickups with DiMarzio's or SD Blackouts.


----------



## dantel666

MistaSnowman said:


> I can't speak for the Schecter, but the as far two Ibanez models, you may want to ask yourself "To trem or not to trem?" To me, the RG7320 and 7321 are pratically the same guitar, with the trem on the 7320 being the only difference. If you are accustomed to playing with trems, then the near $120 difference may not be a big deal. Both are pretty soild guitars, but to maximize your enjoyment of guitar, I would suggest swapping out the pickups with DiMarzio's or SD Blackouts.



I prefer the feel of trems when playing. ive never owned a guitar with a trem so i think it might be my a good first guitar for a 7 and a trem equip guitar. i am pretty knowledgeable when it comes to setting them up and changing strings on them having help my fellow guitar playing friends at school with it so i dont think it would be a big deal. 

also if i end up not enjoying the trem how hard would it be to block the edge zero?


----------



## MistaSnowman

From my understanding, blocking a trem is not difficult to do. UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - How to Block Tremolo? However, I do admit that I never owned a guitar with a trem, so I can only comment from what I've heard. I've only checked out a few guitars with trems at GC and Sam Ash.


----------



## dantel666

MistaSnowman said:


> From my understanding, blocking a trem is not difficult to do. UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - How to Block Tremolo? However, I do admit that I never owned a guitar with a trem, so I can only comment from what I've heard. I've only checked out a few guitars with trems at GC and Sam Ash.


 
alright thanks for the input on that topic, I am sure I will find a way to do it if need be.

onto a new topic. what dimarzio pickups would you suggest? if i really like the guitar i am planning on adding a single coil in the middle position because on my 6 string ibanez i love the clean sound i get in the 4th position with the neck split and the middle single coil. in general i would need a pickup that is clear sounding in the bridge since i like playing big chords and things like that. im not to worried about the neck pickup as of right now.


----------



## MistaSnowman

IMO, you'll need a low output pickup to bring out the clean sound that you are looking for. The DiMarzio's I'd suggest would be (in this order) the PAF7, The Air Norton 7, and the LiquiFire 7. Most people would put a LiquiFire in the neck, but LiquiFires are interchangeable and I think they are underrated as bridge pickups.


----------



## space frog

Crunchlab in the bridge + Liquifire in the neck = <3


----------



## dantel666

MistaSnowman said:


> IMO, you'll need a low output pickup to bring out the clean sound that you are looking for. The DiMarzio's I'd suggest would be (in this order) the PAF7, The Air Norton 7, and the LiquiFire 7. Most people would put a LiquiFire in the neck, but LiquiFires are interchangeable and I think they are underrated as bridge pickups.



i figured those would be the ones that would be suggested. never hurts to get multiple opinions right? 
thanks man.


----------



## dantel666

space frog said:


> Crunchlab in the bridge + Liquifire in the neck = <3



seems to be the pickup combo of choice for most.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

lo-pro kills edge pro. K7 for the win. in fact, the lo-pro trem is SO good that im ditching my beloved rg1527 (its an amazing guitar, dont be fooled) for an rg7620 (trading with a family member). but 500 for a K7?????? snag that shit!!!! those usually go for well over a thousand


----------



## illimmigrant

I've been looking for a good 7 string WITHOUT any type of tremolo bridge and with something other than basswood to replace my Ibanez RG7420. I am trying to decide between the Ibanez Apex2 or a Carvin DC 747 (5-pc koa neck with maple stripes, mahogany body, maple top, ebony fretboard) What do you guys recommend, who has played the Apex 2 and what did you think of it?


----------



## space frog

IMO get the carvin. it is not a typical factory made guitar, which means to me that for the same price youll have a better instrument. thats just me though


----------



## kent-ish

hey guys, I'm after a little advice here. looking to buy my first seven string and I'm having serious issues deciding between about 2 or three guitars. I've been playing for a few years, play a lot of hardcore/metal type music, i.e emmure, suicide silence,i play in a band in drop A etc...I've been playing a Jackson 6 string for a fair while and love it (Jackson® Guitars : The Bloodline)

some of the guitars I am having issues deciding between is an Ibanez RGA7 which i can get new for $900 (australian, so around that if not a little bit less in US currency), this is the only guitar in my area i can have a play of and think it's fairly decent, here's a link to it (Electric Guitars - RGA7 | Ibanez guitars)

other guitars im looking at include an agile septer std 727, i can get it for 500 US with postage and shipping probably 600, this guitar is currently winning in my most likely to buy as it's a baritone 27" scale length and I think that'd be pretty damn cool to play. if anyone has had a play of this can you please help me out on any kind of description as i have no access to one to try out (Agile Septor Std 727 RN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com)

ive also been kinda looking at an LTD H-1007 (paying probably 1400), although this guitar seems harder to judge if it would be a nice guitar or not as i haven't been able to really find a reliable review on it (as im sure a lot of you would know internet reviews make dog turd polishable) 

if anyone has any suggestions, opinions, im open to second hand guitars but would prefer new. any advice/feedback would be much appreciated as im pretty stuck on this one.


----------



## greyhound

It all comes to this: scale length.. i adore rg1527 in white.. but it has shorter scale.. I mainly use drop tunings.. so is it really such a difference ? and what would you guys recommend.. RGD really looks like a machine.. but it is also more expensive ( 250 euros ).. I know that there is a vs. thread but I wanted to post here cause I've seen that there are many of you out there that own one of these two.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

same quality and the sound is pretty close as well. i say RGD all the way. and thats coming from a 1527 owner who wishes they had a 2127z. oh, and i THINK it has the jem style input jack which is fuckin amazing


----------



## simonXsludge

i owned and really like both and can honestly say that the RGD is worth the 250 extra euros. it really is a machine, and even the stock pups sound fine.

the 26.5 scale is very comfy but definitely helps if you want to go lower.


----------



## orakle

def rgd

its just the best metal 7s


----------



## BigHandy

Im up to buy an 8 string, couse I realy like the thick and downtuned sound of those 7-8 string Nu-metal and Metalcore bands, but as far as I know most of them are using ESP or Ibanez. Where I live I can only acces to Schecter 8 strings in shops, but I have no clue how would it sound with that kind of music. I saw a few video on yt, but it seems that it dosent have that unique "futuristic" gained sound like the ESP (or sometimes the Ibanez) got, maybe its because most of the guys played Heavy metal/Hard rock on it, so maybe its not enough to compare. I heard a lot of Nevermore before (Demion is using Sheckter 8 strings too) but its again a different style than Im seeking, and I cant hear any special sound about the guitar (the themes are cool btw). Any suggestions that Schecter V-8 HLR will be any good for me if I realy want to play "space nu-metalcore" on it?

And what kind of effect pedal would be the best with it?

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## kent-ish

I've been looking around at seven strings lately. Everyone seems to be advising me to find an RG7621 or similar. My question is, if these things are so damn popular, why did they stop making them? they seem to be like, the most wanted seven string around, now the only new sevens i can find by ibanez are made in korea or elsewhere. 

Also, as I found the thread I origionally posted this is useless I thought I'd quickly pop this in aswell. 

I'm after a little advice here. looking to buy my first seven string and I'm having serious issues deciding between about 2 or three guitars. I've been playing for a few years, play a lot of hardcore/metal type music, i.e emmure, suicide silence,i play in a band in drop A (hopefully G soon) etc...I've been playing a Jackson 6 string for a fair while and love it (Jackson® Guitars : The Bloodline)

some of the guitars I am having issues deciding between is an Ibanez RGA7 which i can get new for $900 (australian, so around that if not a little bit less in US currency), this is the only guitar in my area i can have a play of and think it's fairly decent, here's a link to it (Electric Guitars - RGA7 | Ibanez guitars)

other guitars im looking at include an agile septer std 727, i can get it for 500 US with postage and shipping probably 600, this guitar is currently winning in my most likely to buy as it's a baritone 27" scale length and I think that'd be pretty damn cool to play. if anyone has had a play of this can you please help me out on any kind of description as i have no access to one to try out (Agile Septor Std 727 RN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com)

ive also been kinda looking at an LTD H-1007 (paying probably 1400), although this guitar seems harder to judge if it would be a nice guitar or not as i haven't been able to really find a reliable review on it (as im sure a lot of you would know internet reviews make dog turd polishable) 

if anyone has any suggestions, opinions, im open to second hand guitars but would prefer new. any advice/feedback would be much appreciated as im pretty stuck on this one. This guitar needs to be good quality and last as long as possible, ( i gig fairly often and would like to record in the future with it)


----------



## jymellis

kent-ish said:


> I've been looking around at seven strings lately. Everyone seems to be advising me to find an RG7621 or similar. My question is, if these things are so damn popular, why did they stop making them? they seem to be like, the most wanted seven string around, now the only new sevens i can find by ibanez are made in korea or elsewhere.
> )


 
because in 1999 and 2000 when they where making them, 7s where not as popular. you had maybe 3-4 bands using them.

and myself being someone who has owned most of the ibanez 7s, you cant go wrong with a 7621/7421


----------



## Demeyes

They stopped making the RG7620 and 7420 but now they make fairly similar guitars as the RG 1527. The main difference between them is the price, you can get a used older model for well under half price of what the new ones go for. That's why they are the better guitars value wise.
BTW you won't have any warranty on an Agile shipped out of the US. Its a bit of a gamble but you should be ok.


----------



## jymellis

Demeyes said:


> . That's why they are the better guitars value wise.
> .


 
not to mention the quality of the 76/74 is wayyy better than that on the 73s


----------



## Kwirk

They never actually stopped making the 7620, they just put it on the Prestige line and renamed it the 1527 with some slight changes.


----------



## Xaios

Kwirk said:


> They never actually stopped making the 7620, they just put it on the Prestige line and renamed it the 1527 with some slight changes.



Not exactly. The 7620 had a Lo Pro 7 and Dimarzio New7 pickups. Early 7620's had a 1 piece maple neck, while later versions had a 3 piece maple/bubinga neck. Neither version ever had a volute, they both used a scarf joint.

The 1527, on the other hand, had an Edge Pro 7 and Ibanez V7-7 and V8-7 pickups. Early 1527's had the same 3 piece maple/bubinga scarf joint neck as the late 7620's (as well as 7420's), while later 1527's had a 5 piece maple/wenge neck that used a volute instead of a scarf joint.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/144186-ultimate-list-ibanez-7-strings.html


----------



## Kwirk

Yeah, slight changes. It's basically a 7620 with Prestige specs.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dog... The RG7620 is a fucking beast... That is all.


----------



## Xaios

Kwirk said:


> Yeah, slight changes. It's basically a 7620 with Prestige specs.



That's like saying a Universe is just an RG7620 with a middle pickup and a pickguard. On some level it's true, but at the same time it's a very naive statement.


----------



## Lianoroto

After playing a sixer for some years I am now in a position where I have some serious GAS for a 7-string. Recently got a pretty good summer job which will allow me to earn enough money for next year of studies (living alone for the first time :O) and some other gear. 

Was thinking of buying an Ibanez RGA7 as a first 7-string guitar, but recently I found a guy selling his Schecter Hellraiser C-7 for the same price as a a new RGA7 (half price of new Hellraiser here in norway). Seeing as this guitar has a a decent pair of actives and a longer scale I kinda think this is what i should be buying. Problem is I have never tried Schecters, and all the Ibanez guitars i have tried felt kinda like my current sixer. I currently play an Epiphone Les Paul standard which feels amazing to my hands. My Cort A5 bass is also really good, but with another feel because of the wider neck.

What I am really wondering is how this guitar might feel compared to what i am used to. Both guitars have actives which is not really what i like, but the 707s will probably work better, until I can buy some Dimarzios/BKPS, than the Ibanez ones. 

If anyone have any relevant experience to share that would make my decision easier it would really help me out. Have personally experienced in the past that a more expensive guitar isn't necessarily better, which is why i havent jumped the gun on the Schecter yet.


----------



## the britt shredder

In past experience schecter 7 strings seem to have something missing from their general tonal sound no matter the amp. i suggest the ibanez, of course i prefer ibanez to anything on sevens so i may be a little biased.


----------



## demigod

ok so... RGA8 vs Schecter Helraiser8 vs Agile Intrepid


----------



## kent-ish

^ i usually stay away from most schecters as im not a fan of the quality of most of their guitars. without playing the hellraiser 8 or knowing pretty much anything about it, I'd go the agile or ibanez, depending on price, shipping and what specs you like. 

also, so far I've had pretty much no feedback on my dilema, can someone help me out here? ive posted my dilema like twice on page 31 here.


----------



## veggie7sXe

guitarplayerone said:


> honestly i vote the K7. worst case scenario find an up-and-coming luthier to reboard it with a nice blank ebony board :nom:
> 
> the k7 has a rediculously nice shreddy neck, its reminiscent to me of the older UV's, plus it has a mahogany body, which i personally prefer tone-wise.
> 
> i wish i went with buying a k7 and reboarding it to be honest, tbh, i've never run into a neck that i liked that much... it was just... perfect
> 
> anyway i should recommend a 2027 as well


 if you want an ebony fingerboard, just get some ebony dye and dye the rosewood. its still grainy but it pretty cool. just be careful around the inlays. it shouldnt hurt em but you cant be too carefull


----------



## space frog

^you DO know that the difference between ebony and rosewood is NOT ONLY color, right?


----------



## Legion

OKAY PEOPLE, after a TONNE of research and rabid forum posting and getting flamed and what not, it's come down to THIS: Schecter Loomis OR Ibanez APEX2 OR Agile Septor Elite 727. I'm placing the order tomorrow morning. I'm just asking this question because a LOT of budget ups and downs have occurred since I last asked you guys the "OMG WAT GEETAR?!" question! Plus now I have the option to get one down from the US. Which is the best guitar in terms of build quality?

LOOMIS: I'd have got this one, but I have concerns about the neck being a little weak and vulnerable to drastic climate changes(I've heard it's a one piece neck, and 3 piece is better than 1 piece, right?)

APEX 2: Fits my bill almost perfectly but the bridge pup is a bit weak and also it's only 25.5" scale. I'd prefer something hotter in the bridge+ a longer scale.

Agile Septor Elite 727: LOVELY guitar, but I have concerns about the build quality(fretwork, wood quality etc.)

Currently leaning towards the Agile. Okay. Now, gimme your opinions.

Please reply FAST! Placing order tomorrow morning.

Cheers!


----------



## space frog

Agile build quality is most often great, but if you have any problem you can ship it back to kurt and ask a refund.


----------



## jcbakz

I really cant decide which one to get. I need your opinions and experience in both guitars to help me decide which one to purchase. neither are near me.
specs, price is not the issue here its the sound of the guitar that I am after.
the thing is, I dont play metal only. I play a lot of variety and would want a single guitar to do that and have narrowed it to only these two. I have been very patient, waiting for over a year to purchase either of these two and finally I have the money to buy one.
loomis> maple/ash
agile> ebony/mahogany
both are on emgs but how big is the difference in the sound?
which one sounds heavenly in cleans?
which one sounds like a beast when distorted?
which one owns and your overall?


----------



## caskettheclown

STORY TIME!
I've had 1 medium range ibanez, 1 high end LTD , dean acoustic and a few others.
So long story short I had to sell everything but 1 guitar. 
Its a 79 Samick , bright yellow , six string , H-S configuration with I think a gain booster switch but not sure. Its beat to HELL and back but I love it.


Anyway i'm looking for a guitar to save up for when I get a job, before I get a car.
I'm looking to spend 400$ american TOPS.

I would prefer something with a floyd but its def. not a deal breaker.
I know how to set up a floyd and take care of it. I'm not one to abuse the trem too much.
I would like the pickups to be able to do a little bit of everything but honestly I play classic rock to metal as well as instrumental things like satriani and Vai and Friendman
Shape isn't an issue as long as it isn't something extreme.

I've been looking at 
Kramer Striker Custom FR-424CM Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend






ESP LTD EC-256 Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend






Ibanez RG350MP Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend








Any other suggestions? I will go used but would prefer not too
Also I plan on buying a vypyr from my friend CHEAP so amp will be taken car of


----------



## Osiris

keep saving up and get something nicer
however the RG350dx is a pretty good guitar, I prefer it over my RGA121


----------



## Kabstract

Rondo Music Electric Guitars
http://www.rondomusic.com/electricguitar-ss10.html


Perhaps an Agile?


----------



## avenger

buy something used! you can score a decent guitar for 400 used.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Not sure how much they are over there, but the BC Rich Gunslinger Retro gets my vote.


----------



## caskettheclown

Osiris said:


> keep saving up and get something nicer
> however the RG350dx is a pretty good guitar, I prefer it over my RGA121



I need to get something in this price range first before I save up for a car.


after I get a car then I will save up for something nice!

The only guitar I have now could crap out on me any time now and I need something that will last for a while till I can get a car and save up for a really nice guitar.



Kabstract said:


> Rondo Music Electric Guitars
> http://www.rondomusic.com/electricguitar-ss10.html
> 
> 
> Perhaps an Agile?



I don't know why I didn't think of that! i'll definitely look into it


----------



## MFB

I've got the TOM version of the Kramer you posted, and only thing I did to it was install a SD Invader in the bridge and a '59 in the neck, and the thing fucking slays


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Agile AL-3100 Purple Quilt at RondoMusic.com Idk man its like the LTD you wanted but cool as fuck.


----------



## metalman_ltd

Agile and if I had to choose from the three u posted rg350dx is my vote. I loved it when I had one.


----------



## Andromalia

Try to get a used guitar that won't require a pickup change. With your budget, prime candidates would be LTDs with EMGs, Epiphones and LPs studios if you're lucky. I think you can also get good MIM Fenders for that price, used also. 
Spending 400$ on a new guitar almost guarantees you'll be disappointed.


----------



## caskettheclown

Andromalia said:


> Try to get a used guitar that won't require a pickup change. With your budget, prime candidates would be LTDs with EMGs, Epiphones and LPs studios if you're lucky. I think you can also get good MIM Fenders for that price, used also.
> Spending 400$ on a new guitar almost guarantees you'll be disappointed.



I know i'm going to be disappointed somewhat

This guitar has just got to do me till I save up for a car. Then i'll start saving for a really nice guitar.


----------



## SirMyghin

Why are you worried about the other guitar 'crapping out', what exactly do you expect to happen, you might have to touch up solder but that is it.


----------



## caskettheclown

SirMyghin said:


> Why are you worried about the other guitar 'crapping out', what exactly do you expect to happen, you might have to touch up solder but that is it.



The bridge has some rust on it and its hard to play some of the strings without it snapping and the other ones will not stay in tune after five minutes of playing


----------



## rfseet

A lovely dilema here guys.

Schecter Loomis NT or BC Rich Rizzo?

They're priced the same for me. I rarely tune down, but don't mind the 26.5 scale of the Schecter. And as for pickups, i'm gonna swap them out anyway.


----------



## space frog

Loomis. I just dont trust BC Rich build quality.


----------



## ManuelB

Ok, here's another one for you...
Schecter: Loomis signature or Hellraiser?!


----------



## space frog

I would take the Loomis cuz I prefer maple fretboards to rosewood ones, but I know both guitars are great so it all comes to what you prefer. Also IIRC the Hellraiser has a more interesting set of pups, so you should try both if you have the opportunity.


----------



## guitarister7321

If I scrape up $1000+ this summer these are some guitars I might look into, if I decide to buy new:
LTD H-1007FR
Ibanez RG1527M
BC Rich Steve Smyth 7
Jackson SLAT3-7 Gun Metal
LTD SC-608B (if I want an 8)

I'm still very unsure of what I want though...


----------



## Curt

Looking into another 6 string and so far I have my choices narrowed down to:
The choice between these two is mostly a matter of if anyone has seen these in person, which finish looks nicer? the third one is a whole different guitar altogether...





or:




or:




^ the floyded version.


----------



## rfseet

in terms of construction, the esp is on a totally different level. but as for price... hmmm....


----------



## Curt

rfseet said:


> in terms of construction, the esp is on a totally different level. but as for price... hmmm....



I'm aware of this. 

But they both get positive reviews, and i've seen a couple people who have said the premiums play nearly as well as a high end prestige.


----------



## rfseet

^
I haven't had the chance to try the premiums yet, but this guy's an ibanez freak turned esp convert, and here's what he says:

tHe gUitar aDDict: The Premium report


----------



## Markzi

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums, I wanted to get my first 7 string Ibanez without paying much. I have an RG 350 DX.
1) Are these 2 any good?
2) Are they better or worse than the RG 350DX?
3) What's the difference between the 7320 and 7321?
4) IF they are the same except for the tremelo, is it worth the extra price? (I have a tremolo in my 350DX)
Thank you in advance


----------



## Syriel

Its up to you whether you want a trem or not. They're practically the same, just a trem and a non-trem. Don't expect the trem on it to be a High Quality one tho. With a pickup change tho they're really nice guitars.

Oh, and they're definitely better than your RG.


----------



## Markzi

Thank you for the response  I think I'm gonna get the 7321 since its my first 7 string


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I would not pay full price for a 7321, seem kinda pricey for what you get. Scour your local CL and try to find a 7621/7421/7321 in that order.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Syriel said:


> Oh, and they're definitely better than your RG.



How so? They're all 3xx series MII RGs.


----------



## Kwirk

MaxOfMetal said:


> How so? They're all 3xx series MII RGs.


This. Take the 7 out of the model number and you're left with a 3xx series. I didn't even know they made a 7320, haha. One thing to consider is whether or not you want your tremolo failing on you when you're buying cheaper Ibanez guitars.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I played a 7320 at the gearfest a while ago, it was pretty sick, although I can get a RG7620 for that price.....


----------



## Markzi

Actually my RG 350 DX is pretty solid. The tremolo isn't giving me any problems. I just want to know if the 7321 will deliver less than the RG 350 DX. If it were exactly the same, but with an extra string, I would be okay with that. I just want to make sure that the 350 DX isn't better than the 7321. Just to see if it's worth the money.
What is up with the 7421 and the 7621? I can't find them on the Ibanez site. How much do they cost?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Markzi said:


> Actually my RG 350 DX is pretty solid. The tremolo isn't giving me any problems. I just want to know if the 7321 will deliver less than the RG 350 DX. If it were exactly the same, but with an extra string, I would be okay with that. I just want to make sure that the 350 DX isn't better than the 7321. Just to see if it's worth the money.
> What is up with the 7421 and the 7621? I can't find them on the Ibanez site. How much do they cost?



I like the wizard II a bit better than the wizard II-7 just because I find the shape feels better as a 6 string shape, but this is me being a nit picky asshole more than anything 

The 7421 and 7621 are discontinued models (the 7620/7621 is now the 1527). I would pay 200-300 dollars for a 7421 and $500 for a 7620 although thats really dependant on condition.


----------



## Markzi

BlindingLight7 said:


> although I can get a RG7620 for that price.....


Everyone keeps saying that  But these that guitar was discontinued in 2002. Is it possible for me to get a new one? Used is not an option for me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Markzi said:


> Everyone keeps saying that  But these that guitar was discontinued in 2002. Is it possible for me to get a new one? Used is not an option for me.



The 1527 is the new version of the 7620 although its MIK (IIRC).


----------



## Markzi

For some reason, I feel like the strings are a bit looser with a tremelo. I have played on a Squier (no tremolo) and the strings felt really tight, I don't want that. Is the Gibraltar bridge any good?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Markzi said:


> For some reason, I feel like the strings are a bit looser with a tremelo. I have played on a Squier (no tremolo) and the strings felt really tight, I don't want that. Is the Gibraltar bridge any good?



That has to do with string gauge dude.


----------



## Markzi

Sorry, I'm sort of a noob  By looking at the specs can you tell if this guitar will be tight?


----------



## Markzi

Or does it depend on the strings? :O


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Markzi said:


> Or does it depend on the strings? :O



It depends on strings and what tuning they're in.


----------



## Markzi

Ah, I see, thank you for the help


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthtastic said:


> The 1527 is the new version of the 7620 although its MIK (IIRC).



The RG1527 has been, and always will be, made in Japan. There has never been a Prestige series RG made anywhere otber than Japan.


----------



## Estilo

MaxOfMetal said:


> The RG1527 has been, and always will be, made in Japan. There has never been a Prestige series RG made anywhere otber than Japan.



While that is true, I recall some models not having the "Team JCraft" Mark at the back of the headstock. One I remember vividly is the RG1451, and I think the 1527 as well. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Estilo said:


> While that is true, I recall some models not having the "Team JCraft" Mark at the back of the headstock. One I remember vividly is the RG1451, and I think the 1527 as well. Can anyone shed some light on this?



The "Team J.Craft" stamp has been used off and on through out the years. It's really little more than a marketing tool as all Japanese made Ibanez guitars are made by "Team J.Craft" (which refers to the workers at the Fujigen plant who specialize in Ibanez construction). 

As long as it has a serial number starting with "F" it's made in Japan. 

For the record I've owned several RG1527s and remember at least a few of them having the TJC stamp.


----------



## Prydogga

My 1421f does not have a J craft sticker, but that's probably because it's a 'Seconds' and has an S on it instead. My 1527 definitely had one.


----------



## sell2792

Why isn't used an option? You're just straight fucking yourself if you pass up a used 7621 or 7421 to get a new 7321 or w/e. Look on the used section of GC's site, CraigsList, etc...


----------



## kris_jammage

If you could score a used 7421 or 7621 you be way better off. Now i have both a 7321 and a 7621 and while i adore my 7321, the 7621 is of far better quality and feels infinitely better.


----------



## Adari

sell2792 said:


> Why isn't used an option? You're just straight fucking yourself if you pass up a used 7621 or 7421 to get a new 7321 or w/e. Look on the used section of GC's site, CraigsList, etc...



He doesn't live in the US - international shipping costs from GC are very expensive, and very few people on Craigslist are willing to send a guitar to Beirut.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

i wouldnt even get a rg7320 when i can get 2 rg7620's for the same price. same goes for the 7321 and 7621. its crazy. i have one major statement to say to people who are new to 7 strings.

*YOU DONT HAVE TO GET CRAP GUITARS JUST BECAUSE YOU ARE A 7 STRING NOOB!!!!!* seriously, my first was an rg1527 and all i had before that was a jackson JS1R dinky with all dead frets. i sucked but i still went for the best guitar i could get. now my playing has improved and because the guitar felt so good, i now WANT to play a lot. good guitars inspire you to play more. shitty ones that feel like crap to you make you hate guitar. just think about it


----------



## sell2792

Adari said:


> He doesn't live in the US - international shipping costs from GC are very expensive, and very few people on Craigslist are willing to send a guitar to Beirut.


 
I'm sure theirs some way he can find them used there. I didn't know he was there or else I wouldn't have recommended GC


----------



## LewisMembery

Honest opinions..

Do I get the JP50 Sterling...







or...

Ibanez RGA32 and with the money saved get some Bareknuckles...







Both beautiful guitars in my eyes.


???


----------



## MikeH

As much of an Ibby fanboy as I am, I'd say go with the Sterling. I played the JP50 Stealth and it blew my mind. Still thinking about getting one.


----------



## OrsusMetal

+1 to the Sterling. It is actually one of the guitars that made me start wanting a 6 string again. That forearm carve is super comfy.


----------



## LewisMembery

Oh sweet, so sound is pretty good then? think it's versatile for a wide variety of genres?


----------



## caskettheclown

Do they make a ssevenstring version of the JP around that price point?


To answer your question go with the JP50 , seriously won't disapoint. You can swap the pickups out for w/e you want and it will scream even louder


----------



## MikeH

Certainly. Maybe go for a JP100 with the quilt veneer. Just classier looking.


----------



## DMAallday

Hey guys! I'm looking into getting another seven string but I need some help. I have a sc207 and I'm not to happy with it. I really cant complain tho, my buddy sold it to me for $50 and emgs in it. He keeps his guitar in his garage so the neck is completely messed up! So now I'm looking for a 607/607b or an agile. I played a 607 yesterday and was amazed by the neck size. I was shocked it was pretty thin. So my real question is stick with esp or will an agile play some what the same and have a similar neck?

thanks dudes!


----------



## SenorDingDong

LTD will have better build quality, higher quality woods, and better attention to detail. LTD.


----------



## InfinityAndThree

I'm very happy with my new SC-607. Great guitar. Never tried agile though.


----------



## Ben.Last

Jstring said:


> LTD will have better build quality, higher quality woods, and better attention to detail. LTD.



I'd disagree. If he was talking ESP, then this would be true. However, Agile and LTD are neck and neck with regard to all those things with a slight edge toward Agile in some cases.


----------



## DevinShidaker

Both brands are good, so I guess it would just come down to finding a guitar with the specs that you want. As far as sevens go, Agile has more options, as well as a custom order option a few times a year (more expensive, but still pretty affordable).


----------



## DMAallday

im not positive yet, but specs wise im more interested in the 607/607b in the natural finish. That one always caught my eye, I just need to find one now haha


----------



## guy in latvia

Id take the agile over the ltd simply because I cant stand having a midle humbucker, in the end it comes down to personal preference on the spex you need, quality wise the LTD will have the edge, but overall the Agile wins for me.


----------



## InfinityAndThree

DMAallday said:


> im not positive yet, but specs wise im more interested in the 607/607b in the natural finish. That one always caught my eye, I just need to find one now haha


 Yea I just scored a SC-607 Natural off eBay. It's my first 7, so I'm not the best judge, but I absolutely love it! Middle pickup dosen't get in the way at all really, and gives some really interesting tonal variations. It sounds great, and also looks awsome too. Especially in person. I'd definately advise finding a natural one, they look epic, and are (to my knowlege) the only ones made of mahogany (?). Although don't quote me on that. Any questions about the SC-607, just ask!


----------



## Isan

You will be grateful to have the ltd ... they are much better then agile


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Given the fact the last two 600 series LTDs I owned were dead planks I'd probably go for the Agile.

Strange since I almost never choose Agile between two or three choices.


----------



## DMAallday

InfinityAndThree said:


> Yea I just scored a SC-607 Natural off eBay. It's my first 7, so I'm not the best judge, but I absolutely love it! Middle pickup dosen't get in the way at all really, and gives some really interesting tonal variations. It sounds great, and also looks awsome too. Especially in person. I'd definately advise finding a natural one, they look epic, and are (to my knowlege) the only ones made of mahogany (?). Although don't quote me on that. Any questions about the SC-607, just ask!



Can I have yours? haha yeah dude iv'e been looking for that one. I love the look of the natural finish. I'm trying to find both because I wanna try a baritone!


----------



## the britt shredder

Huge fan of the way the sterling plays. I rank playability over anything else on a guitar.


----------



## InfinityAndThree

DMAallday said:


> Can I have yours? haha yeah dude iv'e been looking for that one. I love the look of the natural finish. I'm trying to find both because I wanna try a baritone!


 No! I love this thing! Good idea though to try both. I only went for the standard 'cos I found it on eBay. Haven't tried the baritone. However, I'm going to be tuning it to Drop A#, so the 25.5" scale isn't a problem. However, if you want to go a lot lower, then I've heared it might be a good idea to go for the baritone.


----------



## Skanky

I have both and like both.

Just some quick thoughts...

I wish the LTD had a 27" scale.
I wish the Agile had the huge frets that the LTD has.
I wish the LTD had no fretboard inlays like the Agile.

They both play great and look great.


----------



## Nimgoble

Any particular reason you're limiting the options to just LTD/Agile? I know some people in this thread have gotten a couple of lemons with LTD, but I've never tried a bad Deluxe. You could give the H-1007 a try. Never tried an Agile before, so I can't weigh in on those... Some of them look nice, though!


----------



## DMAallday

umm idk really. I have about 10 guitars and most are LTD. I love the neck on the 607 and trans purple with a reverse headstock got me interested in an agile. I don't to spend too much because I know I wont use it live with the band, just to mess around with. Honestly i'm looking for one with a super thin neck.....im open to suggestions!!


----------



## DMAallday

Skanky said:


> I wish the LTD had a 27" scale.
> QUOTE]
> 
> whats the scale on the baritone?? im confused haha


----------



## somniumaeternum

I just picked up an Agile 825 over the weekend. I was a bit skeptical about quality issues at first, but after I played it for a few minutes I really liked it and had to buy it 

The guitar feels very solid, the finish isn't bad and attention to detail around the neck seems good. 

Not too familiar with LTD (i've never owned one) so all I can really honestly say is I'd go with Agile again. Plus the main guy (ahh his name escapes me now) at Agile is fairly cool and will help you out as needed and responds quickly.


----------



## Skanky

DMAallday said:


> Skanky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the LTD had a 27" scale.
> QUOTE]
> 
> whats the scale on the baritone?? im confused haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant *MY *LTD... not necessarily the one you're getting. lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## DMAallday

Skanky said:


> DMAallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant *MY *LTD... not necessarily the one you're getting. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha I got it after I looked at it again. In neck caparison which is thinner? The LTD or agile?
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinityAndThree

I'm pretty sure LTD is thinner. Althoug if you want really thin, why don't you look at ibanez?


----------



## Skanky

Yeah, the LTD is thinner, but the Agile sure as heck isn't like a baseball bat! It's damn near perfect in every respect.


----------



## Nimgoble

DMAallday said:


> umm idk really. I have about 10 guitars and most are LTD. I love the neck on the 607 and trans purple with a reverse headstock got me interested in an agile. I don't to spend too much because I know I wont use it live with the band, just to mess around with. Honestly i'm looking for one with a super thin neck.....im open to suggestions!!



Super thin neck? Extended scale?

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RGD7321

You could wait to pick a used one of these up.


----------



## DMAallday

i haven't played much ibanez...are the necks that thin? and if the headstock was reversed i'd buy one right now haha!


----------



## lorenroger

Hey Guys. I can't decide which among these 2 guitars I should buy.
Schecter Hellraiser C-7
Ibanez Xiphos XPT707
I'm from India and both these guitars cost exactly the same i.e. Rs. 60,000 ($1300 or so) . 
I like the features on both of them but i just can't choose 
Please help me out!


----------



## pink freud

lorenroger said:


> Hey Guys. I can't decide which among these 2 guitars I should buy.
> Schecter Hellraiser C-7
> Ibanez Xiphos XPT707
> I'm from India and both these guitars cost exactly the same i.e. Rs. 60,000 ($1300 or so) .
> I like the features on both of them but i just can't choose
> Please help me out!



My first instinct is to say neither guitar is worth $1300, but I'm not familiar enough with availability in your country.

If you like the features equally you should ask yourself if you prefer a more conservative shape or a radical shape. Then ask yourself if your answer in six months would be the same.


----------



## Kamikaze7

I vote the Ibanez... It'll have a way thinner neck, and an amazing set of DiMarzio pickups which are extremely versatile. While the Hellraiser is nice too and has the EMG 707TW's, I don't like baseball-bats for a neck. I think the Ibanez over the Schecter.

Good luck, and happy NGD when you get it!


----------



## lorenroger

Thanks a million guys!
and lol India sucks. Everything here costs twice as much as it does in the US.


----------



## lorenroger

One more thing.
If I buy the Ibanez and decide to upgrade to Active PUs , will I have to make additional room for a 9V battery? or will it just fit in the space that has the volume/tone controls?


----------



## eegor

The control cavity is usually big enough to hold it, you'll just have to get a little creative with how you arrange everything. I've seen a lot of guitars that use that method.

Good luck on your choice!


----------



## Blind Theory

Xiphos all the way. I really dislike the way a lot of Schecters feel. I don't know why...plus Ibanez makes some damn good guitars. I've played the Xiphos and it is really good.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Go with the Xiphos! It's waaay better if you ask me. Im sure it won't disapoint you 

It has an awesome neck, and Dimarzio D-activator pickups. 

Btw, why would you want to change them to active pups?


----------



## TwitTheShred

I would say niether, if you look around you can find sumthing elce better. but if you have to go with those two go with the Ibby.


----------



## Shemhamforasch

Niether because you can buy something better via the internet.


----------



## Nonservium

While the Schecter neck is thicker, the weakest part of it is the finish imo. It feels sticky and I can't stand that. I want very badly to like their guitars but I just can't seem to find one besides my old Hollywood Classic that I like.


----------



## Shrooms

Nonservium said:


> While the Schecter neck is thicker, the weakest part of it is the finish imo. It feels sticky and I can't stand that. I want very badly to like their guitars but I just can't seem to find one besides my old Hollywood Classic that I like.



Cover it with stickers!

/sarcasm.


----------



## caskettheclown

I say go Hellraiser if you like the neck, its more comfortable to play sitting down and easier to walk around with


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I just want to say the whole Schecter necks being baseball bats thing is half opinion and half girly hands, I'm fifteen and I think the Hellraiser neck is awesome for shredding


----------



## space frog

Schecter necks are really thick, but I love them. Dunno, I think their feel is great. I actually prefer a chubby neck to a neck that barely is thick enough to contain the truss rod.


----------



## Junnage

Looking to buy my first 7 string. I've played a bunch in the past, but have never got around to owning one.

I'm currently trying to choose between a EBMM BFR JP7 or a JPXI-7.

Any suggestions/advice?


----------



## edlamb0306

Hi all! First post here. 

I'm struggling to decide between having an Agile (Std 727 with passives) shipped to me here in the UK, which would be around $700 or saving up a bit more and buying a Schecter Hellraiser C-7 which I can get for about £500 (about $800). What does everyone think? Is the Agile worth the hefty shipping + tax compared to the Schecter?


----------



## the britt shredder

The only advice i can offer is to go with the guitar you like and know how it plays and all. it doesn't matter if its cheaper if you think it plays awful in the end


----------



## Shredguitar666

...continuation of my hunt for the next guitar.


Links to the two guitars mentioned in the subject:

IBANEZ RGD2127Z-ISH - Thomann danske Cyberstore

IBANEZ RGD7320Z-BKF - Thomann danske Cyberstore

They seem pretty alike to me, although there are some obvious differences:

1) The pickups

2) The neck (On the expensive model there is a prestige neck)

I am going to replace the pickups of whichever guitar I buy to: LiquiFire + Crunchlab or D-Activator, so really the only extra I get from buying the expensive guitar is a prestige neck. Is it really worth the extra bucks??


----------



## Mordacain

Shredguitar666 said:


> ...continuation of my hunt for the next guitar.
> 
> 
> Links to the two guitars mentioned in the subject:
> 
> IBANEZ RGD2127Z-ISH - Thomann danske Cyberstore
> 
> IBANEZ RGD7320Z-BKF - Thomann danske Cyberstore
> 
> They seem pretty alike to me, although there are some obvious differences:
> 
> 1) The pickups
> 
> 2) The neck (On the expensive model there is a prestige neck)
> 
> I am going to replace the pickups of whichever guitar I buy to: LiquiFire + Crunchlab or D-Activator, so really the only extra I get from buying the expensive guitar is a prestige neck. Is it really worth the extra bucks??



Its definitely worth the extra money if you can afford it. It has of course the Prestige neck and all the awesomeness that accompanies that (fret dressing, construction, comfort, durability) but also higher grade hardware all-around and far more likely to have higher quality wood. Constructions, fit & finish and overall QC is much higher.

If you can afford it, always go with the prestige.


----------



## Manticore

Always buy the Japanese model when ever possible


----------



## Shredguitar666

How can I ensure that I get a japanese model? What other models are available? Sorry for sounding like a complete idiot...


----------



## ibanezRG1527

all prestiges are japanese


----------



## ibanezRG1527

trust us. rgd7320 is ok at best. the 2127z is amazing at worst. near perfect at best. the only thing on those guitars thats the same is the body shape.

rgd7320z: neck kinda sucks (just my opinion), cheaper woods, low quality control, cheap pickups, cheap bridge (which is ok, just not great), not-so-good frets and wont last as long

rgd2127z: AMAZING neck, high quality woods, top of the line quality control, good pickups (though you want CL/LF anyway so doesnt matter), AMAZING bridge, great fret treatment and will last 50 years if you want

which is the better option? i think that the price that ibanez is giving for the rgd2127z is a steal for how good of a guitar it really is


----------



## klinic

I have been trying to get a Seven String built for me for ages... But I eventually gave up on getting what I wanted in Australia and started looking for Ibanez Universes. Also turned out to be a disaster.

Anyway, I've been getting into some Animals as Leaders, as well as some Jazz lately. And I really love Tosin Abasis clean playing with the 8 string. Some awesome chord voicing and phrasing ideas.

And, well, now I'm wondering if 7 will be enough. -.-; I mean, ideally, I plan to play with a bass player and there doesn't seem to be anything of the Universe's calibre in an 8 string. Anywhere. :/ Will it be enough?


----------



## ibanezRG1527

get the 8. it has both a 6 and a 7 string built in. its enough and more


----------



## wick001

ESP H-1007 vs. Schecter C7 Custom. Both look great. The main difference is the 26.5 scale on the Schecter vs. 25.5 on esp & active on esp vs passive on schecter.

What would you choose? Why?

http://www.schecterguitars.com/Prod...C-7-Custom.aspx
Schecter C-7 Custom | Sweetwater.com






http://www.espguitars.com/guitars/l...uxe/h-1007.html





__________________
Marshall JCM2000 DSL 100
Marshall 1960B Cab
Mesa 2010 Dual Rectifier
Marshall 1960B Cab
Schecter C1-Elite w/Duncan Distortions
Hardwire Reverb/Delay


----------



## Kabstract

I like passives more, more variety if you want to change. EMG 7's use bass sizing, so if you don't like them later on, it'll be odd to work with.

The guitars are gonna be super similar overall though, so decide if you want EMGs for sure, or a range of passives.


----------



## OrsusMetal

I like the ltd better. Better upper fret access and I have always liked ltds necks better than Schecters. They don't feel as thick. The passives in the Schecter are a plus, but I can get over the fact that the ltd has actives. Ltds have ALWAYS played and sounded better to me than Schecters. Just me though.


----------



## kris_jammage

Id have the LTd over the Schecter any day. Cant give any exact reasons, just thats what id pick! Haha!


----------



## poopyalligator

I like the look of the LTD better, and qualitywise they are probably the same. I would put blackouts in the LTD if i got it, and I would put some dimarzios in the schecter if i got it. Go for the LTD.


----------



## Rotatous

I think the LTD looks a bit better, but spec-wise I'd rather have the Schecter. I'd much prefer the passive pickups and extended scale length.


----------



## kmanick

I played the floyded version of the LTD a while back aand was very tempted to take it home with me.
super comfy neck , adn very good looking quality.


----------



## TGI11

So, I'm planning to buy a new 7-string...


The problem is that I'm having a difficult time choosing between Ibanez and Agile.

The guitars I'm interested are

Agile Interceptor pro 727





and

Ibanez RG1527-m





I've heard great things about both guitars...


Which one would you recommend for me?

I enjoy playing djenty stuff in pretty low tunings... would the 25'5 inch scale neck on the Ibanez work for that? I'm also not the biggest guy, so would the 27 inch baritone neck on the agile suit me well? I'm also interested that if I would by either guitar, is it necessary to change the pickups to EMG 707's etc.? And finally, is the Floyd rose bridge on the Agile any good? I've heard a lot of mixed feelings about it...


Thanks for the help...
-Alex


----------



## soliloquy

i dont have the agile 7 stringer any more, but i still have 2 other agiles (al 3000 and al3100). if you're in or around mississauga, you can try em out to see the quality of agiles.


----------



## deathscar

Schecter for scale length, passives and ebony board.


----------



## Gamma362

I prefer ESP as company so I would go with the ESP. I don't mind actives and I prefer the necks on LTDs versus Schecters.


----------



## ExhumedShadow

Not a single doubt on my mind, H-1007! 
I've owned a c-7 and like is well known around it's a baseball bat of a neck.
Actually I'm gasing for one of those ltd's as well, d finishing details are quite impressive.


----------



## TomAwesome

My Ibanezes are nicer than my Agiles, but the Agiles have better specs. They're all decent guitars. 25.5" will work, depending on how low you're planning on tuning and what kind of strings you like, but 27" isn't a huge stretch.


----------



## engage757

dude, the Ibanez is gonna be a better instrument with at least some resale value, as opposed to the Agile, that is probably gonna have shoddy fretwork, cheap finishes, and cheaper hardware and electronics. My .02


----------



## soliloquy

engage757 said:


> dude, the Ibanez is gonna be a better instrument with at least some resale value, as opposed to the Agile, that is probably gonna have shoddy fretwork, cheap finishes, and cheaper hardware and electronics. My .02



have you ever owned an agile?

i've owned 4, and each and every one of them had amazing fret work, in fact, some of the best fret work i've found under the 800d dollar mark. their finishes have been incredible and beautifully executed. and their hardware and electronics have been on par with LTD EC1000 line or Schecter of equal value. 

and i have just one ibanez, but have tried numerous, and can say that they are just too different to even be compared to agile. but spec wise, the agiles are better built on paper. and that is true until you hit the prestige and premium line....



not saying that agiles are the greatest guitars out there, but you're a bit off


----------



## theicon2125

I would probably go for the LTD. That is if you are planning on keeping it stock. If you are going to mod it I would go for the Schecter (26.5 scale ) toss some duncan Full Shreds or Invaders in there and you will have one monster of a guitar.


----------



## beneharris

i agree ^ 

the fretwork on my intrepid is better used than the fretwork on my damien-7 elite was new. they may have a few QC issues that have popped up on here, but really, they are fewer than you make it sound


----------



## areyna21

I like them both but ltd guitars have always been a bit more comfortable to me so i would go with the h-1007.


----------



## scherzo1928

I really like the look of the esp, BUT, the schecter has passives, 25.6" calse and most importantly to me, an ebony board. In other words, I'd personaly get the schecter.


----------



## klinic

TGI11 said:


> So, I'm planning to buy a new 7-string...
> 
> 
> The problem is that I'm having a difficult time choosing between Ibanez and Agile.
> 
> The guitars I'm interested are
> 
> Agile Interceptor pro 727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Ibanez RG1527-m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard great things about both guitars...
> 
> 
> Which one would you recommend for me?
> 
> I enjoy playing djenty stuff in pretty low tunings... would the 25'5 inch scale neck on the Ibanez work for that? I'm also not the biggest guy, so would the 27 inch baritone neck on the agile suit me well? I'm also interested that if I would by either guitar, is it necessary to change the pickups to EMG 707's etc.? And finally, is the Floyd rose bridge on the Agile any good? I've heard a lot of mixed feelings about it...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help...
> -Alex



The 1527 is a really good guitar... Definitely get the Ibanez if it's between those two.


----------



## klinic

ibanezRG1527 said:


> get the 8. it has both a 6 and a 7 string built in. its enough and more



It's more of 'a' 8 then 'the' 8.

I don't really think there is an 8 that is of the same standard as the Universe...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I have the C-1 custom so I would recommend the C-7. Those guitars are quite similar though apart from the pickups/frets etc. The C-7 has medium frets while the ESP has extra jumbo which you might want to take into account when choosing. With some BKP/Dimarzios the C-7 will sing.


----------



## Dvaienat

I'd go Schecter, personally. Big neck and looks loads classier. 

Both guitars have the same materials, so it comes down to EMGs vs Duncans and thin neck vs thick neck 26.5 vs 25.5 and medium vs jumbo frets. Depends on which you prefer.


----------



## unclejemima218

the ESP has my vote! I think it looks way cooler for some reason. even though they both look very similar. But either way, whichever route you take, they're both super nice guitars so I'm sure you wouldn't be let down by either.

edit: also I don't much care for huge inlays, so that would rule out the Schecter for me.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

klinic said:


> It's more of 'a' 8 then 'the' 8.
> 
> I don't really think there is an 8 that is of the same standard as the Universe...



i didnt read the details of the post. i just caught "will 8 be enough" so that was my answer. but id say the rg2228 would compare to a universe. not in feel or anything but definately in quality (accept for those damn EMG's). the universe is only about another step up in quality


----------



## wick001

I am looking for a fixed bridge, set neck, jumbo fret, humbucking, string-thru awesome 6-string that can handle low tunings for heavy chunky rhythms for around $500.

Currently looking at these 2 guitars... what do you think?





Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG321MH

I would change the pickups to Dimarzio Crunchlab & Liquifire Total around: $360

SPECS
Neck Material: 3pc Maple
Neck Type: Wizard II
Body: Mahogany body
Frets: Jumbo frets
Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood
Inlay: Pearl dot inlay
Bridge: Gibraltar Standard bridge
NeckPU: INF3
BridgePU: INF4

vs





http://www.espguitars.com/guitars/l...e/ec-401vf.html
$499

Set-Neck Construction
24.75" Scale
Mahogany Body
Flamed Maple Top
Mahogany Neck
Rosewood Fingerboard
42mm Standard Nut
Thin U Neck Contour

22 XJ Frets
Chrome Hardware
Grover Tuners
TOM Bridge & Tailpiece
Seymour Duncan JB (B) / '59 (N) p.u
__________________
Marshall JCM2000 DSL 100
Marshall 1960B Cab
Mesa 2010 Dual Rectifier
Marshall 1960B Cab
Schecter C1-Elite w/Duncan Distortions
Hardwire Reverb/Delay
Boss PS-6 Harmonist
EHX Big Muff Pi


----------



## soliloquy

ibanez RG321! 
great great guitars
very light
very versatile
and amazing play-ability on em too. very comfy guitars.
and used you can find em for even cheaper. around 200ish. i've seen em for a hundred on ebay from time to time as well....


----------



## capoeiraesp

Go the ESP man. Bit more 'rockin' in appearance IMO. 
I must say though it's refreshing seeing someone want to play Soundgarden. Creed, not so much.


----------



## Djent

Rondo Music Home Page

Nail down an Agile Les Paul copy. They're 20 times better than any Epiphone or Korean-made ESP.


----------



## cwhitey2

between those 2....hands fing down the ltd, no need for a pup swap


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

PRS SE


----------



## space frog

onetimeoneplace said:


> Rondo Music Home Page
> 
> Nail down an Agile Les Paul copy. They're 20 times better than any Epiphone or Korean-made ESP.



This, or the ESP if you don't want an Agile.


----------



## Kamikaze7

Coming from an avid and long-time ESP fan, user and collector, I take the H1007 over the Schecter ANY day. The H1007 has a way better feeling neck than the typical baseball bat Schecter neck, and the EMG's are capable of anything you throw at them. 

My vote is the ESP!


----------



## acousticnewb

Hey everyone, Im looking to get my son his first acoustic guitar. Im looking between two beginner guitar sets, can you give me some input on which is better? 

Fender DG-8S Acoustic Guitar Value Pack and more Value Package Acoustic Guitars at GuitarCenter.com. 

Epiphone DR-90T Acoustic Guitar Pack and more 6 String Acoustic Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.

any help is much appreciated as I have no idea what to look for! the only difference i see is that one comes with a bag, and the other comes with a wall hanger and a built in tuner. other than that, they both have tuners and picks and straps.. which guitar is better?


----------



## the britt shredder

If you're looking for a more shredding guitar I would recommend ibanez and if you're looking for more versatility go ESP.


----------



## ImN0tTelling

I've been looking around at 7's for awhile, and after looking through the forums here and elsewhere I've sorta narrowed it down to these two. From what I understand they're extremely similar, but I'm wondering about the quality of each, stuff like the fretwork, overall durabilty, etc between the two. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Infamous Impact

The 1527 has softer frets and the Prestige logo, and the 7620's cheaper, but otherwise they're the same.


----------



## Miek

The frets are...softer? Are they a more malleable alloy of nickel or something


----------



## MaxOfMetal

As far as build, fretwork, and quality of components goes the RG7620 and RG1527 are equals. 

I've owned three RG1527 and six RG7620s so I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## Mordacain

Well, I can say that I preferred my 1527 to the 7420 I have currently. The 1527 neck was slightly bigger, a touch more rounded and overall more comfy to me personally. Obviously some prefer the thinner neck.

The quality and fretwork are roughly the same from what I can tell. The quality of the hardware between a 7620 and 1527 should be roughly the same, just depends on what bridge type you prefer.


----------



## ImN0tTelling

Thanks for the quick replies guys. I'll think on it a bit, and hopefully have a NGD in the near future.


----------



## DanKofKorriban

Hi Sevenstring community,

Well as a newbie/hopeful to the world of sevenstring guitars, and this forum of course, I'm planning to buy a 7-string--duh . But, I'm having trouble narrowing down my choices. I've been looking at both a Schecter Hellraiser C-7 FR and an ESP LTD H-1007, some comparable Ibanez', and don't know which would be the best choice. That being said, I'm everyone here can give me some opinions/ideas. I plan for this new guitar to be my metal machine; my current axe is a Les Paul Studio w/ Seymour Duncan Hot Rodded hooked into SD triple-shot switching system. I love my current guitar/setup, but it just isn't built for metal much--at least not the type I wan't to be into. Plus, constantly changing the tuning gets very annoying; this new axe I want to have heavy gauge strings and setup for down tunings. Anyway, that's the plan; any reviews, opinions, ideas, etc. would be greatly appreciated. \m/  \m/


----------



## ukasheq

Hi there ! ^^

Guess its my first post on this forum, but I've been watching it for about two years so hello 

I have a little problem. I'm thinking about one of those axes. What i need is good attack, dynamics, very meatful juicy distortion signal from the axe. Music which I'm going to play is djent/progressive/deathcore/metalcore/whatevertechnicalsoundingcore. Now here's the problem. Personally I like Blackjack's Atx walnut satin finish most ! So for me ATX > hellraiser. But there's problem with loomis. Everyone from my homies in my country (Poland) is telling me to take Loomis (most of them own both models, or used to have them in past). I'm a little bit confused. What i don't like in this axe is light colour of fretboard. Ash vs mahogany body? Please give me your reflections of playing on both models, some details you know what i mean (i have gas for this axes). 

Last question. I want to ship this guitar to my country from USA. Does big usa online shops like Guitarcenter.com etc give to this models case included with price? Once ive seen video on youtubie from unpacking schecter damien elite 8 and it was packed in schecter case within the package.

Thanks a lot, cheers from Poland
Luke.


----------



## tank

I think ash for djent sounds is perfect


----------



## ExhumedShadow

First I'd go for Esp Ltd h-1007 it's cheaper than d loomis and better axe overall.

If you must go Schecter, go for de hellraiser in cherry, you get a decent maple top & emg 707tw. I find maple board (loomis) 2 soft fot technical metal playing and in d atx you don't get d quilted cap or d option 2 split coils.
Last note, check d c-7 custom.


----------



## leonardo7

ExhumedShadow said:


> First I'd go for Esp Ltd h-1007 it's cheaper than d loomis and better axe overall.
> 
> If you must go Schecter, go for de hellraiser in cherry, you get a decent maple top & emg 707tw. I find maple board (loomis) 2 soft fot technical metal playing and in d atx you don't get d quilted cap or d option 2 split coils.
> Last note, check d c-7 custom.



U dont get a decent maple top wit d red Hellraiser. U get a cheap veneer. Schecter fooled U. It was their intention as it is always a guitar companies intention for U 2 assume that its a decent maple top when its only a veneer. Its what they want U 2 assume.


----------



## ExhumedShadow

I said decent not great, It's not hard 2 tell d difference in d depth.
For a veneer it has a reasonable thickness better tha d tokai I had, but miles away from my current carvin, massive cap.
If not in sound in looks it shows. (c-7 cherry)


----------



## Sephael

ukasheq said:


> Does big usa online shops like Guitarcenter.com etc give to this models case included with price?


every store, and every guitar from them, can be different. Do yourself a favor and actually read the description to see what comes with it, a lesson that will help you A LOT in life in general.


----------



## ExhumedShadow

C-7's usually do not come w/ case, but like said b4 you should check any particular store.
Another thing, get 2 know d importing fees and taxes aplied in your country, might not be a good idea 2 order one from d US.


----------



## rockstarazuri

If you had to sell all of your guitars, and keep either an Ibanez S5470F or an Ibanez RGA321FM, which one would you choose? Just a curious question


----------



## UrsulaViveros

--I'm looking to possibly upgrade from a 7 string to a 8 string. I play mostly metal and one of the jam groups i'm in cover alot of Deftones.. Since Carpenter has said he is lovin' 8's and wants to use them more im thinking about getting/trying one as well. 
--HERES the question... which is better the ESP LTD SC-608B (Baritone) OR ESP LTD SC-208 (standard)????


----------



## degge

I have a hard time deciding what guitar to pick here:

IBANEZ ART120-WH - Thomann Cyberstore Sverige - cheapest.
Agile AL-3100 HSBF at RondoMusic.com
IBANEZ RGD320Z-BK - Thomann Cyberstore Sverige - do I need a Tremol-no for this if I'm not going to use the FR?

I love all of the looks. I'm just wondering what's most priceworthy. I plan on switching the pickups to Dimarzio CL/LF eventually. They're all in the pricerange 370-470 euro with shipment etc.

I'm thinking of Drop B tuning, might even go lower sometimes. Playing metal, obviously


----------



## crc0002

So I'm thinking about buying a new guitar withing the next month or so. I've narrowed it down to two guitars. I was wondering if you guys had any opinions or advice to offer. I'm also open to alternate suggestions. Money is not an issue. Has anyone played either of these? Or both of them? If you could pick either one which would it be and why? 

1.) Ibanez Herman Li EGEN18 Signature Electric Guitar and more Signature Model Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.

2.) Music Man John Petrucci BFR 7 Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

If Herman Li's 7 string was available I'd get on it so fast , but the 6 is pretty bad ass too.


----------



## yellowv

BFR without a second thought.


----------



## mountainjam

The Petrucci is obviously a higher end guitar, but I prefer the feel of an s series. The only obvious advice for you is try them both out. End of discussion.


----------



## Dayn

I'd go with the Ibanez, because it's purple and it has Ibanez specs which I find exceedingly comfortable (and it's cheaper!). Though I'd rather a seven-string, and the EBMM is both a seven-string and made of alder... so in all honesty, unless you really preferred a six over a seven, I'd (nominally regretfully) go with the EBMM out of those two.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I can't say I have ever played any JP EBMM guitars, but I own an EGEN18 and it is my BABY. Love it to death. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Prydogga

I did not dig the EGEN at all when I played it. I played an EBMM Silo and an EGEN at the same sitting and the EBMM won on all counts. I can't say anything about the BFR range, but I'd certainly go any EBMM in confidence myself.


----------



## MatthewK

I had a regular JP7 and it was super nice. The neck is very Ibanez-like, too thin for me actually. Definitely the best tremolo I've used so far, there's no question about that at all. 

I have to say, though. I personally cannot stand signature guitars. It didn't used to bother me, but it really does now. I'd give Suhr or another custom shop a look.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

MatthewK said:


> I have to say, though. I personally cannot stand signature guitars. It didn't used to bother me, but it really does now. I'd give Suhr or another custom shop a look.



I agree with this, though in my case all of the gold hardware was replaced with cosmo black so I feel like it makes it much more personal. Not exactly the easiest option, though....


----------



## Dayn

As an afterthought, go with the Ibanez because that bridge is sexy as hell. If that bridge was a lady, I'd do my damndest and probably make a silly arse out of myself trying to court her.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I would actually go for the Music Man.

The Ibanez has a locking bridge and the MM doesn't, so the MM is less of a pain in the arse when it comes to changing strings or re-tuning, and the tuning stability is just as good because of the locking tuners. I've played a BFR before and it was unbelievably good.

Unless, of course, you want a hand grip carved to the exact measurements of Herman Li's hand, in which case the BFR falls short somewhat.


----------



## soliloquy

i'm not sure if all petruccis are built the same, and to the same specs, but if they are, i'd go with the ibanez.
nothing wrong with the petruccis, but if its a metal guitar designed for sweeps, shred, bends, taps etc, then the small frets on petruccis would get in the way. built quality on petruccis would be second to none though...

and if all petruccis aren't the same, and they put different, taller frets on different models, then ignore whatever i said.

still, the best advice is to check out the guitars first


----------



## loktide

the JP7 i own simply stomps on every prestige or signature ibanez i've played in every single aspect. haven't played a LACS or J-Custom ibby yet, but the EBMM is definitely a better overall guitar than any list ibanez

also, the price for a signature ibanez is plain ridiculous, imo.


----------



## iamdunker

bfr fo sho


----------



## ghost2II2

If you are even still having the slightest difficulty deciding, then let me throw my vote into the Petrucci hat. The Li's aren't even in the same universe.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

That stupid carving on the upper horn of the Ibanez . . ICK


----------



## Xiphos68

I'd probably get a Ibanez J-Custom 7 string if I were you. 

If you like Ibanez and you like 7 strings. 

I'd go for a J-Custom. 
IBANEZ J CUSTOM RG8427

Though I've never played one, but I hear they are great instruments. 

BFR's are cool and all. I've enjoyed some of the ones I've played.
But I don't know if I'd play one all the time.

I've played the cheaper EGEN Herman Li series and it was pretty cool guitar, so I'm sure that one can only be better.

But out of those two I'd take the BFR 7 string. 

It's up to you really in the end (feels better personally, what you want, what feels good, tone, and etc.), but I'd check out a J-Custom too if you haven't already.


----------



## CFB

They are very different so you'll have to pick what type of tone and feel you're trying to capture. I prefer the sound of the BFR, but that's just me. Both play great.


----------



## nostealbucket

ARE YOU HIGH?!?!?!

BFR > Ibanez. 

BFR = worth it.

Prestige = not worth 2500. Ever.


----------



## getzman

Too make a long story short this is my first seven. And i cant decide between these two, a Schecter Demon 7 FR or an ibanez s7420. Seems a fair match maybe with the ibanez with a little bit of an edge here (IMO). But the schecter is not as pricey as the ibanez and i was wondering if the price difference is really worth the difference in quality. I live in india where finding a 7 is pretty hard. I just briefly got to hold both these guitars at a shop and kind of liked both of them again. The schecter was little lighter with the difference in wood and like the overall feel of both but i have small hands so with the slightly larger scale width of the schecter i did find it somewat uncomfortable reaching higher notes. I wish to hear other peoples opinions on these guitars and may be i will go try it out again a couple of times at that shop. Thanks.


----------



## Darkstar124

The longer scale of the schecter could be a real benefit for you in the end, because having the extra inch allows you to tune down pretty low before things get flubby if you choose to do so. You will also stretch out them little fingers a bit as you play, which is always good. The farther you can stretch, the better! However, if you do have little hands to the point where its just flat uncomfortable to play then the ibanez is for you. they have Nice flat necks that are really easy to get used to. What kinds of music will you be into playing?


----------



## edsped

I'm incredibly biased because I strongly dislike any scale length greater than 25.5" and I also own an S7420 that I'm really happy with. So I'm gonna say S7420!


----------



## wannabguitarist

S7420. The ZR is fucking awesome, the body is comfortable, and the neck is awesome


----------



## getzman

I think i may go in for the schecter. Tho i am not sure if it has active or passives. i like passives because they dont need a battery..  just kidding..is the ibanez neck comparable to other s-series necks? what i mean is do the necks feel similar to other 6 string versions. obviously its going to be a bit thicker but i need to get an idea of the kind of neck the s7420 because the store i went to doesnt have the guitar in stock. they need to order it apparently and he will order it if only i place an order (dont ask, its total BS but i want a 7 badly..). so is playing another s series (not a 7) give me a good enough approximation of the seven string version to base this decision on?
i think i maybe over complicating my situation.  but yeah i think its valid coz i cant really try out both the guitars and decide..and i want a good solid guitar...first sevens are a special thing ya know?

@Darkstar124 i mostly play metal... but always like to jam on a nice clean tone once in a while. nothing too muddy and nothing too soft... like the compressed sort of tone that the guitarist of periphery uses but i guess he uses different pickups(and guitars) altogether. a good balance would do for me.. i take your point on the extra inch on the neck could really work out for me because i like to tune pretty low and not get too muddy on the cleaner tones...and the stretching point.


----------



## getzman

@mods: forgive the repost. i kind of didnt see the edit button there...sorry.


----------



## book_of_lies777

like the title says, these are my 3 choices:

ESP/LTD SC-207
Schecter Omen Extreme 7
Ibanez RG7321

all are $399 - I'm disabled, which equates to perpetually poor  , so I can't go any higher really. The fact that I have any gear at all is something of an accomplishment...

The specs are virtually the same, although the Ibby does have the _slightly_ thinner neck(only by a millimeter here and there, according to the websites), but the Omen has a mahogany body & the binding all around, which I really dig. It also has coil-tapping, but I don't really care about that. Style-wise, the RG7321 is abit 'meh', at least compared to the other two... the SC-207 looks pretty fierce, even though I could care less about the Deftones. hehehe 

I'll be playing it thru my GSP1101 rack unit, planning on using it for Cannibal Corpse, Hate Eternal, Morbid Angel, etc. type stuff...

thoughts, opinions, experiences?

thanks in advance,
Tony


----------



## mikemueller2112

book_of_lies777 said:


> like the title says, these are my 3 choices:
> 
> ESP/LTD SC-207
> Schecter Omen Extreme 7
> Ibanez RG7321
> 
> all are $399 - I'm disabled, which equates to perpetually poor  , so I can't go any higher really. The fact that I have any gear at all is something of an accomplishment...
> 
> The specs are virtually the same, although the Ibby does have the _slightly_ thinner neck(only by a millimeter here and there, according to the websites), but the Omen has a mahogany body & the binding all around, which I really dig. It also has coil-tapping, but I don't really care about that. Style-wise, the RG7321 is abit 'meh', at least compared to the other two... the SC-207 looks pretty fierce, even though I could care less about the Deftones. hehehe
> 
> I'll be playing it thru my GSP1101 rack unit, planning on using it for Cannibal Corpse, Hate Eternal, Morbid Angel, etc. type stuff...
> 
> thoughts, opinions, experiences?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> Tony



I really like Ibby necks, especially compared to those other two. I would look online for a used 7420/7421, you can get one withing your price range easily. They have a better neck than the 7321, so it's worth a look.


----------



## Nazca

I finally have enough money saved for a Petrucci sig. Question is, which one???

JP6
JP6 BFR
JPXI

I played the JPX and didn't like the 5 way selector switch. I did like the feel of the guitar, the neck shape and the body size/shape.
Never played any of the others.

I'm aiming these questions to those that have played all variants. Although those with experience of any are welcome to answer if they wish.

How does the flat fretboard radius of JPXI compare to the others?
Do you notice a difference between SS frets and the others? 
What's the scoop on the JP6 like? 
How does the tone differ between the JP6 and the BFRs (different woods)
How do the painted necks feel on the BFRs compared to the JP6?
How do body shape/size feel

Which do you prefer?

I currently own 2 Ibanez guitars (RG7421, RGA121), just so you know as a reference.

Thanks!


----------



## risingsun

ESP SC-607b, Horizon NT-7, or Agile Pendulum Pro 7 RN Nat w/Kahler at RondoMusic.com that?


----------



## risingsun

ESP SC-607b, Horizon NT-7, or Agile Pendulum Pro 7 RN Nat w/Kahler at RondoMusic.com that?


----------



## tank

esp  a lot better


----------



## risingsun

They're both ESPs.


----------



## Marrblade

I have my custom guitar choice narrowed down to these 2 companies because I dig their work and they can both deal with my budget range. Anybody with experience with either company wanna give their  ?


----------



## Church2224

Mayones. I hear good thing about them and mixed to negative things about Strictly 7...


----------



## Valennic

There are others under that budget range, so ya know. Any particular reason you singled those two out?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

wasnt there a thread a few days ago on this very thing?

EDIT: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...dilemma-stricly7-mayones-regius-8-string.html


----------



## Valennic

glassmoon0fo said:


> wasnt there a thread a few days ago on this very thing?
> 
> EDIT: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...dilemma-stricly7-mayones-regius-8-string.html



I convinced that guy to go give Siggery guitars a look, I know you're in Cali, but then again Mayones is in europe, so I'd still say go give him a look. His prices are very reasonable, and I'm a huge fan of his work. Couldn't hurt to chat him up and see what he'd quote you


----------



## Captastic

Valennic said:


> There are others under that budget range, so ya know. Any particular reason you singled those two out?



Cause they're the "in" guitars of the week here?


----------



## aWoodenShip

I've been considering a Mayones custom for a little while now. Around about how much are they?


----------



## toiletstand

^^send them an email theyre really good about getting back to you.


----------



## engage757

I hVe had three mayones now. Just got my third. In like a month and a half. I keep passing them on quickly. They are my second favorite brand only to Caparison. I plan on mayones being my next custom order without question. Build quality is exceptional.


----------



## Marrblade

Well because my budget is around 1500. Strictly is willing to work with me there. I was looking at mayones because they're supposed to have some of the best craftsmanship and setup out of the factory. But that's all based on what i've heard. I'm all ears for other suggestions, but keep in mind, 1500 buckaroos. Carvin is on the list too. Gotta support local san diego companies. :yes way:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

IIRC Mayones shit is a lot more than 1500.


----------



## Marrblade

Yeah cheapest mayones baritone 6 is like 2k. Kind of expensive for what you get I suppose.


----------



## Rook

You won't get a Mayones for $1500, you'd struggle to get one for £1500!


----------



## Marrblade

I sent siggery an email. Anybody get a quote from him before ? What are they like ?


----------



## 74n4LL0

Fun111 said:


> You won't get a Mayones for $1500, you'd struggle to get one for £1500!



Well actually you can find the bolt on Mayones for around 1250


----------



## SirMyghin

Marrblade said:


> Well because my budget is around 1500. Strictly is willing to work with me there. I was looking at mayones because they're supposed to have some of the best craftsmanship and setup out of the factory. But that's all based on what i've heard. I'm all ears for other suggestions, but keep in mind, 1500 buckaroos. Carvin is on the list too. Gotta support local san diego companies. :yes way:



You would be much better off with the carvin, and it will get done a lot faster too. Sure you don't get as many options (namely scale length), but the carvin is a far superior instrument, and I only rate carvins as good not great (aside from the one bass I have of theirs , that one is great, I have owned 2 of their guitars, still have one). I briefly had a S7G also.


----------



## Marrblade

So carvin or siggery ? How is marty's work over at siggery guitars ? Aybody have examples. I know fred the shred rocks siggery guitars.


----------



## technomancer

Marrblade said:


> So carvin or siggery ? How is marty's work over at siggery guitars ? Aybody have examples. I know fred the shred rocks siggery guitars.



Actually IIRC fred sold his Siggery


----------



## Guitar-dude

Hey Ive wanted a string 7 for ages now and i can finally get one but now Ive run into a problem Ive found a few guitars Im interested in ,Ive been playing for 5 years now but have only played a few seven strings in that time so i really just need an idea of what the necks are like to the guitars i play now. I love B C rich guitars 

I have a warlock and love it to bits everything about it the feel of the neck the sound even from the stock pickups the contrast between is clean and distortion sounds but they only have the nj deluxe, jvr 7 and the Kerry king 7 string model all around $600 to $1000 plus finding a site were they can ship to were i live is very hard so i might get lucky and found such a site then most of my problems will be solved but then again  

I've told people this and just bag out B C rich as crap guitars and tell me to get an Ibanez which i dont mind i guess there nice to play but a bit uncomfortable to play in places for me like the feeling of the neck and body so Ibanez is sort of off the list for now, then i hear mixed things about the Jackson.

Christian Olde Wolbers Signature 7-string is that any good and there is still a problem about shipping fucking damn it .Jeff Loomis Signature c7 fr looks very nice but all the schecters ive played the necks are a bit to D shaped for what im used to but i realized the exilence of this guitar so i rang the only music shop close to were i live which sell schecter guitars it turns out they cant get anymore and the closest thing to it is the schecter blackjack axt c7 ($1700 without a case ) or a hellraiser ($1300 to $1800) i cant spend this money on a guitar even if i had it dont get me wrong i love guitar but thats a lot of money for me. 

So schecter is ok i might just have to get a cheaper one and get use to the neck. One of my mates had a agile 8 string which i loved it felt comfortable like between the Ibanez and schecter necks so im very interested in purchasing one and i am looking at a custom septor elite which will be shipped in april next year 

But only just over $900 with shipping so thats solved the problem of shipping it to me  i think the price so good as well you get a case plus it has everything i want to do to it (hence custom made) i can chose what scale of the neck which finish which pickups etc so this has made me want to find out some more info about there 7 string they wouldnt be much different from there 8 string models would they . im so used to my warlocks neck what should i do can anyone suggest a guitar which a similar feel as a B C rich but could be easier to found and ship or should i keep looking for a place which can ship either B C rich or Jackson or just go for the agile. 

The schecters as i said are really well made but i havent felt comfortable playing one should i just get one and get use to it im very confused and it would be great if someone could help me


*EDIT: Made legible by djpharoah *


----------



## MaxOfMetal

No joke, I couldn't even make it 1/3 of the way through that. Props to anyone who can.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Marrblade

I looked over the archives but I couldn't find this topic. Both have similiar prices but I don't know a whole lot about RAN. Can anybody fill me on on quality or link me to a review or something like that. How would you compare build quality. I've played carvins before and I like them, but RAN seems promising.


----------



## FACTORY

Good question, well there is always the much lower prices with USA Carvin and much shorter build time + satisfaction guaranteed or most of your money back (depending). On the other hand, Ran will build almost what ever you want so long as you have a large wallet (aka lots a $$$$) but their build time is lengthy being a about a year give or take minimum and I'm not sure if they have quite the same satisfaction guaranteed policy as USA Carvin. I heard a rumor that if you bribe Ran with an extra grand or so they will put a rush on the guitar and have it built in 3 to 4 months or less, its probably just that though--> a rumor.

PS: It is said that they both have an equally high quality rating. 






*VS*


----------



## soliloquy

also, keep in mind that carvin is rather limited in what they can make. its only the stuff that is provided on their website that they can make. while RAN can make anything and everything with whatever inlay material, body shapes, woods etc etc...


----------



## Deadnightshade

Live in US? Carvin

Live in Europe?Ran or Siggery.

Simplest algorithm ever


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

^ What DNS said.

Carvin is excellent in all they do, go with them.


----------



## yellowv

Yeah in the US RAN is a MUCH more expensive option than Carvin. They can do a lot more, but it will certainly cost you. If you are wanting to go to a truer custom shop guitar BRJ and KxK are much better option in the US. Bernie even has reasonable wait times.


----------



## Mechanized

I know it isn't exactly custom as such, but going down the production line route, would this be a good way of going about it?
£750 for a Setius GTM!
BlackHawk Music - Mayones Guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal

yellowv said:


> Bernie even has reasonable wait times.


 
How so? It's looking like BRJ's wait times are one to two years. Not to mention he's in a HUGE backlog. He still needs to ship the 100+ Black Friday Run guitars that are about eight months late.

I'm not saying that waiting a year or two for a custom is unreasonable, my build is esitmated at 18 months with a builder, but we're talking about a builder who has a giant backlog on top of what was already 18 to 24 month build times. I can't say that KxK is significantly better, or the same about RAN. Though, I wouldn't tout BRJ's build times as anything special.


----------



## yellowv

If your budget is at $1500 that pretty much leaves you at Carvin or Strictly 7. It also keeps you fairly barebones as far as options go. If you really want to go custom save another $500 or so. If i were you I would save a couple hundred more and look put for used BRJ's.


----------



## yellowv

MaxOfMetal said:


> How so? It's looking like BRJ's wait times are one to two years. Not to mention he's in a HUGE backlog. He still needs to ship the 100+ Black Friday Run guitars that are about eight months late.
> 
> I'm not saying that waiting a year or two for a custom is unreasonable, my build is esitmated at 18 months with a builder, but we're talking about a builder who has a giant backlog on top of what was already 18 to 24 month build times. I can't say that KxK is significantly better, or the same about RAN. Though, I wouldn't tout BRJ's build times as anything special.



Ok well he used to have reasonable wait times. Didn't realize he was so backlogged. Sorry. Honestly I don't see why people wait so long to get these custom built guitars. Typically they wait a year or more, then they get it and rave how amazing it is and it's the best thing they ever played. Then a month later they sell it, take a significant loss bc most customs have shit for resale value, then they buy another production guitar. There are some truly fantastic production guitars out there EBMM, PRS, Ibby Prestige, ESP, USA Jackson. You can buy one today!!!


----------



## Church2224

yellowv said:


> Ok well he used to have reasonable wait times. Didn't realize he was so backlogged. Sorry. Honestly I don't see why people wait so long to get these custom built guitars. Typically they wait a year or more, then they get it and rave how amazing it is and it's the best thing they ever played. Then a month later they sell it, take a significant loss bc most customs have shit for resale value, then they buy another production guitar. There are some truly fantastic production guitars out there EBMM, PRS, Ibby Prestige, ESP, USA Jackson. You can buy one today!!!



Yellowv I completely agree with you man. 

I never could get into Custom guitars honestly. I have been happiest with my Ibanez Prestiges and USA Jacksons, and just recently ESPs and EBMMs as well. I can get it now and it will be a high quality instrument. I have picked up Suhrs, Melancons, Gadow, Carvin ect...I could never get into them. But this is just me I am sure a lot of people feel differently. 

What I do not get is why people assume that all these custom companies make perfect guitars 100 percent of the time, when we have seen some of these companies have had their share of screw ups ?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Just some customs are that way. Some are a joke to resell higher.


----------



## Andromalia

The point of getting a custom is to get what you want and compare the relative price you would pay from a brand custom shop. Even though my current custom order is pricey, it's still nothing compared to what the Jackson CS would have asked to build my guitar. (It's a RR shape)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

yellowv said:


> Ok well he used to have reasonable wait times. Didn't realize he was so backlogged. Sorry. Honestly I don't see why people wait so long to get these custom built guitars. Typically they wait a year or more, then they get it and rave how amazing it is and it's the best thing they ever played. Then a month later they sell it, take a significant loss bc most customs have shit for resale value, then they buy another production guitar. There are some truly fantastic production guitars out there EBMM, PRS, Ibby Prestige, ESP, USA Jackson. You can buy one today!!!



Because a lot of guys want custom guitars for the hell of it. Just look at all the customs ordered built to Ibanez, ESP, PRS, ect. specs. Most "customs" I see on here have the same specs as a lot of production guitars, or just very minor, almost unnoticeable changes, like a simple fretboard wood change or finish variation. 

There seems to be this mystique around custom instruments. A lot of folks truly believe that they are, without a doubt, the best out there as far a quality goes. Just because they're "unique", expensive, and take long to time to get. Honestly, I've played production J.Customs, Private Stocks, and BFRs with materials and fretwork that would DESTROY some custom instruments, even ones topping the $8k mark. 

You buy a custom because you need/want something unique. Not because you're chasing dragons.


----------



## metaldude5

I've been looking into seven strings for my birthday present, my limit is about 1000, so i would like to know which is better, i play in a heavy metal band was melodic death metal but going to be turning into somthing else not sure yet though but not the point, i would like to know which is better, a schecter hellraiser c-7 special, or an agile interceptor pro 727 or a 725? ive only played a schecter damien elite 7string before at guitar center and i really liked the tone i got from it, but i want something thats thru body or set neck, so anyone with personal experiance with anything all comments are a great help thanks


----------



## quaned

I've played a C7 Blackjack ATX and the Hellraiser 2 or so years ago, I preferred the ATX, as the pickups were a tad better imo, and I also didn't like the painted neck on the Hellraiser.

I don't have any experience with Agiles, but I've heard they're good guitars for your buck.

I'd recommend you check out the LTD MH417 also.


----------



## jaketheripper

metaldude5 said:


> I've been looking into seven strings for my birthday present, my limit is about 1000, so i would like to know which is better, i play in a heavy metal band was melodic death metal but going to be turning into somthing else not sure yet though but not the point, i would like to know which is better, a schecter hellraiser c-7 special, or an agile interceptor pro 727 or a 725? ive only played a schecter damien elite 7string before at guitar center and i really liked the tone i got from it, but i want something thats thru body or set neck, so anyone with personal experiance with anything all comments are a great help thanks


I am really happy with my hellraiser.


----------



## mika ale

Hi...
Having been playing Ibanez 7strings guitars for a while, I'm looking now at jackson soloist7 for my rythm guitar. 
What are the differences between these two necks? I know the differences about the bodies and their woods, but, i'm really worried about the neck and the playability.
thanks for your answers


----------



## metaldude5

quaned said:


> I've played a C7 Blackjack ATX and the Hellraiser 2 or so years ago, I preferred the ATX, as the pickups were a tad better imo, and I also didn't like the painted neck on the Hellraiser.
> 
> I don't have any experience with Agiles, but I've heard they're good guitars for your buck.
> 
> I'd recommend you check out the LTD MH417 also.



yeah i was looking at the blackjack as well cuz i hear blackouts are great but i played a blackjack atx guitar at guitar center and idk what it was but all the low end stuff sounded muddy to me and i always hear blackout are amazing and all the stuff on youtube from recordings sound great so i assume the batter was just dead, thank you for the input


----------



## metaldude5

quaned said:


> I've played a C7 Blackjack ATX and the Hellraiser 2 or so years ago, I preferred the ATX, as the pickups were a tad better imo, and I also didn't like the painted neck on the Hellraiser.
> 
> I don't have any experience with Agiles, but I've heard they're good guitars for your buck.
> 
> I'd recommend you check out the LTD MH417 also.



oh and how do u feel about the neck shape and width on the atx? im used to playing with my ltd with a thin u shape and i hear the neck on blackjacks are thick but im a rhythm guitarist so its not a huge issue im just more comfortable with thin necks.


----------



## Cabinet

So I want to build my own Carvin Holdsworth signature guitar, in the future.
What is the difference between the H2 and the HF2?


----------



## Carrionn

Hey everyone this is my first thread so go easy 

I'm currently in the process of investing into a seven string and have cut down my choices to a couple guitars, I know it's what guitar feels right for the player, but I don't want to spend $1500 odd Australian dollars and regret it.

So these are my favourites that are left;

Schecter - Chris Garza Signature
Schecter - Hellraiser C-7 Fixed Bridge/FR
Guerilla M-SR7 (Guerilla M-SR7 Root 7-String Custom Shop Guitar *NEW* | eBay)

Please just tell me which ones look/play the best from your experience and such,

Thanks a tonne!


----------



## orakle

I would definately choose the Guerilla, the quality is way over Shecters in my opinion


----------



## cwhitey2

i love schecter, but you are comparing it to a guerilla...so yeah


----------



## Vostre Roy

If money isn't an issue, go with the Guerilla, but keep in mind that the Guerilla (around here) cost about 1,500$US more than the Hellraiser, so you can expect it to be better built. That being said, the Shecters are good guitar for the price, but the Guerilla is on another level


----------



## Blood Ghost

Looking for a recent Ty Tabor/King's X type of sound out of my project strat's bridge, with the ability to run full-hum, split and parallel via a mini toggle.

I love Duncans, so should I get a Hot Rails, Cool Rails or a Hot Stack Plus?


----------



## chipsta21

im gettin me a k7 next week!!!


----------



## Ardez

Hi bros,

gonna buy my first 7string but need some advice. I know all the 'test them and pick the one that you like most' -shit haha  I'm only asking about the quality of these two. Both are made in Indonesia (IIRC) so are there any huge differences? The other thing is the 25'' scale in the ARZ. I'm not so much into super dropped tunings. Maybe drop B is the lowest I'd play it in. Could it handle it well? Pickups are not my concern 'cause I'm going to buy some Aftermaths anyway 

I've looked other threads too for the answers but need you guys to break my last guard 

I could get the RGA for 450&#8364; and ARZ for 466&#8364;.

Thx

EDIT: fuck, just noticed the VS thread. Sorry guys.


----------



## Metalus

Personally id pick the RGA because im a big fan of the RGA's in general. The RGA seems more comfortable too


----------



## Ishan

I'd go with the ARZ but it's personal preference really. Drop B on a 7 string? Why not 
I'm thinking on getting an ARZ307 for Christmas and tune it drop Ab with 10/46 + 68.


----------



## anthonylbest

if you like super thin ibanez necks and won't drop tune. Go for the ibanez RGA7 everyday and twice on sundays.


----------



## brutalwizard

RGA, i was just playing a friends earlier (for the jillionth time ha) and its comfortable, pickups are the weak point, but i am sure the ARZ is no better.

never played an arz though


----------



## troyguitar

Your BKP's won't fit the RGA properly without some routing and probably some conversion rings to hide the gaps. You will also need to install a ground wire when switching from active to passive pickups.

I've played both and prefer the ARZ, but your average shred guy will prefer the RGA for its thinner neck and bigger frets.


----------



## Insanity

Pups are always gonna need a swich when it comes to Ibanez in my opinion. 
But I'd go with the RGA7. Played a bunch of em and with a proper setup and a bit of luck you wont be dissapointed


----------



## brutalwizard

troyguitar said:


> Your BKP's won't fit the RGA properly without some routing and probably some conversion rings to hide the gaps. You will also need to install a ground wire when switching from active to passive pickups.
> 
> I've played both and prefer the ARZ, but your average shred guy will prefer the RGA for its thinner neck and bigger frets.



didnt you hear misha's is getting an emg no need for BKP's

JK 

but how was the neck on the arz?


----------



## rekab

Neck on the ARZ is comparable to that of the AX7x21s. A bit more round than the typical thin flat D on say the rg7x2x
My local GC has one and I dig it. I'd buy it without hesitation if it was a longer scale. 
If I were buying a new Ibanez 7 it would be the RGD7321 which I've played as well. I love pretty much everything about it


----------



## Don Vito

I've only played the ARZ, and I really liked it.

Personally though, it's not for me(I get lost without fret inlays) I'm reeaaalllyyy wanting an RGA with white 707's right now for some reason.


----------



## stevo1

I think both pale in comparison to the rg7x2x's. You can score a rg7421 if you want a fixed bridge, (or the 7420 if you want a trem) for less than you can buy these. And they're just all around better guitars.


----------



## BrianUV777BK

RGA all the way!


----------



## Ardez

Thanks for the replies guys! I tried RGA7 today and because I'm used to a bit fatter necks it felt a bit strange. But I think it's only a matter of time when it starts to feel comfy. The pup replacement thing is indeed a lot easier on the ARZ. I also tested ARZ700 and liked the way it played. I'm still not sure if I'd like the 25'' though.


----------



## troyguitar

stevo1 said:


> I think both pale in comparison to the rg7x2x's. You can score a rg7421 if you want a fixed bridge, (or the 7420 if you want a trem) for less than you can buy these. And they're just all around better guitars.


 

I disagree in general. My ARZ307 is equal in build quality, more detailed, and better sounding with stock pickups than either the RG7420 or the RG7421 that I used to own. I find it especially true now that most of those guitars are 10+ years old. Have you even played either of them? The China and Indonesia stuff has really gone up in quality recently.

I might have to do a video or something with my ARZ this weekend. I think it's quite good.


----------



## troyguitar

Ardez said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I tried RGA7 today and because I'm used to a bit fatter necks it felt a bit strange. But I think it's only a matter of time when it starts to feel comfy. The pup replacement thing is indeed a lot easier on the ARZ. I also tested ARZ700 and liked the way it played. I'm still not sure if I'd like the 25'' though.


 
If you are used to fatter necks and like the 6-string ARZ, I'd advise going with the ARZ for a 7. The scale length is not an issue IMO unless you're tuning way down like in the E, F, G area.


----------



## Ardez

troyguitar said:


> If you are used to fatter necks and like the 6-string ARZ, I'd advise going with the ARZ for a 7. The scale length is not an issue IMO unless you're tuning way down like in the E, F, G area.



Thx man, that was really helpful


----------



## Vengeance Is Mine

New to the forum and looking buy me a 7 string for christmas.. There are several 7s I'd like to have I'll start from the top Apex100 out of price range lol RG7320, used K7 or apex1, but my question is what would yal suggest doin buy the cheaper RG7320 or what a while longer and get what I really would like to have?


----------



## SwampAshSpecial

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 vs ESP Viper 407 ?


----------



## Thor_

Hello, I'm looking to purchase my first seven string after I sell another guitar! 

My thoughts right now are between the Marc Rizzo stealth from BC Rich or a tribal purple Agile interceptor pro. Both are under a thousand dollars.

What I'd like to know is if the balance of the stealth is as poor as my Ibanez XPT700, because I hate how my xiphos neck dives!

Really any suggestion as far as what is a good model to look into would be appreciated. I have little opportunity to check out guitars where I live. Thank you


----------



## Syriel

The Stealth neckdives in the same way a Xiphos does. Changing the strap position helps alot.

I'd go for the Stealth since I love X / Star styled guitars.


----------



## sell2792

Id say go with the Stealth. The neck dive can be easily fixed.


----------



## UnderTheSign

BC Rich no doubt. Might have some balance issues but nothin relocating the strap won't fix!


----------



## rythmic_pulses

A BC Rich won't have as much QC issues as an Agile will, I haven't played a Marc Rizzo Stealth 7 but I'm sure it's a great guitar.


----------



## Severance

I owned one so here are my thoughts on it. 

It was a tad heavy but nothing a normal human couldn't withstand for the duration of a set. Neck dive was pretty intense till I moved the top peg to the underside of the top wing. Lookswise it was a beautiful bastard of a guitar didn't have any defining signature markings just kinda looked like a classic bc rich black model. The 85-7 set it had in it I personally think has less body then 707s or blackouts. Neck was pretty slim at the top nothing ibanez slim but once you get to the heel you'll probably notice how thick that bastard gets. Acess for the most part is pretty easy but the thickness of the heel take away from it a bit. Never had any problem with it besides the floyd. While it was a ofr I just hate floyds. Nothing bad about it though stayed in tune very well.


Tl;dr Good playability few flaws replace pups.


----------



## Thor_

Thanks for the replies. I hate the thought of drilling holes into a brand new guitar, but what can you do? >_>

I love its looks and I think most Ibanez 7s are overpriced.


----------



## space frog

you wouldn't go wrong with an Interceptor either though. I have and Intrepid 828 pro and the neck through build on the agile pro models is really solid and stable.


----------



## Thor_

Yeah, I hear they are pretty nice guitars. I know somebody who owns one (an interceptor pro 727 or 728 with duncan blackouts) and I'll hopefully be able to play it tomorrow. 

I'm interested in the agiles because I already have enough pointy black guitars as it is.


----------



## space frog

If you can get this one , that's my dream guitar (with blackouts though, not EMG's) Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Tribal Green at RondoMusic.com


----------



## space frog

Dude go for it. I swear I will get an interceptor pro 727 tribal green with ebony fingerboard and blackouts one day. I swear lol. It's a guitar I've been gassing on for a couple of years... but I went for a Carvin DC727  much better instrument, but costs much more 

frogdit: sorry for double post, my internet fucked up


----------



## BURNTHEPRIEST94

ibanez rg1527z or ibanez rgd2127z???? and what pickups do i put in them?( looking for a djent/dweathcore sound) preferebly dimarzio


----------



## space frog

crunchlab/liquifire is a classic combo, you might wanna check BKP aftermaths too.


----------



## BURNTHEPRIEST94

arent the bkp painkiller more for djent? or so im told


----------



## space frog

maybe, I don't know much about bkp's, but I know that the aftermaths are usually appreciated. Maybe not for djent though, I might have been wrong.


----------



## Thor_

space frog said:


> Dude go for it. I swear I will get an interceptor pro 727 tribal green with ebony fingerboard and blackouts one day. I swear lol. It's a guitar I've been gassing on for a couple of years... but I went for a Carvin DC727  much better instrument, but costs much more
> 
> frogdit: sorry for double post, my internet fucked up



I played a guitar exactly like that today, except it was in tribal red. It was really nice, I was pretty impressed.


----------



## space frog

lucky mofo ahaha... The red one looks SOOO badass


----------



## Thor_

space frog said:


> lucky mofo ahaha... The red one looks SOOO badass



If I decide to get a 27 inch scale one, I would probably choose one of the ones with binding on it. That black one with the side fingerboard dots is awesome, if it was made in 25.5 inch I'd for sure choose that one.


----------



## space frog

would be a good choice. Also, 25.5 and 27 " scales are the best for 7 strings IMO.


----------



## Djenty

I want to buy a 7 string here real soon and I don't have a lot of money (I don't have a job yet)

I was pretty set on the RG7321 because It's cheap, and I LOVE Ibanez.

Then found the Grendel 725 7 string guitar for...wait, $175????

O.O

It looks legit, but I need input. Is it worth comparing?

Ibanez RG7321 vs. Douglas Grendel 725?

Going for djent stuffs, kind of a tone maybe like Volumes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seeing as the first Grendels shipped with some serious flaws, I'd pass on those.


----------



## Djenty

MaxOfMetal said:


> Seeing as the first Grendels shipped with some serious flaws, I'd pass on those.



What are some of the flaws, I wonder If they are fixed?

Maybe the price is too good to be true..


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Djenty said:


> What are some of the flaws, I wonder If they are fixed?
> 
> Maybe the price is too good to be true..



I know they were unplayable. Do a quick search. If my memory serves, one of the necks arrived cracked. 

You'll be getting $175 worth of guitar. That's for sure.


----------



## Djenty

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know they were unplayable. Do a quick search. If my memory serves, one of the necks arrived cracked.
> 
> You'll be getting $175 worth of guitar. That's for sure.



I'm not gunna lie. The guitar I have right now (Ibanez RG120) was only 200 and it has done me very well. I put Dimarzio Crunchlab in it and I really do like my tone, believe it or not.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The question isn't whether it's going to sound good or not, but if you'll actually receive a guitar that's functional, on the first try at least. 

Hey, Rondo has a really good return policy so try one out. Maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## Djenty

MaxOfMetal said:


> The question isn't whether it's going to sound good or not, but if you'll actually receive a guitar that's functional, on the first try at least.
> 
> Hey, Rondo has a really good return policy so try one out. Maybe you'll get lucky.



Well, do you have anything to recommend for a cheaper 7-string? 

$400 or less?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That's just about in the range of a used Ibanez RG7421 or RG7621, the RG7321's significantly better built, Japanese made bigger brothers.


----------



## Djenty

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's just about in the range of a used Ibanez RG7421 or RG7621, the RG7321's significantly better built, Japanese made bigger brothers.



So you would overall say the RG7321?

You've been a big help tonight thanks


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Djenty said:


> So you would overall say the RG7321?
> 
> You've been a big help tonight thanks



Not really. While the RG7321 isn't bad, if you do have around $400 to work with why not get a significantly better guitar? 

Though, if I was paying and had to choose between a Grendel and an RG7321, I'd go for the RG.


----------



## Djenty

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not really. While the RG7321 isn't bad, if you do have around $400 to work with why not get a significantly better guitar?
> 
> Though, if I was paying and had to choose between a Grendel and an RG7321, I'd go for the RG.



I must have read wrong lol.

Bottom line...

What would you think is the best choice for 400 or less. haha


----------



## Marv Attaxx

The RG7321 is a good and solid guitar that'll last you for years 
Swap the pups for some dimarzios and you have a nice sounding workhorse. To be honest, I didn't feel that my old korean-made 7321 was in any way inferior to the 7421 my guitar teacher used to play but both are definitely very nice guitars 
It was my first guitar and is still my main guitar 
Bottom line: out of those two I'd get the 7321/7421!


----------



## space frog

Djenty said:


> I must have read wrong lol.
> 
> Bottom line...
> 
> What would you think is the best choice for 400 or less. haha



The Ibby RG's are prolly all you can get for that price. The Grendels had SERIOUS problems (SYL here received it with a broken neck-headstock joint. By broken I mean it looked like a beaver just feasted on it), and other than that I can't recall any 7 string guitar cheaper than that.


----------



## DoomJazz

Don't throw specs at me, throw personal opinions, hopefully ones from those who have tried both these instruments.

The time for me buying is drawing ever nearer, and I keep bouncing back and forth between the two.


----------



## the britt shredder

I have been looking around at guitars and I'm not really sure which one to get. I have been looking at buying an esp eclipse 1000 for a long time now but i have also been looking at a Jackson Rhoads and thinking that their pickups and Floyd Rose make for a better buy. advice please.


----------



## otisct20

well i know that you can get the options that YOU want for less when you buy a carvin with most likely better qc, but i dont have much experience with any prestige and i havent played a carvin but i hear many many many great things about carvin. i hope that helped.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Honestly Carvin, but that depends on taste.


----------



## mhickman2

Both are pretty solid instruments. The difference in scale length isn't as noticeable as some would lead you to believe on the fret hand. The natural position of my right hand had to change slightly, but really was a minor adjustment. It will come down to how low of a tuning your going to go and what guage will you be at. I don't play anything lower than A, so the 25.5" scale does just fine for my needs. You're pickups will need a swap on either if you like clarity, and a healthy heap of mid range. Both seemed to lack in that department. For me, I chose to go with Carvin for a few reasons. 1) Having a nearly custom guitar made for a great value. 2) The neck profile is excellent. 3) Stainless frets are the shit! The obvious drawbacks to the Carvin is the pickup routs, and the shape of the body isn't as cool as the RGD. Dont let the pickup cavities sway you though. My local luthier did mine for 100 bucks. If you have the opportunity, try both. If it's any help here's the link to my Carvin 727. Good luck!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...vin-dc727-better-aunt-jemima.html#post2197624


----------



## Zerox8610

Haven't posted much here guys. But I'm very much thinking of getting a Seven within the next few months.

I've been highly considering the Agile Interceptor Pro 727... Can you guys recommend something that would be better that isn't an Ibanez?? and in the same price range?? (I just want to do something different)

Sub $999 USD preferably

Thanks ahead!!


----------



## space frog

Depending on the options you get with it, a Carvin DC727 would be baws.

Or a Schecter Blackjack C7 ATX, though I don't know if they are better than the Interceptor pros. The Interceptor seems to be a very solid guitar, unfortunately I never could play one


----------



## USMarine75

EVH Stealth Special vs KxK Sii 7 vs Agile fanned 8 string:

1. I have a Peavey/EVH collection and that stealth looks so badass, especially because I would throw in a pair of black battle worn Painkillers or Aftermath so i could get a different sound out of it than my others...

2. The KxK Sii 7 because I would like a higher end 7... right now I'm working with a Schecter Loomis 7FR. I'd also consider a JPX with the roasted maple because I didn't like the JPs with the painted neck.

3. Agile Fanned fret 8 because I don't have anything like this in my collection... it would be the only "new" piece... i was considering the Schecter ATX, but I think I'm sold on the idea of fanned fret at this point.

Of course I might just finally give in to peer pressure and buy an Axe-FX. I have the $$$ but... paralysis by analysis.

* update: I put myself on the Axe-FX waitlist.


----------



## book_of_lies777

after _much_ contemplation & research, I have FINALLY made a concrete decision on my FIRST 7... 

I'm planning on getting the *Damien Elite 7*.

I am perpetually poor(I am disabled), so I really fret over buying... well, pretty much anything, so it's nice to not even be thinking about it anymore.  

Man, I can't [email protected]#$ing wait!


----------



## Zerox8610

Here I am looking at more Agile's.... Can someone please tell me why the Elite Hardtail 7's are more expensive than the Pro's with floyds???


----------



## SailorwigZ81

Agile Intrepid PRO VS ESP LTD SC-608B (Agile is about $80 cheaper).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SailorwigZ81 said:


> Agile Intrepid PRO VS ESP LTD SC-608B (Agile is about $80 cheaper).


 
Get the Agile if you want it to sound good, get the LTD if you want really nice fretwork. 

That's my take on it, having owned both an Agile Intrepid Pro and LTD SC608B.


----------



## space frog

SailorwigZ81 said:


> Agile Intrepid PRO VS ESP LTD SC-608B (Agile is about $80 cheaper).



I own an intrepid and I have tried an ESP Carpenter sig, and I do not regret choosing the Intrepid at the end of the line. Such a great instrument for the price. The ESP is a good instrument, but there was something I didn't really like about it, couldn't really determine what though... You can't really regret buying any of them though IMO


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Hi folks - first post here 

I'm looking at getting myself an 8 string some time in the near-ish future. I've had a couple of quick sessions with a Schecter Omen 8 and a Damien Elite 8. I enjoyed both, and liked the more classical direction it led my playing in.

This will be my first ERG - currently I am using 6 string guitars tuned down to C standard or dropped to A#. My 6 strings are 25 and 25.5" scales, but I would like to go big for the eight string as I have kinda fat fingers and felt a little crowded on the Schecter.

It's only going to be an entry level instrument (the first one is anyway, mwahahaha) as I honestly don't know whether I will end up playing it much or not.

Up until tonight I have been looking at either a Schecter (probably an Omen 8 or Damien Elite 8) or the Ibanez RGA8... but tonight I have spent some time on this forum and discovered Agile. I *do* like the sound of the 28.625" scale and am now wondering if this is what I need to be looking at.

The most important thing about the guitar for me will be playability. I don't really mind that much if the pickups are not so good as I will probably swap them out at some point anyway. As long as the neck is nice, the bridge is solid and it stays in tune well, I'll be happy. I do all my own setup work, so I'm cool with whatever tweaking is necessary.

I'm in a regional city in Australia and the likelihood of being able to play anything other than Schecter, Ibanez or ESP/LTD is basically zero. If I go with an Agile it will mean not being able to play it first and having it shipped. If I buy one in a store here, I'll be able to get my hands on it a lot quicker and dealing with any warranty issues will be simplified by being able to take it back to shop if need be.

I'd love to hear any advice you folks can offer me! Does the benefit of the longer scale outweigh the hassle of ordering from OS? Am I missing any others I should be looking at? What would you recommend to someone buying their first ERG?


----------



## HELLFIRE666

I just ordered a Schecter V8 after some years with Ibanez 7s, the first one i had was the black/green Uv7 then switched to the 540s7, awesome guitars. Last year i got a superdeal on a Schecter Hellraiser C7 so i just had to buy it, very nice guitar also. And just a few days ago it happened, i suddenly out of nowhere got the idea i just HAVE to have the v8, how does it compare to other 8s? I think you can leave Ibanez out of this since their pricetags could be placed on small cars or houses as well as on guitars.


----------



## Key_Maker

A little help in here,

Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7 vs Jackson Olbe Wolbers?

Considering that i would modified the Jackson with a single pickup in the neck.


----------



## space frog

Key_Maker said:


> A little help in here,
> 
> Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7 vs Jackson Olbe Wolbers?
> 
> Considering that i would modified the Jackson with a single pickup in the neck.



Schecter. WAAAYYYY before the Jackson. The Jackson is not a bad guitar, but the Blackjack is an awesome guitar  And I really didn't like the painted fretboard on the Jackson...dunno if it's still like that, but when i played a couple years ago it was


----------



## Dayn

Ibanez: SR706 vs BTB676

I'd prefer the 35" scale, but I prefer the SR's sleek thinness and tighter spacing. To begin with, I'll be tuning them to drop E... but when I scrounge up enough money for a Quake, I'll be swapping them to the normal low B, high C. I can get a new nut and pickups. That may take a while though, so something versatile would be nice. I'll be doing a lot of slap and pop on it, and I would like it to be able to be punchy, but also have powerful, growling lows (down to drop E). I don't have an amp; I'll just be using an AxeFX when I eventually get one.

So I'm at an impasse. I'm leaning towards the SR706 for pure playability, but I'm wondering how much better the BTB676 may hold that low E with the extra inch.  Cheers.


----------



## CloudAC

Ibanez RG1077XL vs Ibanez RG827

A war of old vs new here and I have no idea which to go for. One's a Prestige and the others a Premium, however one is brand new and the other is from 2001/02. Ill be putting a MiracleMan 7 into the guitar, and ive never been a fan of single middle pick ups, but can anyone with any experience with these models lend a hand here? Thanks.


----------



## Drexra

Hi, I'm recently coming back to guitar after a few years. I'm looking into getting a new guitar not now, but soon-ish. Mainly when I stop being terrible again.

I've mainly played on a dean flying v, but I want to get into more metal and hardcore music, and the addition of the seventh string has a nice appeal.

I'm only really looking at schecters right now, at the suggestion of a friend.

I'm looking at the Damien 7 FR
Damien-7 FR - Schecter Guitar Research

And the Damien elite 7 FR
Damien Elite-7 FR - Schecter Guitar Research

Any advice? What are the main differences between the two, in laymans terms? Oh and what are the Floyd Rose really? I read they keep a tune better, but you need to change the strings differently? Is that any harder, and does it really matter since I don't particularly remember how to change strings anymore (not like a bike after four years ).

Thanks!


----------



## danger5oh

I finally narrowed my soon to be NGD down to these, but now I'm stuck!

1) Jackson WR1 Warrior w/ Eerie Dess Swirl & EMG's $1500
2) Jackson KE1 Marty Friedman Kelly w/ trans black finish $1800
3) EBMM JPX $1800
4) ESP Eclipse II FR $1900
5) ESP M-II Deluxe $500
6) Charvel So Cal MIJ $900
7) Suhr Modern M3 w/ charcoal web finish $1900
8) Gibson Zakk Wylde Camo Bullseye $1900
9) PRS Singlecut Artist $2200
10) PRS Singlecut 10 top $1900

Ok, so it's not totally narrowed down, but any help would be appreciated... what would you choose? What's the best deal? What sucks?


----------



## haffner1

I am definately getting one of these two. Main reason is I would like a baritone with actives to record tighter rhythms on. I don't really need a guitar with another floyd but if I get on well with the longer scale, I might use it for shows too. I am rather partial to Vs right now for playability, but the ghost body with that headstock just looks so awesome! I might want to swap the pups to EMGs thought because I already have blackouts in my Jr V7. 







or






I will have to check on the ghost though, because the site says it has the FRT-S2000 but the pic still shows the old LFR.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

My vote is Ghost. 

That's right, I just voted Agile.


----------



## -42-

I've always liked Schecter Vs, I think that "classic" Vs just look cooler than pointy ones. Plus I think you should pick it up simply for the novelty of having one in a finish that isn't red or black.


----------



## Aevolve

+1 for Ghost

Another Agile vote here..


----------



## Ulvhedin

I'd go Agile, but thats because I really dislike playing V's.
Also trem is a plus for my taste.

Pupswitch on the Schecter looks... strangely placed. I'm sure as hell I'd change all my tonesettings while flicking the switch


----------



## 7-even

Definitely Schecter.


----------



## haffner1

Thanks. I have made my selection.


----------



## troyguitar

I've thought about buying that Schecter for months now, that's my choice


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

Should I go with a;

ESP Horizon FR-II(will dump the EMG's for DiMarzios probably)






Or a...
Ernie Ball JP6







Either is gonna run me about $1300 used. I've never tried a JP6 though, so Im a bit weary. I do a lot of shredding, jazz etc. Seems like the ESP could be suited to that, seeing as Mahog/Maple/Ebony is a versatile combo, and Im not keeping the EMGS. So eh. ESP's have a very tight feel and are easy to articulate, which I like. Also solid instruments. As for the JP6, I've heard tons of good stuf.

Halp?


----------



## Charming_Edgar

Ibanez RGA7 vs RG7321FM, I plan on putting Dimarzio or Blackout passives in them and playing a wide range of music, mainly heavy, possibly djent.


----------



## Stealthtastic

My rg 7620 and this dudes 1570.


----------



## thedarkoceans

HEEEEEEEELP ME! RGA8 or RGD7320Z?

THIS...






OR THIS?


----------



## Bigfan

RGA8 of the two, but honestly I'd consider a few other options.


----------



## thedarkoceans

like?


----------



## Bigfan

Well, what do you have available? If you're open to sevens and eights, why not sixes? Why only Ibanez?

Do you want fixed bridges or a floating trem? Active or passive?

Your options are pretty radically different from each other.


----------



## space frog

Considering buying a Carvin 8 string guitar. Anyone with experience with it yet? I know it hasn't been out for a long time, maybe that no one even received one yet, but I'm still throwing it out here.


----------



## rippedflesh89

Or anybody else who has these two guitars... they seem very very similar overall..

Id like to know how the necks compare; are the profiles the same, is there a difference with the finishes... how are the fretwork? is one better than the other?

how is the overall quality? does one feel better in your hands than the other? how is the edge zero II bridge and how does it compare to the edge zero (that is if you have a RG1527 with an edge zero).. how is the overall tone? is the prestige really any better than the premium... etc.

and the only reason i posted this as a thread instead of PMing santuzzo is because i know im not the only one here who wants to know..

so please santuzzo (or others), enlighten us all on the new RG927... it looks like such an awesome guitar


----------



## highlordmugfug

in b4: "They both have remarkably minor flaws that made me consider returning them."

 ya, santuzzo.


----------



## oneblackened

So, should I go for an Agile Septor Pro 727 in tribal red or an LTD MH-417?
They're pretty much identical save for three things, specwise.
Scale length (27" vs 25.5"), pickups (Cepheus vs EMG), and fretboard (Ebony vs Rosewood). 

It all has to do with the first two, because I know I like ebony fb's from playing them and I own a bunch of guitars with Rosewood fretboards. 
I've played 26.5" scale guitars which I liked, but I'm not sure how much of a difference the extra half inch makes. Also, the neck profile on the agile... what would you say it's most similar to?


----------



## CloudAC

I own a RG827, same guitar except pups and radius I think? Anyway, when compared to the Prestige RGD I used to own, I honestly think my Premium plays better. Something didn't feel right with my RGD before I returned it, I guess it just didn't suit me in the end. 

The neck on this guitar is really nice, as are the frets. The Edge Zero II has stayed in tune perfectly so far, the only difference between this and the Edge Zero is, no intonation bolt and the metal mould isn't as smooth, IIRC.

I have two finish flaws. No side dot, and it looks like one of the screws for the 5 way switch has been tightened a tad too much, and its cracked into the finish. (It sounds worse than it actually is) Its barely even noticeable with the red finish, I will forget about it over time. 

Normally these flaws would piss me off, especially on a brand new '11 guitar. But this guitar plays that damn well. Im very impressed. Anything else you wanna know?

Doesn't really matter what I say about the pups since they're different depending on region, but they're decent enough. The high's are a bit too high but the low end is surprisingly nice and tight. Im swapping them both for a Petrucci set. 

EDIT : I actually suspect that the 5 way switch flaw was from when the guitar was being shipped here. When I brought it out of the case, it had a fair amount of condensation on it, I think the rapid change in conditions caused the tension of the screw and fragility of the guitars finish to crack into it. Ibanez guitars are well known for their weak, thin finishes tbh.


----------



## Santuzzo

I don't have an RG927, the European version is called RG827, PUs being one difference and fretboard radius another.

Yes, highlord, my Premiums have minor flaws, the Prestiges don't, but I did not return them 

ok, back on topic: at first I thought the Premium is absolutely on par with the Prestige (well, apart form the minor finish flaws).

I have to say the fretwork is amazing, better than on the Prestiges, since the frets are rounded off on the edges. BUT the frets on the Premium seem to be a bit smaller.
Neck feels great and to me it feels very similar to the RG1527, but the smaller fretboard radius in the Premium bothers me a bit. It becomes noticeable when bending on the high e-string as the note dies off at a certain point due to the smaller fretboard radius (fretboard is a little more round). And I don't even have a very low action on the Premium.
I think the RG927 has the same fretboard radius as the RG1527 (unless there is a mistake on the Ibanez website), so for the American Premium RG7 this won't be an issue.

The PU's are good, but I have to admit I also like the stock PU's on my RG1527s. But again, on the RG927 you will have other (better) PUs.

Playability of the Premium is great, but like I mentioned above, due to the fretboard radius on the RG827 very low action will result in problems when bending high e or b string.

Overall, I have to say for the price paid these are GREAT guitars, but not quite on par with the RG1527 IMO.
When I played my RG827 for a week straight and then went back to my RG1527M I felt a difference and the RG1527 did feel a bit nicer and played a bit better.

The Edge zero II is great. I have the zero point system installed and the trem is more stiff that way, but I still can do dive's. I can abuse the trem heavily and it stays in tune!
One minor tihng about it is the arm holder screw that let's you adjust how tight/loose the arm stays in position. Well, that screw loosens really quick and you have to re-tighten it often. It will loosen already after getting the bar up or using and pushing it back down so it won't get in the way of the picking hand.

I still have to make proper NGD threads with pics, will do that soon-ish.

I asked my dealer about the minor flaws right after I got the guitars and what bothered me most were tiny dents on the back of the neck of the black RG827. The dents are really tiny and most people would not notice them since they are close to the neck-body joint. The dents can't be seen, but you can feel them when running your fingertip over them slowly. They don't affect playability at all, so I guess it's no big deal, but I was still hoping to maybe get a small discount from the dealer. But they still have not given me a definite answer.....

I hope this helps....


EDIT:
and yes, it seems that minor finish flaws are not very uncommon on these Premiums. This is another difference between the Premium and Prestige line.
I have seven Prestige guitars, only one of them came with a flaw (RG1527Z-BK had a tiny dent in the finish) and had to be returned/changed.
On the other hand: I have the Premiums, both of which have minor flaws. But like I said these flaws are so minor, only someone with OCD (like myself) will notice them and be bothered about them....


----------



## Xmusician310

Thinking of getting a new axe but keep hearing great things about the Dellinger II and the EBMM JPXI. Its a tough decision, any one have any suggestions on these two guitars? Thanks!


----------



## Rook

Completely different except the shape.

JP has thinner neck
JP has a finished neck
JP has DiMarzios
JP has a smaller, vintage style bridge for adding a bit of vibrato whereas the floyd of the Cap is better for big dives and pull-ups
JPXI is effectively top of the top of EBMM's range and the quality (and price) reflect that, whereas the Dellinger 2 is more of a production guitar in some senses. I'd say the EBMM is of higher quality personally but some will disagree.



So which do you prefer? Played either of them?


----------



## Behemoth666

Hello all! completely new to this forum! first post, quick questions.

I am currently jumping from a 6 to 8 string guitar. Im on quite a *low budget of $400*(I hate being un-employed)

Im stuck between the SC-208 and the H-208. I've known ESP for making Strong sturdy guitars thats perform well. The difference between the 2 guitars are 50$ and on the SC-208 the pickups are closer together(care to explain the advantages/Disadvantages). Aswell as the ESP pick-ups i know will be greater than any random Ibanez pick up or such.

If you know any other guitars in my price range that do well please let me know. I love Ibanez but have always had tuning issues with them.

Thanks, Anthony


----------



## Nealios

oneblackened said:


> So, should I go for an Agile Septor Pro 727 in tribal red or an LTD MH-417?
> They're pretty much identical save for three things, specwise.
> Scale length (27" vs 25.5"), pickups (Cepheus vs EMG), and fretboard (Ebony vs Rosewood).
> 
> It all has to do with the first two, because I know I like ebony fb's from playing them and I own a bunch of guitars with Rosewood fretboards.
> I've played 26.5" scale guitars which I liked, but I'm not sure how much of a difference the extra half inch makes. Also, the neck profile on the agile... what would you say it's most similar to?



If you are going to down tune, the 27" scale will keep that bottom string nice and tight without having to get fatter strings to keep up the tension. I've never had any experience with the Cepheus pups so I can't really help you much there, but I will say that EMGs are great for metal. I would compare the Agile neck profile to a Schecter neck, but not quite as fat. If you are looking for a thinner neck the LTD is where you want to be. I was in the same boat last year during Thanksgiving weekend and it was either that LTD or an Agile Interceptor Pro 727. I ended up getting the Agile and it's fantastic. Both are great guitars so it all comes down to application and preference. Happy future NGD.


----------



## CloudAC

Santuzzo said:


> Neck feels great and to me it feels very similar to the RG1527, but the smaller fretboard radius in the Premium bothers me a bit. It becomes noticeable when bending on the high e-string as the note dies off at a certain point due to the smaller fretboard radius



I also have this with my guitar, High E frets 17 onwards, they still ring for a good amount though so its not like notes are getting cut off harshly. 



Santuzzo said:


> One minor tihng about it is the arm holder screw that let's you adjust how tight/loose the arm stays in position. Well, that screw loosens really quick and you have to re-tighten it often. It will loosen already after getting the bar up or using and pushing it back down so it won't get in the way of the picking hand.



This, also. Although I also had it with the Edge Zero, seems like a universal problem.

Overall, I would definitely recommend it if you don't quite have the cash for a 1527, or want the red finish. Its a fantastic guitar, and the playability of it is the high point for me. Its effortless.


----------



## jordanky

I wouldn't complain with either man. I love my JP6's and the other JP models I've played, but from time to time, I pick up my Dellinger II and start playing on it and instantly wonder why I don't play it as much. It's a reoccuring cycle. I would tell you to try them out, but with these two guitars, it would probably be a little tough. So buy one or the other, if you don't like it, flip it and try the other one, lol.


----------



## Church2224

Either way I would try to play one first to see what YOU like. Both are very well built guitars and I would get both of them tbh.


----------



## yellowv

As someone that has owned both a bunch of Caps and a bunch of JP's I say JPXI hands down. Much more consistent build quality. I also prefer the sound and playability, but that is personal preference.


----------



## AySay

liekabaws said:


> Go with the JPXI if you want to pretend you're Petrucci,
> Go with the Caparison if you want to play guitar.



LOL. Worst reasoning ever. 

Go with the JPXI is you want a guitar that is better than the Caparison in almost every way, regardless of whether you like Petrucci or not. Caprarison is over priced for what it is.


----------



## Captastic

Very different guitars...

The JPXI may be a "better" guitar...tho I'm not sure how you would quantify that. But you can get a Deli for ~$1300...haven't seen a JPXI for under $2200. Is it $900 better? Not to a lot of people including me...


----------



## jordanky

I agree on the Caparisons being overpriced _new_, but as it was just said, you can find a used Dellinger much further off the original price (I've seen them go as low as $900) than you can a used JPXI, as far as I've seen.


----------



## yellowv

I have seen used JPX's and JPXI's got for about $2000. While your right Dellinger's can be had pretty cheap. New they both sell for similar money, but the EBMM's keep their value a lot better. As said Caps are overpriced for what they are and the used market tends to reflect that. Is a JPXI worth $700 more than a Dellinger to me? Every damn day.


----------



## jordanky

yellowv said:


> I have seen used JPX's and JPXI's got for about $2000. While your right Dellinger's can be had pretty cheap. New they both sell for similar money, but the EBMM's keep their value a lot better. As said Caps are overpriced for what they are and the used market tends to reflect that. Is a JPXI worth $700 more than a Dellinger to me? Every damn day.



I kind of agree with you on that one man. BTW I thought the Dellingers sold in the realm of $1899-$1999 new. I just checked pricing and was off a bit. Carry on!


----------



## yellowv

Yeah new Dellingers are around $2300-2400 all the way up to like $3000 for the Amott and MJR models. Great guitars, but not at those prices. Honestly a normal JP6 at under $2000 IMO is a better guitar, let alone the BFR stuff. Also the JPXI has not even been around for a year so the used market isn't exactly a buyers market. Dellingers have been around over 10 years so there are some deals to be had for sure.


----------



## Xmusician310

I would definitely like to try both of these guitars out but they are nearly impossible right now to get a hold of.


----------



## ItWillDo

It depends on your preference, try both and judge for yourself.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

yellowv said:


> As someone that has owned both a bunch of Caps and a bunch of JP's I say JPXI hands down. Much more consistent build quality. I also prefer the sound and playability, but that is personal preference.





yellowv said:


> I have seen used JPX's and JPXI's got for about $2000. While your right Dellinger's can be had pretty cheap. New they both sell for similar money, but the EBMM's keep their value a lot better. As said Caps are overpriced for what they are and the used market tends to reflect that. Is a JPXI worth $700 more than a Dellinger to me? Every damn day.





yellowv said:


> Yeah new Dellingers are around $2300-2400 all the way up to like $3000 for the Amott and MJR models. Great guitars, but not at those prices. Honestly a normal JP6 at under $2000 IMO is a better guitar, let alone the BFR stuff. Also the JPXI has not even been around for a year so the used market isn't exactly a buyers market. Dellingers have been around over 10 years so there are some deals to be had for sure.


----------



## rippedflesh89

thanks both of you... very very detailed comparisons... i have no more questions


----------



## oremus91

I know this must have been said before but as for that trem arm deal.. if it's anything like a floyd rose you can just put those tiny rubber o-rings on the bar and its nice and tight. I had the same issue on my Charvel.


----------



## Santuzzo

oremus91 said:


> I know this must have been said before but as for that trem arm deal.. if it's anything like a floyd rose you can just put those tiny rubber o-rings on the bar and its nice and tight. I had the same issue on my Charvel.



I don't know if that solves the problem. There is a plastic ring and when the screw is tightened, the arm is nice and tight. The problem is just than with moving the trem arm the screw loosens very quickly.
But then again, you never know, maybe it's worth a try


----------



## simonXsludge

I've got to be the third person with both guitars. Well, the EU version of the Premium of course. I'd still like to think that the neck radius on the Ibanez USA website is a mistake, I seriously don't see why that would be the only non-Prestige Ibanez with a different neck radius. Makes no sense to me, but who knows...

After having played both of them for a fair bit, I must say that it's very hard to distinct which one is the better playing guitar, but I guess the 1527 is still *a hair* better in terms of playability. 

The Premium comes with amazing fretwork, the neck profiles are very similiar on both guitars. My Premium doesn't have obvious finishing flaws, apart from the ding it got from slamming it into my doorframe, haha. Other than that, you'd have to seek with a magnifier. That being said, I love the red quilt finish and the allaround binding, it's most definitely a great looking guitar. Another thing that's great about the Premium is how lightweigt it is - about 1 pound less than the Prestige. The Edge Zero II is very solid and pretty much just a stripped down Edge Zero. Stays in tune just as good as its big brother and seems as solid. I don't abuse it much, if at all, though. I can't comment on the pickups, I didn't even play the guitar before swopping them for DiMarzios. Oh, and the neck on mine needed a shim to get the action nice and low.

Bottom line, I can recommend the Premium. You're getting a lot for your money and will enjoy it, once it's set up properly. 

Oh, and here they are:








PS: More and better photos here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2683412-post86.html


----------



## engage757

You can get a used delli for around a grand. just snag one and play it. you won't lose money on it around that price. the JPs are everywhere, you won't miss out and you can always find one to snag if you don't like the delli.

Capa ftw.

However, I don't think you can compare these two instruments.


----------



## Xmusician310

Yeah Caparisons look awesome and have heard great things about them but they are impossible to get a hold of. I have been looking around maybe I can snag one soon!


----------



## engage757

they are all over as long as you aren't looking for a custom or angelus. Horii and Dellis can be had fairly easy man.


----------



## engage757

AySay said:


> LOL. Worst reasoning ever.
> 
> Go with the JPXI is you want a guitar that is better than the Caparison in almost every way, regardless of whether you like Petrucci or not. Caprarison is over priced for what it is.




ohhhhh!!! The FANBOY-ism!!!!





To the OP:


Opinions are like assholes.

You can't compare the two guitars. Try to play a capa! You can find the Dellingers cheap! The Petruccis are available literally just about anywhere, so it won't be hard to find one to try. Don't give up on a Capa, they are around and I have never heard a bad thing from anyone I have handed any of mine too. I love Caparison, but I also love quite a few other companies. Make sure the opinions of people that you take are based off of fact, not fanboy-ism. A lot of folks I have met have been taken with the "hype" on a website of a certain guitar, bought one and now hate it. Just buy smart, don't get buried in a guitar, and understand that a lot of people base opinions purely off what they have read somewhere and present it as fact. I have played/own/owned a SHITLOAD of guitars and basses, and more often than not, when I find myself ragging on an instrument, I just try to remind myself that there may be good things about it, but it may not be me.

In the case of Caparison, it is like a broken record. "You can get better for the money". I have heard people say that, that I KNOW have never even touched one. 

Bottom line.

Both are fine instruments! Just see what you like, it may be a $200 Mexi Strat off of craigslist. I have been surprised before! 

my $.02

fo free nuggaaahhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sell2792

Fun111 said:


> ...Completely different except the shape.
> JP has a smaller, vintage style bridge for adding a bit of vibrato whereas the floyd of the Cap is better for big dives and pull-ups...



I don't know about all that. I've played several JPX's, a few BFRs, and a JPXI, and even with heavy use, they all stayed in perfect tune, and fluttered better than almost any other trem I've ever used, second only to a particularly well setup ZR and a Parker trem.... Oh yeah, and lets not forget the Piezo!


----------



## Hourglass1117

engage757 said:


> it may be a $200 Mexi Strat off of craigslist. I have been surprised before! :



You couldn't be any more right. My roommate's mexi strat is a far superior playing guitar to his american deluxe and also the american special that I had. It blew me away. 

It's all about trying the damn thing. Not reading about it.


----------



## BucketheadRules

liekabaws said:


> Go with the JPXI if you want to pretend you're Petrucci,
> Go with the Caparison if you want to play guitar.



Really, this is one of the stupidest posts I've ever seen on here.

The JP is a fantastic guitar, as many people here would attest. They are versatile, beautifully-built, well-designed, functional and none of the models scream "Petrucci", you can quite easily play one without looking like a fanboy... more than can be said for almost any other metal artist's signature guitars.

Caparisons are overpriced. I've never played one so I can't comment on that side of things, but I've played several EBMM JPs (and I own one of the cheaper Sterling JP100s) so can vouch for the fact that they're wonderful guitars that cost significantly less than Capas in most cases (unless you go for a BFR...)

I hear great things about Caparison and would love to play a couple some day, but the JP is so much more than a Petrucci fanboy's expensive plaything.

I think you need to take your head out of your backside and play a JP before making retarded comments like this on a public forum...


----------



## engage757

BucketheadRules said:


> Caparisons are overpriced. I've never played one so I can't comment on that side of things,




Ah, but are they? 

wait until you play one. 

You may change your mind!!!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

BucketheadRules said:


> Really, this is one of the stupidest posts I've ever seen on here.
> 
> ...
> 
> Caparisons are overpriced.* I've never played one* so I can't comment on that side of things
> 
> ...
> 
> I think you need to take your head out of your backside and play a JP before making retarded comments like this on a public forum...


----------



## Ultimate_Tsundere

Hey guys, my first post here. 
I'm planning to buy some cheap ass 7 string (it's my first) and cant decide between:
Ibanez RG7321 and Schecter C-7 Diamond Series (not a hellraiser or something, just a cheapest 7string that Schecter had in 2007-2009, with mahogany body, and TOM bridge.

I want to put a DiMarzio Dsonic in any of these two, but I fuckin' cant decide, which I Should choose. Two of my friends voted for Schecter, but I'm still in frustration.

I play some slamming brutal, death metal and deathcore stuff (like Devourment, Cephalotripsy, Disgorge, Oceano, Whitechapel) metal projects, and do recordings often, so I'd like to gain heavy and tight low-end combined with high playability. The Tuning is Drop A. And the strings will be something like 10-60 or thicker.

I like the Ibanez necks, but I like mahagony wood too. So I'm stoned right now.

PS. The Schecter C-7 is looking awesome...Another thing that keeps me stoned.


----------



## the britt shredder

It would be a matter of whether or not you like the neck, ibanez has notoriously thin necks, which is good for some people I'm not knocking them.

Schecter's necks are thicker, its also a matter of whether or not you're going to play lead and shred, for that i would recommend the ibanez.

I have tried both companies before, i like schecter more for rhythm chugging riff cause of the body makes it really growl. Hoped my opinion helped.


----------



## Ultimate_Tsundere

Yeah, thanx, mate. I've chosen to order Scecter. The mahagony body was the key, hehe. I thought, that the any neck of a 7 str will be a pain in the ass now, because it's my FIRST 7string. Cant wait for the delivery now! Thanx again! I think i've made a right choice.


----------



## zeppelinrock34

I'm wondering how much difference in quality there is? i've never played a carvin 7 but i've heard they are amazing, the music man obvious is much more expensive so i won't be getting one right away, but is it worth the wait of a couple more years?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The quality overall is going to be very similar, but they feel completely different. It's like comparing a Strat and a Les Paul.


----------



## zeppelinrock34

Let me be a little more specific, how is neck thickness with carvin? what are the pickups like? overall tone differences? I don't mind a little fatter neck, ibanez feels a little too thin in fact but the BFR felt great. I don't mind shecters either though, although i'm wondering how the heel is on the 727?


----------



## craigny

EBMM'S especially the BFR'S are top notch guitars ..I had a JP6 and the quality was perfect ...I did end up trading it but it had nothing to do with the quality ..I've never had the pleasure if owning a Carvin but for the price they are, the amount if quality per dollar is hard to beat ..but they are different animals


----------



## renzoip

I have played both, and currently own 2 DC747's. You can't go wrong with either one. It's all a matter of preference, so keep this in mind:

MM BFR7 = Bolt on
Carvin DC727 = Neck thru


MM BFR7 = Custom Floating trem
Carvin DC727 = LFR or Fixed Bridge


MM BFR7 = Piezo
Carvin DC727 = No Piezo


MM BFR7 = Thin flat neck
Carvin DC727 = Rounder neck


MM BFR7 = No custom options available
Carvin DC727 = Lots of custom options (Woods/finish/radius/frets/etc)


MM BFR7 = Dimarzios
Carvin DC727 = Crappy stock pickups



I could go on and on about this but you get the idea. I personally preferred Carvin but that's just me and my needs.


----------



## troyguitar

The JP7 is a nicer guitar, but not worth more than 2x the price IMO.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I had both for a limited amount of time, sold the DC727 but I still regret it, it was absolutely wonderful. The JP7 BFR neck was nicer though


----------



## danger5oh

Hey SS...

So I finally have my NGD narrowed down to two... a USA Jackson WR1 Warrior and a Bernie Rico Jr. Alias. I'm having an extremely hard time narrowing it down to one.


----------



## the britt shredder

All i know is that every Jackson I've picked up has played amazingly, i know Misha Mansoor uses Bernie Rico's so its obviously good for that style of playing. Hope it helps.


----------



## Tranquilliser

Hey guys - I'm looking at getting a new guitar in the next 10-12 months.
I've narrowed what I'd like down to two guitars - 
The Ibanez RGD2127z and the LTD MH-417.
I'm yet to play the RGD Prestige, but having played the MH417 multiple times, I really love that guitar. Its neck fits perfectly in my hand, everything about it just feels right, not to mention the pickups in it are fantastic for me (I do actually like EMGs).
I really like the RGD and am keen to play one soon, and if I shop off the internet I can get the two guitars for about the same price. 
Which would you guys recommend? I play in GCGCFAD / GDGCFAD so scale length might be a factor, although my current 7 is 25.5", like the LTD.
Cheers!


----------



## the britt shredder

IMO

ESP's are amazing guitars.

However if you're a shredder you may want to go with the Ibanez, and the RGD's are just amazing


----------



## Force

MH w/EMG's = major win.


----------



## JosephAOI

Ibanez: RG3EXKA1 or S770PB

Which one should I get?

I play in Drop B. Stuff like Haunted Shores, Veil Of Maya, Within The Ruins. I don't ever use a tremolo or middle pickups so I'm having a hard time deciding if the extra $400 for the S is worth it for features that I probably won't use although quality is probably better and the body shape more comfortable.


----------



## chaos_reborn

the neck dimension of the RG827 are the same as the S7420 according to the ibanez website...........so if anyone has prior experience playing the S7420....wont be a problem for them......
although im not too sure about the rounded frets on the RG827..


----------



## CloudAC

What's there not to like about rounded frets?


----------



## ShiftKey

I forsee (hope for) a future, S7420body+RG827 neck = selling like hot cakes
at least for me, i have 1527's, a fetsh for voultes and a love of the S body with the ZR trem


----------



## Augury

Hi,
I'm searching for a mid-end Deathcore/Death Metal & shredding machine. I'm playing mostly in Drop A, Drop B and Drop C with a .060 set. I don't give a f*ck about pickups because I'll put EMGs in anyways.

So:
The first one, is an *Ibanez RGA42T.*
Second one, a *Schecter C-1 Std*.
Third one, one of LTDs, not sure which one, but I think *LTD MH350 NT*.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rippedflesh89

magic_golem said:


> I forsee (hope for) a future, S7420body+RG827 neck = selling like hot cakes
> at least for me, i have 1527's, a fetsh for voultes and a love of the S body with the ZR trem


 
it would be nice to see a decent 24 fret S-series 7 string... those old MIJ S7420FMs always looked really awesome, but the 22 fret neck and Lo-TRS trem have always really turned me off


----------



## huhngott

Hello, first of all thank you for reading this. 
I'm in a band which sound is something like architects fused with some post rock, but i like to play a lot of genres on my own.
I have two good deals in hand, but i cant spend much money and i can't sell my ibanez grg 270 with dimarzios, no one's interested and it has been for sale quite a while now. So tell me an opinion always based on quality/price/performance

This Hagstrom Swede Velvet, a limited version, a very good looking guitar, I've always wanted a Les Paul! It's versatile and has 2 switches. I've red a lot of good stuff about it, some say it's better than some gibsons. It looks like a good guitar but i haven't played it yet so i don't have a clear idea about the pickups, I've listened the clip from the site but it isn't a good demo. Anyway, I can get it for 420&#8364;, second-hand. 
http://www.hagstromguitars.de/7140.0.html?&L=dhrkrorwj


Or this Shecter Hellraiser C-1. I own a shecter already and has got the same finish, i like it. It's a Damien 8, That''s an 8 string, but for me, it's quite ugly owning two guitars looking the same but i know how it plays and the pickups are emg's, the kind of sound it's needed for the band I'm into, and i like them. I can get this one for 300&#8364; and my ibanez! 
 http://www.thomann.de/pt/schecter_diamond_c1_hellraiser_bch.htm

Lets talk my friends give me your honest opinion. Any question will be welcomely answered.


----------



## KwonMinWoo1

Because of budget I've decided to go with the douglas guitars and I mean I hear some good things about both but also equal bad things as well especially with quality and electronics. Now until up I upgrade to a better 7 string I one of these could hold up to what kind of music I play and but still. So between the two which would be better to go with, with the Grendel it looks way cooler and nicer than the Scope but I keep hearing about how the quality sucks. If the quality isn't that bad for it then I will get the Grendel but I much rather have better quality in the Scope I'm at a crossroads here hehehe


----------



## Randy

There was a recent thread on MG about this.

Agile question


----------



## Konfyouzd

Scope.


----------



## KwonMinWoo1

I do really want the Scope but I'm not sure if I wanna deal with the whole floyd trem system, its not really a huge issue especially if the scope's quality is better than the grendel.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I hear that the trems on the scopes aren't the greatest. If that's a concern for you I could understand wanting the Grendel, although I hear the quality of the Grendels overall can be a huge problem in some cases. 

My personal inclination would be to get the Scope and block the trem in the worst case scenario, but you may have other plans.

If you like Floyds but are just concerned about the one in the Grendel you could possibly tremol-no it and upgrade it later as well.


----------



## KwonMinWoo1

That's what I'm thinking about doing with the Scope by just blocking the trem, but it might not even be something I would worry too much about, the scope is definitely sounding like the better choice and after reading others reviews on the Grendel I will probably go with the scope


----------



## Scabrous

I recently picked up a Scope 727 (basically just the baritone version of the 725). Excellent guitar. Haven't played a Grendel that I liked yet, always seem to feel super cheap.


----------



## TieMy_Rope

Hi guys, im new to the forum and i have a question, ibanez rg 7321fm or arz 307? and if theres another guitar under 500 bucks with a fixed bridge, passive pups, thin neck and with a nice heel to the neck (without that big brick that schecters have in their bolt ons) im open to suggestions, sry if theres any gramatic error, my main language isnt english


----------



## TieMy_Rope

it can even be active pups, and i dont have a preference to the construction, but the bolt ons got to have a nice heel cut to the higher frets


----------



## aftersummer

Hi everybody! 
I really need an advice. 
I'm pretty new for 7s, and my attention was caught by Agile guitars, especially Septor 725 RN. Can anyone please share some experience and impressions of using that one, or recommend any other instead of it? it's pretty hard for me to choose the right guitar, and i can't afford myself to make a mistake


----------



## the britt shredder

I mean personally I would go with the arz simply because I have played it and loved the way it responded to how i played, its chugging is just astounding and shreds sweet too.


----------



## aftersummer

the britt shredder said:


> I mean personally I would go with the arz simply because I have played it and loved the way it responded to how i played, its chugging is just astounding and shreds sweet too.



i'm outta big budget, unfortunately  the idea is, to buy a cheaper guitar of "for beginner" kind and just play on it for a several monthes to feel the 7s itself. and after that, maybe there's a reason to buy something better and more expensive 
kinda like that


----------



## Fillifax

So I accidently some money, and I'm going to accidently a guitar with it. The question is which. I've got a few good offers.

On one hand, I have a completely standard Ibanez 2127Z which is pretty cool, but on the other hand I've got a Jaden Rose Custom Shop. Thing is, I've never played a guitar like that. On paper, it has better pickups and better wood. Guitar in question is THIS: NGD - Jaden Rose RG7 (56k, too many pics for you) - Sevenstring.org
The Jaden Rose is actually a good deal cheaper with the deal I'm getting.

Which would you choose?


----------



## ralphy1976

try to get in touch with a member here called Fred_the_shred who is a Jaden Rose endorsee (as well as knowing a thing or 2 about guitars).

I am sure he will answer your questions.


----------



## Fillifax

ralphy1976 said:


> try to get in touch with a member here called Fred_the_shred who is a Jaden Rose endorsee (as well as knowing a thing or 2 about guitars).
> 
> I am sure he will answer your questions.


 
Have done!

Really am just looking for a comparison in build quality and feel here


----------



## ralphy1976

good, sorry i can not help you there!! good luck, let us know what you decided!!


----------



## Fillifax

ralphy1976 said:


> good, sorry i can not help you there!! good luck, let us know what you decided!!


 
My next flash will be of a BC Rich, a Jackson RR1, a sevenstring yet to be chosen and a brand new pedalboard. I'm so fucking broke and loving it!


----------



## the britt shredder

The first seven i bought was this old used Washburn model, I believe an X27?

Anyways i simply bought it because it was used it played well and it was just great all around, I would advise looking at used guitars in a local store and playing around on them and if you find a cheap one you like buy it. I understand the budget problem, i got it happening to me as well


----------



## aftersummer

the britt shredder said:


> The first seven i bought was this old used Washburn model, I believe an X27?
> 
> Anyways i simply bought it because it was used it played well and it was just great all around, I would advise looking at used guitars in a local store and playing around on them and if you find a cheap one you like buy it. I understand the budget problem, i got it happening to me as well



seen x17 recently, got suspecious because of its price, frankly speaking 
i just wonder if there anyone to tell me about that exact guitar 

thanks for a good advice though, and good luck both with guitar and budget things!


----------



## dobibo

Hello , this is my first post here . im going to buy my second guitar, and i decided its going to be a 7 string and im obsessed about it, influenced by dream theater,misha mansoor,periphery,animals as leaders, and just buy the fact that you can get so much more from a 7 string guitar. 


i got an offer from a realy nice guy for a Washburn sonic 7, from what hes saying it sounds terrific .the problem is that the neck is wide, and right now im plaiying a 6 string jackson with a realy thin neck. he said it has a strat style width . he wants for it something like 790$ after setup. to honest i think it worth something like 650$ .On the other side it sound fishy, he traded hes ibanez 1527 for it only two months ago, he said he did some experiments on it and he didnt reach the sweet spot hes looking for, im not sure about the hole deal...


the other option is schecter guitars. the 7s market in my country is awful, there is only one store that brings none used 7s and their all schecters.
but from what i've seen their not bad at all! they actualy seem better for a first 7 string guitar. here are the models and the price their offering on them: notei took off all of the floyde rose bridges guitars because im not using my whammy often,i often change tunnings)*

ALSO CONSIDER IN YOUR OPINION THAT I LIKE CLEAN ASWELL AND NOT ONLY DISTORION!. SOMETHING LIKE JP MISHA MANSOOR AND TOSIN ABASI!

DAMIEN ELITE SERIES*
*
Damien Elite-7 for 672$:

Damien Elite-7 - Schecter Guitar Research



**STANDARD SERIES*
*C-7 Standard for 672$ : 

C-7 Standard - Schecter Guitar Research*



*CUSTOM SERIES*

*C-7 Custom (looking beast!) for 869$ (this one doesnt come with active EMGs):

http://www.schecterguitars.com/International/Products/Guitar
/C-7-Custom.aspx
*

*HELLRAISER SPECIAL SERIES*

*Hellraiser Special C-7 for 788$ : 

Hellraiser Special C-7 - Schecter Guitar Research



**HELLRAISER SERIES:

**Hellraiser C-7 for 985$:

Hellraiser C-7 - Schecter Guitar Research


**SIGNATURE SERIES:

**Jeff Loomis-7 NT for 1057$ :

Jeff Loomis NT - Schecter Guitar Research
**BLACKJACK ATX SERIES:

**Blackjack ATX C-7 for 985$ (note i can get a used one for 790$ even 700):

Blackjack ATX C-7 - Schecter Guitar Research




**so does any one has any recommendations according to the music i love , the feel of the guitar, the specs and more?
(the price doesent play a big roll)

big big big mark, i love many kinds of music, i want one that can sound the most versatile and still awesome.

i would realy appriciate any one who would help me, tommorow im going to check all of those 7s i metioned, and your opinion and guiding will realy help me. 

rock on

*


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

From my experience with custom builds, as long as it's from a good company (which Jaden Rose is), they are amazing, and well worth the cost! 

I'd take it over a production Ibanez any day.


----------



## stevemcqueen

If you like thinner necks then I would look at Ibanez and look into getting it shipped to Israel. I would also recommend checking the market place here often because there are always great deals on used guitars that are often willing to ship all around the world. You may have to wait a few months but it would be worth it.


----------



## Fiction

You should definitely check out ibanez' 7x2x series, checked the used section of this site. Also I've played a schecter c7 which I thought was a great playing instrument.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

try them out...find the one that feels right in your hands & sounds good to your ears.

g/l & post up some pics if you get one.


----------



## dobibo

stevemcqueen said:


> If you like thinner necks then I would look at Ibanez and look into getting it shipped to Israel. I would also recommend checking the market place here often because there are always great deals on used guitars that are often willing to ship all around the world. You may have to wait a few months but it would be worth it.




haha well. the taxes are pretty damn high, its not worthy most of the time. an ibenez 7 can cost me 500$ more just from taxes of getting it into the country! pretty crazy huh? i wanted you to tell wich way to go from the guitars ive mentioned because getting a used one from ebay or from the forum isnt so relevent right now. if you can check the guitar ive mentioned and recommend one il appreciate.
thanks for helping!




Fiction said:


> You should definitely check out ibanez' 7x2x series, checked the used section of this site. Also I've played a schecter c7 which I thought was a great playing instrument.



yea as i said , its not so viable right now, im not used to 7s, the only guitars i can play and test right now are the guitars i mentioned+the high taxes of getting it into the country. you said you though it was a great instrument, what happened? 

thanks guys


----------



## littledoc

I don't see what's so special about the Jaden Rose. I've played a 2127z, and they're outstanding. The carve on the body is comfortable, and you gotta love the extra-wide scoop on the horn. The Edge Zero 7 is also, in my opinion, pretty much as good as it gets when it comes to trems. Supremely comfortable, easy to use, and buttery smooth. 

Plus, the basswood on the Prestiges is not some cheapo wood. It's very resonant. And pickups are pretty easy to swap out, though I didn't mind the stock ones in the RGD myself.


----------



## stevemcqueen

I have heard a lot of good things about the Jeff Loomis model. I used to have a Damien and it wasn't so good. But yeah, just check them out and see which one you like the most. And that sucks about taxes man.


----------



## ShadyDavey

littledoc said:


> I don't see what's so special about the Jaden Rose. I've played a 2127z, and they're outstanding. The carve on the body is comfortable, and you gotta love the extra-wide scoop on the horn. The Edge Zero 7 is also, in my opinion, pretty much as good as it gets when it comes to trems. Supremely comfortable, easy to use, and buttery smooth.
> 
> Plus, the basswood on the Prestiges is not some cheapo wood. It's very resonant. And pickups are pretty easy to swap out, though I didn't mind the stock ones in the RGD myself.



Have you played a Jaden Rose at all? 

I've played both and I have to say it's all about personal preferences - the JR's are comfortable, made from selected stocks of quality woods, can almost certainly incorporate an Edge Zero 7 on demand.......every positive point you've mentioned for the 2127z is equally true of Jaden's work so ultimately we let our subjective, informed taste decide.

@ The op: if you go with Jaden you won't regret it and equally if you decided to stick with Ibanez they're fine instruments, although many people seem to dislike the stock pickups - YMMV and bear in mind that RG7, whilst good, is two years ago in the life of a Luthier who's always aiming to improve his craft.


----------



## Fred the Shred

How can one establish a comparison between two things without knowing one of them? Even having played a couple Mayones Regius 8's I didn't like I'm most cautious when addressing that, as the specs on those 2 specific guitars were most likely the problem, and most definitely NOT Mayones' build quality, for instance.

As for my opinion, it's pretty self explanatory. My most recent Ibanez 7s all date from 1991, and they are great axes, mind you, and I have noticed their more recent offerings to be far less to my liking, some J Custom stuff excluded. Aside from the J Custom line, there's no comparison to be had here (an in the J Custom's case, it's really down to personal preference and what tonewoods you favour, for instance), and owning the paltry sum of some 10 Jaden Rose guitars, I should know. Also, I had 4 pre-endorsement, mind you, so it's not sales talk, so please don't get me wrong here.

Tonewise, however, it does end up boiling down to personal preference, but since Jaden doesn't get asked to do a lot of basswood axes, it's hard to say how that would turn out (although I'm sure he's bound to have done that in the past). One point to consider is that, in spite of objective quality comparisons, which can only go so far, it's down to what works for you in the end, so if the RGD rocks your world, great! It is a very, very pretty guitar, and I found it one of the coolest takes on shape from Ibanez for ages!


----------



## GhostsofAcid

the loomis seems to be well liked and ive read that it has a thinner neck than other schecters.


----------



## renzoip

GhostsofAcid said:


> the loomis seems to be well liked and ive read that it has a thinner neck than other schecters.



I can also vouch for the loomis, if you are going the schecter route, then that's the best option IMO. Either that or the hellraiser.


----------



## dobibo

THanks every ones! just got back home with my schecter loomis! without floyde rose! 

i must say that its clean beat the hell out of an hellraiser but the distrotion of a hellraiser is better.

il post some pictures later


----------



## CloudAC

Ive played both quite a bit, used to own an RGD2127z too and in my honest opinion, the Jaden Rose wiped the floor with Ibanez. The RGD was a great guitar. Great woods, nice and resonant and a very very comfortable and stylish shape. 

There was just something about it though that didn't quite 'gel' with me. Spec wise it was great, minus the pick ups, and build quality wise it was also great. Im not sure, it's hard to explain but I am sure plenty of guitarists have had this sort of experience with an expensive guitar before. One the 'New Guitar Happy Hour' wore off, it left a bit of a bad taste in my mouth.

I instantly clicked with the JR though. The build quality and specs, flawless and it had that great feeling to it when holding it in your hands. 

This is all my opinion though, you may feel differently. So try and play each one, maybe take a trip down to Jaden Rose's workshop? With JR you have the potential to create the instrument that would fit your personally.


----------



## jcbakz

RGA72TQMZE - Ibanez Wiki

has anyone played both?
which is better in quality and comfort?


----------



## TieMy_Rope

Ok guys sou my budget isnt so low anymore and i have some new options, but i live in Brazil and well, we dont have so much sevens here, and as my aiunt ic on the USA and she is coming do BR next year she's gonna bring me one, but i cant test (yeah it sucks, but guitars are way overpiced here damn taxes) so im in trouble choosing a guitar, i have 800 U$ and the options are ltd mh417, ltd ec 407, schecter hellhaiser special, schecter c7 custom, ibby arz307 and some upgrades, or if u guys know something more in my price range im open to suggestions btw sorry if theres any grammatical error, i dont speak english avery day and it gets pretty rusty ^^


----------



## TieMy_Rope

wow how i hate my new keyboard, i can't press the correct letters urgh


----------



## dead_scott

crush_taylor said:


> I've got the MH-417 and like it a lot. Mind you I've never really played any guitars much higher end than it, but I think it plays really well and looks good. I just did the 18 volt mod and it really helps it out in my opinion. I had been thinking of doing a pickup upgrade, but will keep it as is for now...




Cool, I'm thinking of getting the mh too. Now that you mention the 18v mod, is there any tutorial-thread on that? I'm not good at messing with guitar set up and stuff, I usually just take it to a luthier...


----------



## Whitestrat

Not tried the LTD, but I was pleasantly impressed by the apex. The TOM bridge does it for me, but I hate the colour...


----------



## wowspare

Guys help me decide between these two 7-stringer ibbys: RG7420 and RG1527.
Both of them are on sale used, and in similar prices. I will be blocking the trems to use them in fixed-bridge mode, if that helps decide which is for me.


----------



## Lukifer

No brainer if they are both in similar shape. The RG1527 hands down!! Great guitars and a level above the 7420. Well 2 levels really.


----------



## the britt shredder

yeah i agree if they're the same price go with the RG1527


----------



## Advv

Hey guys,

I'm tossing up whether I should buy an Ibanez Prestige RG3120 or a Premium RG920?

What are your thoughts? Let's assume that the Premium will be slightly more expensive ($100 or so).

Cheers


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'd definitely go with the RG3120, though I'm a huge Lo-Pro fan.


----------



## MikeH

3120. No contest. The Premiums are nice, but nothing can match that Prestige quality (unless we're talking J. Custom. ). And the 3120 is one of the better Prestiges.


----------



## Advv

But the Premiums look so damn tasty... ): I'll probably buy them both in the end but I'll try to get the RG3120 first. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## naavanka_

Daaaaanm, i´ve got a chance to buy one of these but i am not sure wich one 
The guitars are:

-97 Japan only Universe without body binding, in a really players condition with dings, scratches and whatnot.
REALLY reasonable price, and one of my all time dream guitars.

-Music man JP7 Pearl red burst with piezo
We all know what this is.
About 1650&#8364;, never tried one, but i´ve got a major GAS for this 
Really minty condtition.

-ESP T7STD
New, about 2000&#8364;.
One of my all time do want guitars.
Never tried one though :/


Do what?


----------



## Lukifer

naavanka_ said:


> Daaaaanm, i´ve got a chance to buy one of these but i am not sure wich one
> The guitars are:
> 
> -97 Japan only Universe without body binding, in a really players condition with dings, scratches and whatnot.
> REALLY reasonable price, and one of my all time dream guitars.
> 
> -Music man JP7 Pearl red burst with piezo
> We all know what this is.
> About 1650, never tried one, but i´ve got a major GAS for this
> Really minty condtition.
> 
> -ESP T7STD
> New, about 2000.
> One of my all time do want guitars.
> Never tried one though :/
> 
> 
> Do what?



JP7 all the way!!!!!!!


----------



## naavanka_

Lukifer said:


> JP7 all the way!!!!!!!



Any rational reasons?


----------



## the britt shredder

I agree JP7. Just because all of the Petrucci models play fantasticly and sound great.


----------



## Lukifer

naavanka_ said:


> Any rational reasons?



Well let me start by saying I haven't played a JP7 but have played a JP6 quite a bit. I loved it. Played so smooth and the forearm contour is comfortable like crazy. Especially If you get one with a piezo the tone possibilities are awesome!!!


----------



## naavanka_

So, the plot thickens.
I just got a very reasonable offer about Jackson Kelly 7-strin custom shop

Could be something really awesome, thought accordind to google, this guitar has sailed a lot of seas and seen a lot of owners.
That makes me wonder why?


----------



## the britt shredder

Its all personal preference, like for me i would choose the Jackson simply because i love Jackson's appearance and playability as well as tonal quality.

But that's just me. I have only played six string JP models and they just blazed. Just to try and add some objectivity in there.


----------



## naavanka_

the britt shredder said:


> Its all personal preference, like for me i would choose the Jackson simply because i love Jackson's appearance and playability as well as tonal quality.
> 
> But that's just me. I have only played six string JP models and they just blazed. Just to try and add some objectivity in there.



I would really like to but there isn't a store anywehere near that would well MM:/

EDIT:

Even if they were, i don´t think they would stock something like JP7.

Dat how we roll in soviet Winland...


----------



## andyshinn

So I am going to purchase my first 7 soon and am torn between the RGA7 and RGD7321. I have likes/dislikes for both of them and they seem to be very different guitars spec wise. I like the idea of the RGD larger scale which should help when going lower, like the flat black color better, basswood body same as my 6 string so I know what too expect. On the other hand the RGA7 has a 25.5" scale that I would be more comfortable with.

Assuming that I would have the pickups swapped out for either blackouts or the CL/LF combo that seems really popular, which would be an overall better guitar?

I wish there was a Ibanez prestige in my price range with similar specs to these. But sadly, I can't find one (all seem to have floating trems).


----------



## naavanka_

andyshinn said:


> So I am going to purchase my first 7 soon and am torn between the RGA7 and RGD7321. I have likes/dislikes for both of them and they seem to be very different guitars spec wise. I like the idea of the RGD larger scale which should help when going lower, like the flat black color better, basswood body same as my 6 string so I know what too expect. On the other hand the RGA7 has a 25.5" scale that I would be more comfortable with.
> 
> Assuming that I would have the pickups swapped out for either blackouts or the CL/LF combo that seems really popular, which would be an overall better guitar?
> 
> I wish there was a Ibanez prestige in my price range with similar specs to these. But sadly, I can't find one (all seem to have floating trems).



I´d say go for the RGD, it has better stock pups and the scale is longer.
I personally dislike RGA7, some of them are just made badly (as in really bad fret jobs, finishing etc.) and the stock pups are horrible..

I would not go for Blackouts, try something different.
I find the duncan JB7 to be the best overall factory made pup and i´ve tried almost all of them.


----------



## Big Muff Pi

Hey everyone, I recently got a hold of some money, and I'm now considering buying a 7-string. 
I looked up some popular companies, and came across the Agile Interceptor Pro 727.
Unfortunately, I live in Canada, so the shipping would cost me $180, which seems ridiculous for a $700 guitar. 
Regardless, I decided to save up and eventually go for the Agile, when today I found a new Ibanez RGA 7 for sale online for $350+shipping(which I hope would be less than $180). 
I am now seriously considering buying it and swapping out the pickups for BKP aftermaths or similar hi-gain passives. 

One thing that puts me off, however, is the bolt-on neck. From what I have heard, bolt-ons don't sound as good as neck-through guitars, and don't have as much sustain. 
All in all, I'm afraid the Ibanez will be too much of a compromise in terms of sound quality, and that if I save up a little more, I would be happier with the Agile in the long run.
Is this true? I'd like to hear some people's experiences with the Ibanez RGA7 or the Agile Interceptor Pro 727. Any comments are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## andyshinn

naavanka_ said:


> I´d say go for the RGD, it has better stock pups and the scale is longer.
> I personally dislike RGA7, some of them are just made badly (as in really bad fret jobs, finishing etc.) and the stock pups are horrible..
> 
> I would not go for Blackouts, try something different.
> I find the duncan JB7 to be the best overall factory made pup and i´ve tried almost all of them.



Just placed my order for a RGD7321. My friend placed order for a LTD MH-417 at the same time. I'll be getting some DiMarzio PUP after a short while. Together, we should have have some fun rigs to chug on


----------



## Zerox8610

Honestly out of those two I'd take the Agile. 

But I'd highly recommend you look into the RG 762X and 742X series on Ebay or in the classifieds here. I just OVER paid for my 7421 and it's on it's way here. I paid 440 shipped. There are usually some pretty good deals floating around.

The 762X and 742X were Japanese made and will be a much higher quality than the RGA. I can't compare to the Agile as I have never played one.

EDIT: Oh and welcome to the forums!

EDIT 2: Don't be afraid of Ibanez Bolt Ons. Most of today's models have the All Access Neck Joint which in my opinion has better access than a lot of guitars I've played. Certainly better than the joint on my Jackson DKMGT. Fret access is great and sound doesn't really differentiate too drastically. If you're just starting out on guitar or want to stay on the cheap side I'd also recommend the RG7321 or 7320... They're a newer model that isn't MIJ but I've heard almost nothing but good things about them and can be had for very cheap if you look around. An ebay auction I saw a couple days ago had a Buy it now of 200... 

Good luck!!


----------



## Iamasingularity

RGA7 + Bareknuckles.

Honestly though I`d look for another Ibby 7, like the 7620/7621/7321.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

RG 7421 - $200

DiMarzio Liquifire - $100

DiMarzio Crunchlab - $100


.
..
...
....
.....
......
.......
........
.........
..........
...........
............
.............


Satisfaction of owning a well built, MIJ, Ibanez in jet black?










Priceless.


----------



## Zerox8610

Stealthdjentstic said:


> RG 7421 - $200
> 
> DiMarzio Liquifire - $100
> 
> DiMarzio Crunchlab - $100



Where are you buying.... Everything? lol

I just checked up on pick ups and they'd run about 150 shipped, and I've never found RG742X for that cheap


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I got my 7421 for $195, and used you could easily find a cl/lf set for under $200...


----------



## Iamasingularity

Got 2 of my guitars from craigslist. That site`s really helpful.


----------



## sell2792

DiMarzios are around $70 a pop new, and if you lurk the classifieds, Ebay, or Craigslist, you're sure to find a deal on an Ibby sooner or later.


----------



## Big Muff Pi

Thanks everyone for the replies!
I just found an ad for a 1998 RG 7620/7621 (I'm not too sure which one it is) on Kijiji for 500 ducks. To me, that looks like a sweet ass deal! MIJ at the Fujigen Plant. Is it as good a deal as I think it is?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Not really, 400-500 MAX for a good deal on a telatively used 7620. I'd pay 350 for a 7621 at most. 

You can find some 7620's here with dimarzio's already in them for like 500 sometimes


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Oh and a 7620 has a trem and a 7621 has no trem. Be aware it looks bery close to a 7420


----------



## Big Muff Pi

Turns out it's a 7621
I'm not interested in a trem, so the 7621 should suit me fine. Since I live in Canada, and everything seems to be more expensive here, I think if I could lowball the guy for 400, it would be the best deal I could get around here for a MIJ ibanez which went new for $1200+


----------



## sell2792

$400 for a good condition 7621 sounds good to me, and leaves you $ for DiMarzios or BKPs.

1000th post!! \m/


----------



## Big Muff Pi

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Be aware it looks bery close to a 7420


Thanks for the heads up, I'll be sure to check



sell2792 said:


> 1000th post!! \m/


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Big Muff Pi said:


> Turns out it's a 7621
> I'm not interested in a trem, so the 7621 should suit me fine. Since I live in Canada, and everything seems to be more expensive here, I think if I could lowball the guy for 400, it would be the best deal I could get around here for a MIJ ibanez which went new for $1200+



I live in Canada too and bought over CL in vancouver.


----------



## Rick

I do love my Agiles but I'd get the RGA7 and swap pickups.


----------



## Zerox8610

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I got my 7421 for $195, and used you could easily find a cl/lf set for under $200...



I meant as a set they ship for under 150. My bad.


----------



## Big Muff Pi

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I live in Canada too and bought over CL in vancouver.



You bought a 7421 for $200 in Canada?? :O


----------



## JaeSwift

Big Muff Pi said:


> Hey everyone, I recently got a hold of some money, and I'm now considering buying a 7-string.
> I looked up some popular companies, and came across the Agile Interceptor Pro 727.
> Unfortunately, I live in Canada, so the shipping would cost me $180, which seems ridiculous for a $700 guitar.
> Regardless, I decided to save up and eventually go for the Agile, when today I found a new Ibanez RGA 7 for sale online for $350+shipping(which I hope would be less than $180).
> I am now seriously considering buying it and swapping out the pickups for BKP aftermaths or similar hi-gain passives.
> 
> One thing that puts me off, however, is the bolt-on neck. From what I have heard, bolt-ons don't sound as good as neck-through guitars, and don't have as much sustain.
> All in all, I'm afraid the Ibanez will be too much of a compromise in terms of sound quality, and that if I save up a little more, I would be happier with the Agile in the long run.
> Is this true? I'd like to hear some people's experiences with the Ibanez RGA7 or the Agile Interceptor Pro 727. Any comments are appreciated. Thanks!



Not looking to start a discussion or beat a dead horse here, but just chiming in because it seems you are a bit misinformed:

Bolt on necks can and will sustain just as long, if not longer than a neck thru, provided the bolt on joint is good. Neck-thru is marketed as a ''superior'' construction method to get you to buy a guitar, not because it is actually superior. While the tonal differences are subjective and debatable (though in my opinion, highly noticeable) you shouldn't view guitar X as better than guitar Y because guitar X is neck-thru and guitar Y is bolt-on.


----------



## Bower1

The Ibanez RGA 7 is fine. I have never played an Agile. The fixed bridge is nice to have on it and it sustains very well and the neck is awesome. But you should swap the pickups. I am deciding what to get for it now. The guitar plays very well. It's a shame it didn't come with decent pups. I think if you want a newer Ibanez in the lower price ranges, RGA with the fixed bridge is the way to go. 

I have a 1998 MIJ RG570 and the quality is there and the original edge is sick. I'd say if you can get a good deal on a 1998 7 string with an edge or lo pro edge and swap the pups you will have a wonderful instrument. Also if you ever need parts, Rich Harris of Ibanez Rules has a huge collection of parts he sells.


----------



## MapleLeaf97

Get the RGA7. I got one, and it's comfortable as he||. The pickups are rather shite, but the cost of new pickups + the guitar is still better than running the risk of buying online and finding out you hate the Agile.


----------



## Kro497

So I managed to scrounge up some cash for a new seven...

I could order a custom Carvin DC727 or just buy a JP7 or JPXI 7. I really like the idea of semi-customizing a guitar but I am worried about Carvin necks. I prefer the slim JP necks and love the flatter radius on the JPXI but prefer neck thrus and no tremolos. Plus the Carvin would save me some cash to put toward the Axe II, either way I am gonna buy the Axe II but a little extra cash would save me from eating Ramen for a while. I also hear that Carvins tend to lose their value rather quickly where JPs don't. Don't really care too much about the piezo either. It's cool but I don't see myself using it as much, so an unloaded JP7 is an option too.

Ideas?

Cheers!


----------



## Lukifer

The idea of a custom Carvin is really awesome, because you can pick pickups, color, all that jazz. But I love the hell of the JPs and would love one especially a JPXI7!!! To me, I would take the JP because it already has the pups I want, I like the neck, I like the forearm contour and I know its got resale value. To me I would go JP7


----------



## Kro497

Yeah, after reading more and more and playing the JPXI, I think I am just gonna bite the bullet and dish out the extra cash for it. It has more features than I wanted but it feels so damn nice and will retain a nice value over the years...


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Im in the market for a seven string looking for one with a neck that would be friendliest for someone with small hands like me! My favorite bands and style of music to play are Born of osiris and Erra if that helps with anything! The guitars I'm looking at right now are the ESP/LTD H-1007 (i have a six string LTD that i absolutely love in every way, And i like the hardware on H-1007 a lot!) The other one I'm looking at is the Ibanez RGA7QM I've never really played ibanez's but I've always heard good things about the necks. And also looking at the Agile sector elite 725 I've read good things about them on this site and LOVE that its neck through and has a ebony finger board, great hardware aswell, but was wondering how they compare to the ibanez and the esp/ltd as far as build quality, any idea where they are made? Im looking to spend somewhere in the $800 range and it must be fixed bridge aswell! Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## aWoodenShip

HeadofaHessian said:


> Im in the market for a seven string looking for one with a neck that would be friendliest for someone with small hands like me! My favorite bands and style of music to play are Born of osiris and Erra if that helps with anything! The guitars I'm looking at right now are the ESP/LTD H-1007 (i have a six string LTD that i absolutely love in every way, And i like the hardware on H-1007 a lot!) The other one I'm looking at is the Ibanez RGA7QM I've never really played ibanez's but I've always heard good things about the necks. And also looking at the Agile sector elite 725 I've read good things about them on this site and LOVE that its neck through and has a ebony finger board, great hardware aswell, but was wondering how they compare to the ibanez and the esp/ltd as far as build quality, any idea where they are made? Im looking to spend somewhere in the $800 range and it must be fixed bridge aswell! Thanks for the help everyone!



Can't speak for the ESP, never played one. But I can tell you that the Agile will be about the same quality as an Ibanez of the same price. Quality control on the other hand, usually isn't so hot. But if you're in the U.S. it would be no problem to ask for a replacement. And I do believe that they are made in Korea iirc. But I would recommend the Ibanez Apex2. I have tiny, slender piano fingers and it's thin neck is awesome, plus it has a fixed/tune-o-matic bridge and you could probably find one for cheaper than the price you posted. Hope this helps.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Thanks for the Input! anyone else care to chime in?!?!


----------



## LaPerraLoca

SC-607B or H1007 / h-1007FR, anyone?


----------



## Ulvhedin

Any info on this one?


----------



## JosephAOI

GUYS:

A used RG7321 (Which would be my first 7 and I really want one)

OR

A used RG3EXFM1 with BKP & DiMarzio pups?


----------



## a curry

hey its been a while since ive been on here but im looking for another guitar i got my carvin a few months back but i still want more so im stuck between the new ibanez s7420qm red burst or the esp nt7 which do you guys prefer and why? thanks


----------



## theicon2125

Pretty big difference in guitars there. Do you mean the actual ESP Horizon NT 7? also, if you got the esp would it be the FR version or the tune-o-matic? I personally would jump on the Horizon if I had the money, but sadly I dont. I have played one of the 6 string Ibanez S series and it seemed like a good guitar, but I love ESP


----------



## a curry

yeah the real esp nt7 and the non floyd version but now im looking at a kxk 7s7 what are your thoughts on those they seem pretty tits


----------



## nathanwessel

KxK if thats an option! 
If youre investing that much cash look into jp7's, cant go wrong there!
But the initial two are very different. Personally I'd take the horizon.


----------



## a curry

yeah i just found out about kxk and they seem to be ungodly amaizing anyone who owns one please tell me your thoughts

and im a stickler for neckthroughs the s series was an option because of how thin they are


----------



## otisct20

I'd say the Horizon. However i second the motion for a JP7 the one i played a few weeks ago at GC was the best guitar i have ever played.


----------



## a curry

i wish i wouldnt have found out about kxk cause i am obsessing over them right now


----------



## LaPerraLoca

hi 7 Experts! im going to step up and buy my first 7 guitar. i dont want to buy a crappy guitar ( starter, basic, etc. ) i want to buy my first, and the best one under a fair price, lets say a lil less than $1000, it would be a nice guitar, without paying extra for a big name.

ive searching the internet, for me theres almost no option to buy used, it has to be new. ( i live in mexico, and shippind and taxes, cost like a lil less of 30% of the value of what ever i buy )

I've narrow my search down to
LTD SC-607B and LTD-H1007/H-1007FR
i also was wondering about the RGD7321 (2011) now the RGD74321 (2012)
but they almost cost the same, and ibanez lacks of EMG's

Please, could you 7 String gurus, give me some feedback?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Lukifer

I've always wanted an ltd SC model. My vote goes with them!


----------



## rosso

Hi, guys. Need a little help here.

I have to decide between these two beauties:

2001 Ibanez UV777PBK or brand new Ibanez RGD2127z.

Both are about the same price. I've tried the RGD and it was pretty solid, but I don't have the chance to play the UV.
I play all kinds of metal and to be honest I prefer good string tension - so the RGD wins here. Good thing to mention is I'm going to drop the low B A LOT and I've heard good things about the ZPS when it comes to quick down tuning - another one for the RGD.

The only thing that draws me to the UV (except the lo-pro edge) is the craftsmanship... but is it really THAT good? I know the RGD's price seems a bit high - does its quality justifies the $$$?


Thanks SSO.


----------



## Iamasingularity

rosso said:


> Hi, guys. Need a little help here.
> 
> I have to decide between these two beauties:
> 
> 2001 Ibanez UV777PBK or brand new Ibanez RGD2127z.
> 
> Both are about the same price. I've tried the RGD and it was pretty solid, but I don't have the chance to play the UV.
> I play all kinds of metal and to be honest I prefer good string tension - so the RGD wins here. Good thing to mention is I'm going to drop the low B A LOT and I've heard good things about the ZPS when it comes to quick down tuning - another one for the RGD.
> 
> The only thing that draws me to the UV (except the lo-pro edge) is the craftsmanship... but is it really THAT good? I know the RGD's price seems a bit high - does its quality justifies the $$$?
> 
> 
> Thanks SSO.



Kind of reminds me of Angel Vivaldi, but he got both the axes. Lo-pros arn`t bad, I got one in my axe and the tuning stability is great. While the UV is a great axe, but I`d take a RGD over it anyday. But thats just me. Here is his profile: Sevenstring.org - View Profile: AngelVivaldi
Since he owns both and is an excellent player, he could help you out.

Here`s a video of him using both:


----------



## oddballlw

Hi, guys. I've never owned a 7 string before, and I need a little advice...

I'm looking to spend around $800 on a decent mid-level 7, and I've narrowed it down to 2:

Schecter Hellraiser Special C-7 FR
The new Ibanez S7420QM (basically an S7420 with a burst paint job)

I've been somewhat of an Ibanez fan, I once owned an RG570 6-string years back, and was pretty happy with it. Any advice?

Thanks!!!


----------



## the britt shredder

If you like the ibanez thin neck and thin body they got going on then go for the ibanez. Although IMO the neck on the schecter 7's has just so much better of a feel than the ibanez cause it fits your hand for seven string playing. IMO.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Ibanez.


----------



## FinnishMetal

So, Ibanez UV777 vs. EBMM JP7 vs. Strictly 7 Solar 7?


----------



## Lukifer

JP7 because its my ultimate dream guitar for soooo many damn reasons.


----------



## Iamasingularity

FinnishMetal said:


> So, Ibanez UV777 vs. EBMM JP7 vs. Strictly 7 Solar 7?



Damnnn. I`d take a Solar 7 anyday! 







You know you want it


----------



## the britt shredder

Of course i want it it looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## metaldude27

Schecter Blackjack SLS C7: $899
Construction: Set Neck w/ Ultra Access 

Available Bodies:	- Mahogany, Mahogany w/Flamed Maple

Neck:	3-pc Maple 

Finger Board: Ebony 

Frets:	24X Jumbo 

Inlay:	Mother of Pearl 'Hell's Gate Skull' 

Bindings: Black Multi-Ply 

Tuners: Schecter Locking 

Pickups: Seymour Duncan Active Blackouts /or/ Seymour Duncan Full Shred & Jazz Passive 

Electronics:	2Vol/Tone (Tap-Passive Only)/3-Way Switch 

Available Bridges: TonePros TOM w/Thru-Body 

Scale: 26.5" 

Hardware: Black Chrome 

Available Colors: Satin Black (SBK)
See-Thru Blue Burst (STBB)



Ibanez Prestige RGD2127z $1599
Neck Material: 5pc Maple/ Wenge

Neck Type: Wizard-7 Prestige (26.5")

Body: Basswood body

Frets: 24 Jumbo frets

Fingerboard: Rosewood

Inlay: Pearl dot inlay

Bridge: Edge Zero 7 bridge w/ZPS3

NeckPU: V77 Custom

BridgePU: V87 Custom

HW Color: CK

Finishes: ISH




Basically which is the best bang for your buck? Given that the Schecter Blackjack SLS C7 has a set neck for better sustain, Seymour duncan Blackouts (supposedly the best pickups out there today), Ebony fretboard which cost more than rosewood and is much durable, no Floyd Rose as opposed to the Edge Zero 7 tremolo on the ibanez (according to Ibanez guitar enthusiasts its the best tremolo out there than non original Floyd Rose tremolos), and a new feature from Schecter is that the new blackjack SLS guitars have slimmer bodies and necks.

Ibanez Prestige RGD2127z has stock ibanez pickups as opposed to Seymour Duncan Blackouts, bolt on neck (less sustain), rosewood fretboard (cost less and not as "good" sounding as ebony) with no fancy inlay work and usually guitars with intricate inlay work tend to be more expensive due to the amount of labor put into it.

So the Ibanez has less going for it and cost so much more than the schecter. People say Ibanez produces well built solid guitars. Other than the fact that it has the Edge Zero 7 tremolo, basswood body with a cool design and deep cutaway. Its $1599 which would make more sense if the schecter costs that much and if it had an original floyd rose.


----------



## Valennic

metaldude27 said:


> Schecter Blackjack SLS C7: $899
> Construction: Set Neck w/ Ultra Access
> 
> Available Bodies: - Mahogany, Mahogany w/Flamed Maple
> 
> Neck: 3-pc Maple
> 
> Finger Board: Ebony
> 
> Frets: 24X Jumbo
> 
> Inlay: Mother of Pearl 'Hell's Gate Skull'
> 
> Bindings: Black Multi-Ply
> 
> Tuners: Schecter Locking
> 
> Pickups: Seymour Duncan Active Blackouts /or/ Seymour Duncan Full Shred & Jazz Passive
> 
> Electronics: 2Vol/Tone (Tap-Passive Only)/3-Way Switch
> 
> Available Bridges: TonePros TOM w/Thru-Body
> 
> Scale: 26.5"
> 
> Hardware: Black Chrome
> 
> Available Colors: Satin Black (SBK)
> See-Thru Blue Burst (STBB)
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RGD2127z $1599
> Neck Material: 5pc Maple/ Wenge
> 
> Neck Type: Wizard-7 Prestige (26.5")
> 
> Body: Basswood body
> 
> Frets: 24 Jumbo frets
> 
> Fingerboard: Rosewood
> 
> Inlay: Pearl dot inlay
> 
> Bridge: Edge Zero 7 bridge w/ZPS3
> 
> NeckPU: V77 Custom
> 
> BridgePU: V87 Custom
> 
> HW Color: CK
> 
> Finishes: ISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically which is the best bang for your buck? Given that the Schecter Blackjack SLS C7 has a* set neck for better sustain*, Seymour duncan Blackouts (supposedly the best pickups out there today), Ebony fretboard which cost more than rosewood and is much durable, no Floyd Rose as opposed to the Edge Zero 7 tremolo on the ibanez (according to Ibanez guitar enthusiasts its the best tremolo out there than non original Floyd Rose tremolos), and a new feature from Schecter is that the new blackjack SLS guitars have slimmer bodies and necks.
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RGD2127z has stock ibanez pickups as opposed to Seymour Duncan Blackouts, bolt on neck (less sustain), rosewood fretboard (cost less and not as "good" sounding as ebony) with no fancy inlay work and usually guitars with intricate inlay work tend to be more expensive due to the amount of labor put into it.
> 
> So the Ibanez has less going for it and cost so much more than the schecter. People say Ibanez produces well built solid guitars. Other than the fact that it has the Edge Zero 7 tremolo, basswood body with a cool design and deep cutaway. Its $1599 which would make more sense if the schecter costs that much and if it had an original floyd rose.



The bolded point is moot. And asking about bang for buck when you post a guitar thats almost half the price of the other doesn't make too much sense man.


----------



## metaldude27

its just the schecter has more features that would usually cost a pretty penny except the fact that it doesnt have a Floyd Rose, get me? and the ibanez is the opposite and costs more.


----------



## Valennic

metaldude27 said:


> its just the schecter has more features that would usually cost a pretty penny except the fact that it doesnt have a Floyd Rose, get me? and the ibanez is the opposite and costs more.



Well as far as they go, there's a significant difference in quality and playability. Between the two I'd say the Ibanez is undoubtedly better, just maybe not so much for the budget guitarist. Asking which is better is impossible though, they're two different animals.


----------



## HanSulu

Ok, so has anyone got their hands on an Ibanez RGA7QM ? I am getting a new guitar soon and if I go with a seven then that is most likely gonna be my option (unless someone recommends something better in that price range) but I do have the chance to snag a Schecter Hellraiser C-8 if I wanted to go for an 8 string and that would actually be easier to purchase because my drummer works at Guitar Center and we are using his Employee discount, and its easier to use it on in store items then and the Schecter is in-store where as the Ibanez is not. Keep in mind that because my band tunes to G# with sevens and the other guitarist can not afford to upgrade to an 8 I would most likely tune the 8 string to drop G# with an extra low F, which I am not sure how comforable that will be to play. can someone convince me what the better option is?


----------



## metaldude27

i understand. ive been told that ibanez makes the best 7 string guitars and i took their word for it but when i saw the specs for the rgd2127z i was a little disappointed. If it had SD blackouts, ebony fretboard, maybe a better paint job, with some fretboard white binding then yes id probably consider buying it and have no doubt that it would have a killer sound.


----------



## broj15

comparing guitars in two completely different price ranges for thier "bang for your buck value" is where you first went wrong. The target audience for these guitars are different based on price. 
Yes the schecter has name brand pickups and the set neck probably allows for better upper fret access (but the lower horn being to close to the neck totally defeats the purpose IMO). 
As far as rosewood vs. ebony, their is good rosewood and bad rosewood, just like there is good ebony and bad ebony and good mahogany and bad mahogany. The Ibanez, which costs $700 dollars more than the schecter, will probably have a proportionatelly better fretboard. As for the inlay, some people would prefer simple effective dots, or perhaps no inlay at all, over something (IMO) tacky. 
i have never played an RGD2127z, but i have played a few other prestige 7's and 6's and and several schecters in that price range and the ibanezs always made the schecters feel like toys.

Edit: 500th post


----------



## metaldude27

@broj15
now your reply gives me a bit more hope for the ibanez. im not looking for fancy fretwork but i was just pointing out that guitars with that kind of work on them usually cost more. So hands down you would go with the ibanez?


----------



## broj15

I will be going with the ibanez once my schecter sells 

Edit: I guess what I'm basically saying is when you pay $1600 for a guitar your going to get a guitar that plays and feels like it cost you $1600 and When you pay $900 for a guitar your going to get something that plays and feels like it cost you $900. The middle will definetly play well and be money well spent, but one day your gonna want something with that added comfort and performance of a high end guitar.


----------



## Jason_Clement

I have recently ordered the Schecter SLS C-7 as an upgrade in my set up. I personally hate Ibanez, I've had many bad run ins with them, even their high end guitars.

Edit: I also dislike the basswood bodies, it's just not a good tone in my opinion. The bolt on necks are uncomfortable, and overall I feel like they're really mediocre guitars. My friend has a Schecter ATX Blackjack (the avenger one) and an Ibanez prestige, and I much prefer the Schecter in terms of tone. Ibanez necks are pretty solid, and seem to be the only reason they sell as well as they do.

Biased opinion, please don't flame me D:


----------



## sell2792

That Schecter > Ibanez, especially when the Ibanez costs almost twice as much.


----------



## CRaul87

I think you should go by this motto: "I'm too poor to buy cheap shit"

1). set neck does not automatically mean better sustain...craftsmanship plays a huge role and so does the quality of the woods..
2). the 2127z has hands down the absolute best higher fret access u can have on a superstrat shape guitar body.
3). Yes, theoretically the Schecter pickups are higher value and quality than the Ibanez ones, but do you like the active or the passive pickup sound?

I have the 2127z for some time now and I still think it absolutely radiates quality in it's craftsmanship and wood quality... I did replace the stock pups to a Dimarzio DA and a AN though


----------



## Turgon

You can't gather which guitar'd be the better one only from looking at the building materials and hardware brands.

You're totally forgetting overall craftmanship, the build in general (neck dimensions) or the combination of the materials (basswood with maple has a different tone than all mahogany).

I myself own 2 C-7 Hellraisers and 2 Ibanez 7s... I love them all for different reasons. They play all fantastic, although I have to admit, that the building quality of the prestige Ibanez is superior! That doesn't mean, the schecters are bad, but you get the idea!

IMO you have to play both by yourself to make your final decision!


----------



## sell2792

You could always score a minty Ibanez RG1527 or 7620 and put whatever pickups you want in it, and have the best of both worlds for less money.


----------



## Jason_Clement

I ordered the Schecter SLS C-7, so I'll be posting a "review" in about a month (whenever it comes in). 

 

If you haven't made your choice by then, perhaps I can shed some light! the problem with the SLS series is that it still hasn't shipped yet and no one has really gave it a test spin. The biggest problem with Schecter some people have is the thicker neck, but the SLS provides a thinner neck...  so I don't know!

I'm hoping it'll be epic! It'll be my first upgrade from shitty yard sale six strings to a real guitar...and 7 strings.


----------



## sell2792

Jason_Clement said:


> I ordered the Schecter SLS C-7, so I'll be posting a "review" in about a month (whenever it comes in).



I'm looking forward to it. If they made a blue PT SLS with the FS and Sustaniac and a Floyd Rose, I'd be all over that.


----------



## Jason_Clement

sell2792 said:


> I'm looking forward to it. If they made a blue PT SLS with the FS and Sustaniac and a Floyd Rose, I'd be all over that.



Yeah! I had such a hard time deciding what I wanted. Eventually I went with the Satin Black and the active pick ups, since I've always preferred active vs. passives. But the sustainiac/fullshred combos make it very tempting.

Not only that, but they have a FR 8 string version! Jeez! Lol.

Anyway, yeah. I'll have it sometime mid-March and post some review/thoughts on it


----------



## RuffeDK

From the specs I would stick with the Schecter, but as a Ibby Prestige guy here, I know what the RGD-series are like - awesome !

It's two guitars from two different worlds. (Headache vs Orgasm, if you ask me)

Try them out, see what you like.


----------



## Zado

sell2792 said:


> I'm looking forward to it. If they made a blue PT SLS with the FS and Sustaniac and a Floyd Rose, I'd be all over that.


They are proly gonna make coloured SLS PTs during the year,that's what I heard


I'd say SLS,I've got a sincere antipathy for ibanez,never felt allright when playing them,but that's a limit of mine i guess

But the one with fullshred.So much love for that pup


----------



## samdaman87

RG7321 VS BC Rich KKV

Kind of stuck in between these two because I want to play some Thrash, 80's heavy metal. But I also want to play some death groove tunes on a 7-string. Can the RG7321 do those two things for me?? It's hard for me to let go playing some King Diamond on guitar....but I also want to play some Soil Work and In Flames. Not to mention some technical stuff like Opeth.


----------



## nickel

since this is a vs forum, i thought "why not?"
I play alot of adventurous metal, and a lot of jazz (im the guitarist in the jazz band at school) so i was thinking either save some cash and get a jackson slat 7, or get a schecter 8 string. I know the slat has emgs but i kind of enjoy them for jazz, they really bring out a bright sound imo. the reason in considering the 8 is, of course tosin abasi, i really like the drop e tuning. anyway, help me out!


----------



## BabUShka

I cant tell you anything about the Ibanez. 
But if you want bang for buck, Schecters would be my best choise. 
I own now two Schecters, Hellraiser and Blackjack ATX; and they are both good quality guitars. Especially for the price they go for, imo they are unebatable. 
I dont mind the thicker necks, imo they add more resonans to the sound which is important for me. And 26.6" scale is a good thing for 7s. 
But the SLS is supposed to come with thinner necks. That might be a thing to consider. 
But honestly, there is much hate on Schecters on this forum and many falce blamings about their quality. I cant really see why. Because for under $1000 this is as good as you can get. I've even heard people prefering Loomis C7 better than Hallraiser because of the thinner neck of loomis. But a "friend" of my who owns a loomis and tried the Hellraiser, clams the necks to be identical. 

So try both Ibanez and Schecters, and dont listen to allt he flaming on this forum, If you like Schecters, go with it.


----------



## Vinchester

I have played/owned a few diamond series Schecters and I think the quality of tonewood they use is not very good. I'd go RGD2127, but that also depends on whether you like basswood!


----------



## littledoc

Really dude? This is your third thread on this. If you haven't figured it out by now:


There's nothing "better" about maple or ebony over rosewood. What is paramount is the quality of the wood, and the wood on an Ibanez Prestige is of the highest quality. I've owned five Carvins, four with ebony boards and one with birdseye maple. The rosewood on my RGD2127Z is beautiful and every bit on par. Ditto with the basswood body, which is even more resonate than my old koa Carvin. Why do you think you can get a mahogany S-series Ibanez for a few hundred bucks, but the high-end Ibanez Jems all use basswood? All wood is not created equal. That's lutherie 101.
Set and through-necks do not increase sustain. The neck on the 2127Z is a five-piece maple/wenge neck with titanium reinforcement, which makes it incredibly stable (rarely goes out of tune), and it's finished in a super-smooth satin.
The Edge Zero is a remarkable trem and, if you want a guitar with a trem, it is for my money the best trem on the market along with the ZR bridges.
The Ibanez V-series pickups are excellent. If you don't personally care for their sound, swap them, but their quality is not an issue.
That's all the homework I'm gonna do for you bud. There's absolutely nothing wrong with the Schecter. It's a fine buy for the cash. But never try to compare an Indo guitar to a Prestige. And please, quit making the same thread over and over.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Quality > Features

Ever heard the term "polished turd"?

I'm not saying that the Schecter is crap in general, but in comparison to an RGD2127Z, it's crap.


----------



## BabUShka

Blackjack series are far from crap.. Quality and sound wise. 
Considering the price, they are 1000x better thna crap. Have you ever tried a Blackjack at all? If no, then you have nothing to say here. There are few guitars in the same price range as Blackjacks that are better sounding and better quality. Try one before expressing yourself.


----------



## 7stringDemon

BabUShka said:


> Blackjack series are far from crap.. Quality and sound wise.
> Considering the price, they are 1000x better thna crap. Have you ever tried a Blackjack at all? If no, then you have nothing to say here. There are few guitars in the same price range as Blackjacks that are better sounding and better quality. Try one before expressing yourself.


 
I've played many. Never owned one, but they're the most commen guitar to be in the guitar stores around me. Like I said, they're not crap in general. But when compared to the Prestige, it is. Build quality, wood selection, everything is *for the most part* better on the Prestige guitars. That's why they're $1600 and the Schecter is $900.

It's not like I'm calling the dude stupid for considering the Schecter or anything.


----------



## Alpenglow

I would buy the Ibanez, it's generally of better quality. Lower end Ibanez guitars do need a pup change, but higher end models like the RGD2127z seem to have decent stock pickups. Like Valennic said:


Valennic said:


> asking about bang for buck when you post a guitar thats almost half the price of the other doesn't make too much sense man.


To me it sounds like you want us to convince you to buy the SLS... you seem like that's what you want. And remember... get what you want!
Keep in mind though: The RGD2127z will be of unquestionably better quality than the SLS, and fretboard wood is very much a preference. Just because ebony is more expensive does not mean it is better than rosewood. Also, bolt on necks can have just as much sustain as a set neck or a neck-thru. Some guitarists prefer bolt on necks, like Misha.


----------



## The Reverend

Schecter, hands down. 

Woods don't affect amplified tone _nearly_ as much people would have you believe. You'll certainly hear a difference playing acoustically, but once you jack in, forget it. Before your head explodes: http://www.stormriders.com/guitar/telecaster/guitar_wood.pdf

The Blackjack series is on par with anything Ibanez makes in the $8-900 range. I speak from experience. There's not a single error on my ATX C-7. It's loaded with $200 pickups (don't forget to add that to the price of the Ibby) and contrary to popular belief, Schecter doesn't load up their ebony boards with the shittiest stuff they can find. 

I find it funny that you think Blackouts are the best pups out there, though.


----------



## Tysonimmortal

Schecter, life is too short to spend tuning trems...


----------



## the britt shredder

samdaman87: get the ibanez, 7 strings can work as 6 strings you just have to get used to the new neck size and its not an enormous change.

nickel: get the 8 because of the same reason i gave samdaman87. and also schecter normally has EMG's in their guitars any way so you'll be fine


----------



## Metalus

So I've been saving money recently to get my hands on a JPXII-7 that ive been gassing hard for. Today i came across a BFR Walnut Burst 7 for an amazing price and now I'm torn between the two...

Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to play a JPXII-7 but I have played the Walnut BFR.

Which one has the thinner neck?

Am I better off getting the BFR and If I don't like it I can sell it and get the JPXII-7?

They both have painted necks. Is there a difference in feel between them?

Which one weighs more?

Any other pros and cons you guys could give me would be great


----------



## Hourglass1117

I would go for the JPXII for the flatter radius, stainless steel frets and ebony board.


----------



## DslDwg

Sell a kidney get both


----------



## renzoip

I say go for the JPXII, for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## DslDwg

If you don't have to have the 20" Radius I'd look at the JP7 Stealth - it has the Ebony, my understanding is all of the new JP's will have stainless frets and will probably save you a few dollars.


----------



## Hourglass1117

DslDwg said:


> If you don't have to have the 20" Radius I'd look at the JP7 Stealth - it has the Ebony, my understanding is all of the new JP's will have stainless frets and will probably save you a few dollars.



Honestly, I'd run far, far away from a matte finish black guitar.
The JPXII and the BFR are just far prettier too. Not to mention the different body shape on both. Personally the JPX through JPXII shape has been my favorite thus far.


----------



## DslDwg

Hourglass1117 said:


> Honestly, I'd run far, far away from a matte finish black guitar.
> The JPXII and the BFR are just far prettier too. Not to mention the different body shape on both. Personally the JPX through JPXII shape has been my favorite thus far.



Of course to each their own. I have another guitar in matte black and love it! 

If I didn't have to sell body parts to do it - I'd have a Koa JP7 tomorrow. The price differential from the standard to the BFR is pretty high though.

I love the JPX and JPXII colors but I do prefer the old body shape which seems more custom to JP while I feel like the new body shapes are kind of treading on the same ol' super-strat territory. 

Anyway just a suggestion and like I said to each his own. Either way grab one I love my JP7 great great guitars.


----------



## Metalus

How good is the resale value on Walnut Burst BFR's?


----------



## DslDwg

Metalus said:


> How good is the resale value on Walnut Burst BFR's?



Actually the re-sale on all EBMM JP's is pretty good - the problem is finding serious buyers for a $2500 used guitar.


----------



## HanSulu

Ok so I ended up getting the hellraiser special C-8 but I also found a used Level 4 Ibanez RGA7QM for $273, turns out it only has a bad volume knob and some scratches, so I jumped on it. So due to my indecisiveness I got BOTH, I will probably write a review on the RGA7QM when I get it since noone seems to have played them much seeing as they just came out. I won't bother with the Hellraiser (unless you guys really want me to) because there are probably a billion reviews of that one by now.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

I see the main differences but is there one you'd prefer over the other? Why? My friend bought a 6 string. He's returning it and wants to know which one of those 7's to buy?


----------



## HanSulu

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> I see the main differences but is there one you'd prefer over the other? Why? My friend bought a 6 string. He's returning it and wants to know which one of those 7's to buy?



Personally I would prefer the Douglas Hadron 727 due to the Neck-thru construction which works well with the mahogany body, from what I have heard (someone correct me if this is incorrect) bolt on's tend to sound better with other types of body wood, then again all of that comes down to personal taste and other than the neck construction and the middle pickup on the hadron there are almost no difference from what I can see, unless you are counting the finish options in which case the scope seems to have more. Maybe someone who has played both can give a more clear opinion but thats my 2¢


----------



## Rustycrutch

I own an RGD2127Z and the other guitarist in my band owns a Schecter Demon-7  I have to admit that for $650 the Demon-7 was a great buy, and it has got one of the new thinner schecter necks and it feels great! But in both of our opinions the RGD is far supperior, just based on the sheer craftsmanship. They both have great tone, the passives on the RGD sound just as ballsy as the active seymours on the Demon-7. But yeah, as Broj15 said before, "when you pay $1600 for a guitar your going to get a guitar that plays and feels like it cost you $1600 and When you pay $900 for a guitar your going to get something that plays and feels like it cost you $900

^^ That's exactly right. The RGD just feels like a lot more time and hardwork have gone into it. So if you want a good quality, well priced guitar, get the schecter.  You will probably eventually want to upgrade to a top of the line guitar. But if you want a top of the line guitar that NOW will fully and completely satisfy you go for the Ibanez 

Your choice man  Both sick guitars in their own right 
\m/>.<\m/


----------



## Thrashman

The Reverend said:


> Woods don't affect amplified tone _nearly_ as much people would have you believe. You'll certainly hear a difference playing acoustically, but once you jack in, forget it.


----------



## Erazoender

Did someone say "Best bang for your buck"?














To infinity and beyond! 





/thread


----------



## The Reverend

Thrashman said:


>



Can't tell if this is serious or a troll.

If trolling, check the link I included in the post!


----------



## Thrashman

The Reverend said:


> Can't tell if this is serious or a troll.
> 
> If trolling, check the link I included in the post!



I wasn't trolling, I was laughing at the ridiculous comment you just made. 

I know for a fact that what you said is not true, not neglecting that pickups will make a big difference in the overall sound.


----------



## cobblestone

Im looking at a few models of LTD for my new 7 and was wondering what you guys would say. Im trying to choose between these models

LTD H-1007
LTD MH-417
LTD EC-407
ZH-7

Any advice from owners would be appreciated.... if any body owns two of the models how do the compare tonewise, feel? I will not be able to play these before i choose i i figured id as the experts. Thanks in advance


----------



## Don Vito

I'm not sure what to tell you....those are all pretty similar.

I'm wanting a white EC-407 myself, but it's really up to you.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Love them all. While the H1007 has the best features and attention to detail (out of them that you listed), I'd go with the MH417. It's just a bare bones brutal fucking guitar. Switch to Blackouts and you have a death metal MONSTER!!!!!


----------



## cobblestone

thats the problem im having is the similarities.... the h1007 is a deluxe so im aware it and the zh7 are a little higher end but im not sure if they are worth the extra 100$-300$... any body played more than one of them?


----------



## benny

I think that part is what you've got to decide by yourself, for yourself. Usually higher end means "better", but there is always the lemon and the exception to that rule. Electronics can always be changed!


----------



## GXPO

I love LTD's (own an MH-400) but can't abide the EMG hard-on. Just can't stand switching out the electronics on them, but I'm lazy. Are you set on an LTD?


----------



## cobblestone

I like LTD necks and I do like emg actives, I've never had a more difficult guitar decision.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Maybe get the MH-417 then use the extra to get yourself a nice new pedal or a cheap practice amp or something. Or start saving for a bigger amp if you need one. 

Onviously, I'm not sure what your rig consists of so I could be completely wrong with all of my suggestions. Hell, with the money you save, you can get an awesome set of locking tuners for it! It doesn't really NEED them but it will definitely benifit from them.


----------



## the britt shredder

I mean all LTDs are nice its just a simple matter of what it needs least that helps you decide.


----------



## great_kthulu

I know there's a vs. thread in the beginners board on here, but I figured this is a few more options then what that thread is generally used for. Anyway, I have been spending a lot of time with sevens in stores lately and decided that it is time to make the move. I posted a bit about my needs in another thread, but things have changed a bit, so I will review: I need an axe primarily for metal, but some versatility would be appreciated. I don't like Ibbies, the necks are to thin, so please don't suggest any. I would also like to note I am not a huge fan of actives, but they are not a deal breaker for me. My budget is 1000$. Anyway, the choices I have come up with (and what I see as the pros and cons of each) are as follows:
Carvin DC727 with fairly basic specs
+Custom
+most personal guitar
+very versatile
+/-stock carvin pups
-difficult to switch pups if I so desire
-wait time

BC Rich Marc Rizzo stealth 7
+cool shape
+floyd (I like trems but they are not that important to me)
-actives

LTD AW-7
+classy looks
+dimarzio pups
+ decent versatility

LTD Hex-7
+Badass looks
+NERGAL
+/- most "metal" of the axes I am looking at
-actives

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, also feel to suggest any other axes you would feel fit my needs. Thanks.


----------



## Bouillestfu

Seeming as you don't seem to like Actives I won't suggest the LTD Deluxe H-1007... 
Have you thought of Ibanez? The RGD prestige might suit you well? 
If anything I'd shoot for the AW-7 simply because for the price it's an amazing deal and LTD are very well built!


----------



## oneblackened

AW-7, or if you want an FR, the BS-7. Those are your best options, I think. The Carvin is a better guitar (probably), but since the guitar requires modification to fit new pickups, I'd get the LTD.


----------



## nostealbucket

Carvin. The wait time is pretty quick, considering its a custom. And the pickups aren't as bad as everyone says they are. They do metal fairly well.


----------



## Quitty

I go with the Carvin as well.
The basic model kicks ass (alder wings on maple w/ebony fretboard), and it's easily the most versatile of all the guitars you mentioned. 

The pickup thing is a downside, yes, but the pickups really are quite good - especially if you're ok with ceramics - and again, extremely versatile.


----------



## fps

It wasn't very difficult to get the Bareknuckle pup into my Carvin, just so you know, had a ToneZone7 in there before and it was pretty easy, apparently, to take extra wood out, just a little. I love mine still, it's lasted very well and is very easy to play. I'd go with stainless steel frets of your chosen height, and the tung oil finish is awesome. 

I hear the HEX is a veeery big guitar and being a V will have veeery bad upper fret access too. Just thoughts.


----------



## great_kthulu

so it sounds like a toss up between the AW and the carvin, any other thoughts?


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

I'm quite confused, because I played both and I find extreme fine quality in both guitars but... I do not have any idea which one to choose. I play various genres of music, but it's mainly metal and rock.

Mayones Regius 7 astonished me with its ellegance and with its superb, classy look. It also has Floyd Rose Original, which is important, because I use whammy bar A LOT for soloing and some riffin'. Also - what wood would you choose in mayo? Mahogany or ash and why?

On the other hand, Ernie Ball Music Man John Petrucci 7 Ball Family Reserve Signature (the longest guitar name ever, lol) takes the playing comfort to the whole new level. But... that's all what I can remember of this guitar from playing. I also like the pearl tuners . It's IMHO less inspiring to play than mayo...

Pickups are not the matter of discuss, because I will change them to BKP Warpigs or Aftermaths.

So, which guitar would you choose?

Help me out!


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Az_Spirit_Crusher said:


> It's IMHO less inspiring to play than mayo...


I think you may have your answer


----------



## IB-studjent-

Since you're in Europe I would strongly recommend getting a mayones, with what EB MM go for in Europe, you are better of getting a moyones built to your specs !


----------



## Rook

^That, assuming equal attributes and favourability, and looking at it purely quantitatively the Mayo would appear to be the better choice.

It'll be cheaper, and I think you get a more original instrument for the money. 

I had a JPX and sold it for a Mayones Regius so I'm clearly biased.


----------



## klami

If the Mayo inspires you more, the choice should be an easy one  

I would go for the Mayones, but then again Im kinda biased as well since I ordered one a couple of months ago!


----------



## AcousticMinja

Okay, just a quick one based on colors.
I'm going to get one of those Xaviere XV-870 strats.

I just need to know...

Gold w/ Maple fretboard or Orange w/ Maple fretboard?

I'm looking for something kind of ridiculous, out of the ordinary, and of course, I will shred. (or try to) 

I like Orange, but...it looks slightly cheap to my eyes (at the same time, I haven't really seen many orange guitars in person)

I love the gold, but I'm not sure if it seems too bland? It is very different though. I'd mod it to make it look like that 50th anniversary strat, but with humbuckers. 

Oh yeah, forgot to mention, whatever one I get will be fitted with humbuckers. Orange slays with black, but gold is so different. 

What do you guys think?


Here's links to both

http://www.guitarfetish.com/XV-870-Capri-Orange-Maple-Fingerboard_p_635.html

http://www.guitarfetish.com/XV-870-Metallic-Gold-Maple-Fingerboard_p_1870.html


----------



## great_kthulu

I think the gold will really shine under the light of a stage, just my thought.


----------



## Blackheim

Okay, I am now in trouble with three guitars: 

An UV777BK 2006 in $1500
RG1527 in $800 
and finally an Apex1 Custom in $1400

I am more inclined to the Apex since it looks killer to me, however, never played one before... The UV777 I tried slays and is super comfy, the RG1527 is pretty good as well!

However, the Apex, hmm, is just so tasty...

Is there anything I may take in consideration before making a choice?


----------



## the britt shredder

Is the apex and its tastiness worth more than the comfyness, apologies for the misspelling, of the UV777


----------



## TrappedInACorner

Hey guys,

I am planning to by my first 7 string guitar. This will also be my second guitar. My first guitar was the ibanez GSA60. I've been playing it for 7 years now.

I created a thread earlier about whether I should go for the RGD7320 or the RG827 premium. I was advised to go for the premium as the RGD will have comparatively poorer craftsmanship.

But I have a feeling the RG827 isnt worth the £700 pounds. It doesnt even have decent pickups. I'm looking at Schecters now.

It would be great if someone who has experience with both ibanez RGs and schecter hellraiser(or loomis 7) answer some questions I have:

Keep in mind, I want a guitar which is great at shredding and sweep picking. Aimed for technical death metal stuff. I know this sounds kinda stupid, I mean I could shred on either guitar, but some are better than others..you know what I mean. Thats why its best people who own both an ibanez and a schecter answer this.

As far as the neck is concerned, how does the RG827 compare with the c-7 Hellraiser? or the loomis 7? 

If I were to replace the pickups(e.g DiMarzios) on the RG827, would it be superior for leads?

Thankyou


----------



## Blackheim

the britt shredder said:


> Is the apex and its tastiness worth more than the comfyness, apologies for the misspelling, of the UV777



Well, since I have not played the Apex yet, I am asking about it! So, if you have played one or someone here has played both, your input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Machva

i'm actually an ibanez fan but i think for the price schecters are best !

go with hellraiser 7 or damien elite 7 loomis is also great guitar but i prefer darker fretboards 

for the price they have great quality


----------



## Bekanor

I own a Loomis and an RG827 and they are far too different to really compare with any real conclusive results. Go play both and buy whichever you prefer.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Both guitars are very different playability(neck, frets etc) and tonality wise.

As long as the strings are fresh and the neck/fretboard is clean I've never felt any speed increases in my playing when using my Ibanez or hellraiser. Both of those guitars are more than capable for tech death.


----------



## klinic

Necks are wildly different, and the hell raisers pickups are nothing to get excited about. Maybe they'd be okay for tech death, but I just couldn't stand them. Ibanez necks feel a lot better to me.


----------



## feilong29

I loved my Hellraiser C-7! I'm not an active pickup guy, but they really did the Hellraiser justice. Playability, sweep picking was easy on the Hellraiser C-7, and my leads were clear. I actually want another one, wish I didn't sell my old one, and, ya! The Loomis is based off the Hellraiser, but, I'm sure with the difference in woods it may sound a bit different. Look up Paul Wardingham on youtube. He recorded most of his Assimilate to Regenerate album with his Jeff Loomis 7. Threat Signal are sponsored by Schecter and exclusively use Hellraiser C-7s, and I heard them live a month ago; needless to say, the Hellraisers still sounded bad ass. You can find Hellraisers cheap on guitarcenter.com in the used section, but are worth every penny. Just my two cents.


----------



## TBzington

My problem was apparently serious enough for me to finally join the forum.
Sorry for interrupting the previous post, as well as not being able to focus enough to give any help. 

Finally decided to take the leap and purchase my first 8-string, but all of the choices have somewhat overwhelmed me; well, that, and my reservations about purchasing the Agile guitar I really like. I've done a good bit of research on a few guitars, but it all feels in vain as I'm back to square one. As much as I'd love to be able to spring for an RG2228, I haven't found a used one cheap enough for my price range.

I've got about a grand to spend, and absolutely love the more expensive Interceptor 828's, but the neck sort of scares me. Anyone absolutely love the neck? More importantly, how does it compare to the Wizard necks? I've received a lot of conflicting information. 

Basically, I'm down to 

RGA8
Interceptor Pro 828 w/EMG
Or even the SC608

Long story short....help? :/


----------



## TrappedInACorner

Bekanor said:


> I own a Loomis and an RG827 and they are far too different to really compare with any real conclusive results. Go play both and buy whichever you prefer.



I wish I could do that, neither of the two is available in any of the big guitar stores in my city. The only seven string I could test was the RDG.


----------



## Kapee

Loomis has so much better natural voice! Hardtail sound's really good and overall its a great instrument!


----------



## Jason_Clement

<3 Loomis.


----------



## rx

i'd go with the loomis, but only because of the contruction method


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

ESP HEX 7 vs. ESP LTD V307
any thoughts?


----------



## great_kthulu

I am personally more interested in the hex-7, little more unique and extremely commanding.


----------



## Blackheim

Well, I got the Apex1 for $1300... NGD in a few days.


----------



## MannyMoonjava

TBzington said:


> My problem was apparently serious enough for me to finally join the forum.
> Sorry for interrupting the previous post, as well as not being able to focus enough to give any help.
> 
> Finally decided to take the leap and purchase my first 8-string, but all of the choices have somewhat overwhelmed me; well, that, and my reservations about purchasing the Agile guitar I really like. I've done a good bit of research on a few guitars, but it all feels in vain as I'm back to square one. As much as I'd love to be able to spring for an RG2228, I haven't found a used one cheap enough for my price range.
> 
> I've got about a grand to spend, and absolutely love the more expensive Interceptor 828's, but the neck sort of scares me. Anyone absolutely love the neck? More importantly, how does it compare to the Wizard necks? I've received a lot of conflicting information.
> 
> Basically, I'm down to
> 
> RGA8
> Interceptor Pro 828 w/EMG
> Or even the SC608
> 
> Long story short....help? :/



Well i own a Interceptor pro. Never played any other 8 strings, but i must say that it is the best neck i've ever tried. Its better than any of my Ibanezes. Since it is the necktrough model is super easy to get access to the high frets. I really love the neck man, pm me if u have more questions about it


----------



## Zerox8610

RG770DX reissue vs RG1550m????


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm pretty sure that this has been posted here... But its probably deep in the thread so I'll ask anyways. 

Ibby ARZ307 VS LTD EC-407? Ignore the pickups. They don't matter to me.


----------



## bob123

Zerox8610 said:


> RG770DX reissue vs RG1550m????



rg770.... lol easily.


----------



## spawnofthesith

So I've pretty much narrowed my choices for my next 7 to either an LTD (undecided on which model) or an Agile (this one Agile Septor Elite 727 EMG MN Black Flame at RondoMusic.com)

I've never played an Agile, but I've always been under the impression that their quality was pretty much equivalent to that of Korean LTDs and Schecters. I did a search however, and around here it seems to be a very widely held opinion the generally speaking, LTDs are all around better quality than Agiles. Is this true? I'd believe it for signature models and deluxe maybe, but what about something like the LTD MH-417? That is made in Indonesia if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Tyler

Mayones vs Daemoness?


----------



## MockingQuantum

So I'm buying my first seven string and I've spent a ton of time looking. I think I've narrowed it down to a couple of Schecter options, and I'd like some experienced feedback.

I'm trying to decide between price brackets, mostly. I like the Damien Elite, the Hellraiser C7, and the Jeff Loomis.

What I'm wondering is, how much of an improvement is there between the three models? If I'm going to be paying almost $300 more for the Hellraiser ($850 vs $570 for the Elite), would I be better off paying the extra $50 for the Loomis? Or is there a better option than these three that I'm overlooking? I'm not married to the idea of getting a Schecter, but my budget is about $8-900, and I've been able to actually play the Damien and Hellraiser.

Also, I'd really like a tremolo, but how much of a headache are they on 7-strings? Am I better off staying away from the FR models of the Hellraiser & Loomis?


----------



## the britt shredder

The hellraiser's finished neck feels so much better than the one on the damien. i dont know much about the loomis but the hellraiser is certainly worth the 300$ more because it will last you forever, and let you play forever comfortably.


----------



## Augminished

MockingQuantum said:


> So I'm buying my first seven string and I've spent a ton of time looking. I think I've narrowed it down to a couple of Schecter options, and I'd like some experienced feedback.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between price brackets, mostly. I like the Damien Elite, the Hellraiser C7, and the Jeff Loomis.
> 
> What I'm wondering is, how much of an improvement is there between the three models? If I'm going to be paying almost $300 more for the Hellraiser ($850 vs $570 for the Elite), would I be better off paying the extra $50 for the Loomis? Or is there a better option than these three that I'm overlooking? I'm not married to the idea of getting a Schecter, but my budget is about $8-900, and I've been able to actually play the Damien and Hellraiser.
> 
> Also, I'd really like a tremolo, but how much of a headache are they on 7-strings? Am I better off staying away from the FR models of the Hellraiser & Loomis?




When I was picking up my second seven string a little while back I played the Hellraiser, Loomis and ATX. I bought the ATX because I did not want a trem and I preferred the blackouts. That said, the loomis was a very close second. I would definitely buy that one if I wanted a trem. The satin neck just feels smooth and there is no gaudy abalone.


----------



## ilovefinnish

hi guys,i'm planning to buy a new guitar and i'm having trouble to decide which one to buy.
my 3 options are: an Ibanez S5470, a Washburn WM526 (if i find one) and an a Agile Interceptor 625.
i love to shred but i play rhythm parts mostly, i play tech death stuff (The Faceless, Wretched, Obscura, etc). Sadly i haven't the opportunity to try any of these guitars, and where i live, there's no dealer or friend that has one. So if any of you guys can tell me your opinions about any of the guitars i will appreciate it.


----------



## steve1

Schecter Omen 8 vs your suggestion.

Looking for a super cheap 8 to experiment with. Planning to go for a high A so shorter scale lengths would be good. No Agiles (I'm in the UK) As long as its playable I'll be happy, I wouldn't expect to find great quality at this end of the market.

Edit: I went for the omen. Pleasantly surprised by it, definately exceeded my expectations for its price. Its currently a 7 string, getting to high A didn't go too well


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

LTD have some entry level 8s around the same price, and they have a 25.5" scale length. I haven't played one, so I can't offer a comparison with the Omen 8 (which is a surprisingly good guitar for the money). 

Also worth checking out musicians friend second hand gear - I picked up a schecter hellraiser c8 special in brand new condition for the same price as the omen 8 is new in a shop - and got free international shipping because it was over $500. The Hellraiser has some very nice specs too. Worth having a look imo.


----------



## synergy11

I am going out to try these two guitars today in the GTA.

Ibanez RG827 Premium 7 or Ibanez RG1527Z Prestige 7. Help!

However I am getting people's opinions on here who have hopefully tried these models out.

I will most likely swap out the PUPs. 

The prestige is $1300 CDN and the premium is $899.

Thanks


----------



## TimSE

Depends what you prefer man. Play both and decide which feels best at the time 

And definitely swap the pups out


----------



## Santuzzo

I think you can't really go wrong with either. Both are great guitars, IMO.
When I compare my Premuim with the Prestige, I feel like while the Premium is not 100% on par with the Prestige, it is very close. To me the Prestige just feels and plays a tad bit better, but I think the Premium is still a very good guitar.
Just try and see which one you like better, like I said, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## simonXsludge

^This!!!


----------



## cesarlol

i am play mainly death metal melo death and some clean things 

i am trying to choose a good 7 strings and the pxd vicious devin tonwsend , jeff loomis signature seemed a good choice 
also if have any opinion on the damiem elite seven please share thanks ^^


----------



## marfer70

Greetings to all!

This is my first post, although i've been watching this forum frequently.

I'm from Spain and i play guitar for about 15 years. And, after some Fender Strats, Ibanez (all 6 string) and Gibson guitars i'm toying with the idea of getting a 7 string. I play mainly metal/shred.

The guitars i'm looking are the:
- Schecter Jeff Loomis FR
- LTD H-1007FR

I can get them about the same price, so money is not important between the two.

So what you think? Between these two, what do you consider to be a better guitar? I simply love the maple of the Jeff Loomis, and all the reviews say that it's a fantastic guitar for the money and one of the best 7 strings available. But the LTD 1007FR has that Transparent Black finish that i also love...

Like i said, i play mostly metal and shred (think Nevermore rhythm work and Jeff Loomis kinda shred), so i'm confident the Schecter delivers. But what about the LTD H100FR, is it in the same league as the Schecter, can't go wrong with this LTD too? Or is one or another hands down a better guitar?

I just want your opinions, for those who have/played these 2 guitars. Unfortunately, the place where i live, there's no music store with them in stock where i could try them, so any info/input between these two would be extremely welcome. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bcolville

Ok im new here so I dont really know how this works.
I want to know what you guys think about the Ibanez ARZ400 (Six string) VS Ibanez ARZ307 (Seven string)

I have about four years of experience but have never played a 7. I kinda want to get into it. The only difference is the strings and the pickups. Whats better, an extra string or better pickups for the same price?


----------



## fps

Another Carvin (already have one, love it) vs an LTD 7 string, something like the AW-7 at the higher end or the EC-407 at the lower end of the price range (don't know the band at all, but the guitar looks nice).

Is Carvin on another level of build quality altogether, would you say? If so to one or both the LTDs? What's the difference in the LTDs apart from the price?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Pawnshop '72 or Smartwood LP - decisions.


----------



## Dropsonic

New RG827QMZ or a 1999 IBANEZ RG 7621?
*
*


----------



## gunch

Dropsonic said:


> New RG827QMZ or a 1999 IBANEZ RG 7621?



The RG7621 IMO

Ok for me:

Gibson LP Studio 50's tribute (the wildcard)

Or

EBMM JP6

Or

PRS CE 24

and... go.


----------



## the britt shredder

silverabyss said:


> The RG7621 IMO
> 
> Ok for me:
> 
> Gibson LP Studio 50's tribute (the wildcard)
> 
> Or
> 
> EBMM JP6
> 
> Or
> 
> PRS CE 24
> 
> and... go.



PRS all the way. I've never played a bad one and they fir every style of music possible.


----------



## Dropsonic

K, here i go again.

Ibanez RGD7421 vs RG827


----------



## Kirisu7egomen4

im in a three way choice for my next guitar
Long & McQuade - Jackson Guitars SLXT Soloist Electric Guitar - Transparent Black

Long & McQuade - Jackson Guitars Jackson SLX Soloist - Natural

Schecter Guitar Research Damien Elite 8-String Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend

i play just about anything thats metal and some normal rock stuff but not very much. The two jacksons have different pickups and one has a floyd. I do alot of string bending but rarely use a tremelo because i mainly focus on getting a nice tigh rhythm going rather than some trem stuff but having one would be nice.

and the third guitar is an 8 string which ive been thinking about getting for a few weeks now and i keep wanting to get within that range that only the 8 string allows and listening to alot of animals as leaders lately hasnt helped me concincing my self that i dont need one.

please reply with some helpfull advice.


----------



## Endresen94

This is my dilemma:

Sell my RG7321 and buy a custom Carvin DC700.

Keep my RG7321, and buy new pickups, nut, saddles, tuners, and refret it.

Keep my RG7321, sell my Ibanez SAS32EX and buy a RAN Crusher 6.

Please help me, I have no clue what to do.


----------



## Dropsonic

Endresen94 said:


> This is my dilemma:
> 
> Sell my RG7321 and buy a custom Carvin DC700.
> 
> Keep my RG7321, and buy new pickups, nut, saddles, tuners, and refret it.
> 
> Keep my RG7321, sell my Ibanez SAS32EX and buy a RAN Crusher 6.
> 
> Please help me, I have no clue what to do.



I'd definitely either go for the Carvin or the RAN, which both are high mid/high end guitars.


----------



## anima

Hey there !

Firstly, I didn't speak english in a while, so i apologize for the mistakes ^^'.

I'm going to buy my first 7s. And i can't choose beetween the S7420 and the RG827Z  I've read good things about these two guitars, so i'm pretty lost.

I assume The RG827Z is slightly better build than the S7420 since it's a premium, but does that make a real difference?

The price is not what can help me, since it's pretty much the same price ( but i know that i might change the pick ups, ibby's Stock pick ups pretty much suck from what i've heard)


----------



## zzz5150

Jackson X Series SLATXMG3 7 String Soloist Electric Guitar w/ EMGs - Quicksilver 885978222339 | eBay

Agile Interceptor Pro 725 EB EMG Black Flame DOT - RondoMusic.com

idk which one plz help


----------



## icos211

Schecter Hellraiser C-7 or Schecter Blackjack SLS C-7
That's right, I'll finally be a deserving member of SEVEN string .org 

Hellraiser has a thicker neck, and I LOVE the Schecter 6 string necks, SLS has Blackouts where as the Hellraiser has EMG 707's, and the Hellraiser is 50 bucks less....


----------



## Metaljesus

Ibanez RGD7320z vz Ibanez RGD7421

Whats the difference? Except the obvious bridge and control layout.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Well guys,

My Vigier Shawn Lane Master Signature Excalibur (lowest action of any guitar on the market)

...or...

A Strandberg Production Model Boden 7 or Boden 8?


----------



## gunch

anima said:


> Hey there !
> 
> Firstly, I didn't speak english in a while, so i apologize for the mistakes ^^'.
> 
> I'm going to buy my first 7s. And i can't choose beetween the S7420 and the RG827Z  I've read good things about these two guitars, so i'm pretty lost.
> 
> I assume The RG827Z is slightly better build than the S7420 since it's a premium, but does that make a real difference?
> 
> The price is not what can help me, since it's pretty much the same price ( but i know that i might change the pick ups, ibby's Stock pick ups pretty much suck from what i've heard)




I'd go with the premium. It will have better frets and action and that's what's important to me IMO.



zzz5150 said:


> Jackson X Series SLATXMG3 7 String Soloist Electric Guitar w/ EMGs - Quicksilver 885978222339 | eBay
> 
> Agile Interceptor Pro 725 EB EMG Black Flame DOT - RondoMusic.com
> 
> idk which one plz help



The Jackson.



icos211 said:


> Schecter Hellraiser C-7 or Schecter Blackjack SLS C-7
> That's right, I'll finally be a deserving member of SEVEN string .org
> 
> Hellraiser has a thicker neck, and I LOVE the Schecter 6 string necks, SLS has Blackouts where as the Hellraiser has EMG 707's, and the Hellraiser is 50 bucks less....



I'd go with the SLS.



Wings of Obsidian said:


> Well guys,
> 
> My Vigier Shawn Lane Master Signature Excalibur (lowest action of any guitar on the market)
> 
> ...or...
> 
> A Strandberg Production Model Boden 7 or Boden 8?



That's a tough one, I'd say Vigier if you want something now or wait for the production Strandberg.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

^^^ thanks silver abyss. That is exactly what I am stuck on. My Shawn Lane Master Excalibur has the lowest action of any guitar on the market...but I just don't "feel" (and I have the action set as low as it'll go) and it just kind of bores me.

I'm not sure if I should keep it or sell it and buy a Strandberg and wait til freakin' January.


----------



## will_shred

Ibanez RGD2127z Vs. Carvin DC727

Ibanez: Pros
-26.5 inch scale
-super thin neck with titanium reinforcement
-Bolt on neck (for me it's a pro, I like to travel with my guitars) 
Cons:
Basswood
Price

Carvin DC727
Pros:
wood choice
made in USA
Price

Cons: 
Thicker neck


----------



## gunch

will_shred said:


> Ibanez RGD2127z Vs. Carvin DC727
> 
> Ibanez: Pros
> -26.5 inch scale
> -super thin neck with titanium reinforcement
> -Bolt on neck (for me it's a pro, I like to travel with my guitars)
> Cons:
> Basswood
> Price
> 
> Carvin DC727
> Pros:
> wood choice
> made in USA
> Price
> 
> Cons:
> Thicker neck



Looks: RGD2127z
Scale Length (if that's important to you): RGD2127z
Build: Both (Jcraft isn't perfect but neither is Carvin)


----------



## will_shred

silverabyss said:


> Looks: RGD2127z
> Scale Length (if that's important to you): RGD2127z
> Build: Both (Jcraft isn't perfect but neither is Carvin)



Yeah, I do need a real shredder. and the scale isn't that important, but I just remember how good my last 7 sounded with a 27 inch scale. also I'd rather have walnut than basswood


----------



## tdk24

RG7620 vs 2010 S7420...both used.


----------



## Dropsonic

tdk24 said:


> RG7620 vs 2010 S7420...both used.



I think the general consensus on this forum is that the RG7X2X series pretty much beats any Ibanez sevenstring that isn't MIJ or Prestige. So I'd definitely go with the RG7620.


----------



## hairychris

Dropsonic said:


> I think the general consensus on this forum is that the RG7X2X series pretty much beats any Ibanez sevenstring that isn't MIJ or Prestige. So I'd definitely go with the RG7620.



No question at all, especially if the RG is in good condition.


----------



## tdk24

I wasn't sure where the S7420 was made.


----------



## Dropsonic

tdk24 said:


> I wasn't sure where the S7420 was made.



According to the Ibanez Wiki, if the S7420 was made in 2010 and onwards, it's made in Indonesia. The older version was made in Japan. 

You should go with the RG7620 in my opinion, especially if the S7420 is an Indonesian one.


----------



## JazzyKhan247

hi i am new here and my opinion is The neck has a slightly rounder and more comfortable profile


----------



## Dropsonic

Ibanez K7 vs RG1527?


----------



## Doulton

Hi, I'm fairly new here and I would like some advice on which sevenstring to buy. 
Ibanez RG7321, I intend to mod this in the future if I buy it. 
or
Ibanez RGD7421, pickup swap very possible if bought. I like the 26.5 scale on it as well.
or 
Agile septor pro 727. The one pictured in the link Agile Septor Pro 727 MN Tribal Red - RondoMusic.com


----------



## zilla

Just came back from the store where i tried a bunch of schecters and ltds.

Ltd h-1007 as of right now if i would buy a 7 it would be this one.

Ibanez 7420 (used to own one but sold it), Rgd7421, rg7321 didn't like the necks on any of them, plus the pu switch on the rdg was in the way

Schecter. Wanted to try a blackjack sls c7 but they didn't have one. Tried a Hellraiser C7 but didn't like it as much as the h1007. Will the blackjack be the same?

How would the h1007 compare to a carvin dc700? I've only played a carvin once and it was when i was on a business trip and there happened to be a ct24 at the guitar centre near my hotel. It felt very comfortable.

Are there any other models out there that i should look at that are in the same price range?

Thanks.


----------



## sear

zilla said:


> How would the h1007 compare to a carvin dc700? I've only played a carvin once and it was when i was on a business trip and there happened to be a ct24 at the guitar centre near my hotel. It felt very comfortable.
> 
> Are there any other models out there that i should look at that are in the same price range?


It's the difference between getting a good-quality production guitar, and a guitar built to your specs, plus with better grades of wood, far better finishes, quality control about as high as it gets, etc. There really isn't a comparison. Normally this is where I'd pose the "is it worth $1000 more?" question except that the Carvin is basically the same price plus shipping.


----------



## zilla

That's not really true. You get a basic dc700 for $900 now. I just priced one going for basic options and no exotic woods and it landed me at $1150.

What is the neck like on the dc700?


----------



## nilenecrophagist

Ibanez xpt707fx vs bc rich stealth Marc rizzo

To make matters worse I'm not sure whether I want a floyd or a fixed bridge, or Emgs or DiMarzio dactivators


----------



## MGasparotto

SX Ursa 2 MN 6 3TS 6 String Bass vs Brice Defiant 6 Nat Bubinga

I'm deciding I want to learn to play a 6 string bass now but I'm not entirely sure which would be better for me. I've never played a 6 in my life before. Price is entirely not an issue for me but I don't want to just buy the more expensive hoping it suits me. I'm buying it mostly just for playing my own stuff but learning some Primus and Karnivool would be nice. Any suggestions/info about the basses?


----------



## TraitorsEyes

JP7 vs JPXI-7 vs Carvin DC700

I love my RGD but the scale length is killing my right arm when I play standing. I'm looking for a high quality 25.5" scale 7 string. I like my action super low and I play weedly weedly metalcore and ambient tapping-chord-y stuff. 

My guitar experience:
RG7321, Loomis NT, S7320, RG7421, RGD2127z

Loved my RG7321 playability, I totally regret selling it. 

The Loomis sounded great but the neck size wasn't optimal for my hands. 

The RGD2127z is amazing but the scale length affects how its positioned when I play standing and it's causing some pain in my right arm. 

I didn't have any trouble moving from the 15.7" radius (400 mm RG7321) to 16.93" (430mm RGD2127z). The jump to 20" of the JPXI-7 does seem intimidating though. 


Another contender is the Carvin. Playing with the guitar builder, the builds I've created have a slightly cheaper price compared to the JPs (which also includes the obligatory pickup upgrade). The only bonus really is the awesome quilt maple or white/white finish though I could live with the EBMM matte black or onyx finish. 

Carvin pros:
-Hardtail bridge
-slightly cheaper price including pup upgrade
-preferred finish

Cons:
-build time
-neck size (?)
-14" or 20" radius 


JP7/JPXI 7 pros:
-lots of tonal options
-good resale value

Cons:
-intimidating jump to 20" radius for JPXI 7
-price (though I can get a decent deal for both)
-matte black finish fading on the JP7, onyx finish
-trem (that I would block)

JP7: meh to the matte black finish but the neck radius is familiar ground
JPXI 7: slight meh to the onyx finish, but if the 20" radius isn't a jarring change, I think this is the best choice.
Carvin: slightly cheaper with the actual finish options I like, but I'm not sure about the neck size.

Any thoughts/opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Lookin to buy a nice, cost-effective 6 string Ibanez (come across a need for a guitar to tune down a whole step)

Ibanez XPT700 v. RG3XXV v. 370dx


xpt700 seems like it would be great with the D-Activators and all but it looks ridiculous (well, it would on me)

3xxv is my next choice (looks super pretty, too) but I'm not entirely too sure about the Air-Norton. I like the Blaze and the PAF Pros, and stuff on the higher output side. And I don't really have much ability to change it.

370dx would be neat, I could slap a PAF Pro in it but it's really a 'last resort' sorta thing if the xiphs and rg3 don't work out for whatever reason.


----------



## soliloquy

what wins?
the LTD ec407






or the ibanez ARZ307







similarities:
singlecut
7 string
TOM bridge
24 frets
Price. about the same for both of them

difference:
pickups
fret access (ibanez is a neckthru/set-thru)
light weight (though a thin body, the ibanez is lighter)
scale (the ibanez has a smaller scale by .5'. its the same scale as my carvin...)
color. dont care much for black guitars, but i'd be changing the bridge and pickups and stuff to a different color

dont really like emgs much (the 85 for neck is awesome, the 81 kills my ears)
the setneck for the LTD deters from neck access
the taller the frets, the better

if i do get one, it would be my first 7 stringer



or, suggest me something else with a wider 7 string nut! budget below 1300. the wider the nut, the better for me. the thinner the neck, the better for me too.


----------



## abandonist

I've always found LTD guitars highly playable. Especially for the price.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

Ibanez RG7320 or Ibanez Apex2?

Hardtail vs. trem doesn't matter for me, I enjoy playing both


----------



## whatupitsjoe

trying to chose between an Ibanez S5470 Prestige in Transparent Black Sunburst or a Mayones Setius Pro 6.

Trouble is, nowhere to try out a Mayones and the one U.S. dealer doesn't accept returns. How do their necks compare to Ibanez/ESP/Jackson in regards to feel? 

Also if Ibanez, how would you compare the quality of the Premium S970W to the prestige? If its not much better...maybe its not worth spending the extra cash for the prestige. The 970W's finish is beautiful, though i think i'd have preferred a maple neck to break up all the brown.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

soliloquy said:


> what wins?
> the LTD ec407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the ibanez ARZ307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> similarities:
> singlecut
> 7 string
> TOM bridge
> 24 frets
> Price. about the same for both of them
> 
> difference:
> pickups
> fret access (ibanez is a neckthru/set-thru)
> light weight (though a thin body, the ibanez is lighter)
> scale (the ibanez has a smaller scale by .5'. its the same scale as my carvin...)
> color. dont care much for black guitars, but i'd be changing the bridge and pickups and stuff to a different color
> 
> dont really like emgs much (the 85 for neck is awesome, the 81 kills my ears)
> the setneck for the LTD deters from neck access
> the taller the frets, the better
> 
> if i do get one, it would be my first 7 stringer
> 
> 
> 
> or, suggest me something else with a wider 7 string nut! budget below 1300. the wider the nut, the better for me. the thinner the neck, the better for me too.



I can't speak on behalf of the 7 strings, but i bought the ARZ800 last year and i think id have preferred an LTD instead. LTD has a thinner neck. The Ibby is a bit more Les Paul feeling IMO. Im tempted to trade the ARZ in every day for those newer PRS SE 24's. Also the LTD build quality is probably a tad bit better. My Ibby came with a dead 12th fret high E string and a nick in the paint on the neck.


----------



## Dropsonic

whatupitsjoe said:


> trying to chose between an Ibanez S5470 Prestige in Transparent Black Sunburst or a Mayones Setius Pro 6.
> 
> Trouble is, nowhere to try out a Mayones and the one U.S. dealer doesn't accept returns. How do their necks compare to Ibanez/ESP/Jackson in regards to feel?
> 
> Also if Ibanez, how would you compare the quality of the Premium S970W to the prestige? If its not much better...maybe its not worth spending the extra cash for the prestige. The 970W's finish is beautiful, though i think i'd have preferred a maple neck to break up all the brown.



I have a 970W Premium S, and the general consensus seems to be that they're a bit below the Prestige series quality wise. However, the guitar is pretty damn awesome and plays rather well. 
In terms of how it compares to a prestige, I'd rather play my Premium S than my brothers RGA 121 Prestige. I think it all comes down to taste. 

You should definitely try before you buy though. Also, when it comes to a Prestige S VS. a Mayones Setius, I'd definitely pick the Setius. They have a reputation for being simply awesome guitars.

You should also check for some used guitars in your area. You can get pretty darn sweet deals sometimes.
Good luck!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ibanez K-7 or an Ibanez RG827QMZ Premium 

Both are the same price. K-7 is second hand but looks to be in great condition and the Premium is obviously new.


----------



## Dropsonic

drawnacrol said:


> Ibanez K-7 or an Ibanez RG827QMZ Premium
> 
> Both are the same price. K-7 is second hand but looks to be in great condition and the Premium is obviously new.



I'd definitely go for the K-7. MIJ, good PUP's and the legacy those guitars carry. It all of course depends on the condition, but if it appears to be good, then I'd say go for it.


----------



## alias7

In terms of quality playability electronics and acoustics, I 'm gonna switch the pickups whatever the choice for some BKPs and their sound is so much related with the wood of the guitar. I have heard some bad things for the rc7x though..


----------



## sacredl

*Ibanez RGD2127z vs ESP/LTD BS-7

*Ibanez pros

- made in Japan
- longer scale length (kinda helps at shredding on higher frets)

Ibanez cons:

- Edge Zero trem 
- custom pickups in a guitar for 1300&#8364; (sigh)

LTD's pros:

- Crunch lab/Liquifire combo
- Floyd Rose 1000 trem
- a bit cheaper

LTD's cons:

- made in Korea
- shorter scale length

Mostly, I'm a progressive/neoclassical/power guy (say Stephan Forte or all that scandinavian prog/power metal) rather than djent/math. The guitar I'm looking for must have a floating bridge and passive pickups. At first, I was totally into BS-7 model but then I checked Ibanez guitar and RGD2127z is almost at the same price. The main turn-off for LTD is it's made in Korea and I've heard some stories about their quality (or am I wrong?), while Ibanez is made by J. Craft. However, Edge Zero really sucks compared to Edge Pro or OFR. And I'm not sure about those pickups.

Help, please?


----------



## zilla

I have 2 min guitars: early 2000 rg550 and an evh Wolfgang special.

I also have 4made in Korea guitars: 3 different prs se models (torero, se245, and mike musok baritone) and a schecter blackjack sls c7 which.i know is made in the same factory as the ltds.

Point being, the quality of my mik guitars meets (and frequently beats) my mij guitars and other mij and us made guitars.


----------



## sacredl

That's what I was looking for. And props for an rg550. Bought one 2 months (early 2000 as well) ago and that's one of the best axes I've ever played .


----------



## jonajon91

One for the bassists out there.
I'm off to bass direct some point next week to try these bad boys!

1#
Yamaha - TRB 1006J, Caramel - black - £659
link






2#
Yamaha - TRB 1006J, Caramel - orange - £689
link





3#
MTD - KZ 6 - Natural - £850
link





4#
Marleaux - Consat Custom 6 - £1500
link





5#
Clover - Avenger.6 - £1699
link





6#
Spector Euro 6 LX EX TW Poplar Burl Top - £1799
link






Cheers


----------



## Chronic-Headache

I got a bass dilemma too. A few 5 strings here

Ibanez SR505
Ibanez SR405QR

I'm not done looking yet, but I've always liked ibanezs, but don't know which brands are best known for their basses. I'm into metal with a little electronica here and there too.


----------



## Toxic Dover

Here's one. Used JP6 or find a nice used RGA121 and upgrade the pickups?


----------



## Dropsonic

Toxic Dover said:


> Here's one. Used JP6 or find a nice used RGA121 and upgrade the pickups?



Depends mostly on the price, but I'd go for the JP6. The RGA 121 is a great guitar, and definitely one of my favorite Ibanez 6 stringers, but the JP6 should be the more solid choice.


----------



## Toxic Dover

Dropsonic said:


> Depends mostly on the price, but I'd go for the JP6. The RGA 121 is a great guitar, and definitely one of my favorite Ibanez 6 stringers, but the JP6 should be the more solid choice.


 
The JPs are very nice guitars... The local GC here has had a pearl blue JP6 hanging in the used section for about a month now and it's taunting me, lol. They want $1449 for it, though... It does have a piezo(sp?) system on it, but it's not a BFR model. Think that sounds about correct price wise, or is it a bit high?


----------



## stevexc

Chronic-Headache said:


> I got a bass dilemma too. A few 5 strings here
> 
> Ibanez SR505
> Ibanez SR405QR
> 
> I'm not done looking yet, but I've always liked ibanezs, but don't know which brands are best known for their basses. I'm into metal with a little electronica here and there too.



I picked up the SR505 a few years ago, it's an awesome bass. I like the pickups on the 505 better, but they are actives so if that's a hassle you may be better off with the 405 - but you may need to swap those out for better passives anyways.

They both play very similarly, though. Ibanez is usually my first choice for metal basses, very light and fast.




Unrelated, I'm looking for my first seven and I'm stuck between these two:

Ibanez SR827Z
Jackson SLATZMGQ3-7 Soloist

Sorry if the links don't work. The Jackson is negligibly more, about $50, but it's got a Floyd (which I could eventually swap out for an Original, I think) and EMGs - however, I haven't played a Jackson in a long time and the few Dinkys I've played felt too chunky to me. I've played a very similar Ibanez though so I know roughly how that feels, and it feels good - the only issue is I'd end up wanting to swap the pups and I've heard mixed reviews on the Edge-Zero.

How do the necks compare? I can't seem to find hard and fast measurements for the Jackson, aside from the nut, 12th fret thickness, and radius - but it seems relatively similar, multiradius aside. Also, how does the Edge-Zero II-7 compare to the FR Special?

I would just pick them both up and try them out, but nowhere around me has the Jackson in stock - plus I'm sure I'd miss some differences you guys may have noticed.


----------



## Orsinium

Looking to get a backup 7 to accompany my eight string with D'activators.
My two choices are a Sterling JP70 or PRS SE 7

PRS SE 7 opinions:
+Love the finish
+Like speed knobs and look of PRS
+Hard tail could be nice would be easy for putting on new strings
+Mahogany w/ flamed maple top
- 25in scale length
- I know nothing about the pickups
- Cost a bit more than Sterling JP70 around 700

Sterling JP70
+ I have always wanted a musicman guitar but have never had the money
+ I love john petrucci
+ Fender style trem
+ Finish also looks great I am partial to the green
+ Cheaper than PRS being around 600
- Doesn't come with Dimarzio's
- Apparently guitarcenter will only have it in black (tired of black guitars)
- I have never played a Sterling and I know nothing about the quality

Right now I am just wondering do I want to use a tremolo and do I want a bolt on or set neck. Also if the Sterling pickups end up being not the great I could swap in JP ones without it costing much more than the PRS.


----------



## Orsinium

stevexc said:


> Unrelated, I'm looking for my first seven and I'm stuck between these two:
> 
> Ibanez SR827Z
> Jackson SLATZMGQ3-7 Soloist
> 
> Sorry if the links don't work. The Jackson is negligibly more, about $50, but it's got a Floyd (which I could eventually swap out for an Original, I think) and EMGs - however, I haven't played a Jackson in a long time and the few Dinkys I've played felt too chunky to me. I've played a very similar Ibanez though so I know roughly how that feels, and it feels good - the only issue is I'd end up wanting to swap the pups and I've heard mixed reviews on the Edge-Zero.
> 
> How do the necks compare? I can't seem to find hard and fast measurements for the Jackson, aside from the nut, 12th fret thickness, and radius - but it seems relatively similar, multiradius aside. Also, how does the Edge-Zero II-7 compare to the FR Special?
> 
> I would just pick them both up and try them out, but nowhere around me has the Jackson in stock - plus I'm sure I'd miss some differences you guys may have noticed.



I say if you would end up changing the pickups out of the jackson just go with the Ibanez then (I am assuming you would be swapping in passive pickups) I have played a couple Ibby prestiges and a Jackson soloist I say the Ibanez is much better imho, then again that was a prestige not premium. I like my edge zero on my s7 and I personally hate the original floyd because of the string locking being on the back of the bridge instead of the front.


----------



## EricSVT18

LTD AW-7 vs Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7. I've heard great things about both guitars. I play in drop A but mostly drop G#. The aw-7 is 25.5" scale and the c-7 is 26.5" so I think that would probably be a bit better for drop G#. They both look so good. The satin black with the binding on the schecter looks too damn good in my opinion.

Opinions?


----------



## zilla

i don;t know about drop G#, but i would go with the LTD.

I think for the price, you should be comparing the Blackjack SLS C-7 to the LTD.

I have learned to hate having a TOM bridge.. the strings between the TOM bridge and the body need to be dampened otherwise they will resonate. I much prefer the fixed bridge style like the AW-7

If the neck profile on the AW-7 is the same as the LTD H-1007, then it's virtually identical to the blackjack SLS c-7, which is super comfortable.


----------



## EricSVT18

What attracted me to the schecter was the 26.5" scale, the LTDs don't have that. I've always been an ESP guy. My current 7 string is a ibanez rg7321. Not a bad first 7 but I'm use to higher quality guitars.


----------



## Ralyks

Ok, so with my tax return, I want to get at least one new toy for myself (since the rest will go towards savings, credit card, and rent). So here we go;

Ibanez RG3XXV Laser Blue, $700 (Plays awesome, I want a 6 string to keep in Standard D/Drop C, awesome neck, REAL DiMarzios already installed, only work I would do is block the trem)
vs.
Ibanez RG8 Black, $400 (Because, well, I want to get an 8 string dammit haha. For that price, I imagine it would be a fun project to customize, as well as adjust to 8 strings)
vs.
Carvin DC747 used, $600 (Not sure how long this offer will last, but the price is right, and I would like a 7 string to keep tuned down half step/Drop Ab)


----------



## Sephael

Tax time and I'm looking for a new guitar, thinking either a Ibanez S570DXQM or a B.C. Rich Mockingbird ST or STQ. 
Like the look of the mockingbird, and the versatility is nice; none of my other 6s have a trem and I don't use the one on my seven much, actually prefer the feel of hard tails over Floyd but as I said versatility is a selling feature on this one. 

Ibby's are appealing too, but I don't want it just because of the name.


----------



## Zerox8610

Jackson Soloist SLATXMG3-7
or
LTD H1007FR

Thoughts??


----------



## Crabface

Hey guys.
Gonna use this for prog-rock/metal and they're all gonna have similar specs. Which should I go for?
I'm leaning towards a 7-string version of the mayones as its exactly the specs that I want but it's twice the price of the carvin and I can't pay in installments. I haven't really looked into skerveson.

Basics = Maple Neck Thru w/ Swamp Ash Wings and a Claro Walnut top.
Tung Oil finish, Bare Knuckle Blackhawks.
If its a Mayones or skerveson I'm gonna go for the Hannes Bridge and if if its Carvin or Skerveson I'm gonna get SS frets.


----------



## Francis978

Carvin Fatboy H2 Allan holdsworth signature or the HH2 Allan holdsworth signature headless guitar? 

More then likely it would be tuned to drop B, and the biggest thing to me is could I do that easily to a headless? Alter tunings I mean. That is kind of the deal breaker here.


----------



## ayaotd

(POSTED IN WRONG THREAD SORRY) I am posting this for a friend. 

I have my guitar tuned in drop A right now to keep it safe from neck warping but I really like drop B tuning, Drop A is too low for what I'm doing and i want to go back to B safely but I think the strings I have are way too thick.


I read somewhere about the whole deal of not being able to achieve perfect intonation on this scale of guitar for the low A.
How true can I get the intonation for the B string?


These are the strings I have on the guitar. I would be willing to compensate for the string pressure by making other strings much lighter and I've assigned order of preference for the strings I care most about keeping the current gauge of string. 1 being important, 6 being least. 


6 Db- 0.012 
4 G#- 0.016
2 E- 0.032
3 B- 0.036 (One of these two strings is the second biggest/a string for light gauge)
5 F#- 0.042
1 B- 0.080 (I know this is retarded but it sounds amazing and I would be willing to compensate for its pressure on the guitar by using lighter strings elsewhere)


The guitar is a 24.75 scale. The guitar is a Epiphone Wilshire Pro


----------



## hairychris

^ Not sure how intonation will go but assuming you can get the strings through the various holes, etc, you won't break anything.


----------



## Kinzoku

Been thinking a long time about which on of these guitars i should get and thought i would ask you guys for your opinions 
It's between these 2 guitars:
Schecter Hellraiser C7 FR
Hellraiser C-7 FR - Schecter Guitar Research

and

Dean Rusty Cooley 7x
Dean Rusty Cooley Signature RC7X 7 String Electric Guitar - Color Options


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Kinzoku said:


> Been thinking a long time about which on of these guitars i should get and thought i would ask you guys for your opinions
> It's between these 2 guitars:
> Schecter Hellraiser C7 FR
> Hellraiser C-7 FR - Schecter Guitar Research
> 
> and
> 
> Dean Rusty Cooley 7x
> Dean Rusty Cooley Signature RC7X 7 String Electric Guitar - Color Options



I'd trust the Schecter more than I would the Dean's quality.


----------



## silent suicide

Schecter Blackjack ATX C8 vs RG8?
I have a good 2e hand deal for the Schecter, that's why I am asking..


----------



## Counterspell

Hey guys, I have been searching and I found some info, but still having a hard time deciding between 

Ibanez rgd2127 or finding a used jp7.

I know the jp quality wise is preferred, but I keep leaning towards the Ibby mainly due to the extra scale length to help for my drop G tuning, and also I love trem abuse lol. Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## Kinzoku

Been thinking quite much about which on of these i should get, both have thin necks which i really prefer but what is the main difference between these 2 guitars really?
Schecter SLS C-7
Blackjack SLS C-7 - Schecter Guitar Research
and the Ibanez RGIR27FE guitar?
Electric Guitars - RGIR27FE | Ibanez guitars

Please give me some insight


----------



## Matthew

Used RG7620 MIJ with some decent paint chipping(images included) on the edges for $375
VS
New SBMM JP70

Are MIJ 7620s so reliable that I shouldn't be worrying about some pain chipping?


----------



## LUNDY

Hey all. I've been lurking for a few months (just signed up recently). I wanna get into the 8 string scene. Probably would be tuning in F# or drop E. I like passive pickups and I've been looking mostly into Ibanez and Agile 8 strings both 27 inch scale. As I'm new to 8 string I wanna be around that $1000 mark. I own an Ibanez 6 string and I really like the slim neck and slim body as it's a slim series.

Mostly I've been looking at these S8 Septor.

I think what I would really like would be an RG2228A, but dropping 2k+ on a guitar without having any experience doesn't seem wise.

Anyways. Thoughts on those guitars, Agile and Ibanez 8 strings in general or any other suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## lawizeg

silent suicide said:


> Schecter Blackjack ATX C8 vs RG8?
> I have a good 2e hand deal for the Schecter, that's why I am asking..



I think the Schecter for sure.


----------



## Furtive Glance

MStriewski said:


> Used RG7620 MIJ with some decent paint chipping(images included) on the edges for $375
> VS
> New SBMM JP70
> 
> Are MIJ 7620s so reliable that I shouldn't be worrying about some pain chipping?



As a mega-huge JP fanboy... I say the 7620 

The 7620 is just a workhorse and I think reselling it would be easier too. Paint chips, to me, are completely "overlookable". It's not like there's severe stress cracking or anything in the neck pocket.


----------



## rjnix_0329

Hey guys! Been trying to decide on a new 7 and I'm having a tough time. I'm looking at either an Agile Septor 727 or an Ibanez RGD7421. Either way I am thinking of swapping in a CL/LF combo. Does anyone have much experience with either guitar?


----------



## lemonlust

Schecter Omen 8 vs Ibanez RG8BK


----------



## break

For 'experimentation' to see if 7 string is right for me... so wanting to keep $$$ as low as possible (I have my Schecter SLS, ATX, and LTD MH400 for my quality guitars).

Tossing up between the LTD M-17 and the Schecter SGR C-7

M-17 seems like a logical choice because the 25.5 scale should be easier for me to transition to (seeing all my guitars are 25.5), but I'm not sure what the quality is like between both (yes, both will be cheap and nasty... but which is the least cheap and nasty)... however all the YouTube clips seem to give me the impression that the tone of the SGR is a little nicer.

Intention is to run Bb tuning, so nothing too zany. 

Thoughts?


----------



## EricSVT18

Right now I have a rg7321 and I'm deciding between a used LTD MH417 in perfect condition used for $350 and a new RGD7421 for $600. I play mainly in drop A and G#....considering the price of both, would it really be THAT Much better to go for the RGD??

I could also have a used Schecter SLS C-7 for $350. The bridge pup(blackouts) stopped working so he put the neck pup in the bridge. 

Help me decide please!
Used MH417 $350
New RGD $600
Used SLS C-7 $350


----------



## MrSleepwalker

EricSVT18 said:


> Right now I have a rg7321 and I'm deciding between a used LTD MH417 in perfect condition used for $350 and a new RGD7421 for $600. I play mainly in drop A and G#....considering the price of both, would it really be THAT Much better to go for the RGD??
> 
> I could also have a used Schecter SLS C-7 for $350. The bridge pup(blackouts) stopped working so he put the neck pup in the bridge.
> 
> Help me decide please!
> Used MH417 $350
> New RGD $600
> Used SLS C-7 $350



They all are kind of the same 
I'd recommend you to save the money and buy then a Carvin or a J-Ibby, or you can buy an RGD and swap pickups for Dimarzio or BKP, because the stock ones really suck


----------



## AS32

I'm trying to decide between the following guitars, all of which are in about the same price range: 

Carvin DC700
Agile Septor Pro 727 EB EMG / Interceptor Pro 727 EB EMG
Schecter Damien Elite-7 FR
Ibanez RGIR27E

Quick question about the Agiles too: Is there any reason why the price differences between the different models don't seem to make much sense? I've been looking through the 7-string models on the rondomusic website and sometimes the same model with a floyd rose is less expensive than one with it... Am I missing something, since all of the specs besides this seem to look the same?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Sukuth

Hello,

I'm pretty much new to the sevenstring guitars, been playing 6-string until now. However I'm going to get my first sevenstring in a month or two and somehow by browsing the net I kind of think I am going to try a Jackson. I think I found two guitars which I think might do the trick but now I can't decide, so any help from you guys would be really appreciated. It's either SLATTXMG3-7 Soloist or DKA7. My band plays some heavier guitars, but not too "brutal" (maybe stuff like KoRn, Limp Bizkit etc.). And my gear is Engl Thunder 50 with an Engl reprobox. Thanks for any reply.


----------



## Pat_tct

Hi Guys,

so as soon as my tax return hits my bank account I´m going to pull the trigger on one of those 2 mentioned guitars.

First there were like 6 different models I was looking into and I have reduced it down to these 2.
Both are within my budget (around 500) and have the basic specs I wanted.

Both have:
Neck-Through-Contruction 
Hardtail (TOM) bridge 
Gloss finished neck  could make it matte by using some 0000 steel wool right?


SLXT:
pro - passive pickups (going to replace them with lace Deathbuckers) / routing
pro - only 450 new so there is still some money left fore the new pups

con - gloss black finish
con - sharkfin inlays aren't my faves

MH-350NT:
pro - nicer finish
pro - nicer inlays

con - active PU's and routing (would replace them with laces too)
con - a little over my budget (could buy a b-stock for around 550)


what would you guys go for in terms of quality/playability?
Anyone have experience with those models / similar models of that brands in this price range.


----------



## katsusand

I'm trying to decide bethween 3 pickups(bridge) for my Ibanez RG7420

Dimarzio Crunch Lab
Dimarzio D-SONIC
Saymour Duncan Distortion
Saymour Dancan Nazg&#365;l

Which is the best for Djent and Metalcore??


----------



## AuraCascade

Hey everybody,
I'm seriously considering getting my 1st 7-string, but I'm left handed so the market seems pretty small. I've done a fair amount of searching and the 3 I'm thinking about are: 
Dean - RC7X Rusty Cooley Signature "Wraith" 
Schecter - JLV7 FR Jeff Loomis Signature
Agile - Interceptor Pro 727

ANY advice/feedback/first-hand experience for any of these would be greatly, greatly appreciated. 
Also, I'm most-likely going to have to order it online, so if anyone has any thoughts on any of that shipping/delivery jazz, your opinions are welcome!
Also also, if anyone has any other suggestions or ideas for me, feel free to let me know!! Thanks!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

katsusand said:


> I'm trying to decide bethween 3 pickups(bridge) for my Ibanez RG7420&#8230;
> 
> Dimarzio Crunch Lab
> Dimarzio D-SONIC
> Saymour Duncan Distortion
> Saymour Dancan Nazg&#365;l
> 
> Which is the best for Djent and Metalcore??



Dimarzio D-Activator, I've got one in one of my guitars and it does djent and metalcore for days. I've also got a Duncan Distortion, but don't really like it as much since it's got a fizzier top end and a more boomy low end than I'd like. Crunch Lab would work as well if you want a slightly fatter sound.



AuraCascade said:


> Hey everybody,
> I'm seriously considering getting my 1st 7-string, but I'm left handed so the market seems pretty small. I've done a fair amount of searching and the 3 I'm thinking about are:
> Dean - RC7X Rusty Cooley Signature "Wraith"
> Schecter - JLV7 FR Jeff Loomis Signature
> Agile - Interceptor Pro 727
> 
> ANY advice/feedback/first-hand experience for any of these would be greatly, greatly appreciated.
> Also, I'm most-likely going to have to order it online, so if anyone has any thoughts on any of that shipping/delivery jazz, your opinions are welcome!
> Also also, if anyone has any other suggestions or ideas for me, feel free to let me know!! Thanks!



The Schecter would probably be your best bet out of those three since Agile's sort of known for hit-or-miss QC and you can't return a bad one outside of the US IIRC. I don't really like Dean so I'm kinda biased, but the Schecter will be a good starting point. I'm not sure about the availability of left handed versions of their SLS or Blackjack series, but those would be worth looking at as well.


----------



## AuraCascade

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> The Schecter would probably be your best bet out of those three since Agile's sort of known for hit-or-miss QC and you can't return a bad one outside of the US IIRC. I don't really like Dean so I'm kinda biased, but the Schecter will be a good starting point. I'm not sure about the availability of left handed versions of their SLS or Blackjack series, but those would be worth looking at as well.



Thanks for the suggestions! There is a left-handed Blackjack ATX, I must've missed it aha. The JLV and the ATX are fairly similar except the JLV has an Ash body, Maple neck/fingerboard with EMG 707s, and the ATX has a Rosewood body/neck, Ebony fingerboard with Seymour Duncan Blackouts. 
Would you recommend one over the other?


----------



## LIPCoelhoq

Which of these pickups set would work the best for Progressive Death/thrash (Keith Merrow, The Faceless, Revocation styles, with some clean acoustic Opeth vibe parts)? 
the guitar is a 7string swamp ash body, bolt on 5pcs maple/mahogany, ebony fretboard, 26,5 and OFR bridge.

Bareknuckle black hawks 7 set
Dimarzio Crunch Lab (bridge)+liquidfire (neck)
Dimarzio D-activators set
SD Nazgul (bridge) and SD Sentient (neck)
(no EMG please...)

thank you in advance


----------



## daschy

I've had my RG7321 for a couple years now, but as I move away from bedroom shredding and more to playing/recording with others, I find that the 7321 is just not sounding good enough for my purposes. So, these are my options:

-Get new pups in the 7321 (I'm thinking Dimarzios)
-Get a Schecter Omen 7 Active or something in that price range, as whatever I do can't be too expensive, and this seems to be one of the best, if not the best in its price range
-Anything else someone might recommend here


----------



## focusbob

Jackson DKA7 VS ESP SCT-607b

GO!


----------



## JayDay22

ESP LTD H-1007 vs. MH-417 vs. ZH-7.
They are all pretty similar guitars but each have their pros and cons. I prefer matte to gloss; I prefer active emgs to passive dimarzios, but thats mostly because I haven't tried many passive pickups besides stock ibanezs which aren't any good in my opinion. I also prefer locking tuners. All of my previous guitars have had a rosewood fretboard, so I'm not familiar with the tone differences that ebony may give. I can't try any out since none are in stock close to where I'm at. Thanks.


----------



## kchay

daschy said:


> I've had my RG7321 for a couple years now, but as I move away from bedroom shredding and more to playing/recording with others, I find that the 7321 is just not sounding good enough for my purposes. So, these are my options:
> 
> -Get new pups in the 7321 (I'm thinking Dimarzios)
> -Get a Schecter Omen 7 Active or something in that price range, as whatever I do can't be too expensive, and this seems to be one of the best, if not the best in its price range
> -Anything else someone might recommend here



I'd upgrade the pups/other bits you need to swap.
But, I'm biased and a fanboy of Ibanezes.
You'll probably save quite a bit and it could go towards getting REALLY good pups.


----------



## daschy

kchay said:


> I'd upgrade the pups/other bits you need to swap.
> But, I'm biased and a fanboy of Ibanezes.
> You'll probably save quite a bit and it could go towards getting REALLY good pups.



I'm also a biased Ibanez guy and I hated Schecters for a long time, but after hearing what they can do, I'm not too choosey. 

That said, I think I'll go with tons of modifications to the 7321, I'm pretty inspired by everything I've seen the ss.org folks do with this guitar. Thanks for the help!


----------



## kchay

daschy said:


> I'm also a biased Ibanez guy and I hated Schecters for a long time, but after hearing what they can do, I'm not too choosey.
> 
> That said, I think I'll go with tons of modifications to the 7321, I'm pretty inspired by everything I've seen the ss.org folks do with this guitar. Thanks for the help!



Totally know what you mean. I'm starting to consider them 
But you've got a perfectly good guitar, so I'd just modify that 
Glad to help haha


----------



## DeathPaupiette

Hi guys !
Dilemma to choose my first 7 (I want a 26"+ scale length, maple/Ebony FB, passives if possible, fixed bridge):

--> Jackson DKA7 (78x ) Never tried it, but it looks so sexay (I'm in love with that maple FB), plus the passive pickups would change from my EMGXs on my 6. Also not that expensive, and a limited edition (good resale value ?)
--> Schecter Diamond C-7 Blackjack ATX (11xx ) Tried it a couple of times, love the white one, the ebony fretboard is just , but it's got Blackouts which sound good to me, but I'm looking for a really jazzy neck PU, and they're mostly passives. Expensive, and the neck is quite beefy (not a problem with my big hands)
--> Agile Intrepid (approx. 600 shipping to France and case included). Semi-custom, I love the looks you can get. Never tried it.

So yeah if you have any suggestions/advice, they're very welcome !! Thanks !


----------



## Grinnington

So I'm a first time poster and I'm fairly new to the forums and such so excuse me please if i am in the last bit dumb for asking this. I am torn between the Ibanez RG7420 and the RGD2127z. I like the shape of the RG better than the RGD, personally. I was just wondering what the differences in play-ability were. I have plans for the RG that I'd like to do, and i was wondering whether it was smarter than the one for the RGD which i will now explain:

RG:
-Get a new set of pickups. I'm set on the BKP Cold Sweat in the neck, but torn on the Nailbomb ceramic, blackhawk, and Aftermath for the bridge.
-I planned to get it swirled, or just a new paint job which is something I'd REALLY like to do. If I swirl it it'll be White, black, and red. If i just get a refinish, I'm thinking the Navy blue that the RG1527 comes in because i like blue 
RGD:
-Same choice in pickups, not really looking to modify anything looks wise except pickups.

I just want to know what will be better for my money, and what will play better. I'm leaning toward the RG because i have an RG 6 string that i absolutely love and would never give up, and I just want an opinion, thanks to anyone who replies!


----------



## JustMac

kchay said:


> I'd upgrade the pups/other bits you need to swap.
> But, I'm biased and a fanboy of Ibanezes.
> You'll probably save quite a bit and it could go towards getting REALLY good pups.


^ this, the 7321 p'ups are begging to be changed out with something more suitable, and I can tell you now, you literally won't believe the difference in sound. You can modify the crap out of that thing with new nut, bridge locking tuners etc. and you'll really be heading into the pro-player range,with change left over from the money you had intended to blow on a whole new guitar. And it's a workhorse of a thing too to boot.


----------



## Sugbaable

Ibanez RG8 vs Schecter Omen 8 vs Agile Septor 827

Just posting here to see, I know I already opened a thread


----------



## scheinma

Hey,

I've been trolling the forum for years and finally decided to join. I'm in the market for my first seven string and wanted to get your opinions on the options i'm considering or if you have any recommendation, I would greatly appreciate that is well.

Right now, the two options i'm seriously considering are the Ibanez UV70P(Vai Green Dot Re-Issue) or the PRS 7 SE.

I own an Ibanez S770PB and haven't been as happy with the quality as I was hoping. Some of the hardware has been giving me nothing but problems (neck pickup keeps coming loose) and the stock PU's are going in the trash next week (as soon as I get paid).
Don't get me wrong, I like my Ibby but i'm not a fanboy and would have zero issues parting with it. 

While I would love an original green dot, thats just not gonna happen and the UV70P seems like a good alternative for someone who may not love the feeling of a 7 string and doesn't want to invest too much. As well, it looks plain badass and the blaze pickups are solid.

I don't know a whole lot about the PRS 7 other than watching a few videos and reading a few articles which isn't enough for me to go off of.

I play tons of different styles of music and want something that can give me great clean tones as well as get decent "djent" tone.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Mixonlol

I'm also a new guy here apart from lurking a few times in the past.
I'm actually a bassist but I got this sudden urge to buy a guitar about 2 weeks ago, just to mess around with and what not. And no, I do not have thousands of dollars to spend on a guitar so no American ones for me.

My budget is around 400 doll-hairs and I got a few guitars I've been looking into but I really have no access to them here in cold, dark Finland. So I've been eyeballing Parker PDF60 and SBMM SUB SL-AX3. After some googling I noticed a few forum posts regarding the Parker saying how poor the neck and the frets were but in YouTube review, nothing like that was mentioned. And the thing with the AX3 is that I don't know what the neck is like but I've heard the pickups aren't _that_ great. I've read that it's a bit thicker than a Fender C-neck which I like (just like my Spector's thin neck).

Guess I'll list the pros and cons here:
Parker:
+Shape (especially the headstock)
+Colour
+Better pups
+Thin neck
-A little bit pricey
-Neck and fret quality (?)

Sterling:
+Shape (you guessed it, the headstock especially)
+Colour
+Cheaper
-No idea about the neck (should I buy it blindly or..?)
-Not so "metal" pups

So... care to help a newbie out? Other guitar recommendations (no Floyd Rose) from Thomann are also welcome. White ones especially, not the basic black except if it's matte. Fresh colours are nice too 

*E:* Also probably worth mentioning: thought I'd play some rock/metal stuff with it but also clean and more funky stuff as well.


----------



## Mixonlol

Okay, double-posting the TL;DR version with a little addition:

SBMM SUB AX3 vs Parker PDF60 vs Fender SQ Deluxe w/ Hot Rails
AX3: good looks and shape but bad pups. Parker: good looks, good pups (?) but no idea about the QC. Fender: awesome looks, a bit better pups than on normal Fenders but I'm a bit skeptical about Squiers.
I like prog metal but some clean and funky stuff as well.


----------



## taliababa

Has anyone played the EVH art series vs the striped series? I know the art series was made by Charvel and the striped series by Fender, I'm wondering if there's really that much difference to justify the $1000 price difference.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Debating here:

Schecter SLS Blackjack C-8 (28" scale, the new neck, dot inlays, Blackouts)

or

Ibanez Prestige RG2228 (27" scale, Prestige Ultra-8 neck, dot inlays, EMGs)


----------



## ducer

ESP Horison NT-7 vs ESP Horizon NT ?


----------



## dedsouth333

Ok. I figured I'd be better off posting here than starting a new thread. I'm looking to get a another 8 string and my options are pretty limited since I have a basically non-existant budget. 

My options are pretty much sell off some gear and get either an RGA8 or this Agile 8 string with Bareknuckle Pickup

or sell off pretty much everything I own (except for my 6 which isn't going anywhere and my 6505) and try to get an Agile Pendulum Pro 82527. 

I love my LTD 8 (except for the pickups but that's another issue entirely) but figure my tuning choice would greatly benefit from a longer scale (EAEadgbe) but also don't want to lose the punch or warmth from my high strings. This is where the idea of the Pendulum comes into play. I obviously can't afford an awesome custom from anywhere extremely reputable and with where I live nobody even carries 8 strings let alone multiscales. I have absolutely no way of putting my hands on one before I buy one. 

I mean I catch on pretty quickly with new concepts and such (hell I hadn't even touched a 7 in years before I got my 8 and fell right in with it) but as stated I have no way of knowing for sure how a multiscale will affect my playing.

Any help/ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Tl;Dr but please please please read it anyway


----------



## Takahashi

Hi everyone! Confused, new guy here who can't choose. 

I'm stuck between buying a Sterling JP signature or an Ibanez RG2670z. 

I'm really stuck on John Petrucci's guitar sound and tone and I've been into Dream Theater for quite a while now so I've been looking for something suited for that kind of music. I was looking around for a used EBMM JPX-6 but they're (or at least seem) way out of my current budget and that's why I was checking out the Sterling. I've been thinking that there might be a lot of work to be done to the Sterling before it played good, because that's what I've read on other forums and in reviews and what not. The Ibanez is second hand but in good shape ($917). 

I'll probably end up switching out the pickups (to a Crunch Lab + LiquiFire) no matter which one of them I get but I'm not sure which would be more worth buying.


----------



## CosmicMind

So, I just tried all of them and they sounded really great but I'm really having a hard time choosing which one to get first. I know I'll probably end up buying them all in the near future but right now I can only buy one. My currently favorite so far is the Eclipse then by the Ibanez. I just put in the 7-string Horizon because it'll be my first 7-stringer. I play mainly Metal-Rock Lead solos Intrumentals/Arranges. Any comment or suggestions will be gladly appreciated.


----------



## Valtiel

Hello everyone, 

I plan on buying a new 7 string in a few weeks and would like some advice. I'm left-handed, so my buying options are extremely limited. I've narrowed down my choices between an Agile Interceptor 727 and an Agile Hawker 727, but don't know which is likely to suit me more. I was hoping the people here who have experience with these two guitars could help me out. 

My main concern is the neck. Previously, I have owned two guitars. I had an Ibanez RG7321 (a normal, right-handed model; I had a brief stint where I tried learning to play "upside down"... it didn't work out too well). The guitar overall was okay, but I LOVED the neck. 

My second guitar was a lefty Schecter Omen Extreme 7. I didn't like the neck on that one so much. My hands aren't all that big, and the neck made it uncomfortable to play, especially compared to the Ibanez. 

I know that isn't a lot of information to go off of, but given what I told you are there any suggestions on which Agile I should go with? Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. I'm eager to get back into playing again, but I don't want to buy a guitar I'm not going to like. 

Thanks! 


Links:

Interceptor -
Agile Interceptor 727 RN CP Black Flame Left Handed - RondoMusic.com

Hawker - 
Agile Hawker 727 Black Flame Left - RondoMusic.com


----------



## oversteve

if you want a slim neck go for lefty Schecter Blackjack SLS, they are awesome, can't say anything about Agile though


----------



## Valtiel

oversteve said:


> if you want a slim neck go for lefty Schecter Blackjack SLS, they are awesome, can't say anything about Agile though



The Blackjacks look awesome but they're out of my price range unfortunately. I can spend like $500 max. That's why I was drawn to the Agiles. Thanks though, I'll definitely keep the Blackjack in mind for the future. 





You know, I wouldn't be in this dilemma if Ibanez made more than three of the damn lefty RG7321s. Or if I didn't need to spend all my money on college books back when they came out.


----------



## jonesjane

our a couple of wish instruments. I merely enjoy the actual K7rb, and also I love it, the actual mid gain decide on ups are excellent for several stules, and also if you want additional gain... squeeze in a material your pedal. the actual neck of the guitar is awesome, plus the conclude.... nom nom, the actual globule joining plus the glint violet, just like it. the much like the dull additional.


----------



## oversteve

Valtiel said:


> The Blackjacks look awesome but they're out of my price range unfortunately. I can spend like $500 max. That's why I was drawn to the Agiles. Thanks though, I'll definitely keep the Blackjack in mind for the future.


Not that slim as SLS but still a great Blackjack ATX for a lefty
Left Handed Schecter Diamond Series Blackjack 7 String with Case | eBay
of course the guy has zero feedback but considering paypal protection you can try if the price is right


----------



## Deborah

I'm planning to buy a guitar for my son. He wants to learn how to play the instrument. Any suggestions on what type of guitar I should buy?


----------



## ReznoERG

Ibanez RG1527M or Ibanez RG2027X or EBMM JP7?

The chances of me finding the Ibby's are really low but I'm trying to save my money right now anyways.


----------



## DaveyJones

Trying to decide if I ought to trade in my Schecter Omen 8 for an Ibanez RG8.

Advice?


----------



## youphie

Terribly sorry. I wrote in a wrong thread. Please, delete this reply.


----------



## youphie

I'm trying to remotely choose either Ibanez RGD 2127FX or PRS SE Custom 24 7.

I'm sure they're both decent quality instruments, and sound good (maybe PRS has more of its own character). Ibanez is definitely better for lower tunings (which I prefer to play in) than PRS, but what I'm concerned of is the comfortability of playing, i.e.:

1. Which one is heavier? Manufacturers don't specify this information on their website, so if anyone owns one, can you please tell the weight?

2. Is the neck of Ibanez heavier than its body? Additional load on the left hand can become a real problem.

3. Is it comfortable to play PRS in the last frets area? It looks very thick in the photos on their website.

Anyone who will have replied, thank you in advance.


----------



## Allealex

Ibanez 1527 with CL/LF or Schecter ATX C7?


----------



## night-walker

Hello everyone!

Looking to grab my first 7-string and could use some help from more experienced players. The options are all second handed:
- Ibañez RG7620 with emg 707tw (bridge) and emg-707 (neck), good condition- 550 &#8364; (760 $)
- Ibañez RGIR27fe (mint condition) - 400 &#8364; (550 $)
- Ibañez APEX2 (mint condition) - 450 &#8364; (620 $)
- Schecter Damien elite 7 fr (mint condition) - 400 &#8364; (550 $)

I will be playing a lot of melodic death metal, trash and progressive stuff. Besides tone considerations, my concern is the size of the neck and the overall guitar weight, i want to be confortable while playing (as anyone else). I have an average hand size (literally average, i checked the statistics ). Keep in mind that in general the guitars are more expensive in Europe than in the U.S, specially the Schecters! 

After these considerations, Which one do you think is THE option for me? On the other hand, which one would you grab? 

Thanks in advance, looking forward to your replies since 7-strings is a new world for me!! \m/
PS: english is not my native language so i hope i´m exposing this clearly


----------



## powerofze

Is there a build quality difference between LTD Deluxe guitars and their standard (something like a MH-350 vs MH-1000)? How does the build quality of LTD Deluxe compare with Ibanez Premiums?


----------



## feraledge

powerofze said:


> Is there a build quality difference between LTD Deluxe guitars and their standard (something like a MH-350 vs MH-1000)? How does the build quality of LTD Deluxe compare with Ibanez Premiums?



Yes. Build, wood, and component quality all go up by number range. MH 350 is the step before the Deluxe series. The hardware is a considerable step up between the two, but the 350-500 series are workhorse guitars that will get the job done. The only downside to the deluxe series is an excessive use of abalone. 
But they're not even made in the same factories. The lower end LTDs are made in China (as of a few years ago) and the Deluxe are made in Korea. Previously they were all made in Korea, then the lower end went to Indonesia and then to China. The Chinese guitars aren't horrible, but QC goes down. If you get an older Korean 350-500 series, it could beat out a current Deluxe. Early 2000s LTDs have amazing necks/fretboards/fretwork for the price point. 
Current Ibanez Premiums are made in Indonesia. They are a bit spotty. I've seen most of them as really solid guitars, but there have been some that I didn't mesh with at all. 

Almost universally I suggest getting used guitars over new because innovation has gone up, but build quality has gone down at the same price point. I'd take a used MIJ RG 550 over a new Premium any day. Or a used MH 400 over a new MH 1000.


----------



## powerofze

feraledge said:


> Yes. Build, wood, and component quality all go up by number range. MH 350 is the step before the Deluxe series. The hardware is a considerable step up between the two, but the 350-500 series are workhorse guitars that will get the job done. The only downside to the deluxe series is an excessive use of abalone.
> But they're not even made in the same factories. The lower end LTDs are made in China (as of a few years ago) and the Deluxe are made in Korea. Previously they were all made in Korea, then the lower end went to Indonesia and then to China. The Chinese guitars aren't horrible, but QC goes down. If you get an older Korean 350-500 series, it could beat out a current Deluxe. Early 2000s LTDs have amazing necks/fretboards/fretwork for the price point.
> Current Ibanez Premiums are made in Indonesia. They are a bit spotty. I've seen most of them as really solid guitars, but there have been some that I didn't mesh with at all.
> 
> Almost universally I suggest getting used guitars over new because innovation has gone up, but build quality has gone down at the same price point. I'd take a used MIJ RG 550 over a new Premium any day. Or a used MH 400 over a new MH 1000.


Hey man, thanks for the detailed reply. I too am an advocate for older MIJ Ibbys (I have a couple). I just wanted to know how the build quality of LTD deluxe compared with premiums considering they are both non japan. I did not know about the whole different factory business though between the non-deluxe and deluxe nor did I know about the older ones being better quality. Do you by chance know what year they moved stuff to indo/china? ps. I'm pretty much exclusively looking for used anyways


----------



## night-walker

I guess that you have enough of guitar comparisons ... :/


----------



## cooltouch

Oh Gawd, the story of my life. I've been away from these forums for the better part of a year, I guess, and I don't recall seeing this thread before.

Anyway, do I have to choose two or three only? Does it have to be Ibanez only?

I tell ya what, I'll do what I want, but I'll mention the Ibanezes first.

*Ibanez RG-8* plain-jane $400 8-string. I've played on one of these and I like it. Jackson makes a similar model that I have not tried out yet, which sells for the same amount, and I suspect is a better instrument. It has a longer scale, which means the low strings will sound better but it also means you'll be stretching your hands further to play chords etc., and it has humbuckers. I dunno if those pickups in the RG-8 are humbuckers or not, but they sure sound like single coils.

*1977 Ibanez 2455NT*: a big hollowbody jazz guitar, looks like an ES-175 with gold hardware -- triple binding everywhere and block inlays on the ebony fingerboard. Spruce archtop with curly maple back and sides, Florentine cutaway. A magnificent guitar that I sold in a moment of weakness and which I wish I never had now.

*Ibanez Ragtime Special* -- solid top model. Built during the early 1980s, and one of the best fingerstyle steel-string guitars ever, imo.

*Ibanez Artcore Expressionist AFJ957 7-String -- *I was gonna mention the AG95, which I really like a lot, until I spotted this hottie at musiciansfriend. A big jazz hollowbody 7-string! One of the reviewers posted a YouTube link to him playing his, and I gotta say it sure sounds nice -- especially when he hits that bottom string. I guess he has it tuned to a low B.

*Gibson Les Paul Custom* -- preferably black, year models anywhere from the 1980s to present, not too picky in that regard as long as it has jumbo frets.

*Fender Telecaster* -- again not too picky on the year model, where it was made, finish, etc. All I want is for it to have a rosewood fingerboard and the stock single-coil pickups.


----------



## Calcaris

Stuck between two lag guitars. Both are exactly same price and I can't really get much else as good within this budget. Oh and they're real hard to come by.

*Arkane 100 Matt Design* 2007 Model - new off amazon guitar in deep purple matte finish. Pretty entry level and basic, yet still sexy. Standard pickups.

*Arkane A200 ST Black Shadow* 2010 Model second hand, one tier up from this guitar. Features EMG Pickups + coil splitting, Jumbo Frets.

I'm going to need to set up either one plus in a good few months I'm going to get myself a set of BKP Juggernauts. 

This means I'm having a hard time deciding which one I should get, but whichever I choose I'm sure I won't regret since my guitar I'm currently selling is a pile of crap.


----------



## Given To Fly

youphie said:


> I'm trying to remotely choose either Ibanez RGD 2127FX or PRS SE Custom 24 7.
> 
> I'm sure they're both decent quality instruments, and sound good (maybe PRS has more of its own character). Ibanez is definitely better for lower tunings (which I prefer to play in) than PRS, but what I'm concerned of is the comfortability of playing, i.e.:
> 
> 1. Which one is heavier? Manufacturers don't specify this information on their website, so if anyone owns one, can you please tell the weight?
> 
> 2. Is the neck of Ibanez heavier than its body? Additional load on the left hand can become a real problem.
> 
> 3. Is it comfortable to play PRS in the last frets area? It looks very thick in the photos on their website.
> 
> Anyone who will have replied, thank you in advance.



The Ibanez RGD2127x is a better guitar no matter how you look at it! They are in significantly different prices ranges though. I like both guitars and I didn't notice any of the issues you raised in your questions but the Ibanez is certainly better.


----------



## karjim

night-walker said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Looking to grab my first 7-string and could use some help from more experienced players. The options are all second handed:
> - Ibañez RG7620 with emg 707tw (bridge) and emg-707 (neck), good condition- 550  (760 $)
> - Ibañez RGIR27fe (mint condition) - 400  (550 $)
> - Ibañez APEX2 (mint condition) - 450  (620 $)
> - Schecter Damien elite 7 fr (mint condition) - 400  (550 $)
> 
> I will be playing a lot of melodic death metal, trash and progressive stuff. Besides tone considerations, my concern is the size of the neck and the overall guitar weight, i want to be confortable while playing (as anyone else). I have an average hand size (literally average, i checked the statistics ). Keep in mind that in general the guitars are more expensive in Europe than in the U.S, specially the Schecters!
> 
> After these considerations, Which one do you think is THE option for me? On the other hand, which one would you grab?
> 
> Thanks in advance, looking forward to your replies since 7-strings is a new world for me!! \m/
> PS: english is not my native language so i hope i´m exposing this clearly



7620> Apex > Prenium = Shecter

The 7620 has to be in a great condition...Look every single part of the guitar even the electronic of the EMG set inside. Neck junction, frets uses...etc....
Some 7620 have a great basswood (very heavy) and one maple piece (98-99) neck...These are the best 7620.
Stupid 5 pieces 3 pieces for saving money because the maple was too expensive in one piece and they have too much troubles from a guitar to an another. Tuning curving etc...
If you have a good one in your hands that my friend is your guitar for a while. So much comfort on these old basterd necks.
Also I'm not a big fan of 707 on bridge for the 7620....The 81-7 works best for me. Too round and creamy hot that 707...Perfect for the neck


----------



## mikezausky

Guys, need advice:

Agile Interceptor or Ibanez RG927QM? 

(First 7 string guitar, but want a decent one! Buy to last! Also, these are the best I could find that are currently in production. Open to suggestions.)

Thanks!


----------



## kornflakies

Either Schecter omen 7 or Ibanez RG7421?


----------



## Robrecht

Much to my own surprise, I suspect I may be developing Strat GAS. As in classic Fender Stratocaster. Just out of curiosity, and to get an idea of the market, which one of these two would be the better deal?



1998 USA Strat, natural finish
'80s Japan Strat, white

The asking price is roughly the same for both, 695&#8364; and 650&#8364; respectively, with lower bids accepted for the second one. Aesthetically, I kind of prefer the white Japanese model (I love a natural finish but somehow not on a classic Strat). And that weird headstock, I think I dig it. This is all very new to me. :-/

Edit: hey mods, hope you don't mind, I started a separate thread for this question. You may delete this post if you like.


----------



## axel071721

Hi.
I really want to play progressive djent, like Tesseract, Skyharbor, Circles...
I have a LTD H-1007 dropped A, and I have the possibility to change it with an Ibanez RGA8 with EMG.
What do you think about it ?


----------



## thatguyupthere

im buying a new guitar soon but I CAN NOT decide on what to get, there are just so many guitars I want to buy.. mainly im choosing between these three:
Ibanez Iron lable six27
Electric Guitars S - SIX27FDBG Iron Label | Ibanez guitars

Ibanez premium 721 (with the tasty rosewood top )
Electric Guitars RG - RG721RW PREMIUM | Ibanez guitars

and JP70 sterling 
John Petrucci Series Guitars - 2013 ModelsWelcome to the Sterling by Music Man Website

but im all sorts of confused. ive heard good things about the EBMM JP guitars but this is a sterling.. im looking for an ebony FB and a natural top (I could compromise on the natural top) and the JP70 dosent have either but it sits very comfortably in my price range. also im not familiar with this brand so I have no idea how they are or the difference between the sterling ($$$) and earnie ball ($$$$) guitars except the price. 

the iron lable has an ebony fretboard and a really nice natural burled bubinga top, which is exactly what im looking for but it costs a grand and that leaves me no room to change the pickups because my limit is $1000. (ya just cant win)

and the RG721 has a stunning RW top and sits in my price range, and ill have money to replace the pickups, but no ebony and ill have to see if my guitar center can even_ find_ one or import it + sell it to me at a price so they can make profit

man, am I picky. but if somebody knows where I can find a JP 7 string for like $700-$800 with an ebony fretboard then I would go for that and change the pickups to some black hawks or nailbombs. then I could sell my current 7 and my Ibanez gio and get the RG721 and all would be good


----------



## boroducci

I look for new main 6string axe.
i'm choosing between 4 guitars:
ESP LTD Elite Horizon-III
ELITE HORIZON-III RDB - The ESP Guitar Company

mayones setius m6
Mayones Setius M6 - All Mahogany body guitar for a full round tone and long sustain

caparison c2 HRG-QD
Caparison® Guitars: Electric Guitar and Basses. - Caparison C2 Series HRG-QD

flaxwood aija
EMG-H / EMG-T IJ - Flaxwood Guitars

have no possibility to play\check them before order, what do you think about these guitars?


----------



## bifftannen

Hi all,
I'm looking at buying my old Ibanez K7 back or getting a 1991 UV7BK. Is there anyone here that has/had/played both that can offer me their opinion? 
Thanks in advance dudes.


----------



## Ant_of_Idols

I'm looking at buying my first 7 string, being a student (NHS one at that) I'm scraping and saving whatever money I can from monthly bursary, small jobs, parental hand outs so haven't got masses of cash to splash about but wanna get something decent in the mid range category for the price. Would also likely be shifting tunings abit too so I'm baring that in mind.

I've been lurking around for a while and a few things have got my attention, the JP70 seems like a great guitar for the money, and it has non black options which after owning a few black guitars  . I've looked at Jacksons SLATTXMG3-7's but read mixed reviews about the quality. Something thats caught my eye in the last couple of days around here (and as I got an email from my guitar store offering them on sale for £299) is the new RG7421's which also seem a pretty good bargain.

Just seen this in the pipeline. http://www.dolphinmusic.co.uk/produc...ml#sterling_uk I know I said about black guitars but trans black and gold make me happy

Just though those with experience around here could offer up a bit of advice, go for the Ibby and use the money saved to buy some locking tuners and eventually some new PUP's? Or hold out, maybe sell one of my 6's and get the JP70? Or any other suggestions?


----------



## johnnyfixit

OK, I'm about to take the plunge into the world of 7 strings and any thoughts before I purchase one would be appreciated. 

I narrowed it down to the Ibanez S Series... a S7420 or S7320 model. These models and the specific differences are kind of confusing.. 

then there seems to be the 1st gen versions (2000?) and the newer versions (2008+)

So, should i try find an earlier version, MIJ? heard they are better made, but the tremolo sucks....

I see a few MII,(the newer models 2008+?) but i was kinda leery... heard the quality isnt as good as MIJ but the tremolo is better on these....

Not sure about how good/bad the pickups are? And the S series 7 strings... they were all just 2 humbuckers? or there is a s series 7 string with 2 humbuckers and a single coil?

Any thing else that makes a difference besides the tremolo or the pickups?

Thanks


----------



## aciek_l

Simple case: just sold my Gibson Les Paul Studio in order to get some 'faster' guitar' - thinner neck, bigger frets, more comfortable body. LP Studio also sounded a bit "muddy" to me in fast, heavier riffs. 
Two options:
1. Ibanez RGA 121 (and putting in it some better pickups than the stock ones, maybe even BKP)
2. Used ESP Eclipse II VHB with EMG's 81/81.
Problem with Ibanez is that it is very hard to find. ESP is for sale at the moment for ~1200 USD, but I would prefer passive pickups, and with spending that much for the guitar I will need to stay with the EMGs for some time. 
Which one would you prefer?


----------



## stevexc

Midrange 7s. I've got a fairly good idea of which I'm leaning towards, but I want to hear your opinions. I'm biased towards ESP/LTD, I've had nothing but excellent experiences with their instruments.

Shopping list: mahogany body, active pups that don't "need" replacing, rosewood or ebony fretboard, and above all HARDTAIL. I'll totally swing the opposite way on any point aside from the bridge.

Current contenders:

ESP LTD V-307

ESP LTD MH-417

ESP LTD EC-407

Jackson hardtail SLAT X, either with a maple quilt or without.

Price range around 6 to 800 CAD. Ish. The Jacksons are at the absolute peak of my budget.

Used market is shit here, but I have seen an MH-417 and a Viper-407 each pop up for $500. The latter would be on my contender list if they still made it. A used H-1007 or Hellraiser C-7 is a might-consider.

Oh, and I'm avoiding Agile outright - don't want to deal with paying an extra $200 for shipping and hoping I like it since Canada gets the return policy shaft.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Debating between:
Steinberger Spirit GU-7R or Fender Blacktop Baritone Telecaster

Pros for Steiny:
Cool lead player
Headless design
Comfortable

Pros for Tele:
Cool rhythm machine (if drop-tuned)
Classic Tele twang

Cons for Steiny:
Not sure about how to drop-tune it and use thicker strings
Going to replace pickups and pots
Any argument for lower quality? (Made in Korea)

Cons for Tele:
Not a fan of Fender's thick necks and 9.5" radius (too round for me)
Going to replace pickups, pots, tuners, nut, and maybe bridge
Any argument for lower quality? (Made in Mexico)


----------



## TremontiFan16

stevexc said:


> Midrange 7s. I've got a fairly good idea of which I'm leaning towards, but I want to hear your opinions. I'm biased towards ESP/LTD, I've had nothing but excellent experiences with their instruments.
> 
> Shopping list: mahogany body, active pups that don't "need" replacing, rosewood or ebony fretboard, and above all HARDTAIL. I'll totally swing the opposite way on any point aside from the bridge.
> 
> Current contenders:
> 
> ESP LTD V-307
> 
> ESP LTD MH-417
> 
> ESP LTD EC-407
> 
> Jackson hardtail SLAT X, either with a maple quilt or without.
> 
> Price range around 6 to 800 CAD. Ish. The Jacksons are at the absolute peak of my budget.
> 
> Used market is shit here, but I have seen an MH-417 and a Viper-407 each pop up for $500. The latter would be on my contender list if they still made it. A used H-1007 or Hellraiser C-7 is a might-consider.
> 
> Oh, and I'm avoiding Agile outright - don't want to deal with paying an extra $200 for shipping and hoping I like it since Canada gets the return policy shaft.


Esp is super solid.It really depends on what shape you prefer though-All are similar beyond that.
Personally I'd go for the ec or the mh considering I always tend to hit things with the v ends


----------



## stevexc

TremontiFan16 said:


> Esp is super solid.It really depends on what shape you prefer though-All are similar beyond that.
> Personally I'd go for the ec or the mh considering I always tend to hit things with the v ends



Wound up with a decent deal on a Hellraiser, actually - out of all those, I decided on the MH (can't get comfortable with the EC shape, really, and realized the V was frickin' huge - or at least its case was) but the dick selling it never emailed me back. And then reposted the ad as soon as I picked up the C7. Go figure. But I'm definitely an ESP fanboy, haha.



Wings of Obsidian said:


> Debating between:
> Steinberger Spirit GU-7R or Fender Blacktop Baritone Telecaster
> 
> Pros for Steiny:
> Cool lead player
> Headless design
> Comfortable
> 
> Pros for Tele:
> Cool rhythm machine (if drop-tuned)
> Classic Tele twang
> 
> Cons for Steiny:
> Not sure about how to drop-tune it and use thicker strings
> Going to replace pickups and pots
> Any argument for lower quality? (Made in Korea)
> 
> Cons for Tele:
> Not a fan of Fender's thick necks and 9.5" radius (too round for me)
> Going to replace pickups, pots, tuners, nut, and maybe bridge
> Any argument for lower quality? (Made in Mexico)



That Tele's not gonna have any tele twang, especially if you replace the pups. The Tele bridge pickup - and, from what I hear, how it's mounted to the bridge - is where that twang really comes from, and the Blacktop lacks both those things. It is, however, a damn cool guitar, but MIM Fenders can vary wildly from instrument to instrument.

Realistically the two guitars are pretty different - I'd go for the Blacktop, personally. I've heard some poor reviews about the Steinberger Spirit lines - and I've heard there's a lot of issues trying to find them, as well.


----------



## munizfire

Easy one:

Jackson JS22 for $200
or 
Ibanez RGD7421 for $300

(I guess it's all going to point to the RGD, tho)


----------



## Guir

Hey guys! 

Here we go:

1-Ibanez RGD

2-Mayones Setius Gtm 7

3-????????

I'm in the market for one of this axes! 

Let me now how they compare or what you think about each one of them.

If you think it's relevant enlight me with a third option in (kind of) the same price range. 

I know it really depends on the tuning I'm going to use, so, for a fair comparison I'm sayin for example, drop A

Thaaaanks


----------



## Guir

Hey guys! 

Here we go:

1-Ibanez RGD 2127 

2-Mayones Setius Gtm 7

3-????????

I'm in the market for one of this axes! 

Let me now how they compare or what you think about each one of them.

If you think it's relevant enlight me with a third option in (kind of) the same price range. 

I know it really depends on the tuning I'm going to use, so, for a fair comparison I'm sayin for example, drop A

Thaaaanks


----------



## Corvus

So I'm looking to drop some money (3800$ max. but I challange you to convince me to stretch it to more  ) on a really high end guitar and have come up with these possibilities:

Skervesen vs. Huf (Swiss guy, you know who) vs. Strandberg production line

my thoughts on the brands:

Skervesen: The most customisable. Long waiting list, 6 months as far as I know. Probably the most affordable of the three since I wouldn't go too crazy on the specs. 

Huf: I'm Swiss so I could go and see him to talk about the build, I would imagine. Limited options are not a problem really, too many are paralising (thanks skervesen  ). Also he's eco-friendly and it's hard to resist real handcrafted instument. Not sure about the waiting time, though.

Strandberg: Uncompromising modern instrument. I like the idea of designing something good without thinking about tradition. Also very interested in Lace pickups and the Endurneck. The very peak of guitar technology and design I would imagine. Max. 4 months waiting, no biggie. 

Anyone who has had any experience with these or, better yet, can compare any of these to one another? Or perhaps Any other brand recommendations? Also does anyone know which one is best in terms of pure build quality (probably Huf)? 

I'd usually go by gut instinct (Huf) but Strandberg is a very serious contender at the moment. A Blackmachine inspired Skervy isn't far behind either.

Btw. What's the story behind Huf being banned and not mentionable?


----------



## Corvus

(made a mistake replying to Guir, my bad)


----------



## Corvus

Guir said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> 1-Ibanez RGD 2127
> 
> 2-Mayones Setius Gtm 7
> 
> 3-????????
> 
> Thaaaanks



I've got a Mayo setius 6 gtm with Bareknuckle Juggernauts and it's a really great guitar. One of the best necks I've ever played and it even smells good. I got mine second-hand, they're a bit pricey new but you do really get what you pay for. That thing oozes quality.
Ever thought of looking into Skervesen at that price-range? I think it starts at 1750 for a 6, 1850 for a 7.


----------



## stevexc

I just need someone to say "Steve, stop being an idiot and get the RG7421".

RG7421, ESP LTD MH-217, Jackson JS22-7, Jackson JS32-7.

I've got $600 CAD to spend ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM and ideally I wanna grab a pickup for my tele as well - so $500 is my "soft" limit.

My deal is that I'm selling my Hellraiser C7 - not getting along with either the profile or the combination of the profile and scale - and getting something cheap. I have a set of soapbar EMG 57-7/66-7s on the way from a friend that were ordered before I realized I don't love the Hellraiser, so regardless of which guitar, it's getting those put in it.

The 7421 is probably the best guitar of them all, and it's the one I've played the most (read: at all).

Oh also there's a Jackson SLATXMG3-7 in neon green used for $550 near me but I'm not sure if he still has it.


----------



## stevexc

^^ Disregard that, found a used 7321 for cheap. S'all good in the hood


----------



## Necronosis

Hi guys,

Nice to meet you all. After years of lurking and learning i've registered to beg assistance. 

I play a strange version of Black Metal with elements of Sludge, Prog and Industrial with a strong Devin Townsend influence (yeah, it's ridiculous). Lots of delay, lots of booming sinister chords followed by evil sounding shred.

After struggling for a long time with my much loved JLV-7 FR i've come to terms with the fact that I can't play it live anymore and need to trade it in. I love the sound and feel but can't stand the Floyd, its too impractical for me and I've moved to rhythm guitar so I can focus on vocals.

I decided to replace it with an ESP Hex-7, but am having difficulty getting one (Damn near impossible to get anything interesting in Australia), and my favourite dealer has offered a Hellraiser Hybrid 7 instead for the same price. I want something on par with the quality of the JLV-7, or better. Saw that LTD Heylmun 7, didn't mind the look of that either.

Things I must have: Ebony fretboard, NO FLOYD, able to play open or drop B, locking tuners, EMG or SD pickups (love 81s), satin finish on the neck at least but preferably all over.

Things i'd very much like to have: Baritone scale V, doesn't have to be a 7 if the scale is long enough. V shapes i find much easier to play than superstrat and the like.

Thoughts?


----------



## Necronosis

*Sorry, submitted twice by accident


----------



## ChubbyEwok

Hey guys! I'm deciding between these:


1. MusicMan jp12


2. MusicMan jpxi


I know they're very similar (at least from what I've seen on the EBMM website) but I just wanted to know if there was any major tone differences between the two. Also they both have the option for a rosewood neck, are there any benefits from having the rw neck? Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Masoo2

Which 6 string, and why? 

In the order that I am considering them

1. RG920MQM (Looks, features, not too sure on the neck profile)

2. Jackson DK2M (Decent looks, most of the same features that are on the RG, but with a different neck profile, tied for most expensive)

3. Sterling JP100D (Love the neck profile of the JP100, great pickups, not much else, tied for most expensive)

4. Schecter Hellraiser Extreme C1 FRM (Some of the features I am looking for, heavily discounted)

5. Schecter Blackjack SLS C1 FR (Cheapest, heavily discounted)

Genre: Progressive metal, such as Polyphia, Intervals, Pomegranate Tiger, Periphery, etc... (Biggest influence Polyphia)

Features I am looking for: Quality trem (Staying in Drop D), very nice top, comfortable neck (As reference, I hate Thin-U, but am okay with the wizard profiles on the RG7421 and RG8), great stock pickups, preferably maple board with nice looking inlays (Looking for both a great playing guitar and great looking guitar)

Max budget? $850. Please feel free to give me other options, as I know there are many guitars that I am not looking at/considering that I should be.

(Also, do people send PMs as replys, or do they just post a comment as the reply?)


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Masoo2 said:


> Which 6 string, and why?
> 
> In the order that I am considering them
> 
> 1. RG920MQM (Looks, features, not too sure on the neck profile)
> 
> 2. Jackson DK2M (Decent looks, most of the same features that are on the RG, but with a different neck profile, tied for most expensive)
> 
> 3. Sterling JP100D (Love the neck profile of the JP100, great pickups, not much else, tied for most expensive)
> 
> 4. Schecter Hellraiser Extreme C1 FRM (Some of the features I am looking for, heavily discounted)
> 
> 5. Schecter Blackjack SLS C1 FR (Cheapest, heavily discounted)
> 
> Genre: Progressive metal, such as Polyphia, Intervals, Pomegranate Tiger, Periphery, etc... (Biggest influence Polyphia)
> 
> Features I am looking for: Quality trem (Staying in Drop D), very nice top, comfortable neck (As reference, I hate Thin-U, but am okay with the wizard profiles on the RG7421 and RG8), great stock pickups, preferably maple board with nice looking inlays (Looking for both a great playing guitar and great looking guitar)
> 
> Max budget? $850. Please feel free to give me other options, as I know there are many guitars that I am not looking at/considering that I should be.
> 
> (Also, do people send PMs as replys, or do they just post a comment as the reply?)


Is the SLS the Passive or Active? Either way of take the SLS or H. Extreme


----------



## Masoo2

TauSigmaNova said:


> Is the SLS the Passive or Active? Either way of take the SLS or H. Extreme



Both the passive and active are on sale, but I was leaning towards the active due to the finish (Active=Red, Passive=Blue. I prefer blue, but I dont like how it looks on the SLS series)

I'm really leaning towards the RG, so I suppose I should just stick with my gut and go for it, as it has everything I want, and if the neck is anything like the 7 and 8 string RGs I have, I will be pleased.

But damn, those prices on the Schecters  $499 for a SLS EX, $599 for a SLS FR? Damn.


----------



## Zado

Looking for a shreddy bolt on RG styled (flat top and thin horns) guitar for some 80's stuff. I guess I will somehow find time to go and try them myself,but I need your opinions about 3 beauties:

-Ibanez RG 1XXV 700&#8364; (nice discount really)

-Schecter Banshee passive 990&#8364;

-Ibanez RG3250MZ 1400&#8364;

Ho do they compare quality wise? is the 3250 far superior than the other two and worth the price?

Any other models I should consider?


----------



## TheoreticalMotivator

Hey. I'm looking at the RG7421pb and the Shecter Stealth C7. I'm gonna be playing heavy shoegaze and metalcore a la blackgaze. Trying for tonal versatility and overall playability.


----------



## BigHandy

Hello!

Im hesitating between these three 8 string guitars: *Ibanez Iron Label 8 (RGIR28FE) / Schecter Damien Elite 8 (2014) / Banshee 8A (2014)*

Pros and cons (so far I know):

*Ibanez Iron Label 8 (RGIR28FE):*
**Pros*: Nitro Wizard-8 neck (worshiped by many as its ultra thin, confortable and very easy/fast to play)

**Cons*: 1. Only 27" scale lenght 2. Only comes in black (in my country)

*Schecter Damien Elite 8 (2014):*
**Pros:* 1. 28" scale lenght (may be handy for better tension/downtuning compared to the Ibanez) 2. Comes in nice 'redish' color also 3. cheaper prize than the other two guitars.

**Cons:* 1. "Only" a "Thin-C" neck (may not play as fast/easy as the Ibanez Wizard) 2. Have read in some thead that Sheckters have some "plastic" or "fake" sound compared to Ibanez's.

*Shecter Banshee 8A (2014):*
**Pros:* 1. 28" scale lenght 2. "Ultra Thin-C" neck (may play nicer than the plain Thin-C on the Damien, but what if its compared to an Ibanez Wizard?)

**Cons:* 1. most expensive of them all 2. still: Shecters sound "plastic"?! :?

I would like to play "Djent-y" stuffs on it mainly, and Ibanez guitars have a good reputation in this genre/era, i wonder how the mid-prized Iron Label will do this job. The 28" scale is really tempting, but not heard much about 8 string Djent Schecter players...

Help me to decide, thank you!


----------



## Alexithymia

Hi all. Looking to buy my first seven string, want something relatively inexpensive ($500 or less, ideally) with a tremolo bar. I don't care about pickups right now as I will likely replace them, I just want something that feels nice and is durable, with a preference for rosewood fretboard and shorter scale length. Looking around, I figure that the RG7420 (or 7620) is probably my best bet, but I've been looking at Agile Interceptors and Hawkers, which are cheaper.

What's the catch on the Agiles? They seem a little too good to be true at the prices I've seen. Shitty hardware/wiring? Also, and I know this is kind of a preference thing, but can anyone comment on the quality of the bridges/tremolo bars of those models? (7420 comes with LoTRS, 7620 comes with Lo Pro Edge, and the Agiles come with FRT-S2000.)

All advice appreciated. Also if anyone knows of models with similar specs in my price range that I should check out, I'm open to that as well.


----------



## splinter8451

Alexithymia said:


> Hi all. Looking to buy my first seven string, want something relatively inexpensive ($500 or less, ideally) with a tremolo bar. I don't care about pickups right now as I will likely replace them, I just want something that feels nice and is durable, with a preference for rosewood fretboard and shorter scale length. Looking around, I figure that the RG7420 (or 7620) is probably my best bet, but I've been looking at Agile Interceptors and Hawkers, which are cheaper.
> 
> What's the catch on the Agiles? They seem a little too good to be true at the prices I've seen. Shitty hardware/wiring? Also, and I know this is kind of a preference thing, but can anyone comment on the quality of the bridges/tremolo bars of those models? (7420 comes with LoTRS, 7620 comes with Lo Pro Edge, and the Agiles come with FRT-S2000.)
> 
> All advice appreciated. Also if anyone knows of models with similar specs in my price range that I should check out, I'm open to that as well.



First off, Agiles are great. The "catch" is you are the quality control person when you order an Agile. If it sucks for some reason, you return it and get another hoping it will be better. 

The 7420's tremolo gets some hate but I had a good experience with it. If you set it up well it will stay in tune fine. 

The 7620 is the "best" out of all the guitars you named. The Lo Pro Edge is a godlike trem. Feels very solid and is my favorite Ibanez trem ever. (maybe a very close 2nd to the original Edge)

If I was looking to spend around $500 on a 7 I would look for a used Ibanez. But I am a bit of an Ibanez fanboy. You could probably spend a little over $500 and get a 7X20 with already upgraded pickups  I sold my 7421 with Dimarzio's for $400 a few months back.


----------



## WoodisWheretheMusicis

Guys, please help me i'm going crazy over this: J. Custom or two Prestiges? 

The J. Custom in question is an RG20127, either the finish of Black Opal or Brown Garnet Shadow, and two 2014-15 Prestiges, most likely the RG652K floating trem or S5570QRBB and either the RG752WMFLOX (the maple board, wenge veneer 7 string) or the new Mappa Burl 8 string. 

Super tough! Obviously the JC would be better than all the Prestiges, but really by "enough" to outdo having an extra guitar? 

Would also consider the JC soon and a Prestige a little later on.


----------



## fantasyl

WoodisWheretheMusicis said:


> Guys, please help me i'm going crazy over this: J. Custom or two Prestiges?
> 
> The J. Custom in question is an RG20127, either the finish of Black Opal or Brown Garnet Shadow, and two 2014-15 Prestiges, most likely the RG652K floating trem or S5570QRBB and either the RG752WMFLOX (the maple board, wenge veneer 7 string) or the new Mappa Burl 8 string.
> 
> Super tough! Obviously the JC would be better than all the Prestiges, but really by "enough" to outdo having an extra guitar?
> 
> Would also consider the JC soon and a Prestige a little later on.



As you said, super tough decision, but for me it would be JC now, and then a Prestige later, or another JC later, if you feel it's really worth the difference!


----------



## domsch1988

RG8 or Custom 24/7?
Stringcount isn't necessarily a deciding factor. I wanted an 8 String an now my Store has a vintage sb custom 24 for really cheap... Would be my first over 6 Strings for both.
For me, PRS is looks and quality to die for, but the 8 Strings are sooo temting...
Which would you get?


----------



## Hywel

domsch1988 said:


> RG8 or Custom 24/7?
> Stringcount isn't necessarily a deciding factor. I wanted an 8 String an now my Store has a vintage sb custom 24 for really cheap... Would be my first over 6 Strings for both.
> For me, PRS is looks and quality to die for, but the 8 Strings are sooo temting...
> Which would you get?



Depends on what I'd want to play. the 25" scale PRS would be fine for B standard or Drop A with appropriate string gauges but I wouldn't want to go much lower. If low tunings are your thing the then 27" 8 string is probably more suitable


----------



## domsch1988

Hywel said:


> Depends on what I'd want to play. the 25" scale PRS would be fine for B standard or Drop A with appropriate string gauges but I wouldn't want to go much lower. If low tunings are your thing the then 27" 8 string is probably more suitable


Both Guitars obviously would be used as "appropriet"  It's more a question of Which Guitar Out of the Box is nicer? Pickups, Hardware which guitar produces "tighter" sounds? Tuning wise: Double Drop D for the 8, Drop A for the Seven. But the Scale is one of the bigger concerns. 25 is indeed quite short...


----------



## Hywel

domsch1988 said:


> Both Guitars obviously would be used as "appropriet"  It's more a question of Which Guitar Out of the Box is nicer? Pickups, Hardware which guitar produces "tighter" sounds? Tuning wise: Double Drop D for the 8, Drop A for the Seven. But the Scale is one of the bigger concerns. 25 is indeed quite short...



In that case I'd go for the PRS. Seems like a much better made guitar from what I've seen of the RG8 and while the scale is short, it should be fine for Drop A with a slightly thicker string on it.

If you can actually go and play them at the store that's probably the best bet, see which you prefer in person


----------



## aciek_l

I have opportunity to grab a nice Carvin DC127, but than I will need to ged rid of my Gibson LP Studio. What do you guys think? I can't justify having three guitars...  (and I deffinitely won't sell my RGA321.  )


----------



## Millul

For me, it's a toss up between ESP M-II (Pro: ESP quality, ESp neck, ebony FB, EMGs; CON: Floyd Rose...I simply wouldn't use it) and a Suhr Modern Satin (Pro: mahogany, my fave tonewood; SS frets; it's a Suhr!, gotoh 510 bridge.

I only play metal, so it's not like I need veratility...what would you pick?


----------



## mikspam

Strandberg boden os7 or music man Jp 7 with piezo? Go!


----------



## gabberlmao

First off I'd like to thank anyone helping in advance.
Because of some very fortunate circumstances, I'm able to score some really nice guitars for relatively little money.
Now I'd consider myself an intermediate player, however I can feel that I'm starting to make good progress after cleaning up my very silly picking style,
so I'm looking into buying a 7 string from thomann.de (I can afford to spend around 1000 euros).
I really love the neck profile on Ibanez guitars, so I gravitate towards buying myself one of them. 

So far I've thought about buying one of the following:

Ibanez RGD2127FX-ISH 
(Prestige so it's almost to expensive)


Ibanez SIX27FDBG-NT
(I love thin bodies)

Ibanez RG927WZCZ-NTF
(Neck seems really interesting to me)

Ibanez RGIR27BFE-WNF
(not quite as expensive)

Ibanez RG-7 Fanned Fret Iron Label
(very interesting to say the least)




So what's your opinion? I have an open mind for other manufacturers and models so feel free to leave your recommendations.

Only thing I'm quite sure of is that I'm going to buy from thomann.de






I already own a Schecter Omen 8, a LTD EC-401B and an Ibanez RGA32.


----------



## NeoclassicalDeath

Hello sevenstring.org !

I'm gonna buy my first seven string soon and I have a budget of 1000-1200 euros. I mainly play metal and shred. Concerning my tastes, I like thin necks with 24 jumbo frets, Floyd Roses, and high-output pickups, and a neck-thru would be cool too, but I have no problems with set or bolt-on necks. I'm hesitating between a few models, and it would be awesome if you could help me to choose. Here they are:

-Ltd BS-7
-Dean RC7X in black
-Ibanez UV70P (or 71P which is the new white UV model)
-Jackson SLATXMG3-7 

Feel free to give your experiences and impressions about these models, or even to suggest other ones ! And sorry for my bad English by the way...


----------



## tylerfowler72

Hey I'm looking for my first eight string. My local music store carries very limited stock and I don't want to order online. Out of everything they got, I'm stuck between the Iron Label RG and the m80 meshuggah. I'm new into the world of extended range but I feel confident you folks can help me get the best axe! On one hand I love the extended range on the M80m, but dislike the single humbucker. On the other hand I have no experience with emgs 808 pickups so I'm just looking for some help.

Thanks in advance!

Tyler


----------



## domsch1988

tylerfowler72 said:


> Hey I'm looking for my first eight string. My local music store carries very limited stock and I don't want to order online. Out of everything they got, I'm stuck between the Iron Label RG and the m80 meshuggah. I'm new into the world of extended range but I feel confident you folks can help me get the best axe! On one hand I love the extended range on the M80m, but dislike the single humbucker. On the other hand I have no experience with emgs 808 pickups so I'm just looking for some help.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tyler


From my Experience: Take the M80. I have the RG8, Upgraded to EMG 808. I'm not particularly fond of the Sound. The Plus in definition and low end thumb the Extended Scale gives you is unreal. I had the Chance to take the M80 out for 2 weeks and would take it any time. If the one Pickup concerns you, there are several options. From adding a tone pot to get in the "less trebbly" territory (maybe with a double pot without modification needed), to splitting, series/parallel switching all the way to getting it routed for a second pickup. For me all this would be worth it for the longer scale any day


----------



## Beefmuffin

Hey guys, first post but I will be purchasing a 7 string in January and I plan on becoming active in the community. My question:

EBMM Majesty Artisan 7 vs Custom (likely Skervesen) 

Thoughts?


----------



## Millul

I'd say Majesty: you can find it in stores/play it before buying, and it's probably much easier to resell/trade if you don't bond with it/wanna try something else.


----------



## jonajon91

Guys, I'm leaving uni in a around half a year and am going into session bass playing. Mostly jazz, but whatever pays. Ill be doing gigs, weddings, cruise ship seasons ETC. I'm looking for a five string bass with a short scale. I basically want it so be as small and light as it can be. I'm torn between getting a kiesel short scale bass or waiting a few months and getting a strandberg bass. Both of these would be headless, that's a big plus for me.
Are there any production basses that might work for what I want though?


----------



## mnpqraven

Deleted


----------



## vaas45

I need help choosing between Schecter KM7 vs Banshee Elite 7 (Hardtail). Can't try either cause the store near me doesn't have both. So I've to go by reviews and order online. Getting both for almost the same amount. 

Without any explanation it is going to be used for metal and some experimental stuff.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

vaas45 said:


> I need help choosing between Schecter KM7 vs Banshee Elite 7 (Hardtail). Can't try either cause the store near me doesn't have both. So I've to go by reviews and order online. Getting both for almost the same amount.
> 
> Without any explanation it is going to be used for metal and some experimental stuff.



I would go for the KM-7, because it has nearly the same specs, except for

an arched top (or beveled if you prefer the MK-II)
seymour duncan PUs instead of Schecters
a slightly smaller scale of 0.5 inches
no tone knob
a greater distance between the bridge and the volume knob (I always hit it)
a nicer look! 
But that's just my opinion and personal preferences!


----------



## cwhitey2

I have a tough decision.

Ben Weinman sig vs Rg652kfx


GO!!!!


----------



## Ralyks

PRS SE Custom 24 7 string, or Ibanez RG7421?

I was going to get an Ibanez RGDIX7MPB and finance it for around $87 a month/12 months and it would ship in April, but after some reviews, rethinking it and may get something a bit cheaper to pay off at once. So I'm deciding between the two above, or still geting the RGD. I have experience with 7 strings, but its been a while since I sold my Carvin (pictures over in my profile) and thought maybe get something mid-level until I'm 100% comfortable again (and even then, maybe just go Strandberg or Kiesel).


----------



## bostjan

Jackson JS22-7 or Douglas Scope 727?!


----------



## VFB1210

While I don't own the Jackson JS22-7, I do have a Douglas Scope 727, and I have to say, it's a pretty damn good value.

I bought the 727 as a project guitar, planning to replace mostly everything on it save for the body. I suggest you plan on doing this as well.

Pickups are alright at best. I'm planning on swapping them out for Fastback Beardcomber 7s.

Floating trem is okay. Sustain is pretty ....ty though. It's a no name licensed Floyd. (Literally. I messaged Rondo music asking for a make on it, and they couldn't give me one. Quite strange.) My measurements suggest that a genuine Floyd/Floyd Special should fit no problem; I actually plan on doing this.

Pots and pickup selector switch function. Not much to it. Don't care for the style of the pickup selector switch, and was mildly annoyed that it was oriented up/down rather than parallel to the neck, but that is _really_ splitting hairs at a <$200 price range.

Tuners are fine; Grover 305s on mine, though some models on Rondo's site list Wilkensons in the specs. Kind of disappointed that they're 305s and not 205s. I was planning on replacing all of the hardware with black nickel finished stuff, but black nickel finish isn't available for Grover 305s ): Suggestions anyone?

Major benefit is that it has a solid wood (Mahogany in my case) body, which is what drove me to buy it. I could replace everything else on it, I just wanted a guitar that wasn't made of papier-mâché.

FWIW, I took it to my local music store's luthier for a setup estimate, and he was quite impressed with the quality when I told him that I only paid $180 for it. Overall I'd recommend it. I do plan on getting a JS22-7 at some point too, so I can have both a hard tail and a floating trem. I may even put the JS22-7 in something like Open-B for fun.


----------



## bostjan

VFB1210 said:


> While I don't own the Jackson JS22-7, I do have a Douglas Scope 727, and I have to say, it's a pretty damn good value.
> 
> I bought the 727 as a project guitar, planning to replace mostly everything on it save for the body. I suggest you plan on doing this as well.
> 
> Pickups are alright at best. I'm planning on swapping them out for Fastback Beardcomber 7s.
> 
> Floating trem is okay. Sustain is pretty ....ty though. It's a no name licensed Floyd. (Literally. I messaged Rondo music asking for a make on it, and they couldn't give me one. Quite strange.) My measurements suggest that a genuine Floyd/Floyd Special should fit no problem; I actually plan on doing this.
> 
> Pots and pickup selector switch function. Not much to it. Don't care for the style of the pickup selector switch, and was mildly annoyed that it was oriented up/down rather than parallel to the neck, but that is _really_ splitting hairs at a <$200 price range.
> 
> Tuners are fine; Grover 305s on mine, though some models on Rondo's site list Wilkensons in the specs. Kind of disappointed that they're 305s and not 205s. I was planning on replacing all of the hardware with black nickel finished stuff, but black nickel finish isn't available for Grover 305s ): Suggestions anyone?
> 
> Major benefit is that it has a solid wood (Mahogany in my case) body, which is what drove me to buy it. I could replace everything else on it, I just wanted a guitar that wasn't made of papier-mâché.
> 
> FWIW, I took it to my local music store's luthier for a setup estimate, and he was quite impressed with the quality when I told him that I only paid $180 for it. Overall I'd recommend it. I do plan on getting a JS22-7 at some point too, so I can have both a hard tail and a floating trem. I may even put the JS22-7 in something like Open-B for fun.



Thanks! That information helps me a lot. I was already planning on a complete redo on the fretting, pickups, and electronics. I might add a trem to that list. I've also been considering spending a bit more on an Agile with active pickups, since I have a couple EMG 7s laying around, although I've been shying away from active electronics lately, since I hate screwing around with batteries and the price of 9Vs here in the NEK has skyrocketted.

I'd still like to hear about the Jackson, although the missing 1/2 inch of fretboard is a small negative to me. I'm not going 100% off scale length, but it is a sticking point to me, after having tried a few 24 3/4" sevens and really not liking the way the low B sounded, researching the reasons why to try to understand how to fix it, realizing that there was no way to fix what I didn't like, tried a Stephen Carpenter 7 and loved it, and then got an Oni with a beastly long scale and ended up loving that so much. I sold most of my 25.5" sevens.


----------



## gnoll

If you plan on changing so much on the guitar, why not just get a more expensive guitar to begin with, that you don't need to do as much to? I don't play 7's but I have a JS32 (iirc) 6-string dinky that I don't really dig at all. I wouldn't wanna put money into that guitar, I just don't think it's nice enough to warrant it.


----------



## VFB1210

gnoll said:


> If you plan on changing so much on the guitar, why not just get a more expensive guitar to begin with, that you don't need to do as much to? I don't play 7's but I have a JS32 (iirc) 6-string dinky that I don't really dig at all. I wouldn't wanna put money into that guitar, I just don't think it's nice enough to warrant it.



I'm a waiter and in college, so my discretionary income comes in fits and bursts. Buying a cheaper guitar and DIYing it is allowing me to get back into playing after a long hiatus sooner than would otherwise be possible. Plus I have tend to like making things _just_ the way I like them, and save for buying something very expensive from a custom shop, this is the only way I can get exactly what I want. Plus I tend to like customizing things and making them my own anyway.


----------



## bostjan

gnoll said:


> If you plan on changing so much on the guitar, why not just get a more expensive guitar to begin with, that you don't need to do as much to? I don't play 7's but I have a JS32 (iirc) 6-string dinky that I don't really dig at all. I wouldn't wanna put money into that guitar, I just don't think it's nice enough to warrant it.



No one makes the guitar I want, so I have to modify the guitar anyway. I've done such projects before, and I was usually happy with the result. If there is something that I can't fix, then you're right, but if the construction is solid, and everything lines up where it ought to be, I have no problem soldering or unscrewing stuff to replace parts. Plus, if I'm going to pay a luthier a few hundred bucks to make a more serious mod, I'd rather start low on the price to leave more room for spending on the upgrade I want.

Basically I'm looking for a project guitar.


----------



## VFB1210

If you really are looking for a project guitar, then I definitely recommend the 727.


----------



## zjb7777

Used Ibanez ARZ307 (in really f'n good condition) or Ibanez RG7421?


----------



## MiahDrao

zjb7777 said:


> Used Ibanez ARZ307 (in really f'n good condition) or Ibanez RG7421?



Considering that both are made by the same company and can bought new for similar prices, the quality between the two may not be all that different. ARZ307 might be a _slightly_ better choice in this area. Also, better for versatility in musical styles. As for playability and speed, the RG has a slimmer neck and might be better in that realm. However, not everybody plays faster on a smaller neck. If you like Ibanez, you will like either guitar. I think the biggest difference is aesthetics between these two choices. (Don't just take my word for it, though. I've only been playing a seven for a year now.)


----------



## guizonde

hey, hope i'm posting in the right place.

i love my epiphone '58 korina v. i've had her since 2006, and she was built in '03. a week ago i decided to swap her pickups for dp-100's. simultaneously, a week ago, i found out that in '03 there was a 7 string korina v that was built. (and knowing epiphone, getting my hands on one will be the devil). same specs as my 6 string, as far as i can tell, down to the scale length of 24 3/4". it seems she comes equipped with 7-string paf equivalents. i'm wondering if any of you have tested it, heard about it, own it... any commentary, advice, and or complaints are welcome. if i decide to hunt one down, it'll be my first 7 string, and i'm hoping the familiarity of the guitar will help ease me into the transition.

couple of things: my current v is tuned down to standard d, and holds open C and B standard easily, despite any misgivings about the scale length. i mount 12-60's up to 13-65's on her. i am a lefty, and i flipped the body, making it so i've got the controls by my left wrist. this works on the '58 layout even better than right-handed (although you gotta get used to it). finally, even though i've been pretty satisfied with epiphone's choice of woods and construction over the years (all models except for the low-end beginner sg), it's an epiphone, so yes, i'll be recabling the guitar from scratch as soon as i hypothetically get it.

so, unless you have any other questions, what do you think of the 7 string epiphone korina v?


----------



## MattThePenguin

Gibson 2016 SG Standard T Electric Guitar | Guitar Center


http://www.guitarcenter.com/Gibson/...Electric-Guitar-Desert-Burst-1375717133334.gc


idk why the second link is so long but which one should I go with? The advantage of the desert burst is the hardcase, but the 2016 model has gotten great reviews


----------



## jonajon91

I prefer the second one, but at the same time I wouldn't touch a modern gibson barge pole.


----------



## MattThePenguin

jonajon91 said:


> I prefer the second one, but at the same time I wouldn't touch a modern gibson barge pole.



Played the 2016 today. That's the one. Infinite sustain.


----------



## Zhalman

Hi Everyone!

I'm about to buy a 7 and the 2 contestants are Jackson JS32-7Q and Cort EVL K57B
In all honesty I lean toward the Jackson because I don't like the emg pickups in the cort but I'd change the pups eventually(pretty long time actually) but both looks good and I can't decide.

Thank you for your answers in advance


----------



## MrWulf

Okay, I am currently debating about a new 7 string. I'm looking for a neckthrough axe, 25.5 or baritone scale will be fine, preferably fixed bridge. After a bit of research, I boiled down my choices to an Ibanez Iron Label RGIT27FE 7, Jackson Pro Series Chris Broderick Signature Snow White, Jackson SLATHX-M 3-7, Jackson SLATXMGQ-7 and Agile Septer Elite 725. Which one should I choose? 

The Ibanez have maple/walnut neckthrough with ash wings, 25.5 with ebony fretboard. I'm talking to someone who's selling this one for cheap for it is definitely under consideration as it is basically a poor man's KM7-mk2. The only thing I don't like is that it is blue. I'm looking for a white one to complete my collection. It also have the EMGs, which i'm kind of iffy about since I already have an EMG loaded axe. Something else for a change might be nice. 

The Jackson varies. All neckthrough, but the Broderick and the SLATXMGQ-7 are maple neckthrough with mahogany body, while the SLATHX-M 3-7 has basswood body instead. I'm kind of iffy about all of them because while the Broderick are the best in term of specs, it also have a Floyd Special. I already have a Floyd Rose equipped guitar so I probably going to have to block this as i'm looking for a fixed bridge. Same deal with the SLATMGQ-7. However, it and the The SLATHX-M 3-7 had extra scale length. While the SLATX-M 3-7 had fixed bridge with maple board but it had basswood for its wing instead. I never have a basswood guitar before so i'm not sure how it sounds. 

Lastly is the Agile Septer Elite. Never tried an Agile before so it is a huge question mark for me. But it had a fixed bridge, white, 25.5 scale length and seemingly the best bang for the buck with its 5 piece neckthrough with mahogany wings and ebony board. Will probably have to send it for a thorough set up before playing though. 

That's my opinion so far on all of my choices. Anyone got any recommendation? Thanks.


----------



## soliloquy

i dont know how i got myself into this mess. i thought GAS was behind me. and for a good 3 years...maybe 4, i had no intentions of buying any more guitars in the foreseeable future...yet here i am...

i want a single cut. i may have narrowed it down to 3, but possibly option for more options. open for new and/or used. budget around $1500. 

has to have ebony board
medium neck to chunky neck. bonus if its a wide profile fret board
bonus if its compound radius. if not, then 12, or 14 work just fine for me
bonus, stainless steel frets
1 11/16 or slightly wider nut
22 or 24 frets
pickups, rather not get actives, but will be swapping them...

so with that being said, i'm toying with these 3. maybe adding a 4th...

ESP eclipse II (most likely in white)- will be changing pickups to some sort of white pickups

ESP Edwards custom classic black beauty (nitro finish one)

Carvin/kiesel CS324 chambered body. hog body. maybe alder or ash top. 

MAYBE if i can find one...some sort of a gibson les paul that is not a faded, nor tribute, nor studio version....not that i have anything against the faded or tribute series (no studio). 

i get it, they are not apples to apples. i usually play unplugged, so it will be awesome if they are very articulate/acousticly sounding unplugged. but thats a bonus. i am leaning towards a nitro finish, so that is kind of leaving carvin out in the dust...but may reconsider.


would have considered a PRS tremonti, but they are too out of my budget. and if i increase my budget, it'll have to be with an adjustable bridge. and i think that they use poly finishes? so perhaps not...

with that budget, a new edwards is coming to about that shipped to my door. a used eclipse is around that, or cheaper. carvin/keisel would be the most expensive. finding a non studio/tribute/faded series will be a bit challenging. 

help


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

soliloquy said:


> i dont know how i got myself into this mess. i thought GAS was behind me. and for a good 3 years...maybe 4, i had no intentions of buying any more guitars in the foreseeable future...yet here i am...
> 
> i want a single cut. i may have narrowed it down to 3, but possibly option for more options. open for new and/or used. budget around $1500.
> 
> has to have ebony board
> medium neck to chunky neck. bonus if its a wide profile fret board
> bonus if its compound radius. if not, then 12, or 14 work just fine for me
> bonus, stainless steel frets
> 1 11/16 or slightly wider nut
> 22 or 24 frets
> pickups, rather not get actives, but will be swapping them...
> 
> so with that being said, i'm toying with these 3. maybe adding a 4th...
> 
> ESP eclipse II (most likely in white)- will be changing pickups to some sort of white pickups
> 
> ESP Edwards custom classic black beauty (nitro finish one)
> 
> Carvin/kiesel CS324 chambered body. hog body. maybe alder or ash top.
> 
> MAYBE if i can find one...some sort of a gibson les paul that is not a faded, nor tribute, nor studio version....not that i have anything against the faded or tribute series (no studio).
> 
> i get it, they are not apples to apples. i usually play unplugged, so it will be awesome if they are very articulate/acousticly sounding unplugged. but thats a bonus. i am leaning towards a nitro finish, so that is kind of leaving carvin out in the dust...but may reconsider.
> 
> 
> would have considered a PRS tremonti, but they are too out of my budget. and if i increase my budget, it'll have to be with an adjustable bridge. and i think that they use poly finishes? so perhaps not...
> 
> with that budget, a new edwards is coming to about that shipped to my door. a used eclipse is around that, or cheaper. carvin/keisel would be the most expensive. finding a non studio/tribute/faded series will be a bit challenging.
> 
> help



- ESP Eclipse. Getting a used ESP Eclipse will probably run you more than $1500 (CAD) though. If you can find an ESP Eclipse (MiJ) for $1500 (CAD) or less then definitely grab it! Otherwise you might be able to find a used ESP-EII-Eclipse, although not many have ebony boards so you're going to have a harder time finding one. A new EII will exceed your budget.

ESP/LTD EC-1000. You could buy a new EC-1000 (an ebony board model) which will run you $1200-1400 (depending on model)+ tax. You can often find used EC-1000's (with ebony boards) for decent prices on Kijiji.

-Kiesel. Don't now much about them so can't help there.

-Gibson (used). Most Gibson LP's that are new will not have an ebony board, unless you're okay with a Richlite board (looks, feels, and supposedly sounds similar) which Gibson offers on some models. The new Gibson LP Voodoo model has a Richlite board. It has a thinner neck than your average Gibson LP though, more like rounded version of an ESP/LTD neck.

Jump on Kijiji and search for some used LP's with Ebony boards. Some of the old studios will have ebony. Some other models will also feature Ebony (I have a Menace series which has an ebony board). What is wrong with a Studio? I've played Studio's that were much much better than Standards, etc. 

Gibson is probably your best option overall if you're looking for a chunkier neck. ESP/LTD necks are on the thinner-side.


----------



## soliloquy

AkiraSpectrum said:


> - ESP Eclipse. Getting a used ESP Eclipse will probably run you more than $1500 (CAD) though. If you can find an ESP Eclipse (MiJ) for $1500 (CAD) or less then definitely grab it! Otherwise you might be able to find a used ESP-EII-Eclipse, although not many have ebony boards so you're going to have a harder time finding one. A new EII will exceed your budget.
> 
> ESP/LTD EC-1000. You could buy a new EC-1000 (an ebony board model) which will run you $1200-1400 (depending on model)+ tax. You can often find used EC-1000's (with ebony boards) for decent prices on Kijiji.
> 
> -Kiesel. Don't now much about them so can't help there.
> 
> -Gibson (used). Most Gibson LP's that are new will not have an ebony board, unless you're okay with a Richlite board (looks, feels, and supposedly sounds similar) which Gibson offers on some models. The new Gibson LP Voodoo model has a Richlite board. It has a thinner neck than your average Gibson LP though, more like rounded version of an ESP/LTD neck.
> 
> Jump on Kijiji and search for some used LP's with Ebony boards. Some of the old studios will have ebony. Some other models will also feature Ebony (I have a Menace series which has an ebony board). What is wrong with a Studio? I've played Studio's that were much much better than Standards, etc.
> 
> Gibson is probably your best option overall if you're looking for a chunkier neck. ESP/LTD necks are on the thinner-side.



i am finding a few esp eclipse II used for around that price range or even lower. some are even on this forum as we speak. 

the many ltd EC1000 and similar i tried i didn't really like a whole lot. i enjoyed the tall frets, but didn't like how narrow the nuts were, nor how thick the finish was on em. thats why i'm looking at the ESP line rather than LTD. though the recent LTD seem to be coming with wider nuts at 1 11/16...maybe worth another look i suppose

and the only 'issue' i have with the gibson studio is the lack of any kind of binding. be it painted, or scraped, or ply/plastic etc. it just seems wrong to my eyes. the new 2017 tribute gold top really looks beautiful.

i am getting a decent deal on an edwards les paul. if that doesn't work, then i'll look into the tribute

thanks for getting back


----------



## Tortellini

Hey guys. 
I'm getting my first seven. 
Jackson JS22-7 or Schecter C-7 deluxe?
And if you choose the Schecter, would it be work it to upgrade to the Omen-7/Demon-7? I don't have a set price range tbh. I'd just prefer $500 or under.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Tortellini said:


> Hey guys.
> I'm getting my first seven.
> Jackson JS22-7 or Schecter C-7 deluxe?
> And if you choose the Schecter, would it be work it to upgrade to the Omen-7/Demon-7? I don't have a set price range tbh. I'd just prefer $500 or under.



I've played the Jackson JS22-7 and a Schecter Omen 7 (walnut satin). Personally, I found the Schecter to be a nicer built instrument. I was actually quite impressed with the quality, feel, and playability of the Omen.


----------



## Tortellini

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I've played the Jackson JS22-7 and a Schecter Omen 7 (walnut satin). Personally, I found the Schecter to be a nicer built instrument. I was actually quite impressed with the quality, feel, and playability of the Omen.



Thanks brother.

You happen to know any key differences between the Omen and the C-7?


----------



## Chromatictuner

Hey guys! 

I am totally new to this forum, but I have been lurking around here for years, finding the intel I needed to find my sound and feel. 
I already have a sevenstringed Agile Pendulum Elite, and I love the simplicity, the fanned frets are a blast and the usefullness of a tremolo (albeit with some issues with string height and intonation) is amazing. The thing is, I'm not getting friendly with the neck, it just feels cluncky and weird in my hands. This is compared to my other 6 stringed guitar, which is an old LTD mh-401nt.

Recently, I had a go at a Ibanez RGIR38BFE 8-string, because that was the only extended range guitar my local guitar shop had. And the neck was AMAZING!  It felt very similar to my mh-401, but with those two extra strings. I'm not really into the 8's, so I looked around the web, and found these two 7-strings from Ibby that I could get for about the same price. One is a Used 2005 Ibanez Universe UV777PBK and the other is a brand new Ibanez RGAIX7FM TGF. Now to me these both have pro's and con's based on what information I find on the internet. The main differences, in terms of design, beeing that the Universe has a tremolo system (and that sweet sweet triangle inlay ) and the RGAIX7FM has an arched top. Both are things I put in high regard!  

That's why I've decied to get the opinions of this forum, hopefully someone have had a go at these guitars. So in terms of neck profile and playing feel, which of the two would you suggest to me, based on my preferences?  In advance, thanks for any help!


----------



## Mattiktpq

IBANEZ RGAIX6U VS. ESP E-II HORIZON NT

Hey everyone! 
Come here to read post every once in awhile, first time posting. 
Anywho, I've been looking to get a new guitar and I've run into a problem. The guitar I had originally planned to purchase was a ESP E-II HORIZON NT. Ever since I seen Tom Searle playing one I've wanted one. Really dig the look of them especially that tear shaped headstock. Then Ibanez a drops the new RGAIX6U. Man this guitar is sweet looking imo. Now I'm stuck choosing between the two. What makes the decision harder is the fact that I have no way of playing either guitar. I live in a rural town with one music shop that only carries Jacksons and whatever the locals can sell them. So which one would be a better purchase? I know the ESP has a bridge that I'm use to playing, is the Ibanez going to be easy to get use to with its Gibraltar Standard II bridge or is it much of difference? I've read that the newer Iron Label guitars are better quality of build now than in the past. Just looking for some general input. Thanks!


----------



## stevexc

Mattiktpq said:


> IBANEZ RGAIX6U VS. ESP E-II HORIZON NT
> 
> Hey everyone!
> Come here to read post every once in awhile, first time posting.
> Anywho, I've been looking to get a new guitar and I've run into a problem. The guitar I had originally planned to purchase was a ESP E-II HORIZON NT. Ever since I seen Tom Searle playing one I've wanted one. Really dig the look of them especially that tear shaped headstock. Then Ibanez a drops the new RGAIX6U. Man this guitar is sweet looking imo. Now I'm stuck choosing between the two. What makes the decision harder is the fact that I have no way of playing either guitar. I live in a rural town with one music shop that only carries Jacksons and whatever the locals can sell them. So which one would be a better purchase? I know the ESP has a bridge that I'm use to playing, is the Ibanez going to be easy to get use to with its Gibraltar Standard II bridge or is it much of difference? I've read that the newer Iron Label guitars are better quality of build now than in the past. Just looking for some general input. Thanks!



I'd go for an E-II over an Iron Label any day. Major step up in quality.


----------



## Lionsden

I like the K7 more because it's not so "showy", simple and to the point!!!!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Tortellini said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> You happen to know any key differences between the Omen and the C-7?



As far as I know the differences are very minimal. Basically with the Omen you get different inlays and an arched top; the C-7 has a bevelled top and more simple dot inlays. 
I believe the Omen has a higher quality nut too.


----------



## BigHandy

Hello!

It came recently in picture that if I want to buy a "budget" 8 stringer the Schecter C-8 Deluxe may would be a better option than the RG-8.

Some suggested in another thread, that it might be more worthy (for the same prize) than the RG-8, as the Schecter has 28" scale length and is a bit better "fabricated", stock construction and the hardware wise.

And also, that tho' it has "only" the Thin-C neck profile (and the the "Ultra Thin-C) it's very nice and easy to play, even compared to the RG-8's ultraconfy Wizard profile.

(I would swap it's pickups to better ones (like to a pair Nazgul/Sentient) after a while (if it worths it), so count that also in the picture.)

I know the -theoretical- benefits of the +1" scale length, but are the other mentioned advantages true, and would it be more suggested over the RG-8 in general?

Or should I just drop the whole "budget plan", and save and spare for some more delicate guitar?!

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Djep

Between Hybrid 8 28" and Hellraiser 7 26,5" it makes difference.
More clarity, tighter...

If you can wait get better straight away.


----------



## Steve Naples

Any real difference between the UV70p and the RG7PCMLTD? Other than finish?
I really like the 11 piece neck on the LTD, but the green dot Universe has always been nice too.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Which bass should I get? I have no experience with them at all so I'm not familiar with what to look for but I planned on going with a 5-string since I play 7-strings in drop A.
I just need something to lay down bass lines so I can start recording my own mixes and whatnot. I'd like to get by with a $400 range if possible. Let me know what you guys think.


$400 range
Ibanez BTB405QM
Ibanez SR305E
Schecter Damien Elite 5
Schecter Stiletto Extreme 5
Schecter Omen Extreme 5
Yamaha TRBX305
Yamaha RBX375

$500 range
Ibanez SR405EQM
Yamaha TRBX505


----------



## Alexex

Ey there guys lefty looking for a hard-tail guitar!
Sadly due to my location and dexterity I have a hard time finding guitars, so I'll have to order online. If I could get some info on the following guitars or guidance on which to choose I would greatly appreciate it:
Schecter Damien Platinum 6/7 , 790/850 euro
ESP LTD mh-417 , 770 euro
Schecter demon 6/7 , 540 euro
Schecter omen extreme 6/7 , 540 euro
Ibanez RG721FML-BIF, 760 euro
Gibson Les Paul Faded T 2017 645 euro
That's a lot of schecters!
I'm into lead playing and the LTD really has my liking except the quality control.(fret/wiring)


----------



## Lindmann

What I want (need) is an Evertune guitar.

I've already cooked it down two these 2 options:

*A) ESP BW1*
http://www.espguitars.com/products/9330-bw-1-fm-et
- Six stings (easy to play, limited range)
- EMG 81/85 (love these pickups)
- Cool body design
- Boring Black color

*B) ESP SH7*
http://www.espguitars.com/products/19152-sh-7-evertune?category_id=1968970-brian-welch
- Seven strings (tougher to play?, more range)
- Fishman Fluence (never tried em, but they promise flexibility)
- Not black (=good)

I've nerver played a seven before, which makes it a tough decision.
I bounce around a lot on stage and really benefit from an easy-to-play guitar.

I know I love the EMG Pickups, but maybe the Fishman are even more of my liking...? Or maybe not. Hmm...


----------



## domsch1988

PRS SE277 (HH non semihollow)
vs
PRS SE Mark Holcomb Signature

I play modern Rock to every Metal Genre imaginable. I need an all-rounder. It needs to cover varying tunings between E-Standard and Drop B. I know i can make both scale lengths work for all tunings (currently my LP does so fine, although lacking clarity on the lower end of tunings).

I like the idea of a baritone.
The finish of the Holcomb pleases me more
The Holcomb feels like a better deal because of upgraded hardware (mostly pickups, the Alpha/Omega Set is close to 300&#8364; alone)

Any input to make this decision easier?


----------



## r33per

Right, here we go for a first post...

I've had a JP7 for a few years now and it's pretty good. However, I miss a decent floating trem and the pickup selector is in the wrong place (keep hitting it when strumming...). The low B is always getting snagged in the bridge so goes sharp as well. Niggling issues? Maybe, but it's these things that stop me really loving the guitar. It's major distiguishing point is the piezo - love it.

So... I've got about £1500 ($1700?) for a new 7. Do I go for an Ibby RG752AHM then do a piezo mod, or a Kiesel, or something else? Needs to be a floating trem; body needs to be pointy.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Lindmann said:


> What I want (need) is an Evertune guitar.
> 
> I've already cooked it down two these 2 options:
> 
> *A) ESP BW1*
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/9330-bw-1-fm-et
> - Six stings (easy to play, limited range)
> - EMG 81/85 (love these pickups)
> - Cool body design
> - Boring Black color
> 
> *B) ESP SH7*
> http://www.espguitars.com/products/19152-sh-7-evertune?category_id=1968970-brian-welch
> - Seven strings (tougher to play?, more range)
> - Fishman Fluence (never tried em, but they promise flexibility)
> - Not black (=good)
> 
> I've nerver played a seven before, which makes it a tough decision.
> I bounce around a lot on stage and really benefit from an easy-to-play guitar.
> 
> I know I love the EMG Pickups, but maybe the Fishman are even more of my liking...? Or maybe not. Hmm...



Unless you want to start using the 7th string in your band or for another project then I'd probably stick with the 6-string option.


----------



## domsch1988

domsch1988 said:


> PRS SE277 (HH non semihollow)
> vs
> PRS SE Mark Holcomb Signature
> 
> I play modern Rock to every Metal Genre imaginable. I need an all-rounder. It needs to cover varying tunings between E-Standard and Drop B. I know i can make both scale lengths work for all tunings (currently my LP does so fine, although lacking clarity on the lower end of tunings).
> 
> I like the idea of a baritone.
> The finish of the Holcomb pleases me more
> The Holcomb feels like a better deal because of upgraded hardware (mostly pickups, the Alpha/Omega Set is close to 300 alone)
> 
> Any input to make this decision easier?



I hate quoting myself, but another option popped up.
If i add another 300 bucks to the PRS Holcomb, i can get a Ormsby Hype GTR. Any thoughts on build quality? And wether the 2" fan for 6 strings is playable for someone without fan experience 

So:
PRS SE Holcomb
vs
Ormsby Hype GTR 6

I know specs are wildly different. Both offer things i want. I looking for the best build guitar for the money. Which is put together better, which has the better setup/finish OOB?


----------



## domsch1988

r33per said:


> Right, here we go for a first post...
> 
> I've had a JP7 for a few years now and it's pretty good. However, I miss a decent floating trem and the pickup selector is in the wrong place (keep hitting it when strumming...). The low B is always getting snagged in the bridge so goes sharp as well. Niggling issues? Maybe, but it's these things that stop me really loving the guitar. It's major distiguishing point is the piezo - love it.
> 
> So... I've got about £1500 ($1700?) for a new 7. Do I go for an Ibby RG752AHM then do a piezo mod, or a Kiesel, or something else? Needs to be a floating trem; body needs to be pointy.



Prestige Ibaneze's are great. You won't be disappointet for the money. Though i'm not sure how easy a piezo mod would be 
For 1700$ i wouldn't look at Kiesel. The QC and CR have gone a bit downhill lately. Plus, i don't think you can spec out even a basic 7 with piezo option for this money.
So, for my money, Ibanez Prestige over Kiesel any day


----------



## r33per

domsch1988 said:


> Prestige Ibaneze's are great. You won't be disappointet for the money. Though i'm not sure how easy a piezo mod would be
> For 1700$ i wouldn't look at Kiesel. The QC and CR have gone a bit downhill lately. Plus, i don't think you can spec out even a basic 7 with piezo option for this money.
> So, for my money, Ibanez Prestige over Kiesel any day



Superb, mate - that was my gut feeling anyway. Plus the thought of shipping+taxes to the UK  was putting me off the Kiesel as well...

Right: time to feed the GAS meter.

^that is not a euphemism.


----------



## JustMac

Getting sick of all this metal lark so think I might get a lovely Tele, nothing too bank-breaking though. Would love some thoughts


I can either go for a high-end (relatively, I mean) Squier or a low-end MIM Fender

https://www.thomann.de/ie/fender_sq...htm?ref=search_rslt_thinline+squier+_346104_1

VS.

https://www.thomann.de/ie/fender_standard_telecaster_mn_lpb2011.htm


Any ideas? I think I'm leaning towards the Squier, apparently those WH humbuckers and the f-hole have some really unique tonal qualities. And I love the way it looks. I like the baby blue too, though! I have played the VM Tele Deluxe before and it played better than an American Fender they had in the shop, so I'm well rid of any preconceived snobbery.


----------



## prlgmnr

MIJ Fenders are great value for money if you can find one to your tastes.

While I'm here, Musicman Axis vs Musicman Axis Super Sport vs Some sort of Wolfgang. (I'm after something to play metal on that doesn't have a 16" shreddy type fretboard radius)


----------



## domsch1988

JustMac said:


> Getting sick of all this metal lark so think I might get a lovely Tele, nothing too bank-breaking though. Would love some thoughts
> 
> 
> I can either go for a high-end (relatively, I mean) Squier or a low-end MIM Fender
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/ie/fender_sq...htm?ref=search_rslt_thinline+squier+_346104_1
> 
> VS.
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/ie/fender_standard_telecaster_mn_lpb2011.htm
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I think I'm leaning towards the Squier, apparently those WH humbuckers and the f-hole have some really unique tonal qualities. And I love the way it looks. I like the baby blue too, though! I have played the VM Tele Deluxe before and it played better than an American Fender they had in the shop, so I'm well rid of any preconceived snobbery.



Those two guitars are wildly different. Thinline HH or Classic SS Tele. In this case it's more of a decision for pickup configuration rather than Fender or squier  I'd go HH here because of versatility.
If it's fender or squier, i'd go fender. Most fenders i've played have spoken more to me than squiers. Not sure why, but they just resonated better. Plus the resale value of a fender should be higher


----------



## killer

r33per said:


> Right, here we go for a first post...
> 
> I've had a JP7 for a few years now and it's pretty good. However, I miss a decent floating trem and the pickup selector is in the wrong place (keep hitting it when strumming...). The low B is always getting snagged in the bridge so goes sharp as well. Niggling issues? Maybe, but it's these things that stop me really loving the guitar. It's major distiguishing point is the piezo - love it.
> 
> So... I've got about £1500 ($1700?) for a new 7. Do I go for an Ibby RG752AHM then do a piezo mod, or a Kiesel, or something else? Needs to be a floating trem; body needs to be pointy.



You could try to find Rg2027x or Rg2127x (both models are with piezo). They are pretty rare but if you could find them they are safe bet.


----------



## Lindmann

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Unless you want to start using the 7th string in your band or for another project then I'd probably stick with the 6-string option.


Yeah. Might be a good idea since I haven't missed the seventh string yet.

On the other side...who knows...maybe I will start writing songs that make use of the seventh string as soon as I have one.
The Head Sig seems to be the more versatile guitar (ext range, Fishman PUs) while the Weinman Sig is the safe bet.

But I've made up my mind. I will just order both and check those mo....ers out and returm one of them.
Gonna be a tone, playability and looks shootout.
Edit: okay...for the most part it will be: Which guitar looks meaner in my hands and will make my Biceps seem bigger.


----------



## Lindmann

Today I found out that the SH-7 release will be delayed until september.
So I'm most likely gonna order the MH-1000ET instead.

It will be a BW1 VS MH-1000ET shootout then...


----------



## r33per

killer said:


> You could try to find Rg2027x or Rg2127x (both models are with piezo). They are pretty rare but if you could find them they are safe bet.



Oh I'd love to... Not holding out much hope, though


----------



## Wolfos

r33per said:


> Right, here we go for a first post...
> 
> I've had a JP7 for a few years now and it's pretty good. However, I miss a decent floating trem and the pickup selector is in the wrong place (keep hitting it when strumming...). The low B is always getting snagged in the bridge so goes sharp as well. Niggling issues? Maybe, but it's these things that stop me really loving the guitar. It's major distiguishing point is the piezo - love it.
> 
> So... I've got about £1500 ($1700?) for a new 7. Do I go for an Ibby RG752AHM then do a piezo mod, or a Kiesel, or something else? Needs to be a floating trem; body needs to be pointy.



If you go on reverb I believe there's one or two prestige models for sale with piezo already. That being said I've own prestige ibanez guitars and a few JP7 models and BFR models and personally I find the Music Man way better I'm absolutely In love with their trem (all personal preference) but I'm suprised you dont like the layout of the controls it was pretty well laid out I thought, unless you're a strummer then ya i guess it would be a problem. You can even do a reverb search of piezo to see what comes up.


----------



## r33per

Wolfos said:


> ...I'm suprised you dont like the layout of the controls it was pretty well laid out I thought, unless you're a strummer then ya i guess it would be a problem.



You nailed it 

That selector switch location is great for an anchored hand when playing, but as soon as I have any movement in it (e.g. strumming) I just can't seem to avoid it...

Sloppy technique, I guess!


----------



## Wolfos

r33per said:


> You nailed it
> 
> That selector switch location is great for an anchored hand when playing, but as soon as I have any movement in it (e.g. strumming) I just can't seem to avoid it...
> 
> Sloppy technique, I guess!



Well then I would go PRS or Suhr, I know Suhr makes 7 strings with I credible trems you can't go wrong man.


----------



## Neytle

Guys. Help me to choose. Carvin 747 (1000$), Ibanez u7s(900$), 7620(625$), 7621(535$!), schecter hr c7 (535$), I need well made price quality guitar for long run


----------



## Milchek

I'm currently looking at 3 options seriously:

Ibanez Prestige RGD2127FX (either new, or second hand with Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient combo)

FGN Expert EEL-DE-7 ELAN

S7G Cobra 7 Baritone
I will test the Ibanez and S7G tomorrow, but the FGN I cannot get my hands on as it's from Japan and would need to be imported. I have experience with Ibanez and love their necks (my current daily 6 is an old Japanese made Destroyer with BKP Aftermaths). 

That said, I'm not a huge fan of the bridge, the S7G has a hipshot, which I like, and BKP Juggernauts, for a similar price. Downside is there is only a fret marker at the 12th (I know, what kind of hack am I if I need fret markers!) and being a baritone it's "extended" length (27.5") which could be overkill.

The FGN i don't know much about other than it has hardware and specs I like, and looks alright. Helps that it's relatively unique in the sense there aren't too many cats rockin FGN's out there.

Any advice, gents? Is there a particular brand or model that sticks out as a no-no? Also, the S7G seems relatively cheap for what it is (made in USA too) - is there a red flag here?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

My


Milchek said:


> I'm currently looking at 3 options seriously:
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RGD2127FX (either new, or second hand with Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient combo)
> 
> FGN Expert EEL-DE-7 ELAN
> 
> S7G Cobra 7 Baritone
> I will test the Ibanez and S7G tomorrow, but the FGN I cannot get my hands on as it's from Japan and would need to be imported. I have experience with Ibanez and love their necks (my current daily 6 is an old Japanese made Destroyer with BKP Aftermaths).
> 
> That said, I'm not a huge fan of the bridge, the S7G has a hipshot, which I like, and BKP Juggernauts, for a similar price. Downside is there is only a fret marker at the 12th (I know, what kind of hack am I if I need fret markers!) and being a baritone it's "extended" length (27.5") which could be overkill.
> 
> The FGN i don't know much about other than it has hardware and specs I like, and looks alright. Helps that it's relatively unique in the sense there aren't too many cats rockin FGN's out there.
> 
> Any advice, gents? Is there a particular brand or model that sticks out as a no-no? Also, the S7G seems relatively cheap for what it is (made in USA too) - is there a red flag here?



The S7G gets my vote. You can always get those miniature labels and stick them on your fretboard.


----------



## gunch

get a cheap "good" guitar like a schec or ec1000 or korean 00's ibby like an AX or SZ or save up for a used J custom, Jem 7v or unloaded JP6?


----------



## Milchek

After testing out several guitars over the weekend. Some of the guitars I tried, along with notes, are below. It seems I'm an Ibanez man, which makes sense, I grew up with an old Destoyer, so I guess I just got too used to the neck profile. 

For reference I tested all of these without plugging in, what I was looking at is the feel mainly. I did get to try the S7G through an amp, but it was some small solid state practice amp that left a bit to be desired - or maybe it's just my playing 

*S7G Cobra Baritone*
Really nice actually, had pretty good specs in terms of hardware and setup. 27.5" scale, hipshot, stainless frets, ebony fretboard and bkp juggernauts. The downside for me was the matte satin finish, a small ding on the top, and some rough fretwork around where the binding is. It felt a little 'raw' as a result.

*Schecter C7 Apocalypse / Schecter Banshee Elite 7*
Bundling these as they felt very similar in my hands despite some differences. For me trialing all of these was really about getting an idea of the necks, as that seems to be wear I can "feel" the most difference in guitars. Body material and weight makes little difference to me as I don't gig, so I'm sitting with the guitar anyway and I doubt I'd be able to tell between two identical guitars with different wood tops. So for me it's all about the neck, pickups, hardware, and fretboard (rosewood seems to be the one for me). What I will say about these Korean made guitars is they are pretty well put together, I couldn't see any real issues that stood out, even when played side by side and compared to Ibanez Prestige (Japanese made) and the aforementioned S7G (which had some minor issues). In the end, neck and aesthetics weren't for me.

*LTD Horizon Limited Edition Koa Baritone 7*
This thing looked the goods, but unfortunately the one in the shop had some blemishes and marks around the body and even the pickups were starting to look a little tarnished (they're a brushed metallic looking finish so it's easy to see). It felt great, and again, looked amazing in person. Overall though I decided against it because of the neck, and the relative price (pretty expensive for what you're getting in my opinion - despite Koa being rarer)

*LTD Eclipse Baritone 7*
Another example that despite being the cheaper 'LTD' Korean made stuff you can still get a really nicely built guitar. This thing was actually really fun to play, probably the number 2 preference guitar I played on the day, even despite the fact that it didn't have that Wizard Ibanez neck profile I've become accustomed to. Finish was beautiful on the model I tried (Transparent Black EC-407) - I think it was flamed maple over mahogany, just felt really nice in the lap and the rosewood fingerboard was super nice despite the slightly thicker neck profile (that I'm used to anyway). 27" scale, again, still considering this one.

*Ibanez Prestige RG752FX Sub Purple & Ibanez Prestige RG752LWFX AGB*
These were my favorite guitars on the day. The Sub Purple RG752FX just edged out the LWFX because of price point (which is lower as it doesn't have the binding and limba top) only downsides were that it had some scratches/scuffs on it already, but it was heavily reduced. I did try to bargain a little more ($150 AUD below asking price) but the seller refused to accept or counter, so I walked away. Wizard rosewood necks just felt the best to me, really easy to move around on and play. Hardware and specs were decent on this one too, Dimarzio PAFs, and the basswood body was great even though it was perhaps a touch light. The two felt identical though, aside from the LWFX being a touch heavier - which I'm guessing is because of the limba top and added binding etc.

In the end I walked away from all of this thinking the RG752FX is the one to get, but I don't mind waiting till a better example comes up, or even something second hand. I have also considered the RGD2127FX, which has different specs (26.5" scale for one) but I can't get my hands on one to test, and the guys that sell em are interstate and can't get them in anyway. So for now the waiting game continues until the right guitar comes up. 

One very important thing I learned through all this is that in the end it's all just what feels right. I though that I'd be walking out with the Koa Baritone 7 when i drove to the guitar shop, but after trying everything I tried I knew that it would be the wrong purchase. I really like the aesthetic on some guitars and the specs, but the necks just felt wrong, or the finish wasn't great.


----------



## Olorin

Hello everyone!

I'm struggling to decide which guitar I should pick as my 1st 7string.

Schecter Damien Elite 7
Vs
Ibanez RGIR27FE

I can get both at around the same price, and only online, as I can't find any of those in local shops (so unable to try any).
I want to play Thrash, death, deathcore, djent metal, and influenced by Whitechapel, carnifex, Oceano, The Black Dhalia Murder, Thy art is murder, etc.

Can you guys help me out? Any suggestions besides those 2 at the same price?

Thank you so much in advance! \m/


----------



## sezna

Neytle said:


> Guys. Help me to choose. Carvin 747 (1000$), Ibanez u7s(900$), 7620(625$), 7621(535$!), schecter hr c7 (535$), I need well made price quality guitar for long run



If you can afford it...747 or u7s for sure. If money is a big issue, I'd do the 7621. Schecters get old really fast imo.


----------



## Milchek

Olorin said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm struggling to decide which guitar I should pick as my 1st 7string.
> 
> Schecter Damien Elite 7
> Vs
> Ibanez RGIR27FE



I'd go with the Ibanez as personal preference, but for you it will come down to the pickups. The Ibanez has 707s, the Schecter has 81-7 and 85-7 pickups. If possible try to find some other guitars near you with these and have a listen.

I can't find any info on the scale length of the Ibanez, but the Schecter is 26.5" which in my opinion is perfect. Both have rosewood fretboards (bound) but the Ibanez will probably be lighter as it's basswood, the Schecter is mahogany. I don't think you can go wrong with either, but if it were my money I'd be on the Ibanez (because I prefer their Wizard necks).


----------



## Olorin

Milchek said:


> I'd go with the Ibanez as personal preference, but for you it will come down to the pickups. The Ibanez has 707s, the Schecter has 81-7 and 85-7 pickups. If possible try to find some other guitars near you with these and have a listen.
> 
> I can't find any info on the scale length of the Ibanez, but the Schecter is 26.5" which in my opinion is perfect. Both have rosewood fretboards (bound) but the Ibanez will probably be lighter as it's basswood, the Schecter is mahogany. I don't think you can go wrong with either, but if it were my money I'd be on the Ibanez (because I prefer their Wizard necks).



Thanks for the input mate!

I think the Ibanez has 25.5 scale length, which in my understanding is somehow worse for string tension in lower tunings, compared to the schecter 26.5.

Other difference is the bridge, that is fixed hardtail on both, but the Ibanez has a Gibraltar standard II-7 compared to the schecter custom hardtail. Is this of any relevance?

Also, there seems to be more flexibility on the Ibanez given the Killswitch control, but with no tone regulation... Right? Not really important?

The 81-7/85-7 EMG pickups seem more versatile and future proof to me. I don't know if I'm right, but I read somewhere that the 85-7's are actually the same thing as 707's, so this would give me a wider range of possibilities if I ever feel like swapping the bridge pickup with the neck one. Can anyone give some input on this?

Finally, the body being mahogany on the schecter, I feel like being a significant pro towards a better metal tone and playability in general. Is this a wrong understanding?

Well, I'm still a bit confused and undecided but slightly inclined to the schecter.

Any more thoughts and inputs?

Thank you so much for the help!

Cheers!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Olorin said:


> Thanks for the input mate!
> 
> I think the Ibanez has 25.5 scale length, which in my understanding is somehow worse for string tension in lower tunings, compared to the schecter 26.5.
> 
> Other difference is the bridge, that is fixed hardtail on both, but the Ibanez has a Gibraltar standard II-7 compared to the schecter custom hardtail. Is this of any relevance?
> 
> Also, there seems to be more flexibility on the Ibanez given the Killswitch control, but with no tone regulation... Right? Not really important?
> 
> The 81-7/85-7 EMG pickups seem more versatile and future proof to me. I don't know if I'm right, but I read somewhere that the 85-7's are actually the same thing as 707's, so this would give me a wider range of possibilities if I ever feel like swapping the bridge pickup with the neck one. Can anyone give some input on this?
> 
> Finally, the body being mahogany on the schecter, I feel like being a significant pro towards a better metal tone and playability in general. Is this a wrong understanding?
> 
> Well, I'm still a bit confused and undecided but slightly inclined to the schecter.
> 
> Any more thoughts and inputs?
> 
> Thank you so much for the help!
> 
> Cheers!



I find the QC on Schecter's to be better and more consistent than on Iron Label and Standard series Ibanez guitars. I think you are more likely to end up with a nicer instrument going with this Schecter (although you never know what you'll get).

Scale Length: The scale length is largely personal preference. You will get more tension and a reduction in lower frequencies with a longer scale but this isn't always needed or liked... it depends on the player. If you are tuning down below G# then the longer length is definitely helpful, but not necessary.

Pickups: The 707 is not the same as the 85-7.

Wood: Any wood can play metal and you can find well-known metal players playing basswood Ibanez guitars. Aside from tonal differences, basswood is a softer wood and is more likely to dent/chip though.

Choice: ultimately this is up to you, for me I'd grab the Schecter, but assuming both are made well without any major quality issues then it's really personal preference.


----------



## lilyoz

Hi all, I'm looking to buy a 7 string in the next few weeks. I'm not a beginner to guitar and have owned expensive guitars in the past, but definitely a beginner to 7 string. Do you think I should spend somewhere in the ~$1000 category and get something like a Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid or Ibanez RG1527 or go with something a bit more like the ESP E-II HORIZON NT-7 EVERTUNE?


----------



## MoonJelly

If you haven't played an Evertune equipped guitar, try it first. Especially if you have a marked vibrato/bending technique, it may not suit your playing.
If that's your budget an Ibby Prestige is the way to go IMHO


----------



## ZombieLloyd

Hey guys, I'm having a hard time choosing between 3 guitars. First is the Washburn Solar V with the Evertune bridge. Second is a Schecter Jeff Loomis V. Third is the Jeff Loomis Cygnus. If I get the Schecter V I'll be swapping the EMGs for Loomis's signature SD Blackouts. Which model is the better choice?


----------



## Elwood

Jackson Dominion vs ESP Horizon (passive and hard tail) vs PRS CE.

I'm looking at playability and a focus on metal but the ability to get a decent clean and rock sound. Open to other suggestions as well.


----------



## MoonJelly

ZombieLloyd said:


> Hey guys, I'm having a hard time choosing between 3 guitars. First is the Washburn Solar V with the Evertune bridge. Second is a Schecter Jeff Loomis V. Third is the Jeff Loomis Cygnus. If I get the Schecter V I'll be swapping the EMGs for Loomis's signature SD Blackouts. Which model is the better choice?



That Loomis Cygnus won't disappoint.



Elwood said:


> Jackson Dominion vs ESP Horizon (passive and hard tail) vs PRS CE.
> 
> I'm looking at playability and a focus on metal but the ability to get a decent clean and rock sound. Open to other suggestions as well.



ESP is the obvious choice between the three.


----------



## Kyle-Vick

I need help making a decision as I am extremely indecisive and keep going back and forth on what to do. Let me first start by listing what I have for guitars; I have a Gibson Les Paul Studio, MIJ Ibanez RG520, MIM Fender Strat (SSS), and an Epiphone Les Paul Standard. I recently traded my LTD EC-400 with EMGs for a MIJ Ibanez RG7420. My dilemma is, now I need a D standard guitar as the LTD was used for this. I have a buddy who is interested in the Epiphone, so I have been thinking about selling that to him to purchase something else to setup in D. I have been slowly replacing my instruments with MIJ and MIA models, so I was looking at getting a Fender USA SSH or HH, Fender USA HH Telecaster, Gibson Les Paul 50’s Tribute Gold Top, LTD M1000, ESP Horizon or MII, PRS S2 Custom 24, or an Ibanez Prestige. I mainly play heavier stuff, but dabble around in some clean and bluesy stuff. I can’t decide whether I should just keep the Epiphone and swap all of the hardware and pickups out for better stuff or unload it and get something else. Let me know your opinions and if you have any other suggestions.


----------



## MoonJelly

You sound like a collector. As in, don't sell your guitars, just save your money and buy more. You'll miss any guitar you sell.


----------



## MoonJelly

Here's one for the pedal experts. Looking for a weird, left-of-center fuzz that plays well with doom, death, and thrashy stuff. I'm currently back and forth with an Old Blood Noise Haunt and a Lastgasp Gomorrah fuzz. The Gomorrah has some cool noise effects but I really like the spread of tones from the Haunt


----------



## alex91

I've been searching for a guitar and I've come down to two options, at the same price: a Fender AV65 Strat (brand new) and a Gibson LP Traditional 2014 (Gibson Les Paul Traditional 120th Anniversary Standard

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br...ul-traditional-120th-anniversary-standard-_JM)


I know it's an apples and oranges comparison, but I will try to explain my taste sound wise.


My favorite band is Oasis, I love Rolling Stones (especially Mick Taylor's time), George Harrison, Tom Petty, Stone Roses, RHCP, The Animals, Beatles. I like Hendrix and Clapton, but I won't say I listen to them as much as I'd like to, although I'd like to change this. I love Little Wing, All Along the Watchtower and Cocaine.


Overall, I'd say my favorite bands are Oasis, Rolling Stones and Stone Roses. I also should add that I will try to expand my blues and jazz taste/library when I get the guitar.


Besides some Led.Zep, AC/DC and G'N'Roses songs, I'm not a big fan of hard rock and too noisy guitars.


Anyway, I know this would probably mean the LP would fit me better, but I'd also love to play some clean ballad/calm songs like this:





I should also add this will be my main guitar, but I will buy in the future another one. If I buy the Les Paul, I will sure later buy a Fender, but a cheaper one, like the MIM. If I buy the Fende, I'll surely later buy a LP, but it'll be a cheaper one, like an Epiphone.


So, what do you think? I'm getting a little bit more towards the LP but I'm still unsure.


Thank you.


----------



## J_Mac

alex91 said:


> I've been searching for a guitar and I've come down to two options, at the same price: a Fender AV65 Strat (brand new) and a Gibson LP Traditional 2014 (Gibson Les Paul Traditional 120th Anniversary Standard
> 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br...ul-traditional-120th-anniversary-standard-_JM)
> 
> 
> I know it's an apples and oranges comparison, but I will try to explain my taste sound wise.
> 
> 
> My favorite band is Oasis, I love Rolling Stones (especially Mick Taylor's time), George Harrison, Tom Petty, Stone Roses, RHCP, The Animals, Beatles. I like Hendrix and Clapton, but I won't say I listen to them as much as I'd like to, although I'd like to change this. I love Little Wing, All Along the Watchtower and Cocaine.
> 
> 
> Overall, I'd say my favorite bands are Oasis, Rolling Stones and Stone Roses. I also should add that I will try to expand my blues and jazz taste/library when I get the guitar.
> 
> 
> Besides some Led.Zep, AC/DC and G'N'Roses songs, I'm not a big fan of hard rock and too noisy guitars.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I know this would probably mean the LP would fit me better, but I'd also love to play some clean ballad/calm songs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should also add this will be my main guitar, but I will buy in the future another one. If I buy the Les Paul, I will sure later buy a Fender, but a cheaper one, like the MIM. If I buy the Fende, I'll surely later buy a LP, but it'll be a cheaper one, like an Epiphone.
> 
> 
> So, what do you think? I'm getting a little bit more towards the LP but I'm still unsure.
> 
> 
> Thank you.




LP for sure!

I have an LP studio and it's immense. They're heavy, mahogany body and maple top, but they can do big meaty sounds like the bands you mention as well as intricate stuff like Clapton. The Strat will limit your options tonally. If you want to crank out stuff like Oasis then LP is your only choice, the Fender will sound twangy. You are making the right call with a USA Gibson and a MIM strat. I would grab an LP off eBay for £450 ish like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gibson-Le...546748?hash=item2cc37159fc:g:Ni8AAOSwiQ9ZR6-F


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

I have one..

Torn between a Kiesel Vader w/ Trem and a J-Custom RG. I like ss frets and the ergonomics of a headless, but I really like Ibanez trems and how nicely the frets are finished.. Seeing as I've never played a Vader I have no idea what to expect from the trem or neck..


----------



## bostjan

The J Custom RG will have plenty of ergonomic features as well.

The key question, I believe, is whether you are thinking of buying an existing Kiesel or custom ordering one. Kiesel's customer service has been in the spotlight frequently, lately, and for all of the wrong reasons. If you are not dealing with Kiesel over the course of a build, though, it shouldn't be much of an issue, either way.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

alex91 said:


> I've been searching for a guitar and I've come down to two options, at the same price: a Fender AV65 Strat (brand new) and a Gibson LP Traditional 2014 (Gibson Les Paul Traditional 120th Anniversary Standard



For what you're doing, def an LP style. If you want Strat-ish sound you can always wire for coil taps(emphasis on ish). Though I must say that the unfinished necks on a Strat feel smoother to me than the glossy Gibson necks. Also as a side note, I have to say the G&L Strats are nice if you want a legit Strat down the road.




J_Mac said:


> LP for sure!
> 
> I have an LP studio and it's immense. They're heavy, mahogany body and maple top, but they can do big meaty sounds like the bands you mention as well as intricate stuff like Clapton. The Strat will limit your options tonally. You are making the right call with a USA Gibson and a MIM strat.



I have to disagree. I've played some LP studios and didn't find them to be that great... If you get a Studio then anticipate a fret job and probably a new nut. In that price range one can pick up a used LTD Eclipse that will outperform(imo) the LP Studio. Sorry if I made this more difficult


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

bostjan said:


> The J Custom RG will have plenty of ergonomic features as well.
> 
> The key question, I believe, is whether you are thinking of buying an existing Kiesel or custom ordering one. Kiesel's customer service has been in the spotlight frequently, lately, and for all of the wrong reasons. If you are not dealing with Kiesel over the course of a build, though, it shouldn't be much of an issue, either way.



At this time Kiesel's with trems are very very rare on the used market. The build I want will be around $1800usd. 

Unfortunately Ibanez doesn't make a headless(yet?). If I could get a headless Ibanez then it would be a done deal.


----------



## bostjan

If you don't absolutely love the guitar, and go to resell it, your $1800 new Ibanez will probably fetch $1200-1400, while your $1800 Kiesel will be lucky to get you $1000 in resale. If you keep your guitar forever, it won't matter, but honestly, will you keep it forever? What if Ibanez makes a headless RG with SS frets in 2018 or 2020 or whenever?

I guess my general thought is if you are going to go full custom, you might as well go all in and come to terms with losing all of your money if you decide to sell. If you are buying something that is not 100% what you absolutely want, you should consider the resale value and factor that into your decision.

Make a list of pro's and con's. You might not even pick the one with the most pro's or least con's, but it can help visualize the information better.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

bostjan said:


> Make a list of pro's and con's. You might not even pick the one with the most pro's or least con's, but it can help visualize the information better.



Pulled the trigger on a Vader V6x..HSH, Maple/Alder with Swamp Ash top. Tung oil neck, SS frets..Sales guy was knowledgeable and friendly. Although Escondido isn't a long drive for me. Might be a factor


----------



## Restarted

Hello all.
Getting back to guitar after a long break (during which there was a lot of weight lifting). Apparently my hands have gotten bigger? Can't play my Ibanez (Rg550 ressiue, Wizard 17mm neck) without getting annoying pain in my left hand the next day. Need a new guitar if I want to play and I've decided to go back to 7 strings for my next guitar. 

The guitar will constantly be in Drop A tuning. I MIGHT rarely if ever go standard but I don't want to factor that in. For lower tunings I have a Digitech Drop.

Requirements: Not a super-thin neck. The most comfortable neck I've played recently was an E2 Eclipse. 20mm at first fret. Could definitely go a bit thinner but not 17mm thin. Fixed bridge. No preference on scale length but definitely no shorter than 25.5. 

Budget is preferably no more than $1200, but can push it up to $1500. Very open to other suggestions too, in case I missed something. I've narrowed it down to 4 options, in order of preference:

1) Schecter KM7 (mk-1): 90% sold on this one. 

2) Schecter KM7 mk-2: Really like the upgrades over the mk-1 but can't get over how much more I like the aesthetics of the mk-1. 

3) Jackson Pro HT7 with a pickup change: Seriously this guitar is gorgeous. A downgrade from KM7 but with the extra cash, there's freedom to pick whichever pickups I want. I haven't had a chance to try one though, and can't seem to find any info on neck dimensions and thickness.

4) Ibanez RG752WMFX: Pricey but can order from IbanezRules so I'll know I'm getting a good set-up and check-up.

Sorry for the long post. Appreciate any input! Thanks for reading.


----------



## MoonJelly

Def get the KM-7 if you want the neck to be more beefy. The white satin MK I would be my drug of choice, personally


----------



## gunch

VM HH Jaguar and upgrading the neck to a warmoth modern compound radius Jag/stang neck later, pups, bridge, etc. = 220-400 for guitar, 267 for neck 

Old MIJ Dinky of some sort = 200-300

AX1220 or AXS32 = 200-350

USA Peavey (Firenza, T-60, Patriot, etc) ~400


----------



## Kyle-Vick

Should I trade my Gibson LP Studio for a pristine Schecter C1 Hellraiser my buddy has, or just keep the LP and save up for a ESP Eclipse or Horizon?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Kyle-Vick said:


> Should I trade my Gibson LP Studio for a pristine Schecter C1 Hellraiser my buddy has, or just keep the LP and save up for a ESP Eclipse or Horizon?



Schecter C1 Hellraisers are nice guitars for sure but if you have the option of keeping your LP and saving up for an ESP (especially a real ESP?) then I would go that route for sure. Guitarists always need more guitars, its a scientific fact


----------



## Kyle-Vick

Alright, the same dude offered me a Jackson RRXMG (I think made in India) as well with the Hellraiser for my LP Studio. This guy never plays, he's more of a collector, so his guitars are like new. Would you guys trade a LP Studio for a Schecter C1 Hellraiser and a Jackson RRXMG? Is it worth trading my MIA Gibson for these two?


----------



## shijojojo

Hey, I'm new here and excited to get my first 7 string. I've been playing an okayish Schecter Demon 6 for a while now. The kinda stuff I (try to) play is usually Lamb of God, Karnivool, TesseracT, Intervals, Plini and so on.

I've narrowed down to two guitars:
Legator Ghost 7 string fanned fret headless - GHBF7
and
Jackson 7 string fanned fret - SLAT7FF

Also, I'm looking for a multi-effects processor, which ideally should include amp sim, since I'm not gonna be getting an amp anytime soon and plan to use monitor headphones instead or send it straight to DAW.

These are what I'm considering:
Line6 PODHD500X
and
Atomic Amps Amplifire Pedal

I tried adding links to those but couldn't because I'm new here.

If you guys could help out, any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kyle-Vick

Some info on Legator: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/any-good-on-legator-guitars.319023/

I'd personally go with the Jackson.


----------



## DeadCell

Hey guys, just signed up and need some opinions on two guitars.

Schecter KM-7 Mk.II vs Ibanez RGAIX7U

If I could decide on a scale length, that’d answer my question, but my local Guitar Center (as well as other music stores) has your typical $200-500 starter guitars, Gibsons, and Strats.

KM-7 features I like over the RGAIX7U:
- Hipshot bridge
- Neckthrough construction
- EB Compensated nut
- Glow in the dark side dots
- Location of the switch & volume pot
- Compound fretboard radius
- the price

RGAIX7U features I like over the KM-7:
- BK Aftermath pickups
- Gotoh tuners
- aesthetics

Looking at that, it makes you wonder why I’m even asking haha. I just want to hear some insight from some people who have played/owned these guitars.

I typically play hard rock and alternative stuff and rarely tune down past drop C. I really just wanted a 7 string for something different, and I feel like it could inspire my writing a bit more.

For more info, my amps are a Mesa Dual Rectifier and Mesa TC-50.


----------



## Restarted

DeadCell said:


> Hey guys, just signed up and need some opinions on two guitars.
> 
> Schecter KM-7 Mk.II vs Ibanez RGAIX7U
> 
> If I could decide on a scale length, that’d answer my question, but my local Guitar Center (as well as other music stores) has your typical $200-500 starter guitars, Gibsons, and Strats.
> 
> KM-7 features I like over the RGAIX7U:
> - Hipshot bridge
> - Neckthrough construction
> - EB Compensated nut
> - Glow in the dark side dots
> - Location of the switch & volume pot
> - Compound fretboard radius
> - the price
> 
> RGAIX7U features I like over the KM-7:
> - BK Aftermath pickups
> - Gotoh tuners
> - aesthetics
> 
> Looking at that, it makes you wonder why I’m even asking haha. I just want to hear some insight from some people who have played/owned these guitars.
> 
> I typically play hard rock and alternative stuff and rarely tune down past drop C. I really just wanted a 7 string for something different, and I feel like it could inspire my writing a bit more.
> 
> For more info, my amps are a Mesa Dual Rectifier and Mesa TC-50.



I haven't tried either. However, I had a budget of $1500 that I pushed to $2000 and still ended up ordering the KM7 mk2. I'll be getting it next month. That's my vote


----------



## Huxley

Hi Folks! Just entered here by recommendation  

I´m looking for a new 7 string and fell in love with Schecter. All of them play very tight and have a great sound, and - most important for me - the b-string is allways tight, with no snaring or intonation problems (my Les Paul standard 7 with a 24'' Scale is a nightmare when it comes to intonation...) So I played a Schecter Jeff Loomis signature (very nice, but the shiny black body is a no go to me), and a Banshe 7 Elite (sadly out of my price range.).

Now I got two new candidates (but I have no oppurtunity to test it):

Banshe Extreme 7 (looks great! And when it plays as good as the elite, this will be mine  )
or
Banshee Damien Platinum 7 (but I don´t like the active PUs. And theres something between excitement and embarrassment, when it comes to the bat inlays...)

What kind of music we do: Iron Maiden with a death / thrash infusion. Some rock vibes, chords on the lower strings, no pure palmmute chuggah 

What would you recommend?

Thanks and regards


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Huxley said:


> Hi Folks! Just entered here by recommendation
> 
> I´m looking for a new 7 string and fell in love with Schecter. All of them play very tight and have a great sound, and - most important for me - the b-string is allways tight, with no snaring or intonation problems (my Les Paul standard 7 with a 24'' Scale is a nightmare when it comes to intonation...) So I played a Schecter Jeff Loomis signature (very nice, but the shiny black body is a no go to me), and a Banshe 7 Elite (sadly out of my price range.).
> 
> Now I got two new candidates (but I have no oppurtunity to test it):
> 
> Banshe Extreme 7 (looks great! And when it plays as good as the elite, this will be mine  )
> or
> Banshee Damien Platinum 7 (but I don´t like the active PUs. And theres something between excitement and embarrassment, when it comes to the bat inlays...)
> 
> What kind of music we do: Iron Maiden with a death / thrash infusion. Some rock vibes, chords on the lower strings, no pure palmmute chuggah
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks and regards



The Banshee. Looks better and I hate the feeling of TOMs compared to fixed bridges myself. The Platinum doesn't have pickups you'd use either. The Banshee is much better looking.


----------



## Aidan

Gibson sgj or prs 245 se


----------



## Curt

or






More keen on the Fishman pickups, but at the same time, the apocalypse pickups would be cool to try as well. And at any rate, the moment Keith Merrow drops his signature fishmans, whichever guitar I get will likely get them. I love both these finishes equally, and for different reasons. The apocalypse has this beautiful, yet "brutal" look to it, "brutiful" if you will. And the SLS elite has a prairie fire thing going on with the finish and looks a little more classy and traditionally beautiful. Having the SLS already wired for the fishman stuff does give it a little jump ahead, for me. But damn, having to choose almost isn't fair, but my budget only allows for one of the two.


----------



## Restarted

Curt said:


> More keen on the Fishman pickups, but at the same time, the apocalypse pickups would be cool to try as well. And at any rate, the moment Keith Merrow drops his signature fishmans, whichever guitar I get will likely get them. I love both these finishes equally, and for different reasons. The apocalypse has this beautiful, yet "brutal" look to it, "brutiful" if you will. And the SLS elite has a prairie fire thing going on with the finish and looks a little more classy and traditionally beautiful. Having the SLS already wired for the fishman stuff does give it a little jump ahead, for me. But damn, having to choose almost isn't fair, but my budget only allows for one of the two.



Since it's a matter of finish only, I vote SLS.
If you weren't changing the pickups, my vote would also be for the SLS.
Get the SLS


----------



## gunch

Jackson SLSMG 
Ibbo S Classic 420
Schec C1+ (24.75)
Ibbo SZ 
Ibbo ARZ 400
Wildcard: an Artcore of some kind, AGS, AM or AXD


----------



## mrfluffykinz

Depends on your style, but I just picked up a sunburst C1+ for $200 used, and it's a gorgeous guitar. Sounds good out of the box but will make a good mod platform too


----------



## lurè

I'd go for te SLS just for the finish (never tried the Fishman).
The first one has that 3 knob configuration which triggers me a bit plus the finish is a bit "meh".


----------



## zarg

Next week I will order a new one. Six string.
*
Jackson Juggernaut HT6 Pro Series* vs P*RS SE Mark Holcomb *(most likely used)

Specs are fairly similiar but PRS has nicer pickups, but when getting the Jackson I'd have money left over for pickups. I prefer satin finishes, the PRS looks a bit cheap. I really liked the 7 string model of the jackson and prefer superstrats in general, but heard very good things considering the PRS quality. I plan on running this guitar in drop C mostly.


----------



## Vyn

Not strictly a guitar dilemma BUT:

Line 6 Helix
Rack Mount vs Pedal Unit

I can live with either, one is more convenient for home (Rack) but the other is crazy good live (Pedal).


----------



## OfficerRaichu

First time posting!
(Before I catch hell about my amp, I'm goingoing to upgrade to an EVH iii soon)
So, there' a long story to go along with this, but I'll cut to the chase. Before we try for our second child, I get one last big purchase. Ibe narrowed down to 2 guitars: Ormsby HYPE GTR 7, or a Kiesel AM7. Opinions on either and which would you go with? If neither, multi scale 7 string recommendations under $1600 usd?


----------



## Restarted

OfficerRaichu said:


> First time posting!
> (Before I catch hell about my amp, I'm goingoing to upgrade to an EVH iii soon)
> So, there' a long story to go along with this, but I'll cut to the chase. Before we try for our second child, I get one last big purchase. Ibe narrowed down to 2 guitars: Ormsby HYPE GTR 7, or a Kiesel AM7. Opinions on either and which would you go with? If neither, multi scale 7 string recommendations under $1600 usd?


Backstory: I had a deadline on buying a guitar. My mother in law was bringing it to me and I needed one to be delivered to her before a certain date.
I've had both Ormsby and Kiesel as options before I bought my Schecter. Ormsby won, but logistically it was not possible. They had delays in WMI and they could not guarantee any delivery date as they didn't even know when WMI was doing their run.
Then I contacted Kiesel who asked for an extra 10% (so $200 on my build) so that the guitar is delivered before my deadline. That deadline was over 12 weeks from my inquiry, while their advertised build time was 9-10 weeks and I was quoted 10-12 weeks when I inquired.
If you decide to go with Kiesel, do not, under any circumstances, get something that is not returnable. Option 50s don't void the warranty, you just can't return a guitar you don't like if you get these options. HOWEVER, if something IS wrong with the guitar, good luck proving it in that case. Depending on how Jeff feels that day, it most likely will be your fault, you're nitpicking, or the guitar is in perfect condition and you just don't like it. When you can just return the guitar no questions asked, it's easier. That was my plan until they asked for extra money to stay on schedule.
There are currently 2 active threads with Kiesel horror stories. If that is a risk you're willing to take, go with Kiesel. When they do something right, they do it right.

tl;dr was torn between Ormsby and Kiesel. Chose Ormsby first, then Kiesel, and ended up with a Schecter

p.s ESP/LTD are releasing multiscales this year too so maybe keep that in mind as well.


----------



## OfficerRaichu

Restarted said:


> Backstory: I had a deadline on buying a guitar. My mother in law was bringing it to me and I needed one to be delivered to her before a certain date.
> I've had both Ormsby and Kiesel as options before I bought my Schecter. Ormsby won, but logistically it was not possible. They had delays in WMI and they could not guarantee any delivery date as they didn't even know when WMI was doing their run.
> Then I contacted Kiesel who asked for an extra 10% (so $200 on my build) so that the guitar is delivered before my deadline. That deadline was over 12 weeks from my inquiry, while their advertised build time was 9-10 weeks and I was quoted 10-12 weeks when I inquired.
> If you decide to go with Kiesel, do not, under any circumstances, get something that is not returnable. Option 50s don't void the warranty, you just can't return a guitar you don't like if you get these options. HOWEVER, if something IS wrong with the guitar, good luck proving it in that case. Depending on how Jeff feels that day, it most likely will be your fault, you're nitpicking, or the guitar is in perfect condition and you just don't like it. When you can just return the guitar no questions asked, it's easier. That was my plan until they asked for extra money to stay on schedule.
> There are currently 2 active threads with Kiesel horror stories. If that is a risk you're willing to take, go with Kiesel. When they do something right, they do it right.
> 
> tl;dr was torn between Ormsby and Kiesel. Chose Ormsby first, then Kiesel, and ended up with a Schecter
> 
> p.s ESP/LTD are releasing multiscales this year too so maybe keep that in mind as well.


I'll have to read into the horror story threads for sure then. When it was all carvin, I bought ALL of my amps and cabs for the road from them, and they were tough, reliable, and sounded great. However, I know with guitars it could be different for sure. The build time scares me a little as it is, so if delays are common, that may be a deal breaker.


----------



## OfficerRaichu

Now that I've read that, I've also considered the Legator Ninja 300 7 Pro series too. Has anyone played one? 
One of my biggest concerns honestly is neck feel. Schecter necks always felt too beefy. I live Jackson necks, but don't care for Ibanez necks.


----------



## Restarted

OfficerRaichu said:


> Now that I've read that, I've also considered the Legator Ninja 300 7 Pro series too. Has anyone played one?
> One of my biggest concerns honestly is neck feel. Schecter necks always felt too beefy. I live Jackson necks, but don't care for Ibanez necks.



Haven't tried one, but


----------



## KnightBrolaire

trying to decide on getting the low end jackson warrior or just getting a xiphos again. hmmmm


----------



## OfficerRaichu

KnightBrolaire said:


> trying to decide on getting the low end jackson warrior or just getting a xiphos again. hmmmm



Honestly, with a few upgrades, the low end Jacksons aren't bad. I put hipshot tuners and emgs in my JS32T, and it's a pretty smooth playing, nice guitar for the money. A set up and upgraded tuners make a huge difference. The stock pickups aren't horrible, considering the price point either. If you go used too, they're a bargain. It made me want to pick up the JS22-7 after I finished that guitar, and I don't hate it for a budget 7. 
I think QC can be spotty though. I played a couple of JS32 dinkys, and hated them. I may have just got lucky.


----------



## Anquished

Going to be visiting Andertons after my birthday in March to get a new 7. The two main ones I'm torn between is the Epiphone MKH 7 Snofall and a PRS SE SvN. I've gas'd for an SE 7 string for ages and fear that I've probably overhyped it to myself, the specs sound pretty good and going by the build quality of my 277, I'm confident it'll be awesome in that regard. I can't find any reviews on it though, which is a shame. 

However I tried the black MKH7 a while back and really liked the feel of it, even the short scale length didn't bother me at all since the lowest I'll tune it to is A. Plus I prefer slinkier feeling strings. I didn't buy it because I couldn't afford it at the time. Also I've read and heard nothing but good things about them. Now that the Snofall version is out, I really like the white aesthetic. 

So, thoughts? I know they're both wildly different spec wise, but if anyone has either guitar and can provide some insight I'd be grateful!


----------



## Annonnymous

*RG827z vs RGD7320z*

*The RGD being 33% OFF, cause it's on sale, which means I'll have the money to buy a good pickup for the bridge*

*Is the quality comparable though? The RG is part of the Premium line, I didn't find information about the second one.*
*The RGD though has 26.5 scale and I'm kinda tired of my Schecter with 26.5 since I never go lower than... well, standart, I'm asking myself do I really need 26.5. And if I do, I already have my Schecter so, why not go 25.5 for fast riffs and shredding.*

*Can you please help me decide?

PS sorry for the extra large letters, I cannot find the button to make them smaller. Sorry!*


----------



## Annonnymous

I finally found how to type normally, but it's too late and I can't edit my post.
Excuse me for my ignorance...


----------



## Kyle-Vick

Should I trade my EVH 5153 50 Watt for a 6505+? My other amps are: 2ch Dual Rec, Stiletto, Rockerverb MKiii. It will only be used in my studio.


----------



## Tomservo

I have some questions concerning build quality of certain guitars. I am interested in buying a multi scale 8 string and have found a few options but the ones I’ve found it seems there is not enough info or they have spotty QC. The models I found are the Ibanez Iron Label RG8MH the Jackson SLAT8 or an Agile. Again I’m just looking for build quality, I can get a general idea for the feel by playing similar models but I live in the middle of nowhere so when I get to a bigger city usually I have to make assumptions based on models from the same company because they rarely have what I want because even the big city is not that big. Thank you.


----------



## MoonJelly

I played a SLAT8 at a guitar center in Atlanta, I thought it was pretty darn nice for an Indo-made guitar. I have also heard the Iron Labels were spotty on QC but haven't experienced one myself. Ibanez seems to be slipping on the Prestige line as well, that Ghost Fleet Blue over burled top model -- every single one I've seen has had loose chunks of wood filler in the top.


----------



## Tomservo

That is less than ideal. I’ve heard good things about the Jackson but wasn’t sure about it. I also heard about Hapas guitars does anyone have experience with them? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## OfficerRaichu

Tomservo said:


> I have some questions concerning build quality of certain guitars. I am interested in buying a multi scale 8 string and have found a few options but the ones I’ve found it seems there is not enough info or they have spotty QC. The models I found are the Ibanez Iron Label RG8MH the Jackson SLAT8 or an Agile. Again I’m just looking for build quality, I can get a general idea for the feel by playing similar models but I live in the middle of nowhere so when I get to a bigger city usually I have to make assumptions based on models from the same company because they rarely have what I want because even the big city is not that big. Thank you.



I just bought an SLAT7 FF. Then build qua lot was top notch for the price. Ithe plays amazing and surprisingly held tune with stock tuners (I upgraded to Hipshot since then, personal preference.)
I haven't had any real complaints yet. The strings Jackson puts on their guitars from the factory are disappointingly light gauges, but that''a n easy thing to change. I've played older mid range ibanez, high end schecters, Ltd SC 7s, and a few other 7s, but I'm digressing. I made the switch to Jackson for most of my guitars and haven't looked back. The SLAT7 is my favorite ERG to date, and I don't think the 8 string version will let you down.


----------



## Tomservo

I’ve heard some good things about the agile pendulum pro does anybody have any experience with these. I apologize for the frequent questions but I am very new to ERG’s and am not familiar with a lot of thee brands. I know that agile are generally considered ok by what you pay for it and it’s shortcomings are forgivable because of the price. From what I’ve seen their higher end ones are comparable to other brands.


----------



## khm

I


Tomservo said:


> That is less than ideal. I’ve heard good things about the Jackson but wasn’t sure about it. I also heard about Hapas guitars does anyone have experience with them? Thanks for your reply.


I have a custom built Hapas - which I got the tail end of last year (you can find my review) - It's a solid instrument, and I really love the neck size and shape. I have a few issues, build time was twice as long as quoted with little or no updates. The bridge is slightly off centre, which although doesn't affect playability its really irritating - and it has now got slight fret sprout, which is worrying - as although the weather has been pretty cold, all my other guitars are just fine. I Have contacted them about this and they are getting back to me about it, so I shall see what happens and report back.

I have owned a few Jacksons over the years, and to be honest I have never had an issue with them - great guitars, no body / fret issues, but I have not tried a new one since 2013 or so.


----------



## Grumul

Hi all,

So after much deliberation I've narrowed it down to two guitars. Decided to skip the evertune system (for now) so that also made me think that I should just lower my budget in general to a ballpark of up to 1000 euros.

1) *Solar A2.7 – Trans Blood Red Matte.*
_vs_
2) *PRS SE SVN Seven BC 2018.*

I'm leaning heavily towards the Solar since the custom 5 pickups really caught my ear (over youtube but still...) and I do prefer the looks of the Solar over the PRS (not by much though). The only issues with the Solar is that the shape is a little too pointy (which I can totally live with) and while the pickups are based on the custom 5's (which I really like) I couldn't really find videos of the solar sounding similar to the custom 5 (in Keith Merrow's comparison vid). It's probably all about the EQ though so I'm not super worried about that. That's just me being nitpicky I hope.

The problem with the PRS is that I can't find anything to dislike about it. The shape is sort of basic but it works. Only thing I could find was someone saying that the glossy neck finish makes it a bit sticky but I'm sure that's it's not a big deal. I'm also not super impressed with how it sounds. It sounds good don't get me wrong but it's not wowing me. It could be youtube though. 

Schecter Banshee Elite-7 CEP was an option as well for a while but I just can't justify the price difference between the Banshee and the Solar and Solar's pickups are already what I'm after (again if youtube is not deceiving me) so that's a huge plus. The PRS is at least in the middle ground price wise. 

So this is where I'm at. Share your thoughts pls.


----------



## MoonJelly

If you can get one, go for the Solar. Production numbers are small but the pickups sound better_._ The custom 5 is an _awesome_ pickup for gainy tones if that's what you really like. The PRS is designed to appeal to a wider audience but they sacrifice on the pickups - they don't have a lot of character, and I've found that particularly true with the 7-string models. Every time I played anything from the PRS SE line I thought, I'd like to start by replacing the pickups - so that's an added cost.

EDIT: Even with it being "Duncan Designed" - meaning it's the Korean made equivalent, I would still go for the Solar for pickups that have some more pep.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Grumul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So after much deliberation I've narrowed it down to two guitars. Decided to skip the evertune system (for now) so that also made me think that I should just lower my budget in general to a ballpark of up to 1000 euros.
> 
> 1) *Solar A2.7 – Trans Blood Red Matte.*
> _vs_
> 2) *PRS SE SVN Seven BC 2018.*
> 
> I'm leaning heavily towards the Solar since the custom 5 pickups really caught my ear (over youtube but still...) and I do prefer the looks of the Solar over the PRS (not by much though). The only issues with the Solar is that the shape is a little too pointy (which I can totally live with) and while the pickups are based on the custom 5's (which I really like) I couldn't really find videos of the solar sounding similar to the custom 5 (in Keith Merrow's comparison vid). It's probably all about the EQ though so I'm not super worried about that. That's just me being nitpicky I hope.
> 
> The problem with the PRS is that I can't find anything to dislike about it. The shape is sort of basic but it works. Only thing I could find was someone saying that the glossy neck finish makes it a bit sticky but I'm sure that's it's not a big deal. I'm also not super impressed with how it sounds. It sounds good don't get me wrong but it's not wowing me. It could be youtube though.
> 
> Schecter Banshee Elite-7 CEP was an option as well for a while but I just can't justify the price difference between the Banshee and the Solar and Solar's pickups are already what I'm after (again if youtube is not deceiving me) so that's a huge plus. The PRS is at least in the middle ground price wise.
> 
> So this is where I'm at. Share your thoughts pls.



My vote is for the Solar. Simply because I like supporting Ola and the more all of you guys buy those guitars the more options he gets to release and I'm still waiting on some nicer 7 options like what the 6-strings come in. hahahaha

Really though, I prefer the neck on the Solar (mine is a Washburn Solar but basically the same) over the PRS SVN (which I also own).
I also prefer the pickups, the 5-way toggle (instead of 3 with push-pull switch), the contouring of the body (more comfortable to sit with for sure), and the weight.
Can't comment on the tuners though since I have the EverTune version.


----------



## BenjaminW

Excessive tags in a thread, or no tags?


----------



## Grumul

@MoonJelly Thanks for your input!
@LeviathanKiller Thanks for your input as well! Actually, I think you're the guy I saw saying that the glossy neck finish on the PRS is sticky, haha. By the way, since you have more than one guitar (at least lol) mind telling me how the sustain compares on a guitar with an evertune vs without one? Ideally it would be a solar with an evertune vs a solar without one but Ola is ignoring this request of mine


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Grumul said:


> @MoonJelly Thanks for your input!
> @LeviathanKiller Thanks for your input as well! Actually, I think you're the guy I saw saying that the glossy neck finish on the PRS is sticky, haha. By the way, since you have more than one guitar (at least lol) mind telling me how the sustain compares on a guitar with an evertune vs without one? Ideally it would be a solar with an evertune vs a solar without one but Ola is ignoring this request of mine



I got over the neck feel eventually on that PRS SVN. End up buying two more gloss neck guitars actually. Doesn't bother me that much BUT I rarely sweat while playing. YMMV

I did just a rough timing and the EverTune Solar sustained for about 7 or 8 seconds and my other hardtail/fixed bridges did about 10 seconds. They ARE all long scale lengths though. +1" minimum. The Solar is 25.5" and the other guitars I tried were 26.5" and 27". It doesn't bother me 99% of the time with what I play. In such a case, I'd just use another guitar if it wasn't long enough.


----------



## rok

Hello, i am looking for my first seven string. I have been torn between
*Schecter SGR C-7*
* and *
*Harley Benton R-457MN WH Progressive Series.*
so if anyone has any experience or thoughts please let me know*.*


----------



## binz

Ibanez RG8-WH 
Pro: - Really like the white finish
Con: - Dunno, I might want to switch pickups like seymour duncan sentient/pegasus, I think I read its not easy to change them (at least w/o having it look stupid)
- no multiscale. Never played it but thinking about doing stretchy add9 chords on the higher strings the design seems to make sense

Ibanez RGMS8 (new low end multiscale just introduced this year)
Pro: Multiscale 27.2" - 25.5", passive Humbuckers apparently not that bad
Con: It's black. Was thinking about eventually someday giving it a refinish in some plain color (white, or Justin Lowe style green), but no clue how expencive this is (certainly couldnt do it myself), but then the metallic hardware is pretty ugly
- a little more expensive. Apparently they were 500 when they came out but now they are ~ 600 everywhere

so between those two its basically the question of Aestetics (white finish) vs. Practicality (multiscale). There is also this one but due to high price it is kind of already ruled out.

Agile Legacy 827
Pro: Beautiful, both finish and the headstock (I love reverse headstocks!)
Con: Price is 400$ + 200$ shipping + 19% tax and 5% customs onto everything = 758$ = 650 Euro so way more expensive all in all.

The shipping + tax problem for agiles also holds for used ones on reverb so they are unfortunately kind of out. If I was in the US I would not hestate on the decision.
In my location (Germany) the Harley Benton Fanned frets would be the rational / best choice, but I just find them so damn ugly I know I would not enjoy playing it.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

binz said:


> Ibanez RG8-WH
> Pro: - Really like the white finish
> Con: - Dunno, I might want to switch pickups like seymour duncan sentient/pegasus, I think I read its not easy to change them (at least w/o having it look stupid)
> - no multiscale. Never played it but thinking about doing stretchy add9 chords on the higher strings the design seems to make sense
> 
> Ibanez RGMS8 (new low end multiscale just introduced this year)
> Pro: Multiscale 27.2" - 25.5", passive Humbuckers apparently not that bad
> Con: It's black. Was thinking about eventually someday giving it a refinish in some plain color (white, or Justin Lowe style green), but no clue how expencive this is (certainly couldnt do it myself), but then the metallic hardware is pretty ugly
> - a little more expensive. Apparently they were 500 when they came out but now they are ~ 600 everywhere
> 
> so between those two its basically the question of Aestetics (white finish) vs. Practicality (multiscale). There is also this one but due to high price it is kind of already ruled out.
> 
> Agile Legacy 827
> Pro: Beautiful, both finish and the headstock (I love reverse headstocks!)
> Con: Price is 400$ + 200$ shipping + 19% tax and 5% customs onto everything = 758$ = 650 Euro so way more expensive all in all.
> 
> The shipping + tax problem for agiles also holds for used ones on reverb so they are unfortunately kind of out. If I was in the US I would not hestate on the decision.
> In my location (Germany) the Harley Benton Fanned frets would be the rational / best choice, but I just find them so damn ugly I know I would not enjoy playing it.



I don't recommend the Legacy series from Agile that much. I don't know the quality of the other two to know if it's on the same level or better or worse but I don't like mine a whole lot really. Could be because I hate TOMs normally but still. Septor/Intrepid/Interceptor ones are better and hard to beat.


----------



## binz

Thats good to know, thanks! I most probably wont be able to get an Agile anway though.

I found out that theres a shop in Germany that does refinishing for all in all about 200€ and it seems legit. For my German fellows: boeli musikhandel
So I asked my local shop if they can get the multiscale Ibanez to try out. If I like it I would take it and maybe eventually do a refinish. If I dont like it I would go for the white RG8.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

binz said:


> Thats good to know, thanks! I most probably wont be able to get an Agile anway though.
> 
> I found out that theres a shop in Germany that does refinishing for all in all about 200€ and it seems legit. For my German fellows: boeli musikhandel
> So I asked my local shop if they can get the multiscale Ibanez to try out. If I like it I would take it and maybe eventually do a refinish. If I dont like it I would go for the white RG8.



Agile is great when you can get them for their indicated price plus the $50 or less shipping they usually charge. Otherwise, I'd stick with a name brand that has more support behind it allowing you to exchange more easily should you get a dud.

If you've ever used Jet.com you'll notice that let you get a cheaper price by rejecting the right to free returns and other "extras" like that. That's what Agile as a brand is. It's a collection of guitars with various permutations (combos) of specs that other brands offer consistently but without the brand support overhead. I think it's exciting combing through their selection every two weeks or so and seeing what new random thing has come out since they're almost like semi-customs that constantly rotate out. But if you're not getting them at a good price, it's less fun because there's associated risk.

It sounds like you've got a good plan with that Ibanez. Be sure to post a NGD (New Guitar Day) post when you get it and ESPECIALLY if you have it refinished!


----------



## Kyle-Vick

I was offered a LTD Elite MII for $600, should I pick it up, and sell some stuff to offset the cost, or just wait and save up for a earlier ESP standard series with the “ESP” on the headstock? I always try to think about resale when I make purchases, just in case I have to unload stuff.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Which 5-string bass guitar?

Brice Freak-Out Bass 535 Burl Brown ($400 after shipping)

vs

Ibanez SR405EQM Quilted Maple 5-string ($500)


----------



## BMO

Having some trouble deciding between a few guitars for my next purchase. I decided I wanna step up from workhorses just once now that I’m financially able get my first serious high quality guitar in a couple weeks. I spent some time and testing in person figuring out what I want in my next guitar and browsed the market. My choices I narrowed down to are:

1. ESP USA Custom Horizon (Black quilt with String-thru TOM)

2. ESP Technical House custom with lawsuit les paul body and lawsuit jackson headstock shape (all black white binding, sharkin inlays and a floyd rose)

3. ESP Bolt On Horizon (TOM with stoptail with the knobs close to the bridge and the see thru color finish that shows the wood grain)

4. Ormsby Custom Hypemachine

5. USA Charvel (either a Joe Duplantier or a Star Reissue) 

Apologies if this is too many guitars, it’s tough to make my mind up!


----------



## FenderBluesAAA

I'm stuck between getting an Agile Septor elite and a Jackson Slathx3-7. Both sound like a great value for the price. None of the differences bother me between the two. I wish the Jackson arch top was deeper and had smoother edges. If the Agile has a deeper and smoother arch, I would probably go with the agile but there isn't one around to try out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FenderBluesAAA

Duplicate


----------



## FenderBluesAAA

Duplicate


----------



## FenderBluesAAA

Duplicate


----------



## MoonJelly

The Septor does not have very deep carve. Those two are actually very similar, weirdly the Jackson SLAT7 (FF) is a lot deeper and has more of a flat 'shelf' on the edge, of course it costs more.

The two you have in mind are decent starter 7s, so if you pick by the color you like best etc. you should get a good deal either way.

If the carved top is a must, disregard this next bit... I would say if your price point is 3-400 USD, buy a used Japan made RG7421BK... That blows both of those options away for the value you'll be getting. There's one on Reverb now.
https://reverb.com/item/14561527-ibanez-rg7421bk-1999-fuji-jen-japan


----------



## LeviathanKiller

FenderBluesAAA said:


> I'm stuck between getting an Agile Septor elite and a Jackson Slathx3-7. Both sound like a great value for the price. None of the differences bother me between the two. I wish the Jackson arch top was deeper and had smoother edges. If the Agile has a deeper and smoother arch, I would probably go with the agile but there isn't one around to try out. Any help would be appreciated.



With the Agile, you'll get more quality for your money compared to the Jackson. The Jackson will be equivalent to one of the $300-400ish Agile Septors. The $600ish Elites are a step up and are on par with some of my $1200ish guitars. You have a chance to get something with a few flaws but 4/6 have no issues whatsoever. The two that do have issues, it's just cosmetic stuff. Nothing that was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## FenderBluesAAA

MoonJelly said:


> The Septor does not have very deep carve. Those two are actually very similar, weirdly the Jackson SLAT7 (FF) is a lot deeper and has more of a flat 'shelf' on the edge, of course it costs more.
> 
> If the carved top is a must, disregard this next bit... I would say if your price point is 3-400 USD, buy a used Japan made RG7421BK... That blows both of those options away for the value you'll be getting. There's one on Reverb now.
> https://reverb.com/item/14561527-ibanez-rg7421bk-1999-fuji-jen-japan



They actually cost the same. The agile would be more expensive if I were to upgrade the pickups. The Jackson comes with sentient/nazgul pickups. I actually prefer the ibanez body with the forarm cut out but I haven't liked the lower end Ibanez guitars I've tried so I don't want to take the risk buying used and being stuck with it.


----------



## FenderBluesAAA

LeviathanKiller said:


> With the Agile, you'll get more quality for your money compared to the Jackson. The Jackson will be equivalent to one of the $300-400ish Agile Septors. The $600ish Elites are a step up and are on par with some of my $1200ish guitars. You have a chance to get something with a few flaws but 4/6 have no issues whatsoever. The two that do have issues, it's just cosmetic stuff. Nothing that was a deal breaker for me.



Oh, interesting! It sounds like the Agile is the better option. Now I'm considering the cheaper agiles with a pickup upgrade.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Solar A2.7 (700€)
vs
Used Ibanez RGD2127z with Instrumental Pickups (750€)

Seems pretty simple but what would you do if you had to choose ? Given that I won't be able to return the used prestige if something goes wrong


----------



## BMO

TheUnknownOne said:


> Solar A2.7 (700€)
> vs
> Used Ibanez RGD2127z with Instrumental Pickups (750€)
> 
> Seems pretty simple but what would you do if you had to choose ? Given that I won't be able to return the used prestige if something goes wrong




Solar. It's a solid choice and all the reviews I've seen point to that not a single dud has left the factory, which is SHOCKING for an Indo guitar. But Ola checks em all himself, and all you'd need is a setup and possible pickup change if his in-house set isn't to your liking.


----------



## Acaciastrain360

Solar all day! Plus don’t like the toggle and knob placement on that Ibanez much


----------



## efiltsohg

Kramer Assault Plus vs a hardtail PRS SE (undecided which) for thrash metal rhythm guitar in D standard? Willing to swap pickups

I think both are made in Korea still

Right now I play an ESP Horizon but I'm looking for something with medium jumbo frets


----------



## sezna

efiltsohg said:


> Kramer Assault Plus vs a hardtail PRS SE (undecided which) for thrash metal rhythm guitar in D standard? Willing to swap pickups
> 
> I think both are made in Korea still
> 
> Right now I play an ESP Horizon but I'm looking for something with medium jumbo frets


kramer is definitely more "trash" visually and reputationally, but idk if that is an important factor to you.


----------



## efiltsohg

Anybody know how the fit, finish and QC is on the most recent Gibson Kramers? Spec wise it looks right, but should I be worried about ordering a dud?


----------



## sezna

efiltsohg said:


> Anybody know how the fit, finish and QC is on the most recent Gibson Kramers? Spec wise it looks right, but should I be worried about ordering a dud?


I’d wait a bit so other people can take the hit and do the beta testing...I don’t trust Gibson right now


----------



## efiltsohg

sezna said:


> I’d wait a bit so other people can take the hit and do the beta testing...I don’t trust Gibson right now



To clarify, I'm looking at the string-through Assault 220 Plus that they've been making for at least 4 years, not the upcoming 2019 version (reverse headstock, floyd rose). I haven't seen any horror stories about the Korean Kramers. The new ones are moving production to China

Just wondering if anybody has personal experience with current production Gibson Kramers (not Musicyo, not the initial 2008 Gibson Kramers). Very little posted online about them, and only seen positive reviews


----------



## efiltsohg

efiltsohg said:


> Kramer Assault Plus vs a hardtail PRS SE (undecided which) for thrash metal rhythm guitar in D standard?



I ended up going with the kramer


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

C7 SLS Evil Twin vs. Hellraiser Hybrid C7?

Leaning toward the Evil Twin because of Fishman but I do like EMG although ive never tried the 56.

I like the quilted top on the Hellraiser better even though the 12th inlay is not my thing.


----------



## vanaheim_michael

Would love to have your opinion because I have a very hard time deciding which of these 2 guitars I should purchase.

Solar (the V):






Ormsby:









Tried em both,
*
Ormsby*
What I liked:
Fanfret was absolutely flawless
Love the "rhoads" design
More comfortable to play standing up
Pretty light
Comes with a case
Upper fret access was better than the Solar

What I didnt like:
Sound was not really my taste.
Didn't really like the bridge, felt a bit sharp and not super comfortable

*Solar*
What I liked:
The neck was a tad more comfortable to me than the neck of the ormsby
imho better sound than the Ormsby, right up my alley
Evertune
Love the inlay and simplicity of it

What I didnt like:
Pretty goddarn heavy.
Regular V shape less comfortable to play
Comes with gigbag

The difference is around 400 euro's and I tend more to the Ormsby but the Evertune really has me intrigued. I read alot about the Evertune and the people that I see talk about it and love the unit. (Ola, Devin, Jari & Teemu from Wintersun).

I play in Drop A and I like to really dig into the strings creating a unstable sound with my current 7 string (Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist 7). I put heavier strings on it and had it set up by the best guitar luthier I know but now the thickness of the string becomes uncomfortable for me (i put a .65 on it).

I play both Rhythm and Leads and really like that the Evertune takes the intonation and tuning to a perfect pitch.

What are your experiences with Solar and Ormsby guitars and with the Evertune?

For me now, I don't really have a preference towards one of the guitars. I really like them both but can't buy em both ofcourse.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Comfort usually wins it for me (especially on the neck).
I'll keep a less attractive guitar that has pickups I don't like and swap them later.
I won't keep a pretty guitar that sounds good but is uncomfortable for me to play.

The EverTune system is great but it adds a lot of weight as you can tell. I wouldn't want it on every guitar but it's cool to have some that simply never need tuning before they need string changing. I sometimes have the issue of hitting too hard and causing that string to go out-of-pitch. It helps with that quite nicely.

If this is going to be your main guitar or one of them, I'd probably get the Solar. It's neck is more comfortable for you and the EverTune is awesome to have.


----------



## Adieu

The ormby kinda looks like it has shorter horns in the pic?

If so go with that, maybe?

How much does it cost, anyway?


----------



## vanaheim_michael

Yes the Ormsby is a tad less extreme haha. Think more of the Jackson Rhoads model but a bit longer. 
The Solar is more like a Kerry King V.

Solar = 1299 (comes with gigbag)
Ormsby = 1699 (comes with good case)


----------



## Adieu

Ormsby is WMI Korea and Solar is some kinda Indonesian, right?

Seems a bit overkill pricing on both counts.

Maybe wait 3 days and see if you can't get some July 4 deal on an E-II Arrow?


----------



## vanaheim_michael

Hmm the E-II Arrow 7 doesn't really appeal to me unfortunately. Yes for an Indonesian guitar and Korea guitar it is indeed pretty pricey but Ormsby seems to be very good in the quality department and so is Solar. But yes I agree with you.


----------



## WhiteLightOfDeath

I love the Kelly Body, but that Flying Rhodes V is SCREAMING, “BUY ME!”

Really cool guitars! Good luck with your choice!

PS FWIW I just noted in another thread how Ibanez Premium guitars from Indonesia are like a cheap team j craft/prestige....they got REALLY good, so maybe this one is also up there?


----------



## Andromalia

I'd pick the solar, for the evertune bridge, since I don't have one.


----------



## vanaheim_michael

WhiteLightOfDeath said:


> I love the Kelly Body, but that Flying Rhodes V is SCREAMING, “BUY ME!”
> 
> Really cool guitars! Good luck with your choice!
> 
> PS FWIW I just noted in another thread how Ibanez Premium guitars from Indonesia are like a cheap team j craft/prestige....they got REALLY good, so maybe this one is also up there?



I really don't had any problems with the quality whatsoever. To me personally the Solar looked a bit better finished than the Ormsby. The Ormsby (this particular model I tested) had some super small finishing flaw at the nut.



Andromalia said:


> I'd pick the solar, for the evertune bridge, since I don't have one.



Would also be my first Evertune equiped guitar.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Oh dang dude, if the Solar is that much cheaper, by all means get it. I thought the Solar was going to be more expensive given the EverTune.

Solar is made by a really good factory in Jakarta, Indonesia.


I have no quality problems with my Solar at all.
I can't speak on Ormsby's quality until after tomorrow when I get my Ormsby GTR.


----------



## mpexus

The Neck is 90% of a guitar IMO if not more. Can be the most amazing thing but if I don't like the Neck then I wont play it.

About Indo prices. Guys 1k+ is the new normal Indo prices. If you think it's going to lower you are delusional. So get used to it.


----------



## A-Branger

mpexus said:


> The Neck is 90% of a guitar IMO if not more. Can be the most amazing thing but if I don't like the Neck then I wont play it.
> 
> About Indo prices. Guys 1k+ is the new normal Indo prices. If you think it's going to lower you are delusional. So get used to it.


its also the specs of the guitar itself too.

you cant compare the prices of both with high specs with some LTD-50 series made 15 years ago with the most basic specs ever just because they were made in the same country.

Although some brands might use some factories in these countries to build their entry level stuff, some companies are using them to build their high end range too. The price would never be the same because the guitars arent build/spec/materials/ect the same. You want locking tunners? SS frets?, evertune?, ect ect ect... all that would cost you more than your 500$ guitar from indo/korea you bought 15 years ago


Im biased towards Ormsby, but there you have two different beast, multiscale vs regular scale with evertune. Go with the one its more pretty to you. Also which store are you eyeballing the Ormsby from? there arent many Xs in that color


----------



## Emile

Something to consider, but it looks like the next run of metal X and Vs will have an option of standard scale with a floyd (probably a good wait until they are done as pre-ordering isn't posted yet). I've heard great things about Ormsby and Solar, but haven't tried them myself.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Emile said:


> Something to consider, but it looks like the next run of metal X and Vs will have an option of standard scale with a floyd (probably a good wait until they are done as pre-ordering isn't posted yet). I've heard great things about Ormsby and Solar, but haven't tried them myself.


Yeah, if he goes the Ormsby pre-order route he'll be waiting a year at the very least though. I've waited about 9 months for mine and I ordered when pre-orders re-opened I believe.


----------



## WiseSplinter

I would lean towards the Ormsby personally, but if you don't like the sound I would go with the Solar. It will be expensive to change the Ormsby's pickups as they are a custom route/shape.


----------



## vanaheim_michael

A-Branger said:


> its also the specs of the guitar itself too.
> 
> you cant compare the prices of both with high specs with some LTD-50 series made 15 years ago with the most basic specs ever just because they were made in the same country.
> 
> Although some brands might use some factories in these countries to build their entry level stuff, some companies are using them to build their high end range too. The price would never be the same because the guitars arent build/spec/materials/ect the same. You want locking tunners? SS frets?, evertune?, ect ect ect... all that would cost you more than your 500$ guitar from indo/korea you bought 15 years ago
> 
> 
> Im biased towards Ormsby, but there you have two different beast, multiscale vs regular scale with evertune. Go with the one its more pretty to you. Also which store are you eyeballing the Ormsby from? there arent many Xs in that color



Store in the Netherlands here has one. 



WiseSplinter said:


> I would lean towards the Ormsby personally, but if you don't like the sound I would go with the Solar. It will be expensive to change the Ormsby's pickups as they are a custom route/shape.



Oh nice, I didn't think about this thank you for mentioning it! 

The Solar I can buy at thomann, if I change my mind I can always return it after 30 days. But so far the Ormsby played a bit more comfortable for me but it's not a big enough point to NOT consider the Solar.


----------



## TedintheShed

Dude if you have a CB Jackson the weight of the Solar shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## vanaheim_michael

TedintheShed said:


> Dude if you have a CB Jackson the weight of the Solar shouldn't be an issue.



Yup, and it's heavier than the Solar haha.


----------



## MikeH

Ormsby


----------



## vanaheim_michael

MikeH said:


> Ormsby



Any particular reason why you would choose the Ormsby over the Solar if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Viginez

i can judge only based on looks, so i vote ormsby
don't like the solars at all


----------



## littlebadboy

If you are open into other options, forum friend of mine acquired a DBZ Cavallo, he put on a String Butler, and it was wicked! I'm not into V guitars but this really got my attention! There is a few on reverb right now a lot lesser priced than your budget giving you room for mods.







My friend's:


----------



## vanaheim_michael

littlebadboy said:


> If you are open into other options, forum friend of mine acquired a DBZ Cavallo, he put on a String Butler, and it was wicked! I'm not into V guitars but this really got my attention! There is a few on reverb right now a lot lesser priced than your budget giving you room for mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's:



Thanks for the suggestion! Looking for a 7 string specific


----------



## USMarine75

I need a cheaper travel guitar while back here in the US on "vacation".

Reverend, G&L, Fender MIM, Epiphone...

Sent an offer for a MII Reverend. If that doesn't happen, the G&L seems to have a ton of great reviews (including SSO recommendations), so that may be the winner. Hard to believe Fender MIM is in 3rd.


----------



## MikeH

vanaheim_michael said:


> Any particular reason why you would choose the Ormsby over the Solar if you don't mind me asking?


The Solar just looks uncomfortable to me. Plus, Ormsbys just have a more slick aesthetic, IMO. And like what has already been said, you can swap the pickups if you don’t like the sound.


----------



## A-Branger

vanaheim_michael said:


> Oh nice, I didn't think about this thank you for mentioning it!



although Ormsby sells different pickups, you can also buy your preffered pickup set and swap the baseplates. It might not be as easy as jsut replace the pickup but its still an option


----------



## Xaeldaren

For my first 7-string I'm stuck between a Solar A1.7C and a Schecter Banshee Elite:

https://www.thomann.de/ie/solar_guitars_a1.7etc_g2.htm#bewertung

https://www.thomann.de/ie/schecter_banshee_elite_7_cep.htm

The Solar is appealing because it's slightly cheaper, but I'm not sure it's wise to go straight for the Evertune on my first 7 - I'd be adapting to the additional string/scale length already, throwing a new bridge type into the mix might be complicating things a little.

The Banshee has all the specs I'm looking for, but is a tiny bit more expensive. 

What do you all think?


----------



## MoonJelly

Xaeldaren said:


> For my first 7-string I'm stuck between a Solar A1.7C and a Schecter Banshee Elite:
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/ie/solar_guitars_a1.7etc_g2.htm#bewertung
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/ie/schecter_banshee_elite_7_cep.htm
> 
> The Solar is appealing because it's slightly cheaper, but I'm not sure it's wise to go straight for the Evertune on my first 7 - I'd be adapting to the additional string/scale length already, throwing a new bridge type into the mix might be complicating things a little.
> 
> The Banshee has all the specs I'm looking for, but is a tiny bit more expensive.
> 
> What do you all think?


The Schecter sounds like the way to go unless you really want to try that evertune.
Can confirm the schecters are fantastic for their price point.


----------



## A-Branger

Xaeldaren said:


> but I'm not sure it's wise to go straight for the Evertune on my first 7 - I'd be adapting to the additional string/scale length already, throwing a new bridge type into the mix might be complicating things a little.



not really. Its not rocket science, you dont have to "adapt" to play with that bridge more than playing any other bridge different to the one you are used to. Difference would be that now you would tune the guitar with a key at the bridge and done, once tune up it would stay like that. Theres nothing weird to trow into the mix for you to learn or anything, nor it would affect the way you play the guitar.

The only thing it would be that this bridge it would function more/less like a floyd in the sense that you better like that tunning. Once tunned up you wont be de-tuning and changing stuff for each song. Granted, at least you can change tuning and do a Drop if you wish, as opposed to a floyd. But because the evertune works with tension, not sure how much you can de-tune your guitar before the saddle reaches the max/min point of tension. 

in other words if you have a B guitar, and you want to drop tune to F, then the bridge wont work. How low can you go?, dont know, someone with experience would chime in


----------



## Nidstang

Hello everyone. I am new here. I'm looking at buying my first 7 string, and I'm trying to decide between the PRS SE SVN or the EPS LTD EC-257. Anyone have experiences with either, or opinions on either? Thanks!


----------



## buck fever

Here’s one : Buy a new Ibanez RG2027XL, or wait for a used RG1077XL or RG2077XL?


----------



## MoonJelly

Personally I think the 2027xl looks the best. There's a B-stock model on reverb ATM


----------



## crg656

Hello everyone! Long time reader, first time posting.

I'm stuck between the KM-MK III, the purple Head LTD signature, and the Mark Holcomb SVN model. I've read and heard horror stories about the KM, but it really has the specs I like. I really dig the Head Sig, but I'm not too sure about the evertune, on one hand I really wanna give it a spin, but on the other I'd hate to get it and hate it, even though I guess I could sell it. The Holcomb sig seems pretty decent for the price. Any opinions or other suggestions?


----------



## USMarine75

crg656 said:


> Hello everyone! Long time reader, first time posting.
> 
> I'm stuck between the KM-MK III, the purple Head LTD signature, and the Mark Holcomb SVN model. I've read and heard horror stories about the KM, but it really has the specs I like. I really dig the Head Sig, but I'm not too sure about the evertune, on one hand I really wanna give it a spin, but on the other I'd hate to get it and hate it, even though I guess I could sell it. The Holcomb sig seems pretty decent for the price. Any opinions or other suggestions?



I believe that PRS has been getting really good reviews, especially around these parts. PRS hasn't disappointed me yet lol. I was actually interested in that one, since I have a bunch of their 6's and love them.

I'm a huge LTD guy though and I always think they are spot on especially for the money. If you have a GC anywhere near you they always carry the LTD lineup. Or order from someplace that has 100% no questions asked return policy like Musicansfriend... that way you can make sure it's the right one.


----------



## gunch

Purely hypothetical here but in the arena of "thin cutaway carved top superstrat" would you rather have

Mayones Duvell




Ibanez RGA




Jackson Juggernaut 




Schecter KM mkIII





Noticing now that the KM III sort of has the same issue as the Jugg where the bottom half of the guitar looks too small compared to the cutaways


----------



## crg656

USMarine75 said:


> I believe that PRS has been getting really good reviews, especially around these parts. PRS hasn't disappointed me yet lol. I was actually interested in that one, since I have a bunch of their 6's and love them.
> 
> I'm a huge LTD guy though and I always think they are spot on especially for the money. If you have a GC anywhere near you they always carry the LTD lineup. Or order from someplace that has 100% no questions asked return policy like Musicansfriend... that way you can make sure it's the right one.




So, I actually ended up with the Steph Carpenter 7 string sig. Very, very happy with my purchase, man what a beast of a guitar it is! Appreciate the info and reply!


----------



## transyldavianhunger

Any Bass VI players on here? I’m looking to buy my first one after falling in love with my baritone 6, and still wanting to go lower.

I admit that right off the bat, it’s a huge turn off that all Bass VI’s have that annoying Jazzmaster tremolo bridge, and exclusively single coils. While I enjoy playing cleaner single coil stuff quite a bit, I plan to play heavier music with a bass vi, and single coils aren’t the first thing that comes to mind when I think of heavy music. But then again my predispositions are coming from standard guitar and baritone.

Unless there are some bass vi models that have humbuckers already, I’m amenable to the single coil bass vi’s, even with the dreaded J-master trem.

I think the used market has a few entry points with the Schecter Hellcat VI , and the Eastwood Sidejack Bass VI. I’d consider the Squier VI, but I hear it needs considerable upgrades out of the box, and the resale value on them isn’t great if I decide the bass vi isn’t for me.

Has anyone played the other two aforementioned models and have some guidance for me? I’m also open to other bass vi suggestions in the $500-999 price range (used price).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Purely hypothetical here but in the arena of "thin cutaway carved top superstrat" would you rather have
> 
> Mayones Duvell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez RGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson Juggernaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter KM mkIII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticing now that the KM III sort of has the same issue as the Jugg where the bottom half of the guitar looks too small compared to the cutaways


def not the jugg. the pro models I've played were mediocre at best in terms of the fit/finish/initali setup. I never meshed with the km7 mk3's thinner neck vs the mk2, and they just can't seem to do the binding well on the necks.
given how you can score used duvells for nearly the price of a km7 mk3 new, I'd go that route personally.


transyldavianhunger said:


> Any Bass VI players on here? I’m looking to buy my first one after falling in love with my baritone 6, and still wanting to go lower.
> 
> I admit that right off the bat, it’s a huge turn off that all Bass VI’s have that annoying Jazzmaster tremolo bridge, and exclusively single coils. While I enjoy playing cleaner single coil stuff quite a bit, I plan to play heavier music with a bass vi, and single coils aren’t the first thing that comes to mind when I think of heavy music. But then again my predispositions are coming from standard guitar and baritone.
> 
> Unless there are some bass vi models that have humbuckers already, I’m amenable to the single coil bass vi’s, even with the dreaded J-master trem.
> 
> I think the used market has a few entry points with the Schecter Hellcat VI , and the Eastwood Sidejack Bass VI. I’d consider the Squier VI, but I hear it needs considerable upgrades out of the box, and the resale value on them isn’t great if I decide the bass vi isn’t for me.
> 
> Has anyone played the other two aforementioned models and have some guidance for me? I’m also open to other bass vi suggestions in the $500-999 price range (used price).


single coils can work great for metal, just depends on the pickup voicing. If you're deadset on humbuckers then go for a schecter hellraiser vi. hellcat vi is another good option ime
avoid the squier vi like the plague. pickups are garbage and the trem is equally bad.


----------



## transyldavianhunger

KnightBrolaire said:


> single coils can work great for metal, just depends on the pickup voicing. If you're deadset on humbuckers then go for a schecter hellraiser vi. hellcat vi is another good option ime
> avoid the squier vi like the plague. pickups are garbage and the trem is equally bad.


I didn’t know about the hellraiser vi, interesting. I’ve owned a schecter hellraiser in the past (standard 6 string) and it made me realize that I really disliked the archtop shape, mostly because I have a propensity to anchor the fingers of my picking hand right where the beveling begins on the hellraisers. It’s been several years though, so maybe I should try to get my hands on one and play it before prejudging it.
Thanks for the warning on the Squier!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

transyldavianhunger said:


> I didn’t know about the hellraiser vi, interesting. I’ve owned a schecter hellraiser in the past (standard 6 string) and it made me realize that I really disliked the archtop shape, mostly because I have a propensity to anchor the fingers of my picking hand right where the beveling begins on the hellraisers. It’s been several years though, so maybe I should try to get my hands on one and play it before prejudging it.
> Thanks for the warning on the Squier!


they look stupid (think early 2000s schecter with gothic crosses/black cherry finish) but it's really the only metal centric bass vi that I've found besides going custom or trying to track down really uncommon ones like the Jackson Doom Soloist. There's the ibanez src6 (or whatever it's called) too but that is more of a short scale 6 string bass than a guitar pretending to be a bass (like most bass vi).


----------



## FancyFish

Looking for some advice for my first 7:

Fully upgraded RG7321 (ie. new pickups, bridge, and tuners) for $400 OR
Jackson JS22-7 + new pickup for say $280
I'm legitimately stuck because the Jackson would definitely be cheaper because I am looking to have a bridge pickup only plus I'm not too worried about the MIC aspect because I have a Squier with was exceptionally made. But, the Ibanez has my interest peaked because since it's fully modded, I wouldn't have to really worry about upgrading it in the future.


----------



## transyldavianhunger

KnightBrolaire said:


> they look stupid (think early 2000s schecter with gothic crosses/black cherry finish) but it's really the only metal centric bass vi that I've found besides going custom or trying to track down really uncommon ones like the Jackson Doom Soloist. There's the ibanez src6 (or whatever it's called) too but that is more of a short scale 6 string bass than a guitar pretending to be a bass (like most bass vi).


That Doom Soloist looks great! Another grail for me to head hunt.


----------



## soliloquy

This is completely different, and I get that. Its like comparing Apples to a bicycle. Not even close, so just curious what your thoughts are on this:

a NEW LTD ED-401/1000 vs a USED E-II Eclipse VS PRS S2 Singlecut (most likely a standard/satin finish)?
they are roughly coming to the same price, give or take a few hundred.

I do have an edwards, which, may be the best guitar I have. I dont play live, and rarely ever plug in my guitars (couch player, mostly), so pickups make no difference to me. Dont care if its 22 or 24 frets. Dont really care if the tuners are locking or not. for roughly $900-$1600ish, all three guitars are around the same price range, with the PRS s2 probably being the cheapest.

I totally admit that this is a 100% aesthetics thing. I want a white singlecut with an ebony board, similar to a les paul custom. Not really happy with what Epiphone has to offer. Have considered a Jackson Monarkh, but the few I've played, I wasn't too blown away with them.

Have only played a few LTD ec-1000's, 400s, and 256s many years ago (maybe around 2010 or 2012? they aren't too common where I live. Have played 2 S2s and thought they were fun. NEVER played an ESP. I'm guessing that my Edwards is between the LTD and ESP? 

I do prefer chunky necks though. 

Possibly open for other guitars, if they have certain specs I'm looking for. 

any input in this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## gabito

Oh, I just saw this topic... I should buy guitars more often 

Anyways, I posted this yesterday, and maybe some of you could help?

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/jackson-dk2-vs-a-few-ibanez.341569/


----------



## Carl Kolchak

Well your used dollars will always get you farther than your new ones will.


----------



## Thorshammer1980

I'm looking at buying either a Schecter C7 Apocalypse or a C1 Hellraiser 30'' scale. I'm not that great at soloing but I'm a hell of a death metal rhythm guitarist (also play bass). So, I'm not sure if I really need the extra string on the 7, or just go with the 30" scale 6 string so I can play in B standard and Drop A.


----------



## binz

You don't need 30" to play A or B standard (or are we talking about bass guitar B (5 string standard)?) folks do that on standard 25.5", I guess 26.5" could be more comfortable tension wise


----------



## Thorshammer1980

binz said:


> You don't need 30" to play A or B standard (or are we talking about bass guitar B (5 string standard)?) folks do that on standard 25.5", I guess 26.5" could be more comfortable tension wise



Yes. I know I don't need a 30" scale to play B and Drop A. I play in both tunings on my main 6 string guitar, but I prefer a lighter gauge string. say a .56 or a .58, so having a longer scale I think would have better tension on my low B/A string? Honestly, I really just want to buy the C7 Apocalypse because its fucking sexy as hell. But, I thought I run this question by some people first.


----------



## Restarted

B or A tuning is way too high for a 30" scale. 25.5 is good for B. 30 is pushing it too far. What would you use for the high E? A 0.008 would have around 16lbs of tension, and on a string this tiny, it will break so easy.
I use 60 for B and 64 for A on a 26.5" scale. Strings aren't huge, and tension is good. You can go thinner if you pick lighter


----------



## Thorshammer1980

Restarted said:


> A 0.008 would have around 16lbs of tension, and on a string this tiny, it will break so easy.



I normally use .10 on the high E. But you have a good point. That was something I didn't think about. I'm going to go with the 26.5 scale C7 Apocalypse. I've been mulling it over since I posted this and I really want that C7. Thanks for the input.


----------



## InfernalVortex

Schecter C-7 MS SLS Elite (natural) VS Schecter KM-7 Mk III Hybrid (Telesto Gray)

I havent really bought any gear in over 10 years. Not sure what the common knowledge is about things these days, so keep that in mind. The multi scale, the Fishmans, and the expensive Korean guitars, are a new thing to me. Also who the heck is Keith Merrow?



Features I like:

Active pickups
neck thru
superstrat
Extended scale length
Stainless steel frets
Pickups on both of these are "standard", so I can swap out them out for other standard pickups for each of these guitars. No weird offset pickups.
Features I dont like:

Whats with the strap button on the back of the horn for the KM-7? Seems like it would promote neck heaviness and imbalance, and seems like it would just be annoying just to have the guitar strapped on. Can anyone verify that this is a non-issue?
Would prefer more interesting colors. I love the black cherry schecters.
How good are Korean guitars these days? I havent bought a guitar in over 10 years.
How do Fishman pickups compare to EMG 81's? I LOVE EMG-81's for my metal tones. I know some guys hate them, but they're definitely my jam. Not sure how Fishman Fluence pickups, or how EMG 808s or 707's compare to 81's. I may be a Fishman convert, but I was curious what the other EMG 81 lovers thought of Fishmans.
What is the resale value of these relative to each other? Seems like the KM-7's are worth nothing used (Several on reverb for $500+ less than new), and the MS SLS Elite doesn't really turn up often, so I cant figure out what they're worth. This only matters since I've never owned a 7, hard to tell if it's just going to be a phase or not. And who knows how I feel about the multi scale. It's not a big spread, and people say its easy to adjust, but honestly Im just not going into a guitar store during a pandemic to demo guitars.

Currently my everyday setup is an Ibanez RG3120 with EMG's into a Peavey 5150 (FJA modded if those are well known around here) and I absolutely love the tone of the EMG 81. I've tried an 85, 60, and a Duncan blackout and a few different Duncans I dont remember. I always go back to the EMG 81. The chug is absolutely crushing. However, trying to get my two RG's to sound good in B-standard has always been a challenge. I just never really find a happy balance between tone, string gauge, and tension. It always ends up in C-standard or Db. Thats why Im excited to try an extended scale length.


----------



## I play music

InfernalVortex said:


> Schecter C-7 MS SLS Elite (natural) VS Schecter KM-7 Mk III Hybrid (Telesto Gray)
> 
> I havent really bought any gear in over 10 years. Not sure what the common knowledge is about things these days, so keep that in mind. The multi scale, the Fishmans, and the expensive Korean guitars, are a new thing to me. Also who the heck is Keith Merrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Features I like:
> 
> Active pickups
> neck thru
> superstrat
> Extended scale length
> Stainless steel frets
> Pickups on both of these are "standard", so I can swap out them out for other standard pickups for each of these guitars. No weird offset pickups.
> Features I dont like:
> 
> Whats with the strap button on the back of the horn for the KM-7? Seems like it would promote neck heaviness and imbalance, and seems like it would just be annoying just to have the guitar strapped on. Can anyone verify that this is a non-issue?
> Would prefer more interesting colors. I love the black cherry schecters.
> How good are Korean guitars these days? I havent bought a guitar in over 10 years.
> How do Fishman pickups compare to EMG 81's? I LOVE EMG-81's for my metal tones. I know some guys hate them, but they're definitely my jam. Not sure how Fishman Fluence pickups, or how EMG 808s or 707's compare to 81's. I may be a Fishman convert, but I was curious what the other EMG 81 lovers thought of Fishmans.
> What is the resale value of these relative to each other? Seems like the KM-7's are worth nothing used (Several on reverb for $500+ less than new), and the MS SLS Elite doesn't really turn up often, so I cant figure out what they're worth. This only matters since I've never owned a 7, hard to tell if it's just going to be a phase or not. And who knows how I feel about the multi scale. It's not a big spread, and people say its easy to adjust, but honestly Im just not going into a guitar store during a pandemic to demo guitars.
> 
> Currently my everyday setup is an Ibanez RG3120 with EMG's into a Peavey 5150 (FJA modded if those are well known around here) and I absolutely love the tone of the EMG 81. I've tried an 85, 60, and a Duncan blackout and a few different Duncans I dont remember. I always go back to the EMG 81. The chug is absolutely crushing. However, trying to get my two RG's to sound good in B-standard has always been a challenge. I just never really find a happy balance between tone, string gauge, and tension. It always ends up in C-standard or Db. Thats why Im excited to try an extended scale length.


I'd go Schecter C-7 MS SLS Elite because multiscale, strap button at normal place, no stupid Ernie Ball nut, prefer the look.


----------



## MaritimeNewt

Schechter Damien 8 VS Agile Chiral Nirvana 82528 EB Mod SS

I put up another thread which got me some recommendations, and I've been alerted to the existence of Agile guitars. I'm now stuck between these two, as the Schecter is a brand I've played before and liked, while also being 150$ cheaper, but the agile has Fishman Fluence pickups, which I know are supposed to be some of the best 8-string pickups around. As for the difference between fanned and standard frets, I like to play a lot of bars, which I've heard can be difficult with fanned frets, so I'm not taking that part into as much consideration as the pickups and overall tuning stability.


----------



## Teh_Je5ter

Hey folks!

Gonna treat myself to my first 8 string guitar! I'm looking at a Jackson SLATX8Q MS vs an Ibanez RGMS8BK.

Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## InfernalVortex

I ended up getting a Schecter C-7 SLS Elite. Demo model in the gray fade color at sweetwater caught my attention. No regrets. Do kinda wonder about the multi scale thing, though.



InfernalVortex said:


> Schecter C-7 MS SLS Elite (natural) VS Schecter KM-7 Mk III Hybrid (Telesto Gray)
> 
> I havent really bought any gear in over 10 years. Not sure what the common knowledge is about things these days, so keep that in mind. The multi scale, the Fishmans, and the expensive Korean guitars, are a new thing to me. Also who the heck is Keith Merrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Features I like:
> 
> Active pickups
> neck thru
> superstrat
> Extended scale length
> Stainless steel frets
> Pickups on both of these are "standard", so I can swap out them out for other standard pickups for each of these guitars. No weird offset pickups.
> Features I dont like:
> 
> Whats with the strap button on the back of the horn for the KM-7? Seems like it would promote neck heaviness and imbalance, and seems like it would just be annoying just to have the guitar strapped on. Can anyone verify that this is a non-issue?
> Would prefer more interesting colors. I love the black cherry schecters.
> How good are Korean guitars these days? I havent bought a guitar in over 10 years.
> How do Fishman pickups compare to EMG 81's? I LOVE EMG-81's for my metal tones. I know some guys hate them, but they're definitely my jam. Not sure how Fishman Fluence pickups, or how EMG 808s or 707's compare to 81's. I may be a Fishman convert, but I was curious what the other EMG 81 lovers thought of Fishmans.
> What is the resale value of these relative to each other? Seems like the KM-7's are worth nothing used (Several on reverb for $500+ less than new), and the MS SLS Elite doesn't really turn up often, so I cant figure out what they're worth. This only matters since I've never owned a 7, hard to tell if it's just going to be a phase or not. And who knows how I feel about the multi scale. It's not a big spread, and people say its easy to adjust, but honestly Im just not going into a guitar store during a pandemic to demo guitars.
> 
> Currently my everyday setup is an Ibanez RG3120 with EMG's into a Peavey 5150 (FJA modded if those are well known around here) and I absolutely love the tone of the EMG 81. I've tried an 85, 60, and a Duncan blackout and a few different Duncans I dont remember. I always go back to the EMG 81. The chug is absolutely crushing. However, trying to get my two RG's to sound good in B-standard has always been a challenge. I just never really find a happy balance between tone, string gauge, and tension. It always ends up in C-standard or Db. Thats why Im excited to try an extended scale length.


----------



## InfernalVortex

When I was researching multi-scale, there was a lot of whinging about the parallel frets on the Ibanez being at the 12th fret. Apparently it's a lot better to have the parallel fret in the 7-10 range. Keeps chords at the bottom from being too weird and some other things. I couldnt tell you why, but I saw that a lot. Schecters have the parallel frets in the "right place". The Jackson did as well if I recall.



Teh_Je5ter said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Gonna treat myself to my first 8 string guitar! I'm looking at a Jackson SLATX8Q MS vs an Ibanez RGMS8BK.
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## anunnaki

I'm looking at getting one of the PRS SE Mira guitars as I can see one on sale pretty cheap. I do see a few of the older S2 models still for sale though and wonder if anyone has played both and comment on the quality difference. I played the S2 Mira years ago and was very impressed but haven't tried the 2020 SE model for obvious reasons. For reference the S2 B-stock model I can see is £900 and the SE clearance model is £450.


----------



## IAO

I was mostly set on getting an Ibanez RG2027XL (if anyone ever stocks one again).

But the new ESP E-II M-II 7B is really tempting.

I was looking to spend around $2K USD, and the ESP is a bit of a stretch beyond that. I could swing the cash for the Ibanez at the moment; the ESP would have me putting off getting a re-fret on my old ‘94 Strat for another year or so (but what’s another year when it’s gone this long?).

I am much more familiar with Ibanez than I am with ESPs. I’ve never owned either, but I’ve only held an ESP for a couple of minutes. I know that I feel comfortable with most wizard necks, but I’ve never really played a 7-string Ibanez either.

I’m not a big trem guy. They don’t bother me, but I tend to like the feel of fixed bridges slightly more (with TOMs being my preference). I’m fairly adaptable though. I like the idea of an Evertune, but I’ve never had one under my hands.

I like the DTB color on the Ibanez, but I really frigging love the Granite sparkle finish in the ESP.

Neither one has stainless frets, which would be my preference. Luminlays would be nice, but it’s not like I’m playing darkened stages these days.

I know I want a 7 (don’t have one) and at least 27” scale (currently have a 26.75” baritone that I struggle to get into drop A without issue— it gets buzzy and just sloppy feeling even with a 68 on the low string.)

I’ve always wanted a quality MIJ guitar.

I like bolt ons, hate set necks, never really tried a neck-through like the ESP.

I like passive pickups and the switching scheme on the Ibanez. I think the Fusion Edges sound pretty good in the 2027XL but they sound like crap in other guitars (RGDs). I almost always go for a single coil sound in the neck/mid position, and then go full bridge humbucker for higher gain stuff.

I don’t really have experience with Fluence Moderns. They sound ok in demos for high gain, but I’m not sure if they can do a clean sound as well as the passive pickups and the 5 way Ibanez switching.

I’m still sort of leaning to the XL, but if the ESP is a significant step up in quality, I could swing it. And I really love that granite sparkle, dammit.

This guitar is basically going to be a 40th birthday present to myself in a few months. I want to get it right and curb the GAS (I’ve got enough digestive issues now that I’m getting old as shit).

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## I play music

IAO said:


> I was mostly set on getting an Ibanez RG2027XL (if anyone ever stocks one again).
> 
> But the new ESP E-II M-II 7B is really tempting.
> 
> I was looking to spend around $2K USD, and the ESP is a bit of a stretch beyond that. I could swing the cash for the Ibanez at the moment; the ESP would have me putting off getting a re-fret on my old ‘94 Strat for another year or so (but what’s another year when it’s gone this long?).
> 
> I am much more familiar with Ibanez than I am with ESPs. I’ve never owned either, but I’ve only held an ESP for a couple of minutes. I know that I feel comfortable with most wizard necks, but I’ve never really played a 7-string Ibanez either.
> 
> I’m not a big trem guy. They don’t bother me, but I tend to like the feel of fixed bridges slightly more (with TOMs being my preference). I’m fairly adaptable though. I like the idea of an Evertune, but I’ve never had one under my hands.
> 
> I like the DTB color on the Ibanez, but I really frigging love the Granite sparkle finish in the ESP.
> 
> Neither one has stainless frets, which would be my preference. Luminlays would be nice, but it’s not like I’m playing darkened stages these days.
> 
> I know I want a 7 (don’t have one) and at least 27” scale (currently have a 26.75” baritone that I struggle to get into drop A without issue— it gets buzzy and just sloppy feeling even with a 68 on the low string.)
> 
> I’ve always wanted a quality MIJ guitar.
> 
> I like bolt ons, hate set necks, never really tried a neck-through like the ESP.
> 
> I like passive pickups and the switching scheme on the Ibanez. I think the Fusion Edges sound pretty good in the 2027XL but they sound like crap in other guitars (RGDs). I almost always go for a single coil sound in the neck/mid position, and then go full bridge humbucker for higher gain stuff.
> 
> I don’t really have experience with Fluence Moderns. They sound ok in demos for high gain, but I’m not sure if they can do a clean sound as well as the passive pickups and the 5 way Ibanez switching.
> 
> I’m still sort of leaning to the XL, but if the ESP is a significant step up in quality, I could swing it. And I really love that granite sparkle, dammit.
> 
> This guitar is basically going to be a 40th birthday present to myself in a few months. I want to get it right and curb the GAS (I’ve got enough digestive issues now that I’m getting old as shit).
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.


If you're looking at ESP, look at this maybe:




Otherwise I wouldn't buy an Evertune without trying one before. Feels akward to me.


----------



## nightlight

IAO said:


> I was mostly set on getting an Ibanez RG2027XL (if anyone ever stocks one again).
> 
> But the new ESP E-II M-II 7B is really tempting.
> 
> I was looking to spend around $2K USD, and the ESP is a bit of a stretch beyond that. I could swing the cash for the Ibanez at the moment; the ESP would have me putting off getting a re-fret on my old ‘94 Strat for another year or so (but what’s another year when it’s gone this long?).
> 
> I am much more familiar with Ibanez than I am with ESPs. I’ve never owned either, but I’ve only held an ESP for a couple of minutes. I know that I feel comfortable with most wizard necks, but I’ve never really played a 7-string Ibanez either.
> 
> I’m not a big trem guy. They don’t bother me, but I tend to like the feel of fixed bridges slightly more (with TOMs being my preference). I’m fairly adaptable though. I like the idea of an Evertune, but I’ve never had one under my hands.
> 
> I like the DTB color on the Ibanez, but I really frigging love the Granite sparkle finish in the ESP.
> 
> Neither one has stainless frets, which would be my preference. Luminlays would be nice, but it’s not like I’m playing darkened stages these days.
> 
> I know I want a 7 (don’t have one) and at least 27” scale (currently have a 26.75” baritone that I struggle to get into drop A without issue— it gets buzzy and just sloppy feeling even with a 68 on the low string.)
> 
> I’ve always wanted a quality MIJ guitar.
> 
> I like bolt ons, hate set necks, never really tried a neck-through like the ESP.
> 
> I like passive pickups and the switching scheme on the Ibanez. I think the Fusion Edges sound pretty good in the 2027XL but they sound like crap in other guitars (RGDs). I almost always go for a single coil sound in the neck/mid position, and then go full bridge humbucker for higher gain stuff.
> 
> I don’t really have experience with Fluence Moderns. They sound ok in demos for high gain, but I’m not sure if they can do a clean sound as well as the passive pickups and the 5 way Ibanez switching.
> 
> I’m still sort of leaning to the XL, but if the ESP is a significant step up in quality, I could swing it. And I really love that granite sparkle, dammit.
> 
> This guitar is basically going to be a 40th birthday present to myself in a few months. I want to get it right and curb the GAS (I’ve got enough digestive issues now that I’m getting old as shit).
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.




I think the Ibanez and ESP necks are close enough that you won't have an issue, though a LTD I had was a bit rounder. 

I'd say your choice really boils down to your choice of bridge here. The Floyd Rose and the Evertune are really different. 

Good luck on the hunt, I love buying guitars for birthdays (my own)!


----------



## IAO

nightlight said:


> I think the Ibanez and ESP necks are close enough that you won't have an issue, though a LTD I had was a bit rounder.
> 
> I'd say your choice really boils down to your choice of bridge here. The Floyd Rose and the Evertune are really different.
> 
> Good luck on the hunt, I love buying guitars for birthdays (my own)!



Thanks! After going back and forth between something 27" and something 26.5" (but "shreddier" than my current baritone) I bit the bullet and decided to put in an order for an Aristides (my wife talked me into it). I really just wanted a simple hardtail, something like a hipshot. And stainless frets. And nothing muddying up the fretboard. And passive pickups. And luminlays. Once I managed to justify the price of the ESP, it wasn't much of a jump for an 070r with the exact specs I'd want. Fortunately for my wallet, my "customized" taste list is pretty close to bog standard for Aristides builds. 

I played around with some Aristides at NAMM pre-pandemic, so I'm not going in totally blind, which helps. 

(TL;DR: my wife talked me into it)


----------



## Chabo

Jackson SLAT8Q vs Ibanez RGIM8MH

These are both multiscale, but the Jackson is way cheaper,. YET the Jackson has neckthru where as the Ibanez is bolt on (& Jackson is not wired for actives). I would think the Jackson superior but the Ibby price point makes me wonder if they'd really more valuable.


----------



## Aliascent

Trying to choose between two warriors:

-WRMG

PROS:
MIJ
Already has good pick-ups
Classy piranha inlays
Hardware is solid and useable as in
Bound neck

CONS
Rare
Usually in the 600-700 range
Usually only available in boring black and bad trans black

WRXT

PROS:
Also MIJ
Cheap (usually 250ish)
Cool colors including trans red
HB108 detonators pickups are good enough

CONS
Unbound neck
Bad inlays
Chrome hardware on jackson is usually meh
Upgrading to a Schaller and blacking out the hardware / adding EMGs will push it into wrmg territory (but better trem)

I know both will be good guitars, just not sure which route I want to go. Is there a significant difference that I should be aware of ? I never noticed one from the limited time I got to spend with any of them.


----------



## Viralreanimation

Hi I’m trying to decide on this Ibanez Apex2 for $350 and a Schecter KM MK-III Standard for $450. Any recommendations? Thoughts or comments?


----------



## Sepedis

Hey all, new to the community here after coming across so many informative discussions and threads.
I'm looking to get a 7-string headless guitar. I'm a fan of not only the aesthetic, but the relatively simple re-stringing.
I'd describe myself as a casual player who likes to learn and explore playing a variety of metal styles.
I use a Scarlett Solo along with the Neural DSP plugins hooked into Reaper.
Currently the only electric guitar I own is an Ibanez RGD61ALMS that I purchased back in June 2020 and I've been quite pleased with it.
I'd just like to add a 7-string to my collection and repertoire.

My budget is around $1200 and through my research I've narrowed my selection down to three choices (in no particular order):


Ibanez QX527PB
Legator G7FP
GOC Vajra 7
A quick note, I do realize the QX is basically unobtainable at the moment, but if it's the clear best out of the three, I'm willing to be patient. 

I'm open to other suggestions of course, but from these, I'd appreciate any insight from either those who have experience with these three instruments who can provide a pros/cons based on the specs.
Thanks!


----------



## CanserDYI

Sepedis said:


> Hey all, new to the community here after coming across so many informative discussions and threads.
> I'm looking to get a 7-string headless guitar. I'm a fan of not only the aesthetic, but the relatively simple re-stringing.
> I'd describe myself as a casual player who likes to learn and explore playing a variety of metal styles.
> I use a Scarlett Solo along with the Neural DSP plugins hooked into Reaper.
> Currently the only electric guitar I own is an Ibanez RGD61ALMS that I purchased back in June 2020 and I've been quite pleased with it.
> I'd just like to add a 7-string to my collection and repertoire.
> 
> My budget is around $1200 and through my research I've narrowed my selection down to three choices (in no particular order):
> 
> 
> Ibanez QX527PB
> Legator G7FP
> GOC Vajra 7
> A quick note, I do realize the QX is basically unobtainable at the moment, but if it's the clear best out of the three, I'm willing to be patient.
> 
> I'm open to other suggestions of course, but from these, I'd appreciate any insight from either those who have experience with these three instruments who can provide a pros/cons based on the specs.
> Thanks!


The ibanez by a thousand miles....


----------



## Sepedis

CanserDYI said:


> The ibanez by a thousand miles....



Thanks for your input! While Ibanez is far and away the bigger and more reputable company of the three, what exactly about the QX stands out above the other two models? I can't post links yet, but it seem the 2022 models for the Legator G7FP and the Vajra 7 have taken feedback and made improvements from their glawing flaws from their 2019/2020 equivalents. I'm curious if those changes are enough to narrow the gap.


----------



## CanserDYI

Sepedis said:


> Thanks for your input! While Ibanez is far and away the bigger and more reputable company of the three, what exactly about the QX stands out above the other two models? I can't post links yet, but it seem the 2022 models for the Legator G7FP and the Vajra 7 have taken feedback and made improvements from their glawing flaws from their 2019/2020 equivalents. I'm curious if those changes are enough to narrow the gap.


GOC are nightmares to get, might not even receive a guitar, and Legators QC is so hit or miss I wouldnt order one online. I'd wait for the ibby.


----------



## beepnclick

Anyone have feelings about KM-7 MKIII Standard VS Jackson Juggernaut HT7 VS Ibanez RG1127 VS ESP SH-207?

Thanks!


----------



## beepnclick

beepnclick said:


> Anyone have feelings about KM-7 MKIII Standard VS Jackson Juggernaut HT7 VS Ibanez RG1127 VS ESP SH-207?
> 
> Thanks!


My research so far:

KM-7 MKIII Standard:
- I like that it has a 5 piece neck because there's a lot of temperature and humidity variation where I live
- I like that it has an ebony fretboard
- I like the 26.5 inch scale length since I'd like to be able to experiment with tunings
- I wish it came with locking tuners and a non-plastic nut
- I watched several reviews that mentioned that the pickups are only medium good
- I've never owned a Schecter, so I don't know how to map their various product lines onto, say, the quality levels of the different fender lines

Jackson Juggernaut HT7:
- I like that it comes with locking tuners
- I can live with the maple fretboard
- I like the luminlay side dots
- 25.5" scale length is maybe not ideal, but I don't know how big a deal it is
- I wish it had a 3 or more piece neck, but it says it has graphite reinforcement, so maybe that's similar protection against temperature and humidity changes?

Ibanez RG1127:
- It's quite beautiful  
- I like that it has an 11 piece neck -- wowza
- luminlay side dots are cool
- I hear good things about the DiMarzio Fusion Edge pickups
- I like the Gotoh locking tuners and the weird monorail bridge
- It's about 50% more expensive than the other guitars

ESP SH-207:
- I like that it has a 3 piece neck
- I wish the scale length was a little longer (25.5")
- It's the cheapest option


----------



## beepnclick

There's also the possibility of getting a RG7421 and upgrading the components... so many cool options!


----------



## beepnclick

Ok I think I've eliminated the RG1127 based on price and the ESP based on scale length.

Now I'm leaning towards either the Jackson Pro Series HT7 or an RG(A)742(1) + upgraded bridge.

I've seen a couple of threads about S shaped necks on Ibanez guitars -- is that something I should worry about?

On paper, the RGs have 3 piece maple necks, which (maybe in my imagination) should help with stability in the face of temperature and humidity changes.
The HT7 has a caramelized carbon reinforced single piece maple neck which should do something similar. 

Does anyone know which neck type is more resilient to environmental stress? Maybe it's not a huge deal?


----------



## beepnclick

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/jackson-ht7-pro.349826/ is making me a little nervous about the HT7


----------



## Hoss632

Trouble choosing between 3 guitars. 2 6 strings as an upgrade to my current Schecter C-1 Platinum. Or adding a 7 string to try and write some ambient metal stuff in Drop A (Think Distant Dream vibes). And I'll keep the c-1 platinum for 6 string stuff. 6 String stuff I mainly just play simple pop punk and hard rock riffs. 

6 String contenders: 
Schecter Sun Valley Super Shredder Hardtail Ziricote
Schecter Tempest or C-1 Blackjack

7 String Contenders:
Sterling by Music Man Jason Richardson


----------



## beepnclick

That C-1 Blackjack looks really nice


----------



## Wiltonauer

Jackson X Series Soloist 8-string multiscale SLAT8XQ MS






X Series Soloist™ Arch Top SLATX8Q MS | Guitars


X Series Soloist™ Arch Top SLATX8Q MS, Laurel Fingerboard, Multi-Scale, Transparent Black Burst




www.jacksonguitars.com





or

Schecter C-8 Silver Mountain 8-string multiscale









C-8 Multiscale Silver Mountain







www.schecterguitars.com





Anything else in the $1,000 - $1,500 range I should consider? Looking for a set-neck or neck-through, 8-string, multiscale, with a headstock.


----------



## Tree

Wiltonauer said:


> Jackson X Series Soloist 8-string multiscale SLAT8XQ MS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X Series Soloist™ Arch Top SLATX8Q MS | Guitars
> 
> 
> X Series Soloist™ Arch Top SLATX8Q MS, Laurel Fingerboard, Multi-Scale, Transparent Black Burst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jacksonguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Schecter C-8 Silver Mountain 8-string multiscale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-8 Multiscale Silver Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.schecterguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else in the $1,000 - $1,500 range I should consider? Looking for a set-neck or neck-through, 8-string, multiscale, with a headstock.


Your options with those specs are pretty limited in that price range. You could find a lot more if you were open to at least bolt-on. That being said, of these two the Schecter wins out by a mile. Better specs, parts, pickups. Everything really. The X series Jacksons are just so meh, or terrible QC wise it's hard to recommend them. 

Is this your first 8 string or first multiscale?


----------



## Wiltonauer

Tree said:


> Your options with those specs are pretty limited in that price range. You could find a lot more if you were open to at least bolt-on. That being said, of these two the Schecter wins out by a mile. Better specs, parts, pickups. Everything really. The X series Jacksons are just so meh, or terrible QC wise it's hard to recommend them.
> 
> Is this your first 8 string or first multiscale?


First 8-string, first multiscale. I’ve played straight-scale 8’s that weren’t long scales, and I didn’t like them. The low string was too floppy. I’ve played 7-strings with straight scales and multiscales, and I took to them pretty well.

Bolt-on technology would open the field up to the LTD M-1008MS, which features an ugly headstock and cool SD pickups, so maybe that’s worth considering?









M-1008 MULTI-SCALE


One of the world's leading manufacturers of high quality guitars and basses.




www.espguitars.com





Both the Schecter and the LTD are 25.5”-27”, stainless steel frets, ebony board, Hipshot bridge w/ strings through body, locking tuners, passive pickups, coil splits, and a distinctively checked, aged Murphy Lab light relic finish to simulate the look of your favorite closet classic.


----------



## Tree

Wiltonauer said:


> First 8-string, first multiscale. I’ve played straight-scale 8’s that weren’t long scales, and I didn’t like them. The low string was too floppy. I’ve played 7-strings with straight scales and multiscales, and I took to them pretty well.
> 
> Bolt-on technology would open the field up to the LTD M-1008MS, which features an ugly headstock and cool SD pickups, so maybe that’s worth considering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M-1008 MULTI-SCALE
> 
> 
> One of the world's leading manufacturers of high quality guitars and basses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espguitars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Schecter and the LTD are 25.5”-27”, stainless steel frets, ebony board, Hipshot bridge w/ strings through body, locking tuners, passive pickups, coil splits, and a distinctively checked, aged Murphy Lab light relic finish to simulate the look of your favorite closet classic.


I've heard some iffy things about the LTD multiscales, though I can't remember specifics. Maybe it was the positioning of the parallel fret making the fan really awkward. Food for thought, so definitely do some research. 

Here's another contender if you're willing to stretch your budget a bit:








Legator Ninja N8FX Multi-Scale 8-String Electric Guitar, Ebony Fretboard, Fishman Fluence Pickups, Ruby


Legator Ninja N8FX Multi-Scale 8-String Electric Guitar, Ebony Fretboard, Fishman Fluence Pickups, Ruby Legator Ninja N8FX Multi-Scale 8-String Guitar, Ebony Fretboard, Fishman Fluence Pickups, Ruby




www.pitbullaudio.com





This is a 28"-26.5" fan so the tension definitely won't be floppy unless you plan on massively detuning. 

Pitbull is usually pretty willing to discount prices, just ask for more than 10% since that give that away on your first order regardless. If you reach out to them someone will usually call or text you with details they can't advertise.


----------



## Wiltonauer

Pitbull seems like a nice guy. I would probably buy a guitar from him.


----------



## Nastrun

Ibanez RGD2127Z with SS frets and new white paintjob and D-Activators vs stock RG2228? I know it's very much about 1 string more/less, but I wonder if there is a difference in shape, playability and pickup quality. Money-wise, RGD is around $200 cheaper.


----------

